# Logan Smith



## OscarsDad

Happy B-Day you beautiful boy AND nice hat!


----------



## diane0905

OscarsDad said:


> Happy B-Day you beautiful boy AND nice hat!


Thank you! My husband thinks I'm crazy today. I told him we are about to go on his birthday walk and Logan has one small cowlick. I'm going on about using my hair oil on it.


----------



## cwag

Happy happy birthday sweet Logan! I am glad you have a new thread so we can continue to see your awesomeness.


----------



## Jmcarp83

Happy Birthday, Logan!! Party on!
Noelle joins you in the “1” club in two days.


----------



## stsmark

Happy Birthday Logan! First of many.😀


----------



## JulesAK

Happy Birthday Logan! What a great year you have had and I am sure many more to come 
Jules


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Happy 1st Birthday to your handsome Logan. 
Great pictures, they're too cute.


----------



## diane0905

This is Logan from last night. He's getting more snuggly as he's growing up and I like that. 










Logan has gone to two classes at the local obedience club in Columbia now (private -- they're doing a pilot program and we have one more. They are starting something more structured beginning in January.)

He has also gone to two classes in pre-agility foundations.

Both the instructors are super nice and I know Logan needs a good obedience foundation to do agility. The agility instructor said she thinks rally is more fun for the dogs -- out of obedience and rally. I guess we will see. I'm reading The Beginner's Guide to Dog Agility to edify my mostly clueless mind.

Logan's opinion:

In the last agility class he took off and ran like the wind around the perimeter of the agility course four times. Once he settled, he went through the tunnel from different angles, we started learning front cross overs, and worked on some restrained recalls with him coming to either side of me. If I call any of this by the incorrect terms, feel free to correct or bear with me. 

In the last obedience class, the instructor was giving a long talk on what shaping is. Logan let out an exaggerated sigh sometime during it and plopped to the floor. A few minutes later, Logan stood up and did a perfect roll over and back to his feet.  In that class, we worked on shaping around a brick object and I didn't realize the man was working him up to paws up. When he said, "Eventually, we will work Logan to putting both paws up on the brick," Logan immediately put his paws on the brick because he heard the words. He knows that one already. We also worked on impulse control with Logan leaving treats we walked up to that were in a chair.

One thing Logan is doing, and I want to correct, is he's casting his bottom off to the side instead of being straight beside me in heel position. That's my fault (usually is) because he started it and I didn't know how to start correcting it. We're working on fixing that.


----------



## diane0905

And by that, I mean when he auto sits as I stop walking. I guess I worded that wrong. He's not heeling with his bottom cattywampus. 😅

I didn't know they extended the virtual novice rally pilot to 2021. I think I will try that.









AKC Rally® Virtual Program – American Kennel Club







www.akc.org


----------



## diane0905

Logan news:

Logan got his TKI today! Yay! He's such a good boy. I'll attach a few videos of tricks from his list.

Logan is heeling much more consistently lately when we walk and that makes me happy.

He has one more class at the obedience club tonight and then they break until January and they'll set up some classes (hopefully.) We've just been working on getting him into proper heel position (without his bottom being cattywampas when he sits) and impulse control. He's good about leaving treats in a chair because he knows I'm going to give him one for doing it. 

I found him a new lady to start basic obedience in January (a group class) and then once we take it, we can take advanced (hopefully) and she does CGC testing. I talked to her and she's very nice. Her classes stay full a lot. I had just checked last week and they were full, but she put up her new session and I was able to nab one.

I signed up for a Denise Fenzi course online to work on his greeting skills. 

That's all. One day he'll have his PhD. 🤪

Place from at least 10 feet (no idea why I put my finger by my nose. Looks like a Bewitched moment. haha):

Place

We are still weaving. My sister said if he gets any taller, I'm going to go down. lol Pardon my pool deck -- we had a hellacious storm the night before:

Weave

Fetch and bring the ball to my hand:

Fetch


----------



## diane0905

It's bright and beautiful today, so we took a nice long walk in perfect temperatures. We also took time out to stop and sniff, plus we went on the tennis courts to retrieve a left behind ball. I'll end up on Nextdoor for breaking the rules. 🤪

Later we are going to work on two on two off and doing figure 8's (front cross work) with two cones. Perhaps a few other things. I can't bring myself to start practicing for advanced trick dog stuff yet. He already will sit at a distance, so that's good. Maybe I'll do two handler's choices. I wonder if stringing a few agility obstacles together would count?

Anyhoo -- Logan is a pretty strike a pose dog, so here he is:


----------



## diane0905

It's raining this morning. Not that it matters because I get this within 15 minutes of waking up/getting my coffee. I play with a toy with him while my coffee is brewing and then I just need one cup. This is what Logan thinks of me having it. lol










He's the best and I'm getting in better shape -- we are walking 4 to 6 miles each day, he loves his Chuck-It ball and launcher, is doing great with the latest -- figure eights around cones -- wrap from the left/wrap from the right -- and 2/on 2/off/target -- he was doing it well walking, so I've moved him up to a faster pace, and restrained recall where he goes to my left or to my right, depending on which way I'm turned halfway towards.


----------



## granite7

I love that face! It is as if he can speed up your cup with his expression of love.


----------



## diane0905

granite7 said:


> I love that face! It is as if he can speed up your cup with his expression of love.


He's pretty successful at moving me along. lol He loves to prop his chin on the sofa, coffee table, my thigh, dad's recliner arm... I laughed when his obedience instructor asked if he knew the "chin" command. He does put his chin in my palm on command, but he's really diversified his talent in this area.


----------



## granite7

So cute! I didn’t realize there was a “chin” command. This is what Bella does...


----------



## diane0905

granite7 said:


> So cute! I didn’t realize there was a “chin” command. This is what Bella does...


haha -- too cute!


----------



## OscarsDad

diane0905 said:


> It's raining this morning. Not that it matters because I get this within 15 minutes of waking up/getting my coffee. I play with a toy with him while my coffee is brewing and then I just need one cup. This is what Logan thinks of me having it. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's the best and I'm getting in better shape -- we are walking 4 to 6 miles each day, he loves his Chuck-It ball and launcher, is doing great with the latest -- figure eights around cones -- wrap from the left/wrap from the right -- and 2/on 2/off/target -- he was doing it well walking, so I've moved him up to a faster pace, and restrained recall where he goes to my left or to my right, depending on which way I'm turned halfway towards.


He doesn't look the least bit tired. What a face!


----------



## diane0905

OscarsDad said:


> He doesn't look the least bit tired. What a face!


"Get up!" "Play tug with me!" "Feed me!" "Walk me!" "Teach me something!" "Throw my ball!" (Quick nap for him, and repeat.) 🤣


----------



## diane0905

I tried Luke’s harness on Logan today and it fit. We gave it a test drive and Logan approved. I ordered Logan one as I want to save Luke’s. I will still use Logan’s flat collar for training. 

He’s so handsome and sweet.


----------



## diane0905

Budweiser is putting dogs on beer cans on Twitter. 😀


----------



## cwag

Perfect!


----------



## diane0905

cwag said:


> Perfect!


I loved the tweet they gave him. 😍


----------



## OscarsDad

He has a million dollar smile. Looks so cuddleable!


----------



## diane0905

OscarsDad said:


> He has a million dollar smile. Looks so cuddleable!


Thank you. Budweiser was doing a good job of making people smile for a minute on Twitter. People need some cheering up. Logan's smile surely helps!


----------



## stsmark

That’s awesome! He’s a really handsome guy.


----------



## diane0905

stsmark said:


> That’s awesome! He’s a really handsome guy.


Thank you!


----------



## diane0905

From last night. We had taken a nice long walk and gone to agility. Logan finds interesting ways to relax. 😅


----------



## granite7

Logan has such a handsome face!


----------



## diane0905

granite7 said:


> Logan has such a handsome face!


Thank you! My agility instructor took a photo of him to share with her Golden Retriever loving friend. She thinks Logan is good looking.


----------



## diane0905

A damp hour and a half walk today. We stopped by my daughter’s house to check out her inflatables. 😀


----------



## granite7

That is a good idea! He looks old enough to maybe have seen them last year. How did he do?

Little Cody is doing well around stuff like that. He seems very confident in his walks, both alone and when with Bella.


----------



## diane0905

granite7 said:


> That is a good idea! He looks old enough to maybe have seen them last year. How did he do?
> 
> Little Cody is doing well around stuff like that. He seems very confident in his walks, both alone and when with Bella.


Logan just turned one on 11/29, so last year he was still with his canine mother and breeder to celebrate Christmas.

He doesn't seem fazed by the inflatables. Nothing much seems to put Logan in fear mode. That's my daughter's yard (she lives in the same neighborhood as us), so I think he was more interested in seeing my three grandchildren. He loves them.

My neighbor a couple of houses down put in an 18' Frosty the Snowman and the motor makes some noise, so he noticed it, but he was looking at it like "What the heck is that?!" -- not really scared. lol


----------



## granite7

Oh my! That reminds me of one of our neighbors with an animatronic skeleton graveyard and shipwreck in their front yard for Halloween, complete with a 24’ tall skeleton.

That’ll have to wait until next year to test out. We’re keeping an eye out for ideas of how to socialize and enrich our boy. Thanks for sharing handsome Logan’s adventures!


----------



## diane0905

I'm babysitting three year old lively Adler this morning. His sisters are at the dentist. I figured what better distraction than a playing child rolling trucks and cars everywhere? Logan did well practicing commands -- kept doing what I asked and Adler even rolled one into him at one point.


----------



## diane0905

Also, I took Logan to the vet today. He weighs 65lbs. Last time he was 67lbs. I've been watching what he's eating because he does so much training and gets so many treats. Maybe I cut him back too much. He looks good though.

Logan's sister, Abby, is going to visit this thread to show off her Christmas grooming:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Abby's a pretty little girl, great pictures.


----------



## diane0905

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Abby's a pretty little girl, great pictures.


Thank you! She looks so pretty/dainty, but she can give it as good as she gets. She will play with Logan for a while and then when she's done and he doesn't get a clear signal, I've seen her literally standing on him while he's laying on his side being as vocal as she can possibly be. Logan lays there smiling like he thinks it's the best game in the world. lolol


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

diane0905 said:


> Thank you! She looks so pretty/dainty, but she can give it as good as she gets. She will play with Logan for a while and then when she's done and he doesn't get a clear signal, I've seen her literally standing on him while he's laying on his side being as vocal as she can possibly be. Logan lays there smiling like he thinks it's the best game in the world. lolol


That's really funny, I can picture it now.

You may know that saying, "not all Southern Girls are sugar and spice, there's some sass mixed in too."


----------



## diane0905

Hanging out in the beautiful weather today. One of our neighborhood ponds. We walked 4.5 miles today in total, played fetch for a while, and worked on our agility. He's actually chill at the moment. Finally taking a breather.


----------



## diane0905

Going to get busier than usual for a bit, but here's a sweet Christmas photo (taken in the mostly dark last night so I had to lighten a bit.)

I hope y'all all have a very Merry Christmas! We are heading up to Cashiers, NC after Christmas to ring in the New Year, weather permitting. I hope we get some snow once we are there because Logan would love that action.

Logan is looking at my husband. I staged this by asking Brian to whistle at Logan.


----------



## diane0905

Logan and my grandson Adler. I'm so glad he has my three grandchildren to hang out with and to learn how to be around them. They've learned to treat him nicely also. Adler is three years old. Logan does so well with children. A little girl (she's eight) in the neighborhood came flying up to us on her hoverboard today within about a foot -- just chattering away -- and then hopped off and petted Logan on his head telling him he's a good boy. We know her and he's seen her before sporadically, but I was proud of him for staying put in his sit with her coming up so quickly.

I mean -- just that he's able to not try to grab the plane is impressive to me. lol


----------



## gr56

Happy Birthday omg the smile of his is precious


----------



## diane0905

gr56 said:


> Happy Birthday omg the smile of his is precious


Thank you!


----------



## diane0905

Back in the mountains. He loved romping in the meadows.


----------



## OscarsDad

Just love all of the wonderful dog pics! Thanks for continuing to share!


----------



## diane0905

OscarsDad said:


> Just love all of the wonderful dog pics! Thanks for continuing to share!


Thank you! Logan is the sweetest boy and I love taking photos of him. I'm glad you are enjoying them.


----------



## diane0905

We are up in the mountains and I took Logan to daycare. It’s been a while since we were up and I thought he might like to play with some dog friends. He seemed to enjoy. This is right before we left. He needs a bath, but still looks handsome.


----------



## diane0905

Today's walk. Logan saw a duck out on the water so that's what had his attention. His favorites, however, are the Great Blue Herons in the neighborhood. We also got close up to a hawk today. Normally, they will fly off if we get too close, but this one was on a low branch and just did the creepy head rotation thing (makes me think of The Exorcist 🤣) as we walked by. I just said, "You'd best not swoop at us." It's sad COVID life has me having conversation with hawks. lol


----------



## diane0905

Someone just called him "Lovely Logan" on Twitter, so here he is. We were down in our watershed area practicing recall and then playing fetch & doing pattern games on his long line. The area has been a mess since our big flood in these parts. I can't even remember what year. Now there's big equipment on Gill's Creek (which the pond down there is an extension of) and no workers for quite a while. I'll be so happy when they clean it up and plant grass again.

I just got a new phone and the camera is much better.


----------



## goldielynn

I love this thread that you've made for Logan. He looks like the goodest boy! Now that you've had him for about a year, looking back, what were the most challenging times you had with him?


----------



## diane0905

goldielynn said:


> I love this thread that you've made for Logan. He looks like the goodest boy! Now that you've had him for about a year, looking back, what were the most challenging times you had with him?


Well. He's perfect so... 🤪 

He slept through the night from day two forward. He potty trained easily. He did not chew on my items while teething (I thought that was miraculous.) He eats well, but is active and at a great weight. He's smart as a whip!

If being over friendly is a fault, I'd say his desire to meet other dogs on walks has been his biggest fault. I'm walking him on a flat collar now (except when I long line him on a harness for fun time and training), so that's great. It depends on the dogs and whether they've crazily approached him before or not, but I sometimes need to play the find it game with him on a clicker to get him to ignore dogs on walks. We have people who use e-collars and let their dogs walk right on up -- and also a lot of flexi lead peeps -- or no leash at all (Jeez!), so the neighborhood can be happening. I walk him when I think we'll see the least amount of irresponsible owners.

That's about it and we're working on it and he'll mature out of it.

And thank you! He's a wonderful dog.


----------



## diane0905

We ventured out into the rain yesterday:





























Today, I took him down to the basketball court by the tennis courts because people were playing & we worked on some training items. Some man said, "Diane, he is doing great!" I yelled "Thanks!" No idea who it was. lol We also played fetch down there with his Chuck-It and then went for a nice two mile walk.

Tomorrow we are going to head down to Citadel Park to hang out where a bunch of kids play and early next week I'm taking him to my husband's dealership (cars) to keep him acclimating to new places.

He went to a new trainer at the obedience club who has me working on a few things (engagement/play, rear end awareness, and an introduction to nose work.) She asked if he was crate trained & pulled one out. He was very good about heading to the crate in between working on stuff so she could explain things & to give him the practice of working/resting, working/resting.

He also had fun at agility this past week. We were wrapping cones, jumping over a gate (low) and then going around a pinwheel configuration of gates. We also worked on two on/two off on a low teeter.

Next week he starts a group obedience class - I think six dogs in total.

That's it other than practicing all the stuff at home.


----------



## diane0905

Logan had a grand time playing Chuck-It, training, and finding a new tennis ball today. 💗


----------



## diane0905

Logan from our adventures today on his long line:


----------



## diane0905

Logan went to his new obedience class with five other dogs and did great. He's doing so much better when he sees other dogs about not acting like he's going to have a moment if he doesn't get to meet. The class itself is a bit remedial for Logan, but it's good for him to get the opportunity to be around other dogs. Plus, the class is a prerequisite for the advanced class and I have to have both before he can try to get his CGC. We shall see.

Tonight he goes to his private lesson at the obedience club. She (Nicole) showed me a better way to get him into heel position and he's now doing a cute move before he starts his training we are calling "squish" where he pokes his head between my legs and goes into a sit looking up at me. He likes doing that.

Tomorrow he has agility at 2:00. Busy, busy.

Oh, and the girl next to me in class said Logan is the most beautiful Golden she has ever seen. A man today asked me if he was a Golden (haha) and then said he sure is a great looking dog. Logan doesn't care. He wants to sniff and play.

Yesterday he played for a long time by the pond with a one year old Goldendoodle named Penny. They had such a fun time.

These are from today's walk. I haven't brushed him yet today. We will before class because we are vain. lol It's gorgeous out.


----------



## Prism Goldens

Ya know.... .I love selling puppies to beautiful people who take care of themselves (Diane is beautiful herself ya'll) because they TAKE CARE OF THE DOG's grooming too!


----------



## diane0905

Prism Goldens said:


> Ya know.... .I love selling puppies to beautiful people who take care of themselves (Diane is beautiful herself ya'll) because they TAKE CARE OF THE DOG's grooming too!


Thank you, Robin! You're sweet! I brush him more than I do my own hair. He is so good about letting me groom him. He doesn't mind the toenail clipping, loves to have his teeth brushed, and so on. When I dry my hair, even though he isn't wet, he comes in the bathroom and wants me to let the dryer blow in his face. He just lifts his head up like something great is happening. 😄


----------



## diane0905

Logan decided to scale a huge mound of sand/clay workers at our neighborhood pond have had there for a while. He was proud of himself. It's actually pretty tall and I laughed when he just started climbing on up.


----------



## diane0905

Thankfully, no photo of this adventure...

Rocket scientist moment of the day:

So, I had Logan out playing with him near the playground area of our neighborhood. We do fetch and I let him sniff to his heart's content. I was going to take him to the pond, but it was way muddy.

We were happy campers having a good time. I walked over to the tennis courts because, just like Luke, he likes to go over there to see if anyone was nice enough to leave his favorite item in the world behind. Boo. No tennis balls. I threw his Chuck-It to let him run to get it instead. Well, I had him on his 50 foot long line and I'm usually so good about paying attention to where it is before he takes off. It was under my shoe.







Logan is fast and sturdy. He got to the end of the line and flipped me backwards, of course. BAM!

My first thought was "Owie!" Then I realized my wrists were aching because I caught myself with my hands like one does. Right above my tailbone was smarting also. I stood up. Laughed at myself. Nothing was broken and I was thanking my stars both wrists were intact and my tailbone didn't get taken out. Logan had happily brought the ball back. lol I chucked it again and then felt a bit nauseated. We got out of there after that.

The nausea went away and we played a little while longer.

Thank you goodness nothing is broken. I couldn't find an icepack, so took Advil instead.

I figured agility would take me out first. 

I hope they don't have video cameras at the tennis courts.


----------



## cwag

I've had some long line accidents too. I chipped off a bone fragment in my finger when I picked up the line while Rukie was running full tilt. When he hit the end, my finger was in the loop. I hate to admit it but twice the line wrapped around my ankle and lifted my foot right off the ground. Luckily I was on grass. I felt like Wiley Coyote when I looked down and saw it. I hope nothing is broken and you feel better soon. It was big motivation to get the recall down and quit with the long leash.


----------



## diane0905

cwag said:


> I've had some long line accidents too. I chipped off a bone fragment in my finger when I picked up the line while Rukie was running full tilt. When he hit the end, my finger was in the loop. I hate to admit it but twice the line wrapped around my ankle and lifted my foot right off the ground. Luckily I was on grass. I felt like Wiley Coyote when I looked down and saw it. I hope nothing is broken and you feel better soon. It was big motivation to get the recall down and quit with the long leash.


I can see how the long line wrapping around an ankle could easily occur. Ouch about the bone fragment. I usually look down and around to make sure the line is free of me. It felt like something out of a comedy the way my feet flew out from under me.


----------



## OscarsDad

They are so powerful! Glad you and Logan are ok. I remember getting clipped by my first golden and he knocked me off my feet and straight up in the air,


----------



## diane0905

OscarsDad said:


> They are so powerful! Glad you and Logan are ok. I remember getting clipped by my first golden and he knocked me off my feet and straight up in the air,


They are! Luke hit me from behind once while playing with another dog and I felt like a football player had tackled me!

Hope you weren’t hurt. I was lucky and on sand when Luke got me. He was so concerned. I don’t think Logan even knew I fell. He happily returned the ball to me. lol


----------



## diane0905

Logan, yesterday, totally oblivious that momma had bitten the dust just a bit earlier.


----------



## diane0905

Logan and I had our pre-agility foundation lesson today. I suppose I should get a video or photo soon of some of that. It's very remedial so far as far as my talents go. lol I just love the instructor. She's so nice and makes it all very understandable to me. Logan really likes her.

I ordered Logan 2X2 weaves and three jumps. I'll add to it. It will be fun to practice. I'm waiting for them to arrive. I don't know if I've already mentioned that or not. I'm excited because I was trying to figure out where we can practice and then I remembered my three single siblings who own a house together (I have 13 siblings.) They have a big flat fenced in backyard with no trees. I called my sister to beg for a twice a week practice area and she immediately said, "You can come over any time you want -- you don't even need to call." I like that. Yay! Problem solved.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

A perfect set up for you, sounds like a lot of fun. 

Hope you aren't too sore today after your spill yesterday.


----------



## diane0905

CAROLINA MOM said:


> A perfect set up for you, sounds like a lot of fun.
> 
> Hope you aren't too sore today after your spill yesterday.


Thank you! Yes. We are all real close. I thought they would say yes, but they don't have a dog and I didn't want to impose. It's my sister, a retired police officer, and two of my brothers who are also retired. Logan and I can entertain them.


----------



## diane0905

I bought Logan some jumps for agility training. There's not enough room in my backyard for them really. Anyway, I literally just put them out and he entertained me with his first jumps. I'm going to take them to my sister's house/her backyard for training. Still waiting for his weave poles... 

No room for momentum.

New jumps!


----------



## diane0905

Another video. It rained all day long yesterday and it's raining all day so far today. Logan is getting antsy. I hate when I can't exercise him. We have obedience tonight. That should be fun with all the pent up energy. So far, I've played ball in the house with him twice and trained with him twice.

I started a Fenzi Intro to Rally course today. The first lesson is pivoting/getting into heel position. Here we are... (I mess up. Logan does not.)

Logan pivoting


----------



## granite7

Hi Diane,
Your videos are marked as “private”, so they are not showing up. If you want others to be able to see them while still being hidden from generic YouTube searches, then you can do that by changing the video to “unlisted”.
Andy


----------



## diane0905

granite7 said:


> Hi Diane,
> Your videos are marked as “private”, so they are not showing up. If you want others to be able to see them while still being hidden from generic YouTube searches, then you can do that by changing the video to “unlisted”.
> Andy


Oh! Thank you, Andy! I thought it would let me share them wherever I provided the link. I will try again.


----------



## diane0905

Okay. I changed those last two to unlisted. I hope that worked.


----------



## granite7

That worked!

I like that pivot. Logan just scoots his back feet as you turn. How did you train that?

I’m working on a heel with my pup and just now working on pointing in the right direction when he comes to my side.

Cody is napping on my lap and the clicker sound definitely got his attention.


----------



## diane0905

granite7 said:


> That worked!
> 
> I like that pivot. Logan just scoots his back feet as you turn. How did you train that?
> 
> I’m working on a heel with my pup and just now working on pointing in the right direction when he comes to my side.
> 
> Cody is napping on my lap and the clicker sound definitely got his attention.


Ha -- Logan always perks up if I'm listening to a training video and he hears a click or a bark.

I taught Logan "paws up" a while ago, so that's why he puts both paws on the bowl immediately. He'll do it on a brick or my exercise step box sometimes also automatically just if either is near. Oh, and on a wobble board.

Then I taught him to do windshield wipers. That was me standing in front of him as he has paws up on the bowl while holding treats kind of at his nose level -- take them a little lower if he auto sits instead of staying standing. Take a small step to the right, and then another working my way around the bowl, until he moves his back feet. Click any movement & treat. It's a process. Eventually, he went to the right well, and I worked on going left. Then both right and left in a single session like windshield wipers.

I also taught him pocket hand for heel. I'm sure you can find youtube videos to teach each of these things. I like McCann Dog School and Kikopups.

Eventually, I got to the point where he would do paws up, then I could move to his side and we do what's in the video.

Next, I'm going to work on getting my left hand over my belly button and keeping it there except when I'm treating him. After that, I'm getting rid of the bowl and teaching him to do it without a platform. He'll take straight steps with me doing pocket hand also.

I hope that all made sense.

Watch this lady. I just found this video and she's impressive. lol

Pivot (Fun to watch)

The Kikopups lady does it a little different than I did, but this is a helpful video and she knows more than I do. haha

Pivoting Lesson

Here's a video about learning to do pocket hand:

Pocket Hand


----------



## granite7

Thanks, Diane. That made total sense! I need to start thinking in terms of these baby steps that add up to a desired behavior. I can see that it works! Thanks, and I hope you get some better weather soon.


----------



## diane0905

Logan had a good outing today. We went to the South Carolina State House grounds and then to a popular area at the University of South Carolina called The Horseshoe. 

USC Horseshoe

After that we stopped at a Mexican restaurant at USC and ate outside. It was a narrow sidewalk and Logan had about 20 people walk by in total telling him he's the prettiest Golden Retriever they've ever seen and such a good boy. One lady asked for his breeder's name and said she had owned quite a few Golden Retrievers and Logan is gorgeous. She told me I chose wisely. He left with a real big head. lol

Logan needs a trim and so does his momma. 🤪

Logan does so well eating with us, BTW. No food begging at all. 










This was tasty:


----------



## Aussie_Golden

Logan is a handsome boy! i so wish i could meet up with heaps of people with retrievers and watch them play all day!


----------



## diane0905

Logan did well in obedience last night. He only has one more and it's off to advanced class. I'm glad because we already knew the stuff in this class, but it's always good to practice and to hang out around other dogs. 

The instructor told me last night she'd love to see Logan get into her therapy dog program.

Last night the instructor also asked if she could borrow Logan as an example and weaved him in and out of a bunch of cones to show the class. It was a thing of beauty. Logan had his head tilted up at her the entire time and looked so pretty. Someone in the class said, "Awwww!" (Pardon me -- I can't help myself. lolol)

Today we are going to go practice agility in my sister's yard. I bought him a new treat dispenser thing and we are going to play with it.

I'm not a full fledged member of the Greater Columbia Obedience Club. That makes me happy for a lot of reasons, but a lot because I can use their facilities to practice rally -- and, hopefully, their agility field. I have to contact the agility lady about that.

Here's a mug I ordered in Logan's honor. I already have a Luke mug.

That's all for my crazy dog lady pandemic activities.


----------



## Coastal Pup

I finally made an account so I can officially follow pictures of Logan and Abby! I love the mug that you got in Logan’s honor, may I ask where you ordered it from?


----------



## Aussie_Golden

Good boi logan i wanna cuddle him so bad!


----------



## rosegold

Adorable mug and kudos to Logan's behavior in class!


----------



## diane0905

Coastal Pup said:


> I finally made an account so I can officially follow pictures of Logan and Abby! I love the mug that you got in Logan’s honor, may I ask where you ordered it from?


Thank you! I bought it on Amazon. It's Karen Donleavy Designs (Idaho) and she also has a website. I'm glad you asked because I could not find a King Charles Cavalier and she has one on her website. My mug is the 16oz version. She has cute dog and cat bowls also.


----------



## OscarsDad

diane0905 said:


> Logan had a good outing today. We went to the South Carolina State House grounds and then to a popular area at the University of South Carolina called The Horseshoe.
> 
> USC Horseshoe
> 
> After that we stopped at a Mexican restaurant at USC and ate outside. It was a narrow sidewalk and Logan had about 20 people walk by in total telling him he's the prettiest Golden Retriever they've ever seen and such a good boy. One lady asked for his breeder's name and said she had owned quite a few Golden Retrievers and Logan is gorgeous. She told me I chose wisely. He left with a real big head. lol
> 
> Logan needs a trim and so does his momma. 🤪
> 
> Logan does so well eating with us, BTW. No food begging at all.
> 
> View attachment 880413
> 
> 
> This was tasty:
> 
> View attachment 880414
> 
> 
> View attachment 880415


Is Logan a Margarita fan? With or without salt for him?


----------



## diane0905

rosegold said:


> Adorable mug and kudos to Logan's behavior in class!


Thank you! Logan is hitting that point where I'm seeing positive behavior changes because he's making his way through adolescence. He's 14 months now, so a little ways to go, but I love seeing the progress.


----------



## diane0905

OscarsDad said:


> Is Logan a Margarita fan? With or without salt for him?


Definitely. Blanco tequila and "Yes, please!" to the salt!


----------



## diane0905

Hanging out yesterday. Logan had a busy day.


----------



## diane0905

So, I'm taking the Intro to Rally course from Fenzi and one of the first lessons is teaching fronts using a platform. I'm asking questions on our study page. For this video, I asked if he's close enough to me, if the platform needs to be smaller, and if that's a tuck sit or a rock back sit. 

I need to go to he hardware store this weekend to get him a smaller platform than his Cato board (I think) and I need a board that is about 16W X 2"H X 4"D so we can practice tuck sits. If he puts his front paws on the board, I think he'll tuck sit based on what they've shown and said.

Anyhoo, here's the video of our very first time practicing front using a platform. I usually just say front and yes, he comes in crooked at times.

My daughter wants me to come to exercise class with her. Taking these videos may do the trick.  🤪

Logan and me practicing Front


----------



## diane0905

We've had rain and dreary for a couple of weeks, so it was nice to see the sun yesterday. It was also, apparently, tongue out Tuesday.


----------



## diane0905

So, Logan was spot on for agility this morning. I've decided he's a morning dog personality. He always seems more focused in the morning!

We started with pinwheel jumps and then added on two more jumps. After that he did wrap a cone + teeter/target. Next we worked on wrap a cone, A-frame. Last, we did weaves. Logan does so well. He loves agility and the instructor.

He's doing very well with his get ready to rally class (online) also. Advanced obedience (in person) starts in March and I also found a lady (finally!) who is going to help in person guide us as we prepare for novice rally. I think I'm teaching him correctly, but I'd rather get input from an experienced trainer/rally participant.


----------



## Kathleen17

I caught up on this thread tonight - since Logan turned 1 I missed coming over to this one from the puppy forum! He is truly adorable and so good!


----------



## diane0905

Kathleen17 said:


> I caught up on this thread tonight - since Logan turned 1 I missed coming over to this one from the puppy forum! He is truly adorable and so good!


Thank you! Glad you found us! He is a good boy, but has his adolescent moments. 😀 Today is a 100% rain day. I hope it slacks up some or I will have to get creative playing with him in the house.


----------



## diane0905

What are we going to do mommy?!










We are going to take a bath!

Why, mommy?










What purpose does this ritual serve?










Still not sure why, but cooperated the whole time and looks so handsome!





































All done! Playtime!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great pictures and captions!


----------



## diane0905

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Great pictures and captions!


Thank you! I wake up first thing in a playful mood and laughing. It drove my children crazy when they were teenagers. lol

Logan's facial expressions are so serious for baths. I even sit in the tub in board shorts with him and he looks at me like, "Why are we trapped in this white vessel?"  He was loving the pool last summer, but it is much bigger and more fun. He may not like the floor of it is so slippery.


----------



## diane0905

Good morning! 

Some photos of Logan from yesterday. We've had two days of gorgeous weather -- bright and beautiful. Logan has been thoroughly enjoying his field trips to the University of South Carolina and all the attention he is getting from college students. I was proud of him yesterday because a young woman in a wheelchair was really playing with him/petting him and he did not jump on her any. He sure showed her he appreciated the attention and play though.

He also met a Golden Retriever friend (10 months old) named Tildon and some sort of Terrier (cute little thing!) named Beso. 

We are heading to the obedience cub today to train on rally stuff. We will go play and walk also. It's supposed to rain, so that is weather dependent.

I'm going to call today to set up Logan's yearly checkup. It's about time. What a strange year, but Logan has made it 100% better.


----------



## rosegold

He is turning into a handsome boy. Those college trips sounds great. Good for him for behaving so well around different people!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OscarsDad

diane0905 said:


> Hanging out yesterday. Logan had a busy day.
> View attachment 880545
> 
> 
> View attachment 880546
> 
> 
> View attachment 880547
> 
> 
> View attachment 880548


What A beauty; and a happy one, at that!


----------



## diane0905

rosegold said:


> He is turning into a handsome boy. Those college trips sounds great. Good for him for behaving so well around different people!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes! He was tempted by a soccer ball some young men were kicking around, but he just watched and smiled. I think he would have pursued off leash. lol Right next to them were frisbee throwers.


----------



## diane0905

OscarsDad said:


> What A beauty; and a happy one, at that!


Thank you! My husband took him to the Capitol while I was out of town this past weekend and said, "Honey, he is sitting when people walk by and just watching. I'm not telling him to sit."  (He was letting him sit instead of continuing to walk.) I told him Logan will auto sit to watch people walk by as opposed to earlier in life, pulling to meet them so I consider that a win. lol I generally just get him to sit if he is showing extreme interest. People don't interest him nearly as much as new dog friends.


----------



## Lovin'Goldens

diane0905 said:


> We've had rain and dreary for a couple of weeks, so it was nice to see the sun yesterday. It was also, apparently, tongue out Tuesday.
> 
> View attachment 880732
> 
> 
> View attachment 880733
> 
> 
> View attachment 880734
> 
> 
> View attachment 880735


He looks so happy outside! Love his tongue sticking out! He is a very good-looking boy.


----------



## rosegold

diane0905 said:


> Yes! He was tempted by a soccer ball some young men were kicking around, but he just watched and smiled. I think he would have pursued off leash. lol Right next to them were frisbee throwers.


Oh gosh... the balls are always the most tempting for our girl. Good for him!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## diane0905

Lovin'Goldens said:


> He looks so happy outside! Love his tongue sticking out! He is a very good-looking boy.


Thanks! He loves being outdoors for sure. I can't wait to get him hiking this summer.


----------



## diane0905

Back to the State House and Horseshoe today:





































Much less crowded today -- there were tons of students last time we visited.










At our State House.



















Logan had fun. We sat outside and ate right after and he probably had 20 different students stop to tell him how beautiful he is. He also made friends with a Capitol police officer when we were there.

I'll brag on him a little bit. We haven't eaten out a ton during this pandemic, so Logan hasn't gotten a bunch of practice. He does so well! He doesn't bother the waitresses, although he may have given today's a little kiss when she leaned over with a glass of water to fill his bowl. (She giggled over something.) He just sat or laid there mostly as people walked by. He even kept his sit when a large Doodle walked up to meet him -- an eleven year old. Logan is still young, so I was proud of him for that.


----------



## Lovin'Goldens

Lovely pictures!!! Its great how trained he is, despite the pandemic!


----------



## diane0905

We got caught in a downpour today.


----------



## diane0905

Logan on the go today on the tennis courts. We made a return visit since we were rained out yesterday.

Logan gets very excited to find tennis balls. I just let him play with them out there and then they go back in my pocket and home to a drawer. I don't like him chewing on them.




































In other news, Logan's schedule for this week is:

Monday (yesterday): We worked on rally stuff at the obedience club. This is all self-taught with the help of a Fenzi course, so the videos are entertaining and informative as to my mistakes and mechanics

Tuesday: just playing and a long walk

Wednesday: obedience club to train

Thursday: Field trip to the university, etc.

Friday: agility class

Saturday: something fun -- I don't know what yet

Sunday: Sesqui park (he hasn't been there yet) for a hike

His pandemic life is much more exciting than mine. lol


----------



## Lovin'Goldens

Love the pictures of Logan on the tennis court! As a tennis player myself, I think Logan has potential to be the next greatest tennis player! . Looks like Logan is going to have a fun week!


----------



## diane0905

We played fetch and took a walk pre-agility class. It's a beautiful day. Logan ignored a big time yapper who came barreling across his yard at us. He looked straight at me. I consider that a big win.


----------



## diane0905

Logan's 2X2 weave poles came in. This is our very first attempt with them. I like recording first attempts so I can go back much later and think, "Wow, I sure was clueless." 

Logan watched through the window as I tried to figure out how to put the poles and guide wires together. He had his head cocked like, "She doesn't know what the Hell she is doing." lolol

Logan has new weave poles!


----------



## Lovin'Goldens

Wow for a first attempt, it is really good!! Logan seems like such a smart boy!


----------



## diane0905

Lovin'Goldens said:


> Wow for a first attempt, it is really good!! Logan seems like such a smart boy!


Thanks! Logan has tried weaves a few times in pre-agility foundations, but not this 2x2 setup and not at home with me. I had him in the driveway because his doggie neighbor friends were out in their yard and I didn’t want to do it with the distraction right in his face.


----------



## Prism Goldens

What a good boy he has grown to be! I'm so proud of him! And you are a fabulous trainer, Diane.


----------



## diane0905

Prism Goldens said:


> What a good boy he has grown to be! I'm so proud of him! And you are a fabulous trainer, Diane.


Thank you, Robin! Logan is such a good boy. He make me smile every day. He's smart, energetic, and enjoys life. I love him so much.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great job with the weave polls, handsome and smart, great combo!


----------



## diane0905

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Great job with the weave polls, handsome and smart, great combo!


He is so smart -- thank you!


----------



## diane0905

Logan's first visit to Sesquicentennial State Park. It was chilly and breezy, but he loved it. We stopped by to check out their dog park, but not go in because we'd have to sign up and fill out paperwork first and we have not done that. After checking it out, that's a definite no for my sweet boy. Looked wild. lolol A man in there with his two dogs said it could get happening, but dogs have disputes sometimes and that's normal. I'll pass on disputes with strange dogs. We have a dog park in our neighborhood in the mountains that is about two acres and almost always empty. We will stick with it.


----------



## diane0905

Here's Logan from agility today. His teacher has this raised bed/platform and Logan did so well going to "place" and waiting as we chatted in between his work sessions. He's a good boy! I love the collapsible Ruffwear bowls -- they have a carabiner, so I can connect them to his harness, leash, or wherever.

He practiced tunnel and three jumps set in a very wide set pinwheel formation, teeter with it raised higher (he didn't mind), and then a jump plus A-frame & two on/two off. He is on his A-game in the mornings and was a shining star other than really wanting to bring the instructor's six month old Border Collie (so cute & sweet!) home with us forever.


----------



## OscarsDad

diane0905 said:


> Logan on the go today on the tennis courts. We made a return visit since we were rained out yesterday.
> 
> Logan gets very excited to find tennis balls. I just let him play with them out there and then they go back in my pocket and home to a drawer. I don't like him chewing on them.
> View attachment 881100
> 
> 
> View attachment 881101
> 
> 
> View attachment 881102
> 
> 
> View attachment 881103
> 
> 
> In other news, Logan's schedule for this week is:
> 
> Monday (yesterday): We worked on rally stuff at the obedience club. This is all self-taught with the help of a Fenzi course, so the videos are entertaining and informative as to my mistakes and mechanics
> 
> Tuesday: just playing and a long walk
> 
> Wednesday: obedience club to train
> 
> Thursday: Field trip to the university, etc.
> 
> Friday: agility class
> 
> Saturday: something fun -- I don't know what yet
> 
> Sunday: Sesqui park (he hasn't been there yet) for a hike
> 
> His pandemic life is much more exciting than mine. lol


Might want to sign him up for the US Open!


----------



## diane0905

OscarsDad said:


> Might want to sign him up for the US Open!


He could be a ball boy!


----------



## diane0905

Yesterday at the university. A student called out to us, "Your dog is beautiful. I think that's the happiest looking dog I have ever seen!" It made me smile. Logan is a happy boy. Pardon my big head in this photo -- nothing like a close-up. 😱😅 lol

An elderly man walked up to pet Logan. I told him sometimes Logan can get too excited and he said, "Oh, he won't for me." Sure enough, Logan sat there like a good boy and let the man pet him. He was from Maryland and said he volunteered at a large new shelter there.

When we ate outside at a Mexican restaurant Logan sat and laid there like a good boy. Our waitress accidentally dumped a container of salsa on him. I don't even think he knew it happened, but she sure felt bad. I told her it was okay and I rinsed it off. We did move so he wouldn't lick any of what hit the ground up. No telling how that would reappear if he consumed it. 🤪


----------



## diane0905

Logan had his annual today. Not to brag on my baby, but the vet said he's the best looking Golden Retriever he has seen again.  They also say he's very well behaved and likes to do tricks for them.

His weight is 66lbs at almost 16 months, so that's down one pound from last visit. I guessed him to be 72lbs because he eats three cups of food a day and gets copious amounts of treats for training. He seems pretty solid.

His teeth received a perfect score and he got a "Great!" beside it.

After the vet, I took him to train at the obedience club. We worked on rally stuff and then headed to play fetch. We went down to the pond to sniff and walk and Logan got the zoomies on leash (he's only done that once before) in a bunch of mud and almost made me slide onto my butt! I had to hose off his feet when we got back and he was not a fan.

Logan needs a bath, but I'm going to wait until post Armageddon storm coming through tomorrow.


----------



## OscarsDad

diane0905 said:


> Yesterday at the university. A student called out to us, "Your dog is beautiful. I think that's the happiest looking dog I have ever seen!" It made me smile. Logan is a happy boy. Pardon my big head in this photo -- nothing like a close-up. 😱😅 lol
> 
> An elderly man walked up to pet Logan. I told him sometimes Logan can get too excited and he said, "Oh, he won't for me." Sure enough, Logan sat there like a good boy and let the man pet him. He was from Maryland and said he volunteered at a large new shelter there.
> 
> When we ate outside at a Mexican restaurant Logan sat and laid there like a good boy. Our waitress accidentally dumped a container of salsa on him. I don't even think he knew it happened, but she sure felt bad. I told her it was okay and I rinsed it off. We did move so he wouldn't lick any of what hit the ground up. No telling how that would reappear if he consumed it. 🤪
> 
> View attachment 881335
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 881336


You both look happy!


----------



## diane0905

My husband, Brian, took Logan this morning to the pond area and tennis courts. It's a little cloudy/a little sprinkly. It's clearing up, so I'm going to get him out and about after lunch.

Anyway, while they were on the tennis courts there was a child's birthday party being held at our neighborhood pool/picnic table area. He said he had Logan off leash on the courts and four children came running in there. Logan got a good behavior report. lol One of the kids started running all over the place and Brian said Logan just ran happily alongside him and even reversed directions when the kid did staying at his side. It probably didn't cross Brian's mind to call Logan to his side. lol I do practice in agility running alongside with Logan and we do a faster pace practice for rally. Brian said he warned the kid to be careful because he didn't want Logan side bumping him or running in front of him, but the kid laughed and said, "Oh! He likes me!"

Brian said another kid came running straight at him laughing and Logan sat. A man came in and asked to pet Logan and Brian told him no jumping allowed, but he said the man said he has a retriever and approached calmly and Logan was such a good boy. Logan isn't much a jumper, but sometimes people will do excited baby talk or pat their chest encouraging such so we squelch that before it happens. When a toddler came in, Brian leashed Logan to be safe (from knocking over) as he was also running up close.

Logan does great with our grands also.

Other news: I strung six rally signs together yesterday to start working on the first course. Other than my beginner screwups, Logan did great. It really helps to video my goings on to see where I'm messing up.


----------



## diane0905

I'll go ahead and post our video from stringing six signs together for our beginning attempts at learning rally. I screwed up by not starting in normal heel pace and then just cruising by the slow sign  and turning a halt left turn into a left turn without the halt. I also have my hand down luring him in this video. Funny I was so focused on reading the signs I didn't see my screwups until I watched video of us. We're working on it.  Logan does great.

We had our first lesson today and she seems to think we will have no problem turning in three courses for virtual rally by December, so that's good. She said it's good I'm not being over-animated -- especially if we ever want to do obedience, which she has done with Shelties in the past. I was able to keep my hand at my belly today and he kept his head up once I got him engaged. We went through quite a bit of signs today and he was doing finishes and quite a few other things nicely. Apparently, I'm doing pivots for 360s, but she said Logan sure does a pretty pivot. I told her a lot of this is in his genes and he's overcoming my ineptness.  I also pivot for the 270 turn in this video. 

Practicing Rally


----------



## diane0905

Apparently, it’s National Puppy Day. I only learn these things from social media  , but in honor of it: Luke, Abby, and Logan Smith.

























I so love puppies. 💗


----------



## OscarsDad

What's not to love! (Cirrus in 1981)


----------



## diane0905

OscarsDad said:


> What's not to love! (Cirrus in 1981)
> 
> View attachment 881505


Awwww, an angel for sure. I love his name.


----------



## diane0905

Logan did well in agility this morning. We did teeter and he doesn't seem to mind it being a bit higher, a jump then A-frame combo (he seems to really enjoy the A-frame), and we did a jump, tunnel, wide pinwheel setup and I think another jump. I screwed up front cross and confused Logan, I think, and he missed a couple of times going around the pinwheel. Also, I was totally off line once and just jumped over with Logan. I'm really good at it. Maybe I should purchase a dog costume.  

Next he gets some play time, a nap, and he has obedience class tonight. I don't usually do two classes in one day, but it's the way the schedule worked out this week.


----------



## diane0905

We’ve had such a fun day today. Logan met a new friend — a 10 month old Lab mix (I vetted 😅) named Oakley— and they had a glorious time. The kiddie pool water was disgusting, but it’s bath time anyway. We also went to the kiddie park with our granddaughters and out to lunch.


----------



## granite7

Oh fun! I love the shot of the two of them laying in the pool. It will be a month or two before we have pool weather.


----------



## diane0905

granite7 said:


> Oh fun! I love the shot of the two of them laying in the pool. It will be a month or two before we have pool weather.


I think Logan would get in our pool at home (in ground) right now, but he has to wait until May for us. lol


----------



## granite7

Bella would, too! She is a polar bear. She loves to swim in the mountain streams during the spring runoff. That water is so cold it should be ice, yet she loves it!


----------



## diane0905

granite7 said:


> Bella would, too! She is a polar bear. She loves to swim in the mountain streams during the spring runoff. That water is so cold it should be ice, yet she loves it!


Luke was that way also when we took him up to North Carolina to hike. We will be taking Logan up for most of the summer and he will get to start hiking with us this year. No ice for summer (ha), but the water feels freezing to me. I'm sure he will love it! On a funny note, when I first got Luke I came onto this site and asked if the water was too cold in South Carolina for him and it was not even that cold here. I think it was October which still feels pretty warm here by many people's standards. People from colder climates seemed to find a lot of humor in my question.


----------



## diane0905

Bath day. He takes it very seriously, but he did kiss my head several times during.


----------



## Lovin'Goldens

diane0905 said:


> Bath day. He takes it very seriously, but he did kiss my head several times during.
> View attachment 881598
> 
> View attachment 881599
> 
> View attachment 881600


These photos are great! I love his bath robe, very stylish!


----------



## diane0905

Lovin'Goldens said:


> These photos are great! I love his bath robe, very stylish!


Thank you! It stays on long enough to sop up a little water and then we head to the blow dry cycle of his spa day. I'll trim him tomorrow.


----------



## diane0905

I don't have photos from this, but I just wanted to say Logan so loves agility. 

Today we did a straight line of two jumps and a tunnel. We did a wide pinwheel configuration of two jumps and a tunnel. Then we did a jump beside the tunnel & he had to turn to find the entry of the tunnel. After that we did a jump plus teeter. And then a table plus A-frame. It was Logan's first time doing a table and run to the A-frame configuration. I knew he would do it because he knows place and he loves jumping up on a table. We let him lay on the screen porch coffee table (slatted teak) in the mountains, so he knew the skill sort of. lol He's very good about waiting as I walk to my position and waits for my "Go!"

That is all. I'm happy he has found something he seems to love doing. I'm having lots of fun with it too!


----------



## diane0905

Last night I let the grands come over for a movie and slumber party. All three slept on my bed and even Logan stayed up there for about an hour. He was so good! I'm sorry for the quality of these photos, but they sure had a great time watching Raya together. Miraculously, all three children, Logan, and Abby slept through the entire night.

Grace, the oldest on the end of the couch, is eight and she loves dogs. I've been teaching her how to get his attention and give him a command. He did sit, down, and circle (spin) for her today.


----------



## diane0905

Logan in our front yard today while the grands were doing an Easter Egg hunt. He's such a good boy. He wanted a basket and some eggs too. 😊


----------



## diane0905

Boo. Logan has a bit of a hot spot near his nethers. I think something must have bit him. Luckily, I had on hand hot spot powder (topical antibiotic) from the vet. I clipped, cleaned with chlorhexidine pads, let dry, powdered, and then put him in a suitical (onesie) I had on hand. He can still slightly get to it due to location (right beside the family jewels), so last night we rigged up a t-shirt over the onesie (put his rear legs through the arm holes) and he slept on our bed through the night w/the help of Benadryl. It looked much better today, but still in need of healing. He's wearing his suitical and the dreaded cone for the first time. He is not a fan and not budging much. It should only be for a day or two. Tough mom love can suck big time. 

I took a photo of him impersonating a lamp, but it is beneath his dignity to put it in his picture thread.


----------



## Lovin'Goldens

Awww, hope the hot spot goes away soon!


----------



## diane0905

Lovin'Goldens said:


> Awww, hope the hot spot goes away soon!


Thank you! It's looking better. We decided on his suitical suit and a donut for his neck. He is definitely not a fan of the cone. He doesn't seem to mind the donut. I'm only putting that on him when I'm not around. He's not messing with it much now.


----------



## diane0905

We had a nice morning walk! We went to the watershed area in our neighborhood. In places, it looks like a scene from a scary movie. In the black and white shot, Logan saw roofers for the first time. He was trying to work out why they were up there.


----------



## goldielynn

There are some days when I look at Windsor and I think to myself, "my, my... he's looking like Logan!" Haha! Same pretty smile and coat.


----------



## diane0905

goldielynn said:


> There are some days when I look at Windsor and I think to myself, "my, my... he's looking like Logan!" Haha! Same pretty smile and coat.


Awww. Your Windsor has the sweetest smile and is so handsome. How old is he? This is Logan right around four months.

















I love his smile.
Haha. This is like pulling out baby photos.


----------



## goldielynn

OMG, Logan has the BEST smile. Windsor just turned 5 months two days ago. And right now, half of his back teeth are gone so when he smiles, he looks like an old grandpa missing all his teeth. Hahaha. I often look back at 8 week old photos as well (we took so, so many) and reminisce about those days... they grow up so fast!


----------



## diane0905

goldielynn said:


> OMG, Logan has the BEST smile. Windsor just turned 5 months two days ago. And right now, half of his back teeth are gone so when he smiles, he looks like an old grandpa missing all his teeth. Hahaha. I often look back at 8 week old photos as well (we took so, so many) and reminisce about those days... they grow up so fast!


Ha -- when Logan's were coming out it was quite the horror show when I brushed his teeth. I saved one of them. I smile when I see it because I feel I may be losing it when I start saving puppy teeth.


----------



## Prism Goldens

LOL who can throw a tooth away?I've apparently long since lost it if that's the determiner, Diane....


----------



## diane0905

Prism Goldens said:


> LOL who can throw a tooth away?I've apparently long since lost it if that's the determiner, Diane....


This is good news. 😅


----------



## diane0905

Field trip: SC Capitol and USC


----------



## Lovin'Goldens

diane0905 said:


> Field trip: SC Capitol and USC
> 
> View attachment 882094
> 
> View attachment 882095
> 
> View attachment 882096
> 
> 
> View attachment 882097


Looks like it was a fun day for you and Logan!


----------



## diane0905

Oh -- I meant to say while we were at the Capitol today this man with two large Golden Retrievers came running up to meet Logan because the dogs were pulling him over to us. I don't love that, but wasn't as worried because they were Goldens. Well, one of them started this deep growl which was definitely not friendly. So, I moved Logan back and the man pulled his over against a fence. His dog was quite snazzy by then and Logan responded with a few loud barks and getting big. He sure wasn't cowering.  It is the second time a dog has gotten snazzy with Logan and I like to imagine Logan is saying, "I'm your Huckleberry." lol I so love that movie.

Anyway, joking and moving on from the man not asking me if his dogs could meet my dog, I wonder if it's because Logan is still intact? He was being perfectly well mannered when the dog decided to pull out his inner Cujo.


----------



## diane0905

Out and about. Logan just gets up on anything if I say place or table. He's such a good boy.


----------



## diane0905

Out and about. He saw his sissy (my daughter) playing tennis. She was having a lesson, but ran over and told him hello.


----------



## diane0905

I didn't encourage Logan to get all the way in because the pool is freezing A and I didn't want to get in, but I think he's ready for some swimming fun soon. I couldn't remember catkin to save my life. I'm happy the pool guy is out there right now getting rid of the catkins.

Logan getting his feet wet


----------



## diane0905

Logan strung nine obstacles together in agility today. He did jump, jump, tunnel, three more jumps in a pinwheel configuration, front cross (me), back through the tunnel and two more jumps. I’m so proud of him. 😊

We also did cone wrap plus teeter (raised higher) and jump plus A-frame with target/two on/off and a jump. 

After, we walked.


----------



## Lovin'Goldens

diane0905 said:


> I didn't encourage Logan to get all the way in because the pool is freezing A and I didn't want to get in, but I think he's ready for some swimming fun soon. I couldn't remember catkin to save my life. I'm happy the pool guy is out there right now getting rid of the catkins.
> 
> Logan getting his feet wet


I love how Logan ended the video with a ball drop!


----------



## Lovin'Goldens

diane0905 said:


> Logan strung nine obstacles together in agility today. He did jump, jump, tunnel, three more jumps in a pinwheel configuration, front cross (me), back through the tunnel and two more jumps. I’m so proud of him. 😊
> 
> We also did cone wrap plus teeter (raised higher) and jump plus A-frame with target/two on/off and a jump.
> 
> After, we walked.
> View attachment 882194


Great job to you and Logan! I love the picture, his tongue sticking out made me smile!


----------



## diane0905

Lovin'Goldens said:


> Great job to you and Logan! I love the picture, his tongue sticking out made me smile!


My sister calls it his hanging chad. 😅


----------



## diane0905

Out and about:









Big head alert. lol


----------



## OscarsDad

What a handsome, happy buddy!


----------



## diane0905

OscarsDad said:


> What a handsome, happy buddy!


Thank you! He's such a fun, smart, and sweet dog.

About an hour ago, I put a tennis ball inside his ball with the hexagon cutouts. My agility instructor suggested it. He's been trying to figure it all out. lol


----------



## diane0905

I'm babysitting. Logan loves the grands.

Charlotte and Logan



















Grace and Logan



















Learning to Chuck-It. She's a natural.










Grace's dog dress -- she loves dogs:



















Adler:


----------



## diane0905

Swimming has commenced. I’m ordering pool bumpers and toys today. He was finding left over toys from last season the grands had out there, a tennis ball which I tossed in the trash right after swimming, and a very well loved bumper that has seen better days. 


















Took a break and is, apparently, contemplating very serious things.


----------



## Prism Goldens

he has grown into such a handsome dog!


----------



## Prism Goldens

4.5 weeks old


----------



## diane0905

Prism Goldens said:


> 4.5 weeks old


Oh my goodness! So cute. Same expression. 😍

He is a beautiful dog. So many people compliment him. Men even do so and they don't usually pipe up. I'm always getting told, "That's a good looking (or handsome) dog" and "I love his head."


----------



## diane0905

Swimming fun.





























And a little oops video moment into the pool. 😅

Ooopsies.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great pictures and fun video, very nice pool you have.
It must be warmer there than it is here on the NC Coast, we're only at 75 and it's breezy.


----------



## diane0905

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Great pictures and fun video, very nice pool you have.
> it must be warmer there than it is here on the NC Coast, we're only at 75 and it's breezy.


It's 77 and breezy currently. It was probably 75 when we were out there. It's sunny and he doesn't seem to think it's chilly at all. I only put my feet and calves in and it felt a tad chilly to me. It's the complete submersion that really gets you early on in the season. 

thanks about the pool. I asked Brian to get that put it in when Luke, my last Golden, was young because it gets so dang hot here in the summer. My grandchildren love it too and visit often.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

diane0905 said:


> It's 77 and breezy currently. It was probably 75 when we were out there. It's sunny and he doesn't seem to think it's chilly at all. I only put my feet and calves in and it felt a tad chilly to me. It's the complete submersion that really gets you early on in the season.
> 
> thanks about the pool. I asked Brian to get that put it in when Luke, my last Golden, was young because it gets so dang hot here in the summer. My grandchildren love it too and visit often.



It looks really nice, I know you get a lot of use of it and really enjoy it.


----------



## diane0905

Logan had agility today. I ran a bit late getting ready and didn't have time to take him to play fetch for about 10 minutes pre-class. It was also 50 degrees and it's been quite a bit warmer. He showed us his exuberance for a while. lol

Once he got into his zone, he did:

1) teeter and she commented on how he could care a less if it bangs down as he runs across and that's a good thing. I told her I haven't found anything Logan is wary of yet.

2) He did A-frame, jumps, and the hoop.

3) He had his introduction to the dog walk. She told me to walk slowly to let him adjust. He ran across the thing. Since he seemed wary none, we went ahead and practiced it for a bit with a target at the end. He does 2/on, 2/off well and I can even run on ahead without him leaving until I release him.

He posed for me on our walk after:


----------



## diane0905

I babysat my three grands from Friday to Sunday. 🤪 It was a lively adventure. I bought Logan new pool toys and we hung out there for a while. It's still too chilly for the kids to swim, but Grace (the oldest) ventured in to her waist even though she was not wearing a swimsuit. 😅

Swimming


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Looks like you all had a fun weekend.


----------



## diane0905

The weather has been awesome here. More pool time. Logan is enjoying his new toys.


----------



## diane0905

So, I know I'm a little bit cuckoo because I had a call back on a mammogram today and one (not the only) of my first thoughts when I found out last week was that if something happened to me, who was going to make sure Logan has the full life I want for him? 

I received the all clear today and am much relieved. I took Logan for an out and about hike into the watershed. We also just had a last minute invite to try agility class tonight with two other dogs. Alison (agility instructor) said one of them is a very friendly Golden Retriever. Perhaps it will be love at first sight. 😅 She said the other is a very focused Border Collie and he will just stare at all the antics. lolol

Here's Logan and me — happy to have dodged a bullet.


----------



## diane0905

I was so proud of Logan at agility tonight. His instructor asked if I wanted to bring him to her group evening class to see how he would do. He has been (and will continue) taking private lessons. I had told her how he gets excited and wants to meet other dogs.

He did not run to meet the other dogs and did his obstacle work. Yay! She had raised the dog walk a bit, but he didn't care and did his target work great.

One of the other dogs was a very focused Border Collie whose owner told me he has double hip dysplasia  -- only 11 months old. She just brings him out there to do non-jumping work to keep his mind busy.

A field Golden was the second dog. Man. She had some energy. She definitely tried to run over a few times, but her owner was nice enough to warn she would and I took Logan outside of the fence when she worked. No need to reinforce that. She seemed very sweet. 

there was a kiddie pool out there and I let Logan get in it. He loves a pool and doesn't seem to size discriminate. lol


----------



## diane0905

This is a photo of 17 month old Logan who was a 100% good boy on his walk this morning. I give him about six feet of his 10 ft line when we are walking on the road and he stayed with me. I give him more line when he can sniff empty lots or what have you. It took a while to get him not to hit the end of the long line while we are on walks, but he was on his A game this morning. We passed people, a stroller, and he resisted a bird (miracle!) He so loves birds.

One dark Golden was out running on a longer line with his master. Poor baby looked hot -- he was panting so and white foam on his mouth. I put Logan in a sit at a stop sign and the man let his dog get within two feet of Logan's nose saying, "He looks friendly!" Logan stood, but he did not lunge. I give Logan 100% anyway despite him standing because people aren't that bright. An older couple came up and talked to me within a few feet and the lady moved forward and petted Logan. He did not jump or act cuckoo. Yay!

Getting there!


----------



## diane0905

Swimming fun. I love this time of year.


----------



## diane0905

It's going to be a very pool summer until it becomes a very hiking in the mountains summer.


----------



## diane0905

Logan woke up in full retrieving mode this morning. So far he has brought me a pair of my readers that fell on the floor in the bedroom. He walked through with them and plopped down on the floor in front of me, looking at me. I told him they were mine and to bring them to my hand, which he did. 😃 He also retrieves Abby's ceramic bowl every morning after she finishes eating and brings it to me. 😅


----------



## FurdogDad

I think Logan is the kind of dog that, if he went to a dog party, would end up with a lamp shade on his head by the end of the night....


----------



## diane0905

FurdogDad said:


> I think Logan is the kind of dog that, if he went to a dog party, would end up with a lamp shade on his head by the end of the night....


Oh, he loves to be up to antics.


----------



## FurdogDad

That's my favorite kind of furdog....


----------



## diane0905

I took Logan to our Riverfront Park today. I should have been going here more often already. It's such a pretty park with 4 miles of pathway. He really enjoyed it and there are plenty of people (but not crowded) during the week and other dogs walking by.

A man jogged by us and then we saw him again coming the other way. He stopped and asked me if I would please tell him where I got Logan, so I told him. He said he is on a waiting list at an upstate breeder because his wife wants an English Cream. He kept going on about how beautiful Logan is and he knows the wait is long all over the place, but he'd rather wait for a dog like mine. I told Logan to stick close. 😅 (Kidding!)

He started jogging away and then turned and came back and asked if he could take a photo of Logan to send to his wife. lol Logan sat there like a good boy for his photo taking.


----------



## diane0905

Busy day for Logan today, but no photos. 

He took a walk, played fetch, went to agility, and swam. Whew!

In agility he had his A-game on for jumps, tunnel, A-frame, and teeter. A bug flew into his face on the teeter and he slowed down and went slow the second time also. I think he was thinking it would dive bomb him again. After that, he went back to his regular teeter behavior.

My agility instructor told me to stop saying his name unless he was in the tunnel and needed to turn coming out of it. I think I said his name at least five more times in class today. 🙃 I told her I would practice this week. I told my husband, Brian, that story and he talked about calling him "Dude." I told him absolutely not as I don't want him thinking his name is Dude. My apologies to anyone who reads this with a dog named Dude. 😅


----------



## diane0905

We traveled up to Cashiers, NC today. Logan was able to play with a black lab two months younger than him. They had a grand time. He met Spencer last summer also and played with him then. I think they remembered each other. 💗🐶


----------



## diane0905

Hiking fun today -- Logan's first hike. 

Whitewater Falls trail in Cashiers, NC.



















And this is at Slabtown Pizza in Cashiers:


----------



## FurdogDad

Logan looks pretty happy. What kind of pizza did he have?


----------



## diane0905

FurdogDad said:


> Logan looks pretty happy. What kind of pizza did he have?


No pupperoni for Logan. 🤪😅


----------



## FurdogDad

I'm sure that probably was for the best


----------



## diane0905

We had a fun Mother's Day weekend in the North Carolina mountains.


Our home there is in a neighborhood that has a private dog park. It's about three acres and hardly ever used. It's pretty. Last summer, over the entire summer, I saw probably seven dogs all summer in total. Most of the time I'm in there alone with the dogs. We met the one black lab this past weekend and I holler out vetting questions before people come in. I'm sure they think I'm insane. lol If the dog is a female and not spayed, or questionable as to behavior towards an energetic young dog, I'm out of there.

Anyway, the last visit on Sunday we were there by ourselves -- my husband and me -- and Logan and Abby. Logan will fetch for a bit in there, but he really wants to explore and sniff. Since we don't get much off leash time in a bigger area, I decided to see what Logan would do if I just walked off without saying anything. I started walking the perimeter of the fence on the inside. Well, lo and behold, Logan decided he needed to walk with me off leash as I walked the perimeter each time I did it. I was happy to see that. Brian was on a bench in the middle and one time I stooped down to play with Logan and I asked him, "Where's daddy?" He knew, of course, and located him with his eyes. I said "Go see daddy!" and he took off full speed to go check in with daddy and came charging back to me. Brian said he had said, "Where's momma?" We started playing that game getting behind trees far apart and Logan loved it. Again, onlookers may think we are nuts.


A few photos of Logan and Abby in the mountains. Logan needs a hair trim (just got bathed) and Abby needs a bath (appointment booked.)


----------



## cwag

Sounds like lots of fun. Rukie loves playing hide and go seek with my husband running behind trees and sending him back to me. Having a dog with great recall and who naturally wants to be within eyesight is great.


----------



## diane0905

cwag said:


> Sounds like lots of fun. Rukie loves playing hide and go seek with my husband running behind trees and sending him back to me. Having a dog with great recall and who naturally wants to be within eyesight is great.


Fun! I have done it a lot in the house, but not outdoors. Logan finds it hilarious. In the house I throw a ball or toy and take off running while he gets the item. Abby occasionally gives me away though because she follows me and lets him know where I am.  I still worry Logan will go chasing a deer or bear (yikes!), so I'm so thankful we have this large fenced in area in the mountains.


----------



## diane0905

Oh! I meant to say when I was in the mountains hiking with Logan, he mostly got compliments from people. One lady, however, gave me a disapproving look and said, "Is your dog overweight?"  I smiled at her and said, "No. He weighs 67lbs. He's just very fluffy."

I usually don't pay attention to what people say, but it feels akin to having my children insulted. So, it's been weighing on my mind because I train Logan a lot. I took him to the vet for a weight check-in today and he weighs 68lbs at 17 months. I've still been giving him 1.5 cups of food twice a day -- plus he gets training treats. He's on the go a lot. I'm going to taper his food back a little bit because he is getting closer to being a grown up boy. Luke just had a cup twice a day as an adult. I don't think 68 is large, but I want to keep Logan's weight in check.

We took a walk this morning and then we trained today before we headed to the vet. We did an engagement session with elements of heeling -- get close, bounce, and strut (heeling.) Looking back at the video helped to see how well he was looking up at me. We worked for 12 minutes. I know because of the video I took. I don't know what a good session length is, but that is as long as I thought Logan could handle as I don't want him frustrated. We also worked on recall after I took him to the vet for weighing. We'll do weaves later and I'll throw in a short session of backing up for advanced tricks. I played with him some also.

I've been training Monday/tuesday, Wednesday (off), thursday/Friday, and then Saturday and Sunday off. I have no idea what's too much or not enough. I've just been trying to gauge by Logan.


----------



## diane0905

Logan pool photo shoot.


----------



## diane0905

It's an absolutely beautiful day here. We've taken a long walk and, later, we did a training session on heeling.

I can tell heeling is going to be a process. It feels like trying to become a good golfer. 🤪😅 I'm taking videos. I think he's wondering why I'm only taking three to five steps forward so far.

I also may need Valium as I try to figure out why butt goes out sometimes and wraps behind me other times. I know it's me. It may be the slow pace for these beginning lessons. I also find it difficult, apparently, to square my shoulders and look over/down at Logan.


----------



## diane0905

Logan had agility today and did great. He went in there at 100% charged battery power it seemed. I was wondering if he was going to be all over the place as he seemed amped up. He was all in, however, and it was a lot of fun. He really bounds over the dog walk. It makes me nervous, but he seems very sure footed.


----------



## diane0905

Logan swam twice today. My son is visiting from Seattle and he sat out by the pool with us this morning as Logan swam. Around 5:00 today, the grands came over to swim. I can't believe they get in because the water is freezing, but they had a great time.


----------



## diane0905

I forgot to add a doggie kiss, which we have discussed on this forum. 😅


----------



## FurdogDad

Logan loves his Mommy.....


----------



## diane0905

FurdogDad said:


> Logan loves his Mommy.....


He's a good boy. I keep forgetting the portrait setting focuses on whoever is a bit more close to the camera. I'd rather it blur me.


----------



## diane0905

I sent in a video to my online trainer today for heeling. It was literally the first three steps (just counting my left leg.) It also included a first step and them stepping my left leg back and him going forward/backing up with it. It's a start. 

We also played engagement games and then swam.

Logan is doing things Luke never did by the pool, like investigate the hot tub (it's not hot) by walking all up on it and on the steps the waterfall comes down.







































It's warming on up this week (90s), so we'll be in there with him soon. For this weekend, we are heading back to Cashiers.


----------



## DblTrblGolden2

I just have to say he is such a cutie! He reminds me of Cruz. The entire time Cruz swims the tip of his tail goes back and forth because he's so happy.


----------



## diane0905

DblTrblGolden2 said:


> I just have to say he is such a cutie! He reminds me of Cruz. The entire time Cruz swims the tip of his tail goes back and forth because he's so happy.


Thank you! Logan really loves swimming. He has tons of fun when the grands are in there swimming. Grace was showing him how to jump from the side this past weekend, but he hasn’t bit that bullet yet.

That’s so cute about Cruz.


----------



## diane0905

I need to find a groomer for Logan. Sadly, I don't trust people to leave him in the hands of a groomer. I'm so bad at it myself. I bought good tools -- except I do want a higher powered dryer. Every time I trim his ears, I feel like I'm making him look like Sergeant Carter. I trimmed his hocks a little bit today and I've never done that, but they look decent. I don't even know if people trim on front feathers. I never have. I thinned out behind his ears and trimmed his paws. I trimmed his tail. I hope he's not thinking, "Oh no. Here we go with the substandard hair cut again." 

P.S. I'm sure he doesn't look like Sergeant Carter because people tell me how beautiful he is all the time.


----------



## diane0905

Logan found this on our walk yesterday:

It was funny because I was cutting through an empty corner lot on a path neighbors have created. He sniffs in there and all of a sudden moved back. I looked for his discovery to make sure he wasn't going back in for a snake. It was super cute because the turtle was poking his head out every so often. I'm pretty sure Logan wanted to keep it as a pet. 🤪

Agility this morning and then off to the mountains.


----------



## DblTrblGolden2

diane0905 said:


> I need to find a groomer for Logan. Sadly, I don't trust people to leave him in the hands of a groomer. I'm so bad at it myself. I bought good tools -- except I do want a higher powered dryer. Every time I trim his ears, I feel like I'm making him look like Sergeant Carter. I trimmed his hocks a little bit today and I've never done that, but they look decent. I don't even know if people trim on front feathers. I never have. I thinned out behind his ears and trimmed his paws. I trimmed his tail. I hope he's not thinking, "Oh no. Here we go with the substandard hair cut again."
> 
> P.S. I'm sure he doesn't look like Sergeant Carter because people tell me how beautiful he is all the time.


I feel this way every time I put Cruz on the grooming table. Wish I trusted someone in the area. I’m pretty good at feet. I hate trimming ears and really need to learn how to properly do a tail. I haven’t touched his tail, but it could use some shaping. Last time I did ears I felt just like you!


----------



## diane0905

DblTrblGolden2 said:


> I feel this way every time I put Cruz on the grooming table. Wish I trusted someone in the area. I’m pretty good at feet. I hate trimming ears and really need to learn how to properly do a tail. I haven’t touched his tail, but it could use some shaping. Last time I did ears I felt just like you!



With his ears I feel like I do too much in places and not enough in others. I’ve never tried his hocks until this slight effort. Tail is definitely not crisp. Feet are okay. Not great. 

He’s beautiful though. 😀

I may break down and get the
K9 III dryer to see if that helps with the waves and helps him to be fluffier.


----------



## FurdogDad

I've seen photos of Logan and Cruz and I think they both are great looking dogs so y'all probably aren't as bad at grooming as you think. A few YouTube videos, the proper equipment and a bit more experience and you will be fine.....


----------



## diane0905

FurdogDad said:


> I've seen photos of Logan and Cruz and I think they both are great looking dogs so y'all probably aren't as bad at grooming as you think. A few YouTube videos, the proper equipment and a bit more experience and you will be fine.....


Thank you. Hopefully, skills will improve as I go along.


----------



## diane0905

Logan did so well in agility today and I was so off. I almost took my tripod to take a video and it's so good I didn't. lolol I messed up at least three times going the wrong way and I'm going to start wearing masking tape over my mouth to stop saying Logan's name. Jeez!  

Anyway, Logan is getting better. He did fine when the teeter was raised a bit and we were doing something like jump, jump, (front cross/me/Grade=F) tunnel, (me clueless here again) jump, jump, jump, jump, jump -- Diane could not get her act together. We finished off with A-frame work. 

In the fall I'm going to start going to Aiken and somewhere near Rock Hill (both about an hour away) to take lessons there. My instructor also teaches in those two places and said it would be good for him to visit different courses. Plus, we are hoping to be in a class with another dog or two in the fall at times.

I was going to swim Logan next, but we are going to wait and take him to the dog park when we get to Cashiers.


----------



## diane0905




----------



## FurdogDad

He always looks happy.


----------



## diane0905

FurdogDad said:


> He always looks happy.


He loves life for sure.


----------



## diane0905

A video of Logan in Cashiers, NC

Logan in Cashiers


----------



## diane0905

And a bench he found -- he's a fan for sure:


----------



## diane0905

More mountain life:


----------



## diane0905

Here’s Logan running at the park today. His sister, Abby, tried to keep up. 

Logan and Abby


----------



## Coastal Pup

I love when the smaller dogs try to catch up to the bigger ones. Abby sure is smart, she knows to cut off those angles!


----------



## diane0905

Coastal Pup said:


> I love when the smaller dogs try to catch up to the bigger ones. Abby sure is smart, she knows to cut off those angles!


I know! And she knew when to say "Game Over!" 😅


----------



## diane0905

Intruder alert:

I took Logan into our home gym to train today, which is a garage converted into a gym. I don't usually take him in there, but it is so hot here. We were about 2/3rds through our advanced tricks list and Logan locked eyes with an intruder. He told Spock off first and then realized there was also a Stormtrooper in our space.


----------



## FurdogDad

I don't know why he was upset with Spock who was just offering the traditional Vulcan greeting.... Stormtroopers on the other hand, they're all trouble. He probably deserved a bite on the leg.....


----------



## diane0905

FurdogDad said:


> I don't know why he was upset with Spock who was just offering the traditional Vulcan greeting.... Stormtroopers on the other hand, they're all trouble. He probably deserved a bite on the leg.....


hahaha -- I had to laugh. I love Spock. He didn't even notice Thor, who was behind him looking pretty intense with his hammer. lol


----------



## OscarsDad

diane0905 said:


> A video of Logan in Cashiers, NC
> 
> Logan in Cashiers


Love his energy and intelligence!


----------



## diane0905

OscarsDad said:


> Love his energy and intelligence!


Thank you!


----------



## diane0905

Logan and I are heading to Fountain Inn this afternoon/evening to check out a place to take novice obedience. 

He had a bath today because we like to be fresh and handsome when meeting new people. 

Earlier today we did some heeling training.

We are up to eight tricks towards our advanced tricks title. Backing Up, Get a tissue from a box, turn on a touch light, pivoting, down from a distance, Go under handler, pick up a credit card from a flat surface, Drag a bag with objects. We are working on balancing a treat on his nose and air catching it and six weaves/no lures. 

For fun, Logan swam with his little nephew, Adler, today. Adler is feeling very iffy about the pool this year and his swimming lessons start in two weeks.


----------



## Coastal Pup

Wow those sound like some great tricks! Logan can give Beckett some tips once (if) he gets that far. Great pictures, too. Logan looks like he told Adler it’s not that scary, but he’ll support him from the deck if he needs it!


----------



## diane0905

Coastal Pup said:


> Wow those sound like some great tricks! Logan can give Beckett some tips once (if) he gets that far. Great pictures, too. Logan looks like he told Adler it’s not that scary, but he’ll support him from the deck if he needs it!



Have you looked at the AKC novice tricks list? Beckett can get going on those. It’s fun! 

Ha — I hope Logan was giving Adler a swimming pep talk. He’s slipping into the pool fear right before lessons and it’s stressing his momma out. Lol


----------



## Coastal Pup

diane0905 said:


> Have you looked at the AKC novice tricks list? Beckett can get going on those. It’s fun!
> 
> Ha — I hope Logan was giving Adler a swimming pep talk. He’s slipping into the pool fear right before lessons and it’s stressing his momma out. Lol


Yes we are working on them! We can do 10 of them but not with 100% consistency—I think he has some down pat but others we are only around 70% there. 

Hopefully Adler can see how much fun Logan is having and he’ll be ready to go for lessons next week!


----------



## diane0905

Logan and I went to his first competition obedience class tonight. We really enjoyed it and are going to keep going back. the class has people who have been taking there a while and are taking it over and over until they are ready for competition. We didn't know the drills they were doing because it was our first time, but the woman started me on heeling and attention work.

Logan was excited when he first went in, but he calmed down pretty quickly and was quite interested as they hurled their dumbbells and jumped gates.

I liked how forthright the instructors are -- they aren't painting anything pretty, but are also encouraging. I prefer that type of instruction.

Oh, and a woman asked me if I planned to show Logan because he's beautiful. She thought that was why I was taking the class -- my eventual goal, I guess. Somewhere in the conversation I told her where I got Logan and she said someone named Jenny (I believe) works there who has two of Robin's dogs. On the inside, I was thinking "I bet they are further along." 😃 The lady said she would tell Jenny and we will have to meet.

I bought Logan a training tool while there.


----------



## diane0905

I took Logan to the local obedience club this morning. We met with another member (Laura Ann) and her four year old Portuguese Water Dog, Wrigley (a girl.) We practiced two rally courses and Logan did great as far as not getting too over-excited or anything. Laura Ann says she thinks we can Q right now, but I'm still in I don't want to turn in sloppy work mode. 😅 We are going to get this done though and I'm getting these turned in. 

When we were done we let Wrigley and Logan play and they had a grand time.

I'm so happy we are having opportunities now to do stuff and hang out with other dogs.


----------



## diane0905

We swam today. It is so hot/muggy here. We worked on heeling this morning. Later, we worked on our advanced tricks. I can't seem to get him to flip a treat from his nose and catch it, so we may have to change that trick. He's doing eight great. He needs to do six weave poles, no lure. I really haven't tried them straight yet because we haven't moved that far along in agility with weaves, but maybe it's time to start working him in that direction. He learned to go under handler and drag a bag in one day. I'm sure it's because he already understands "get it" and "through" (which is what I say when he goes under.

We didn't have agility this week because our trainer is out of town. I'll work on weaves with Logan tomorrow morning and we'll do some heeling work again. We'll do more heeling and tricks training tomorrow night.

Next time we go to agility, if it isn't too hot, I'll try to remember to take my tripod so I can record us.


----------



## diane0905

We are taking an off day from training and -- thank goodness -- it's cool enough to walk here today. We've been pretty hot early, but it's 64 degrees at 12:32 p.m. Yay!

I bought this 30 day (I think) engagement thing called Sexier than a Squirrel hoping to see unique engagement games I can play with Logan. It's pretty silly, but he has enjoyed some of the games. Anyway, Logan and I stopped by to see the grands and they were totally engrossed in a dying cockroach who was on the porch right outside the glass doors in their kitchen. I stayed about five minutes and, apparently today to my grands, I'm not even sexier than a cockroach on its back barely making leg movements.  I laughed and told them Logan and I were heading on if they liked a cockroach more than us -- that at least got some giggles. It can take a cockroach quite a while to expire. lol

From our walk:




























Some lady on Facebook, for this photo below, asked me if I was going to take him to the doctor for his hips given the way he is sitting and followed up with she thinks I keep him too busy for his age.  I told her when we train we work on straight sits, but I wasn't going to hammer him while we are out on a sniffing part of a leisurely walk. I also told her he came from a great breeder and his parents have excellent health clearances. I mentioned using the five minute rule to increase his walks in the first year of his life, that I have kept his jumps very low in agility, and the fact he is a sporting dog. I don't even know why I respond... Maybe I'm grumpy today. 🤪


----------



## diane0905

Logan’s Memorial Day:


----------



## diane0905

I took Logan on a walk this morning and took a photo that reminded me of one I took when he was young. It feels like he was just a small puppy -- time goes by so quickly. 😩 

Logan five months:










Logan 18 months (today):










Logan walks with me on walks now and gets compliments on his good behavior. We ran into my daughter, our three grands, and about five other kids and parents heading to the neighborhood pool. Logan was so good for them. A lady told me her Golden is five and still wild. I'm not bragging because Logan has his moments for sure -- but he was really sweet today.

He had two dog moments. We were walking by Sprig, the big black Lab, who decided to charge at us while he was in his invisible fence and we were on his side of the road. He came up somewhat close and Logan definitely pulled to the side a bit. Sprig doesn't usually do that, so I don't know what his deal was today. He has to be getting on up in years.

We also walked by what I consider to be the yappiest Dachshund in the world -- the dog acts cuckoo. I saw him, so I was able to give Logan a command and tell him to walk on by as that dog yapped and lunged away. We made it by him successfully, so I told Logan what a good boy he is. If I could live out in the country, I would move in a heartbeat. 😃 Preferably somewhere cooler.

We go to Fountain Inn tonight for obedience class. In the morning is rally practice. I'm going out of town this weekend and my husband swears he isn't going to do anything to mess up any of Logan's training. 😅


----------



## Coastal Pup

Aww love the comparison pics! Logan is such a cutie!


----------



## diane0905

Coastal Pup said:


> Aww love the comparison pics! Logan is such a cutie!


thank you! I love fluffy puppies and I really love a well trained adult dog. Getting there!


----------



## diane0905

Logan and I had our second obedience class tonight in Fountain Inn. We were thrown right into the fire with everyone else and I was glad. We warmed up heeling and one of the instructors said she could tell he was paying me attention much better already. After that we were split into two groups -- one started with heeling and the other with retrieving. Our instructor for the heeling part has shown her two Goldens and she was so good with Logan. We heeled for short stints and Logan did well. She took him and heeled with him and he animated and looked like a natural. (_sigh 🤪 )_ She told me we were there to learn and that's what we will do.

Next we worked on holding the dumbbell. She said he is a fast learner. We're supposed to do 30 reps of it each day until we go back next week. She said if I miss a day or two, it will be okay. lol

After that, she wanted me to put him in a sit stay, walk to the other side, and have him practice a bar jump and a high jump. I was surprised because Logan went around them the first two times instead of jumping. I'm so used to him running jumping in agility, but I'm off to the side and running also for those. After the two go arounds, he went over each of the jumps twice and came to front really pretty all but one time.

And then class was over -- it goes by quickly.


----------



## diane0905

We did rally practice this morning with Laura and her Portuguese Water Dog, Wrigley. She once again said to go ahead and turn videos in because we would "Q" and I said I didn't want to turn one in where we are obviously messing up, but I do think I'll go ahead and get recordings done to turn in. If I wait for something acceptable to me, it could be when Logan is eight years old. 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## diane0905

My obedience club decided to start more classes. I was surprised because they had said not until fall. In those, they included novice/intermediate rally. I just happened to be surfing around on my phone around 10:00 last night and they had listed the classes. I signed up. When I checked this morning, all the slots were taken. 

I figure it will be good practice as we keep training along.

Logan from today. We had muggy and then rain. Logan doesn’t realize mommy is going out of town this weekend.


----------



## OscarsDad

diane0905 said:


> We swam today. It is so hot/muggy here. We worked on heeling this morning. Later, we worked on our advanced tricks. I can't seem to get him to flip a treat from his nose and catch it, so we may have to change that trick. He's doing eight great. He needs to do six weave poles, no lure. I really haven't tried them straight yet because we haven't moved that far along in agility with weaves, but maybe it's time to start working him in that direction. He learned to go under handler and drag a bag in one day. I'm sure it's because he already understands "get it" and "through" (which is what I say when he goes under.
> 
> We didn't have agility this week because our trainer is out of town. I'll work on weaves with Logan tomorrow morning and we'll do some heeling work again. We'll do more heeling and tricks training tomorrow night.
> 
> Next time we go to agility, if it isn't too hot, I'll try to remember to take my tripod so I can record us.
> 
> View attachment 883274


What a lovely photo and such a cute mug!


----------



## diane0905

OscarsDad said:


> What a lovely photo and such a cute mug!


Thank you! It gets so hot here and the pool is so refreshing.


----------



## cwag

diane0905 said:


> Here’s Logan running at the park today. His sister, Abby, tried to keep up.
> 
> Logan and Abby


That video of Abby and Logan was fun to watch. It reminded me of how my little Bichon and my last Golden Tawny would play. When they were running, Tawny could nose bump her lightly like Logan did and send her rolling across the yard. She learned to declare the shed ramp as a safe home base to stop that. It looks like Abby also knows how to deal with it.


----------



## diane0905

cwag said:


> That video of Abby and Logan was fun to watch. It reminded me of how my little Bichon and my last Golden Tawny would play. When they were running, Tawny could nose bump her lightly like Logan did and send her rolling across the yard. She learned to declare the shed ramp as a safe home base to stop that. It looks like Abby also knows how to deal with it.


Awww, yours sound like they enjoyed each other's company. Abby has learned how to manage his exuberance. 😃


----------



## diane0905

Logan was so sweet greeting me when I got home after a weekend away. He kept making these deep rumbling purring like sounds as he leaned in wiggling around my legs. It was such a nice welcome home. 

He swam and went on walks while I was gone, so I don't think he was suffering. lol I don't worry when my husband is babysitting because he knows the standard of care I expect. 

Logan putting his face in the water


----------



## cwag

Ha, ha sounds like your husband's training has gone as well as Logan's. Are there any classes for that?😆


----------



## FurdogDad

My wife says I'm a work in progress.....


----------



## diane0905

cwag said:


> Ha, ha sounds like your husband's training has gone as well as Logan's. Are there any classes for that?😆


I also noticed he had pillows all around our bed in case Logan rolls off while sleeping. 😃


----------



## diane0905

FurdogDad said:


> My wife says I'm a work in progress.....


We all are.


----------



## diane0905

I made Logan's initial eye consultation/screening appointment today for June 23rd. He will be seeing Dr. Gerding from this North Carolina practice. Apparently, he comes to Columbia twice a week to offer ophthalmology services here. I'm getting old. What a young looking group of doctors. 

Logan's eye doctor

We've had rain, rain, rain and Logan's agility was canceled today. Boo. Hiss. It's getting so hot, we may end up having to practice weaves and jumps on our own and wait until fall. We will see.

We have obedience tonight and have been working on dumbbell holds and heeling at home. Oh, and laying down from a paw's up position on a platform with his paws still on the platform, but his elbows on the floor. I have no idea if that has a name or what's it is for. I need to read an intro to competition obedience book.


----------



## diane0905

So, last night's obedience class was very good. We are learning -- to be honest, with the other dogs having been in there for a bit longer -- Logan is doing great and I'm trying to learn quickly as it is akin of throwing myself into deep water when I'm not the best swimmer. lol

Last night:

*Good:* Logan's heeling. He is being so attentive and when I clip along he is right there with me being attentive despite other dogs heeling all around us. He's figuring out what is expected quickly in this class and I'd better do the same. lol

He also did well when we lined up in lanes and walked by each other with our dogs.

*Not so good:* We did get scolded because, apparently, even though everyone tells me I'm such a fast walker when I'm out and about, I'm slowing my pace for Logan when we are learning. I was told to pick up my pace in rally practice also. She said I'm focusing on what he's doing too much and he's wondering why I'm not moving more quickly. Luckily, we group heel each class so then I have to keep a good pace and will get into the habit and focus on it more.

*Good:* Dumbbell take/hold/give. Logan is learning this well. We've been practicing. We aren't fetching it yet and I'm not sure how one teaches a dog to not pick it up by its end, but we will figure it out.

*Not so good:* Logan jumping over the bar jump, which he does like a pro in agility. I don't know if it is throwing him off that I'm not running along beside him or what. He can easily jump it. She set it at 24" (he went under it! 🙃)and then 22" and then 18" when the class started cheering for him and telling her to lower it. 😅 He finally did that jump. I have no idea what was going on in Logan's head there, but we will definitely work on that before we go back.

I was scolded for pointing with my hand (agility training) and for my come signal (which the lady in Brevard insisted upon.) I will adjust. It's not my first time being scolded in life. lol Logan broke once and started sniffing because he doesn't like it when he knows he's done something incorrectly. Hopefully, I can inspire him to do it correctly before we go back.

*Great:* Logan's sit and down stay -- even with manufactured distractions. He's been good at this since a young pup. I also credit the woman in Brevard who was a no nonsense type trainer (just like these people are) who repeatedly popped bubble wrap, dropped pans, and so on for distractions as we sit/stayed.

I can't think of anything else other than we'd better get focused. One of the instructors also (just like the woman in Brevard) told me not to do agility because I'll blow out Logan's knees. He loves agility, so we shall see as we go along. Right now it's too darn hot, although we have it scheduled in the morning. Hopefully, it won't be muggy/too warm.


----------



## Prism Goldens

I am so proud of you both!


----------



## diane0905

Prism Goldens said:


> I am so proud of you both!


Thank you! He's so smart and fun to be around.


----------



## diane0905

Morning walk. We headed out early (7:00 hour) because it is heating up in South Carolina and very bright. Logan is a good boy. He had a bath yesterday and I haven’t brushed him out yet, but look how fluffy and pretty even without being brushed or trimmed yet.
































Our morning excitement -- there's a Doodle in the neighborhood who is Logan's exact age. Lily came bounding out of her yard -- she's obviously a Standard Poodle mix (height) -- and I think he said Sheepdog (go figure!) -- and she came out into the road right up on us. It's a situation that is hard to handle obedience wise on the leashed dog end, but I put Logan in a sit and he stayed put until I freed him and then he just stood and traded sniffs. I was giggling on the inside because Lily is on an e-collar and usually on the best behavior. He had it in his hand and Lily was like "I'm free! I'm free!" When he got her back in the yard she started juking back and forth to get back to us and so did the man, which for some reason tickled me. I didn't laugh, but he said very seriously "She knows better than this." I said, "So does he." 🤪 

I also saw two little poodles walking off leash this morning. Early morning must be off leash time in the neighborhood. Luckily, I was right in front of my daughter's house and the kids were peering out the window, so I went over with Logan to visit my grands while the free roaming poodles walked by. Jeez. It's a good thing I was in good spirits and barely awake. lol


----------



## diane0905

Swim day. It's too hot for anything else. 




























He loves the step at the base of the hot tub -- the waterfall water is actually cooler and feels so good.


----------



## OscarsDad

What a cool and happy guy!


----------



## diane0905

Logan did so well in agility today! I was mad because I took my tripod and left it in the car because it's warming up here. Well, it was less muggy and the field was shaded at 9:00 a.m. Logan went fast. By the time I thought to record, he was slowing down. Of course. 🤪

I will take the tripod on Thursday and actually set it up. 

We have obedience tonight. I don't usually have both on the same day. I will let him chill until we leave at 4:00 to head to Fountain Inn.


----------



## diane0905

Here's a couple of photos from out and about this week.

Also -- we had a great time at obedience class last night in Fountain Inn. We did heeling and they talked about how pretty he looks beside me. I can't look because I'll run into the wall or something. lol We did dumbbell holds, more heeling with about turns (he's dropping his head on the turn, so we'll work on that -- maybe on a pivot bowl?) and halts, figure eights, sitting with front feet on a box, standing, recall, and more sit/stay/jumping over the high jump & bar bump with a front finish. 

I'm so proud of Logan. All this time I've been whining because of the unavailability of classes during COVID, but this is working out because I kept training Logan -- even though I wasn't sure of what I was doing. We've already been working on heeling, turning, halts, figure eights, paws up on a box, standing, recall & we've been jumping away in agility class and at home. It's all coming together for novice level. Logan has his over-friendly tendencies still going on, but being in a class and having to behave are helping already. All the other dogs are more mature and used to being in class, so Logan is following their lead. 

OH -- a lady from last night has a Pekingese from the same breeder as Wasabi. She's bringing a small dog who looks like a small Portuguese Water Spaniel (not sure what it is.) She was outside as I was leaving and she told me Logan is beautiful and it's wonderful to see a Golden who looks like a Golden should look. 

We have a free day today! Yay!


----------



## rosegold

That's great! I'm glad to hear that Logan's obedience class is going well and I'm glad you found it. It will be fun to see him progress.


----------



## diane0905

rosegold said:


> That's great! I'm glad to hear that Logan's obedience class is going well and I'm glad you found it. It will be fun to see him progress.


Thank you! It ends up being a five hour adventure, but Logan is great in the car and I get him there about 20 minutes early so he can walk around and sniff before we have to settle down to work. It's an hour and 40 there, 20 sniffing, an hour of class, I let him eat after class, and them home takes about 20 extra minutes because they are doing construction on the interstate and it's one lane (ugh!) for a spell. I love driving in the evening, so if it weren't for the construction, it would be all good.


----------



## diane0905

Logan’s walk today. We went into the watershed area because it’s all shaded. Logan passed three dog tests today in the neighborhood (flat collar.) He even called away from one (I had my 10 ft. line and was letting him sniff) and came straight to my side and sat. Glory be.


----------



## diane0905

In agility this morning we did jump, jump, jump, tunnel (and front cross me), A-frame (target/pause), jump, jump, jump, hoop, tunnel, jump, jump, and jump. I think. I could be missing or adding items. lol We also did jump, dog walk/target pause, jump, jump, jump, tunnel, (front cross), A-frame (target/pause), jump, jump, jump, hoop, tunnel, jump, jump, and jump. We also worked on teeter and wrap a cone, teeter. 

Logan also swiped Alison (instructor's) toys from a bucket and chose to pretend I was not speaking a couple of times. 😅🤪

It was a good agility day. He's getting faster as he gains confidence.


----------



## diane0905

We are in Cashiers and today Logan rode in a golf cart and loved it and then he was able to play with two Boykin Spaniels, who were very sweet. We've also trained some heeling, straighter sits, and fronts.

On our way back from lunch, right before we got to our street we saw this beautiful bear.

Bear!


----------



## diane0905

A blast from the past. 

Happy Father's Day to all of you dads out there -- to human children and/or canine children.

It is also my sister, Carla's, birthday. I have seven sisters -- love them all -- but Carla and I have been a pairing who have participated in many hijinks together. We have an annual photo we take with our dogs for Thanksgiving. We missed it in 2019 because Luke passed away and I didn't hold my annual get together, and then the pandemic canceled it for us in 2020. Here's to hoping Logan and me & Carla and Beans can take one this year.

Diane/Luke/Carla/Beans -- 2018










Also, my sister gave me a box of memorabilia last week and in it I found this photo of my father and me. I was nine and look like a shrimp. My father was 100% loving and 100% loved.

Diane and Yates Sterling Blevins:


----------



## diane0905

Logan and I are in Cashiers, NC and going to an agility workshop tomorrow in Landrum, SC. 

We go to Fountain Inn, SC for obedience on Tuesday.

Wednesday, Logan has an eye doctor appointment in Columbia.

He has agility on Thurdsay morning and then we head back to Cashiers, NC.

A busy week for Logan. 🙃


----------



## FurdogDad

Sounds like a busy week for Diane as well....


----------



## diane0905

FurdogDad said:


> Sounds like a busy week for Diane as well....


Indeed. We will take it one day at a time and, hopefully, be wiser by Friday. 😅


----------



## OscarsDad

Does he intend to fish or is he enforcing the law?


----------



## diane0905

OscarsDad said:


> Does he intend to fish or is he enforcing the law?




Explanation needed. lol


----------



## diane0905

Logan had a Cavapoo to play with yesterday. He was named Augie after Augusta National and was six months old. I was proud of Logan because even though he runs in strong off leash, he self-controls and reels it in so he doesn't trample or roll another dog. Augie seemed to find Logan entertaining. I think his owner said he weighs 13lbs. Augie was pretty fast! He was completely black and very cute.

We headed out and about today. I took these when Logan was resting after some hard running.



















Abby. She drank out of a large bowl and wet her ears.


----------



## diane0905

Logan enjoyed his agility workshop last night. It was the first time he’s been in a smallish room with me and crated side by side with another dog and with seven other dogs in the room. He did great with that. The dog next to him was a pretty seven month old Border Collie named Taco. Taco was pretty taken with Logan. He approved.


----------



## diane0905

Obedience went well tonight. I bought a smaller lightweight leash for Logan. It isn't as nice of leather and soft as I want, but it works for now. We'll move on up as our skills do. 😅 Logan did jumps well, heeled, we practiced about turns and apparently I need some work on my footwork which is no surprise because I have zero rhythm, and we practiced dumbbell holds. 

I took Logan by the vet for a weigh-in and he's 66lbs at 18 months. His most has been 67.5 and that was when I was still feeding him a cup and a half of food twice a day. I have backed that up to 1.25 cups and we've been holding steady there for a bit. Sometimes I bump it around based on activity because Logan really goes some days. Anyway, Logan looks great. After they weighed him, they sent an email telling me they just love Logan. Awwww!

Eye doctor is next and them a swim and a bath/trim. A lady at obedience class said she would hook me up with a handler who can give me an in person grooming class, which I would love.

Funny story: I asked about signing up for the next class. An instructor there thought I was smoking the good stuff and said we can not move on to the next level class until we are ready. I told her I was very aware we were not ready for advancement 😅 and I just meant re-signing up to re-take our current class. She laughed. A lady I talked to today about signing up said her dog had to take the class I'm in four times before he could move up. I'm sure we will be in there at least that many times given our belated start. We shall see.


----------



## Coastal Pup

Way to go Logan and Diane! Sounds like you both are doing fantastic. I am also hoping to find an in person grooming class or mentor because I can’t stand looking at the hack job on Beckett’s feet every time I do them myself 😂


----------



## diane0905

Coastal Pup said:


> Way to go Logan and Diane! Sounds like you both are doing fantastic. I am also hoping to find an in person grooming class or mentor because I can’t stand looking at the hack job on Beckett’s feet every time I do them myself 😂


I feel the same way.


----------



## diane0905

Logan eyeballing a bee (I intervened), swimming, and waiting as his coat gets a good conditioning treatment. For the head cocks, I was doing my best wolf impersonation.  

Oh, and his eyes are great. I liked the ophthalmologist. He said to bring him back yearly. They were debating in the vet’s who got to walk the beautiful Golden Retriever back. The assistant came outside to ask me if she could keep Logan (nope) and asked for his breeder’s name. She said she has owned two and said hers were giants and Logan is perfect.


----------



## Coastal Pup

Omg the head cocks!!! I love his expression!


----------



## diane0905

Whiteside Brewery in Cashiers, NC for lunch. Logan had about 10 adults and five children pet him, watched several dogs walk by, along with a whole lot of people. One lady came up to tell me he was beautiful and said her Golden is in the Morris Animal Foundation lifetime study.


----------



## Tagrenine

He is beautiful!!! He deserves all of the attention 🥰


----------



## diane0905

Tagrenine said:


> He is beautiful!!! He deserves all of the attention 🥰


Thank you! I think he enjoys children the most. He's good about letting them pet him now without attempting kisses. lol


----------



## diane0905

I took Logan to the neighborhood dog park at Mountaintop today. I had to give Logan a 10 minute time out because there was a 10 month old Golden Retriever who seemed very shy/submissive (a male) and Logan was getting overly rambunctious wanting to play. Usually, the other dog will play back, but this one was not and I did not want Logan manhandling him. His owners said other dogs get after him a lot and I felt badly because he was so sweet. After the time out, Logan seemed to get my drift.

A little later, an eight year old Golden Doodle who was very tall and weighed 80lbs came in. I let Logan play with him and they did fine because the Golden Doodle seemed much more mature and had a bit more of a commanding presence. He wasn't insanely hyper like a lot of doodles.

Logan has had an eventful day.


----------



## diane0905

Visit to Village Green Park in Cashiers, NC


----------



## diane0905

Also, my online status @ OFA for Logan's eyes is processed. I assume they mail me something? Not sure.


----------



## Prism Goldens

diane0905 said:


> Also, my online status @ OFA for Logan's eyes is processed. I assume they mail me something? Not sure.


Not anymore- you should have gotten a certificate via email, to print out yourself. It may be in your junk mail!


----------



## diane0905

Prism Goldens said:


> Not anymore- you should have gotten a certificate via email, to print out yourself. It may be in your junk mail!


I did have a message in my junk mail, so thank you for telling me.

I have talked to the doctor's office and he said he submitted the form online. I registered and have a case number on OFA. When I called OFA a woman told me it was not possible to submit the forms online and my doctor is incorrect. So, I called my doctor back and his assistant said to call OFA again because that lady was wrong. So, I called again and talked to a different woman named Erika /CAER Program Manager and she also said the woman who told me it couldn't be submitted online was wrong. She said since they were messing up on their end, she would waive the fee -- but I had already submitted the form yesterday once the doctor said he had done his part online and paid the $12 as requested when I was submitting the form. I told her that and gave her the case #, which she was able to find.

Next, I received an email from Erika once again telling me to sign in and click on the "Submit Completed Applications to OFA" tile -- which I already told her I did. Now that I have already submitted it, if I click on that tile it says "No Applications Ready to Submit" (I suppose because I've already submitted it.) Good Lord. 🤪 Her email even said "Joseph GerdingDVM DACVO has completed a CAER Eye Exam for Prism's Lately I've Been Thinking."

So, I don't have a clue what is going on. I sent Erika another email responding to her last...

Edit: It says processed and the doctor had checked normal on the form he submitted, so perhaps it takes them a while to email the certificate.


----------



## diane0905

Logan is such a good boy. 

He was just scratching by his food mat, so I told him "Unh unh" and walked over. There was a moth on the baseboard right by his food mat. I told him leave it and he just sat there and stared. I walked over to the sink (praying for the moth as Logan watched it 😅 ) and then came back and tried to gently gather the moth up. I figured it would crumble, but it started crawling and Logan just cocked his head and stayed put. I let it crawl onto the paper towel and put it outside so it could crawl or fly away. 

My life is exciting. 

We go to obedience class tonight.


----------



## diane0905

Prism Goldens said:


> Not anymore- you should have gotten a certificate via email, to print out yourself. It may be in your junk mail!


I received it today.


----------



## diane0905

Rain walk in Cashiers. I figure he has to exercise before we go to obedience, rain or not.


----------



## Coastal Pup

diane0905 said:


> Rain walk in Cashiers. I figure he has to exercise before we go to obedience, rain or not.
> View attachment 883910


he doesn’t seem to mind the rain!


----------



## diane0905

Coastal Pup said:


> he doesn’t seem to mind the rain!


Not at all!


----------



## diane0905

We had our final obedience class this afternoon for this session. Logan was a little antsy because we drive two hours to get there from Cashiers. I think they are having issues with burrs in their agility field, so I didn't want to turn him loose to run in there, so I just walked him a bit but I'm sure it wasn't enough after the car ride. He did pretty well with his directed jumps, but did follow Janet once when she walked by. We did pivots for the first time tonight just for practice keeping rear end in and Logan loves pivoting, so that went well. He was introduced to a long jump for the first time (beginner version) and did great at that.

He loves a Lab in class who is two and a half. I commented on how calm the Lab was being and his owner said he threw a tennis ball with him for an hour before class. lol We need in on that action.

We have two weeks off and start up again. I was given homework for dumbbell holds and my about turn footwork/shoulder turn (need to practice -- I'm a terrible dancer and this apparently requires some rhythm.) I was told to go to AKC tv and watch people who do well at it. I'm sure that will depress me as to my inadequacies. lol Logan did great for heeling when I was doing what I should. He goes at a faster pace great and does slow pace well also. 

I'm really enjoying the class and the trainers. 

A lady who tells me Logan is lovely was talking to me again about her showing her Pekingese. She said she's doing some show in Greenville coming up at the end of July and will go to Atlanta's upcoming show. She's very nice.


----------



## diane0905

I took Logan to Mountaintop Golf Club & the surrounding neighborhood today. He was excited to be somewhere new. We walked through the neighborhood for a while and then I asked the valet guys to keep an eye on him while I copied something. It's a very service oriented club. lol He had the best time getting petted by them. Another Golden Retriever who is 13.5 years old hangs out up there a lot when her mom & dad are having dinner. She wasn't there, but they are used to visiting Golden Retrievers. I also ordered lunch and went around the back to the outside/shaded tables. Logan sat with me while I ate and the waitress brought him a bowl of water and a small piece of beef jerky. 

A group sat beside me and the grandmother told me she was on her 5th Golden and gave Logan compliments. She said one of hers lived to be 15 years old. Right before I left I asked the ladies to keep an eye on Logan while I went to the restroom. I hooked his leash to the heavy table where I was eating. I came back in about five minutes and asked how he did. He did great and the lady said I had really trained him well. I asked her if he seemed anxious or anything and she said he only stood up once and that was when a bird landed nearby. He loves birds. lol 

Here's a photo of Logan posing in front of the 18th green.










And here he is while I was eating:










I took him for another walk after down at the dog park area and we watched a huge crew setting up Fourth of July carnival tents. Zero dogs were at the dog park (good!), so I let him run free for about 20 minutes also. He is zonked.


----------



## Coastal Pup

diane0905 said:


> I took Logan to Mountaintop Golf Club & the surrounding neighborhood today. He was excited to be somewhere new. We walked through the neighborhood for a while and then I asked the valet guys to keep an eye on him while I copied something. It's a very service oriented club. lol He had the best time getting petted by them. Another Golden Retriever who is 13.5 years old hangs out up there a lot when her mom & dad are having dinner. She wasn't there, but they are used to visiting Golden Retrievers. I also ordered lunch and went around the back to the outside/shaded tables. Logan sat with me while I ate and the waitress brought him a bowl of water and a small piece of beef jerky.
> 
> A group sat beside me and the grandmother told me she was on her 5th Golden and gave Logan compliments. She said one of hers lived to be 15 years old. Right before I left I asked the ladies to keep an eye on Logan while I went to the restroom. I hooked his leash to the heavy table where I was eating. I came back in about five minutes and asked how he did. He did great and the lady said I had really trained him well. I asked her if he seemed anxious or anything and she said he only stood up once and that was when a bird landed nearby. He loves birds. lol
> 
> Here's a photo of Logan posing in front of the 18th green.
> 
> View attachment 883928
> 
> 
> And here he is while I was eating:
> 
> View attachment 883929
> 
> 
> I took him for another walk after down at the dog park area and we watched a huge crew setting up Fourth of July carnival tents. Zero dogs were at the dog park (good!), so I let him run free for about 20 minutes also. He is zonked.


Logan is such a good boy! It’s always heartening when people comment on their good behavior. Lucky Logan is getting lots of compliments, you must be so proud of him! 

(meanwhile Beckett is just 50/50 - when he’s bad we say it’s his alter ego, Bucket)


----------



## diane0905

Coastal Pup said:


> Logan is such a good boy! It’s always heartening when people comment on their good behavior. Lucky Logan is getting lots of compliments, you must be so proud of him!
> 
> (meanwhile Beckett is just 50/50 - when he’s bad we say it’s his alter ego, Bucket)


Haha about Bucket. 

Believe me, Logan still has his moments. Lol


----------



## diane0905

I'm watching AKC TV -- the 2019 AKC National Obedience championship in Tulsa, OK. We have some work to do.  It's fun to watch. 

One thing I wondered after the directed jumps when the dog comes into a front is why it was harder than I thought it would be. I've been standing facing straight forward and these ladies have their bodies angled towards whichever jump the dog is going over. Also, to prove my limited knowledge regarding the subject at hand, I did not know he will eventually be learning to be sent out to sit and wait until I give him the jump command. So far, I've been walking him over and putting him in a sit. 

On a happy note (for me), the dogs were in the five and six year old range I just watched.


----------



## OscarsDad

diane0905 said:


> I took Logan to Mountaintop Golf Club & the surrounding neighborhood today. He was excited to be somewhere new. We walked through the neighborhood for a while and then I asked the valet guys to keep an eye on him while I copied something. It's a very service oriented club. lol He had the best time getting petted by them. Another Golden Retriever who is 13.5 years old hangs out up there a lot when her mom & dad are having dinner. She wasn't there, but they are used to visiting Golden Retrievers. I also ordered lunch and went around the back to the outside/shaded tables. Logan sat with me while I ate and the waitress brought him a bowl of water and a small piece of beef jerky.
> 
> A group sat beside me and the grandmother told me she was on her 5th Golden and gave Logan compliments. She said one of hers lived to be 15 years old. Right before I left I asked the ladies to keep an eye on Logan while I went to the restroom. I hooked his leash to the heavy table where I was eating. I came back in about five minutes and asked how he did. He did great and the lady said I had really trained him well. I asked her if he seemed anxious or anything and she said he only stood up once and that was when a bird landed nearby. He loves birds. lol
> 
> Here's a photo of Logan posing in front of the 18th green.
> 
> View attachment 883928
> 
> 
> And here he is while I was eating:
> 
> View attachment 883929
> 
> 
> I took him for another walk after down at the dog park area and we watched a huge crew setting up Fourth of July carnival tents. Zero dogs were at the dog park (good!), so I let him run free for about 20 minutes also. He is zonked.


I loe the tongue to the side of the mouth look. He has become such a handsome young man!


----------



## diane0905

OscarsDad said:


> I loe the tongue to the side of the mouth look. He has become such a handsome young man!


Thank you! I love that also.


----------



## diane0905

So, this lady gets to the point at about the 1:40 mark, although the Groucho Marx turn did make me laugh. 😅

I'm going to practice on my own a while before I include Logan. Looks simple, but I know how that goes.

Our street is being paved right where I need to turn to get out of this neighborhood, so I guess I'm homebound for a bit. We were going to go on an adventure. 😩

Footwork for about turns


----------



## diane0905

I love when Logan is silly.


----------



## diane0905

A glorious start to our Fourth of July weekend. We walked Logan to the front gate and back (a couple of miles with about 500 ft elevation gain) and then took him to The Ugly Dog Cafe. He prettied that place up and was a huge hit with the staff. He had several visits of people wanting to pet him. They said Logan was the talk of the staff.



























He decided to get up on the picnic bench and sit beside me. 😅


----------



## diane0905

Logan saw his first bear today. We were walking along -- my husband, Brian, Logan, and myself. We rounded a corner stop sign and there the bear was in the next driveway on our left. Logan caught sight of it right as it caught sight of us. He perked up like "What in the heck is THAT?!!!" I immediately said, "Unh unh, Logan. This way!" Logan went with me as I backed up, but I'm pretty sure if he wasn't on a leash he would have gone right on up to check out the bear. 

We waited a few minutes and turned on my music loud and decided to try to make our way on down the road, but it was a no go. As we got up that way, the bear was in the same area, but across the street. He looked startled this time and probably ran, but we decided no way at that point and headed back towards our house and got in the car to head to where we were going. 🤪


----------



## FurdogDad

You really stuck to the "bear facts" on that post....I would've been tempted to embellish. We have black bears in our area as well but so far have stayed further west than where we live


----------



## diane0905

FurdogDad said:


> You really stuck to the "bear facts" on that post....I would've been tempted to embellish. We have black bears in our area as well but so far have stayed further west than where we live


haha. I need to start wearing a raccoon-skin hat and keep a rifle strapped to my back.  I enjoyed the beach. This is my husband’s fault. Lol

This was a male bear. There’s a mom and two cubs also. A neighbor said their den is right across from her house. We have a lot of woods and meadows. By the end of last summer, I had experienced six bear sightings. I’m up to two so far this summer.


----------



## FurdogDad

I'm sure y'all know this already, but be careful around Mumma and the cubs...the male is probably just big, dumb and hungry like most guys...try not to look like food.


----------



## diane0905

FurdogDad said:


> I'm sure y'all know this already, but be careful around Mumma and the cubs...the male is probably just big, dumb and hungry like most guys...try not to look like food.


Yes, I know. I came up on a mom last summer and with two cubs. One of them saw me and started bouncing around playfully. I was backing up with bear spray out hoping that cub didn't come in my direction.

I try not to look like a berry.


----------



## diane0905

We are back in famously hot (city slogan) Columbia, SC and back to swimming. We had a swim and bath day today. Logan, I mean. lol. I swam some and generally take a shower. 

Logan loves the baby stacking toy. No more babies, so I let him play with it.










Here he is on the move to get the toy I just tossed into the pool:










His sister (my daughter, Brittany) and two of her children came by to print something and Logan wanted in the house to greet them. Nope. lol










When Britt and the kids left:










And after a shampoo and condition, drying time. Why did I give him a bath when we have a hurricane coming this way? lol Doy. :


----------



## Coastal Pup

Love me a soggy doggy!


----------



## diane0905

We took training off today. We walked three miles in the drizzle (after a bath 🤪 yesterday) and played fetch for 30 minutes. Logan gets bored if we fetch too much without making it exciting, so I run from him and then turn around and say "through" and then "squish!" once he's through and he comes back poking his head between my legs from behind. He finds that quite entertaining. I also throw the ball at the side of the house and when it bounces back he likes to chase it down and sometimes catches it in the air.

Yesterday Logan worked on his dumbbell holds and the day before heeling. We throw in tricks at times for training sessions. We didn't have agility this week due to the hurricane. We're two weeks off from regular obedience because they take a break between their eight week class sessions. Oh, and I ordered a book covering weave games from Clean Run.

I did sign up for a one on one lesson next week with a lady at Dog trainer's workshop. Also, in July we are going to take twice a week agility, so we will be working on the course one day and focus on weaves the other day.

For the life of me, I don't know why I haven't turned in advanced tricks yet. Logan can do all but one -- and that's just because I haven't taught him a tenth. My husband says it's because I've been running around on the road with Logan non-stop and staying busy with the grands when they visit us in the mountains. Even they like to give him commands and ask me to show them tricks, so I can't use them as an excuse.


----------



## diane0905

We worked on directed jumps, heeling, and dumbbell holds yesterday. Logan has today off and we are swimming shortly. 

I signed up for Connie Cleveland's Obedience Road online because it's the same methods we use at in person class, but there are videos. I am very much a visual learner. In class it's SO MUCH new information all at once, I figure it will help to have videos where I can see the actual body mechanics of doing each thing. I've been having trouble with crooked sits for halt and they told me in words how to correct it using the leash, but it is so much more helpful to watch the video of it being done, which Connie Cleveland does in one of her earlier videos. 😊


----------



## rosegold

Sounds like Logan is doing great! Totally understand about the information overload. We also recently signed up for Obedience road and I am looking forward to the sports psychology lecture.


----------



## diane0905

rosegold said:


> Sounds like Logan is doing great! Totally understand about the information overload. We also recently signed up for Obedience road and I am looking forward to the sports psychology lecture.


Should be good. I really relate to how she teaches.

Hopefully, the webinars show up on the site if you can't join live. I searched webinar and found quite a few. I don't know that I will be able to join in at 8:00 on Tuesday. I'm sure I will have ring nerves. lol


----------



## diane0905

We swam again yesterday and probably will this evening. Earlier today we worked on heeling/straight sits and recall. Logan caught sight of two of Luke's big tuffy toys again today, so I relinquished them to him. He's been tossing them all over the place. Oh -- and my husband took Logan out early this morning out by the pond, so he was able to get some outdoor time before it heated up today.


----------



## diane0905

I took Logan to Fountain Inn yesterday to work on dumbbell holds. We walked into the room before the instructor arrived and I had him in there heeling and practicing straight sits on halts. Logan has gotten pretty good at maintaining attention for heeling, but he glanced sideways once and my eyes followed his. There were three chocolate Labs in the corner, each on a bed, just laying there. I don't know how I didn't notice them. Logan didn't really react to them -- it was more like "Mom. Do better at surveying your surroundings. We are not alone."  Our trainer told us they were their therapy dogs. So well behaved.

I'm sipping coffee this morning because, like a dummy, I signed up for 8:15 agility across town. It's for the best because it's the only possible time it won't be too warm to do agility, but I'm sleepy.


----------



## diane0905

We went to agility this morning for an 8:15 lesson and had lots of fun. Other than taking a few laps because Logan had zero exercise yesterday, he was pretty focused.

We did jump, jump, tunnel, me front cross and back over the last jump as he came out of the tunnel, then jump, jump, turn left, A-frame (target), jump, jump. We worked on some A-frame by itself, teeter, and dog walk. We removed the target plate for the dog walk and he did two on/two off without it.

Oh -- and weaves.

I didn't really mess up either other than one time my brain was telling my body to veer and my body wasn't listening quite right. I almost ran into the A-frame for that one. 😅


----------



## diane0905

Watching Harry Potter and the Sorcerer’s Stone. The girls’ and Logan’s first time seeing it.


----------



## Coastal Pup

Let us know what he thinks of Fluffy!


----------



## diane0905

Coastal Pup said:


> Let us know what he thinks of Fluffy!


Ha -- the girls were more concerned about Fluffy.


----------



## rosegold

diane0905 said:


> Should be good. I really relate to how she teaches.
> 
> Hopefully, the webinars show up on the site if you can't join live. I searched webinar and found quite a few. I don't know that I will be able to join in at 8:00 on Tuesday. I'm sure I will have ring nerves. lol


We caught the middle to end of it driving back from class. There were some helpful ideas in there that I wouldn’t have thought to do, eg visualization. I believe the recording should be up in a couple days plus some bonus audio of her answering additional questions.


----------



## diane0905

rosegold said:


> We caught the middle to end of it driving back from class. There were some helpful ideas in there that I wouldn’t have thought to do, eg visualization. I believe the recording should be up in a couple days plus some bonus audio of her answering additional questions.


Thank you! I will listen to it.

Long ago (15 years) I did a fitness contest where I was on stage in a bikini and what I call stripper heels (clear and five inches high.) I'm sharing this (lol) because I have terrible stage fright. Somewhere along the way I read about how visualization helps, so every time I got on the elliptical train I would visualize myself walking out on stage confident and doing all my turns correctly. It really helped!! I thought I would be shaking in my boots/crazy high heels, but it was sink or swim time and I swam -- thank God.  When I was on stage I wasn't thinking about the judges. In that case, I was thinking about the Mexican food and margaritas I'd be having soon and also I heard my son (who was15 at the time) yell, "Go Momma!" and it made me smile.

For me, all of it ended up feeling like a victory not because of winning, but for obtaining the goal I had set for myself which was to do my best with exercise and nutrition to get on stage and also, not to pass out from fear. lol (FWIW, I placed 1st in one and third in the other -- everyone worked so hard and looked great.)

Back to dogs -- I suppose when I get nervous training Logan it's because of my own ineptness at times due to lack of experience and also because I'm worried about Logan might do. My agility instructor says to remember I'm having fun with my dog and he WILL do the unexpected at times. So, I guess you have to learn to laugh. lol

Back to fitness -- I was most impressed with a girl who literally fell on stage because of the ridiculous amount of pro-tan and oil -- eight coats for my white body (makes me laugh now) -- anyway -- she got right back up and kept on going and did great. I'm sure if she had Mexican after, she enjoyed her margarita also.


----------



## diane0905

I discovered today Logan really likes playing with the hose. So much fun! 

Logan loves the hose


----------



## rosegold

diane0905 said:


> Thank you! I will listen to it.
> 
> Long ago (15 years) I did a fitness contest where I was on stage in a bikini and what I call stripper heels (clear and five inches high.) I'm sharing this (lol) because I have terrible stage fright. Somewhere along the way I read about how visualization helps, so every time I got on the elliptical train I would visualize myself walking out on stage confident and doing all my turns correctly. It really helped!! I thought I would be shaking in my boots/crazy high heels, but it was sink or swim time and I swam -- thank God.  When I was on stage I wasn't thinking about the judges. In that case, I was thinking about the Mexican food and margaritas I'd be having soon and also I heard my son (who was15 at the time) yell, "Go Momma!" and it made me smile.
> 
> For me, all of it ended up feeling like a victory not because of winning, but for obtaining the goal I had set for myself which was to do my best with exercise and nutrition to get on stage and also, not to pass out from fear. lol (FWIW, I placed 1st in one and third in the other -- everyone worked so hard and looked great.)
> 
> Back to dogs -- I suppose when I get nervous training Logan it's because of my own ineptness at times due to lack of experience and also because I'm worried about Logan might do. My agility instructor says to remember I'm having fun with my dog and he WILL do the unexpected at times. So, I guess you have to learn to laugh. lol
> 
> Back to fitness -- I was most impressed with a girl who literally fell on stage because of the ridiculous amount of pro-tan and oil -- eight coats for my white body (makes me laugh now) -- anyway -- she got right back up and kept on going and did great. I'm sure if she had Mexican after, she enjoyed her margarita also.


LOL! That is great. Moral of the story - just visualize post trial cocktails and all will be well. I like it. 

Interesting point made in the q&a that agility might make competitors less nervous than obedience since there is no time in the ring to overthink, it’s just go go go. Having never done agility I’m not sure about that, but it makes sense.


----------



## diane0905

rosegold said:


> LOL! That is great. Moral of the story - just visualize post trial cocktails and all will be well. I like it.
> 
> Interesting point made in the q&a that agility might make competitors less nervous than obedience since there is no time in the ring to overthink, it’s just go go go. Having never done agility I’m not sure about that, but it makes sense.


I could see myself running into a tunnel or something, but it has to help to be moving quickly paying attention to a running dog.


----------



## diane0905

More pool photos. We are happy to be heading to the mountains tomorrow.




























From before swimming and he was bored with me.


----------



## JulesAK

Such a great boy!!


----------



## diane0905

JulesAK said:


> Such a great boy!!


Thank you! He's really so sweet. He's coming around the bend from adolescence mostly and that makes me happy.


----------



## OscarsDad

diane0905 said:


> I discovered today Logan really likes playing with the hose. So much fun!
> 
> Logan loves the hose


Well that is adorable and looks like fun!


----------



## OscarsDad

diane0905 said:


> More pool photos. We are happy to be heading to the mountains tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 884254
> 
> 
> View attachment 884255
> 
> 
> View attachment 884256
> 
> 
> From before swimming and he was bored with me.
> 
> View attachment 884257


Not an avid reader, I see...


----------



## diane0905

OscarsDad said:


> Not an avid reader, I see...


----------



## diane0905

Logan is doing so well in agility lately! He's moving faster due to confidence, he's focusing on me, and it's all beginning to come together. Our instructor, Alison, even complimented me today and said I have learned the crosses so quickly. Honestly, I can't think about what I'm doing too much or it messes me up. We've done front crosses, blind crosses, and today we learned rear cross. Logan did great at it, listening to my command and not seeming distracted by me slowing down and crossing behind him. One thing I'm definitely thinking is I'd better start Couch to 5K training because Logan is going to leave me in his dust.

Alison brought up trialing for the first time today. She said there were so many people she gives lessons to who push her about trialing sooner than later and I've not been doing it. I told her I knew we weren't ready yet.  She said there's one in October we could potentially be ready for because she thinks we are covering our bases for novice level. She also said there's one in the spring, which is when I think we will actually be ready. I'm going to take my new weave book with me and we will work on that for August as we will be up in the mountains for the entire month.

Our course today was: Dogwalk (target), hoop, jump, jump, A-frame, jump, jump, Logan going to next jump w/me rear crossing, and tunnel, jump, jump. We also did some variations.

We raised the teeter today and he didn't seem to notice. He barrels on along.

A man walked down the road right beside the fence and Logan noticed him, but did not run over. He also listened when I said not yours when he considered going to visit Alison's dog in her car as we left.

Other Logan news: He's figured out how to roll down my rear car windows. I have him in a harness seat belt. I'm using the child lock to prevent it. My car is supposed to finally be here in November (a year late due to COVID chip issues) and I'm getting a crash tested crate for it.

Brittany (daughter) gave me socks. Hope they are lucky socks. Photo was taken post agility, so it's a good thing y'all can't smell them.


----------



## FurdogDad

I don't know much at all about agility at all, although I hope to learn because I think Murphy might enjoy it, but it sounds like you and Logan are really starting to gel as a team. I enjoy reading your posts here and the everything on the Novice Agility thread....sooner or later I'm probably gonna starting worrying you guys to death with a million questions.


----------



## diane0905

FurdogDad said:


> I don't know much at all about agility at all, although I hope to learn because I think Murphy might enjoy it, but it sounds like you and Logan are really starting to gel as a team. I enjoy reading your posts here and the everything on the Novice Agility thread....sooner or later I'm probably gonna starting worrying you guys to death with a million questions.


Feel free to -- not than I'm an expert. Agility is so much fun! I enjoy reading the novice agility thread also because I love the videos and because of all the experienced people giving tips.

I'm journaling Logan's entire life in this picture thread. 

How old is Murphy? He can start doing pre-agility foundation stuff and I bet y'all would love it. Logan started classes at a year old, but we would have started sooner if it weren't for COVID.


----------



## FurdogDad

Murphy will be 15 wks on Saturday. Our breeder encouraged us to try agility with him and recommended a place in Richmond for training. She is friendly with the people there and has been going there for years. We have been working with him at home on basic obedience up to this point


----------



## diane0905

FurdogDad said:


> Murphy will be 15 wks on Saturday. Our breeder encouraged us to try agility with him and recommended a place in Richmond for training. She is friendly with the people there and has been going there for years. We have been working with him at home on basic obedience up to this point


Ahhhh. A baby. I wish my breeder lived closer to me. She'd probably file for a restraining order. I love a fluffy puppy.

I hope you do give agility a try. I'm so thankful to have found our trainer.


----------



## Jmcarp83

Logan and the pool photos are so sweet! I’m certain if I had a pool it would be a constant state of two wet dogs. They refuse to leave pools. And will stay far enough away at the dog pool that they know I can’t come in and get them!!


----------



## diane0905

Jmcarp83 said:


> Logan and the pool photos are so sweet! I’m certain if I had a pool it would be a constant state of two wet dogs. They refuse to leave pools. And will stay far enough away at the dog pool that they know I can’t come in and get them!!


Ha. They’re conspiring. 😅 My other dog, Abby, prefers to stay dry. I keep an eye out when I let them out to potty, but Logan has snuck in a quick dip a couple of times. He’s usually trying to get my grandson’s pool toys that are cars. Logan covets them badly. 😄


----------



## diane0905

Logan loves the screened porch in the mountains. He saw something out there or was wondering why he isn’t out there running on the meadow. We are going hiking in a bit. I’m considering an e-collar to give him some off leash freedom for hiking up here. I’d get training from the obedience school I’m attending. 



















He sees me in this one.


----------



## FurdogDad

Beautiful views.....


----------



## diane0905

Logan loves the screened porch in the mountains. He saw something out there or was wondering why he isn’t out there running on the meadow. We are going hiking in a bit. I’m considering an e-collar to give him some off leash freedom for hiking up here. I’d get training from the obedience school I’m attending. 

View attachment 884318


View attachment 884319


He sees me in this one.





FurdogDad said:


> Beautiful views.....


Yes. Looks like this from his vantage point. Lots of pleasant sounds also.


----------



## diane0905

Logan had a glorious day hiking Glen Falls Trail in Highlands, NC and then we went to lunch at a BBQ place in Cashiers. While hiking, he was able to walk in the pool at the bottom of the falls.

He also received lots of compliments and requests for petting.

Funny conversations:

Man: Is that a pure bred dog?
Me: Yes.
Man: That looks like a pure bred dog. What kind of pure bred dog is it?
Me: (giggling on the inside) He’s a Golden Retriever.
Man: He’s a very fluffy one. I’ve never seen a tail that fluffy. 🤪😅

Lady at the restaurant: What kind of dog is that? He sure is beautiful.
Me: Thank you. He’s a Golden Retriever.
Lady: His head looks different from ones I’ve seen.
Me: Blockier?
Lady: Yes! He’s so pretty. 💗 I don’t have this problem you do of everyone wanting to pet your dog. My dog hates people. 🤪 (Her dog was a small poodle who was definitely passing out the stink eye.) 😅


----------



## FurdogDad

That lady is right...You DO have a problem with your dog! I've only seen photos but I want to pet him too! It's funny that goldens are the 3rd or 4th most popular breed but most people have to ask what kind of dog they are when they see one.


----------



## diane0905

FurdogDad said:


> That lady is right...You DO have a problem with your dog! I've only seen photos but I want to pet him too! It's funny that goldens are the 3rd or 4th most popular breed but most people have to ask what kind of dog they are when they see one.


Thank you! I once had a lady at Kiawah Island ask me that about my last Golden, Luke. I responded “A Golden Retriever” and she said “Oh! I own a Golden Retriever.” 🤪


----------



## FurdogDad

That's funny.....I've never been to Kiawah but we've been next door on Seabrook.....I love down there.


----------



## diane0905

I’m


FurdogDad said:


> That's funny.....I've never been to Kiawah but we've been next door on Seabrook.....I love down there.


We’ve been there a few times also before we ended up at Kiawah. Both beautiful islands.


----------



## diane0905

I had to take Logan to the vet when we got home from the mountains. We've been letting him play in the neighborhood dog park area because there's hardly ever any dogs and it's a big three acres or so fenced in. Well, for the second time he got a rash and then a skin infection. We decided to just avoid that area from now on. I think something is biting him in there.

I'm not whining though -- this is actually a brag/happy post. For the first time since COVID our vet is allowing owners to bring in their dogs. Now I know why they compliment him all the time. He was like a model citizen. When the vet walked into the room Logan walked over and sat close in front of her looking up like he was doing a "front" command. She smiled so big and told him he was such a good boy.

He went up on the table like a pro. Logan weighs 66lbs, so I'm liking that. He's been right at that weight for three visits now. He looks great. It wasn't his regular vet -- it was the vet who helped put Luke to sleep. She brought up Luke and said I was so brave through all of his sickness. She also said she really wants a Golden and I'm not helping her resist bringing Logan in there because he's perfect.

The tech said she is obsessed with Logan. She asked me if I had just given him a blow out. I had just brushed him because we go places looking properly groomed. 🤪 I felt compelled to tell her my dog grooming blowdryer request for my upcoming 60th birthday.

Logan received treats and tons of attention. I can see why he likes that place. 😅


----------



## diane0905

Oh, and I forgot I took a photo from our rain walk earlier this morning before we left the mountains. It drizzled almost the entire walk, but Logan seems to like it.


----------



## diane0905

Opened my eyes to these sweet faces this morning. “Get up, mommy!” They make me smile.


----------



## diane0905

We head to Fountain Inn tonight for the beginning of our second round of obedience classes. We started late for the last session, so we got either five or six weeks worth -- I can't remember. Each session lasts eight weeks though, so that's what we are beginning tonight. I've been working on Logan picking the dumbbell off of the floor and bringing it to me. He's doing well not kicking it or picking it up by the end -- and so far, he's not chewing on the dumbbell or anything. 

Agility was canceled yesterday due to rain. It looks like it will be good to go for Thursday.


----------



## diane0905

Last night's competition obedience class was happening. It's the beginning of a new eight week session and I didn't think about it being new dogs. There were two Bernese Mountain dogs, a pretty Australian Shepherd, a Standard Poodle, a Portuguese Water Dog, a Lab, and a Brittany Spaniel -- plus Logan. I believe Logan had seen three of them. Anyway, Logan was a little more excited, but did his off leash work without running to the other dogs.

Oh, and on a sad/sweet note -- as I was entering one of the instructors let me know one of the men in there has Alzheimer's. He was with his wife and the two Bernies. She said he doesn't really communicate much, so if he didn't respond if I talked he wasn't being rude. She said he loves being there with the dogs so they are going to let him come as long as he wants to and is able. 💗

On Logan's first dumbbell retrieve, he went around it and bee-lined to the corner of the room. I didn't even see the thing, but it was a metal bowl -- Logan's absolute favorite toy. 🤣 After that, he did fine though and did a nice pick up and front/hold/release (I use "give it) the dumbbell.

We did heeling practice -- around the room and then figure eights. A lady I was doing figure eights with was so nice helping me as to how to best do them.

After that we had one on one heeling practice with the instructor walking behind us giving commands. It was my first time for that. I was told to go home and practice heeling without my dog (oops!) because, apparently, my heeling footwork needs improvement. When I did an about turn she said, "What was that?!!" lol I did it right some, but that time my feet definitely did not cooperate. She also hollered "left turn" once, which would have walked us right into the wall. Luckily, I had it together enough to not follow that command. 

I was told during group heeling Logan and I do very nice transitions changing speeds -- we did fast to slow and then normal. Although I don't enjoy jogging, I do change speeds when we walk for practice and Logan is very good at running along beside me. 

We practiced long jumps and Logan did great going over, wrapping a cone, and coming back to me.

Anyhoo -- not kicked out yet. 😅


----------



## rosegold

Sounds like a great class and classmates! You guys did a lot in one session. LOL at "not kicked out yet" - that is literally what my husband and I say to each other on every drive back. 🙃


----------



## diane0905

rosegold said:


> Sounds like a great class and classmates! You guys did a lot in one session. LOL at "not kicked out yet" - that is literally what my husband and I say to each other on every drive back. 🙃



I keep thinking of the Keystone Cops.  We are the most inexperienced in there, so it's like throwing ourselves into the frying pan. It's helpful to learn around experienced people. We do cover a lot. It's so much coming at us at once. I generally start out bumbling along at new things, but I'm not a quitter and we are coming along. I look at the ones who are experienced and know we will be there one day.


----------



## diane0905

Today is my sweet Abby’s sixth birthday. This photo makes me laugh. I took it this afternoon and this depicts how Abby feels if Logan wants to play rambunctiously and how Logan feels almost all the time.


----------



## Coastal Pup

diane0905 said:


> Today is my sweet Abby’s sixth birthday. This photo makes me laugh. I took it this afternoon and this depicts how Abby feels if Logan wants to play rambunctiously and how Logan feels almost all the time.
> View attachment 884415


Happy birthday sweet Abby! Her ears look so fluffy. Love the pic, Logan is a happy boy!


----------



## FurdogDad

Happy Birthday Abby!! Clearly, she is much too dignified for all that rough boy play....


----------



## diane0905

FurdogDad said:


> Happy Birthday Abby!! Clearly, she is much too dignified for all that rough boy play....



I've just figured out the best time for them to play -- right after agility. Abby was fresh and Logan had been running hard.


----------



## diane0905

Agility went great today. Logan is really getting into the groove with it. We did tunnel, jump, jump, A-frame (target then release), I sent him ahead to a jump and to blind cross as he went through the tunnel, then (jump, jump, jump in pinwheel configuration.) We were mostly working on sending him ahead to jump and then turn to tunnel as I ran to blind cross and get in position. We also worked on wrap a cone and teeter. Logan didn't miss a beat today and I was on a roll also. Oh, and we've been varying having a target plate there at times and sometimes not to fade the target.


----------



## diane0905

I took Logan today to train at the obedience club on our own (directed jumps, heeling, and fetch the dumbbell) -- and then he swam and had a bath. He's very serious about it in these photos 😅 . I still need to trim him. His new dryer came in, but of course not until he was almost completely dry. I'll use it next time to see how it does from a completely wet state. I can tell already I'm going to really like it. It's quite the piece of equipment. I wonder if I can dry my own hair with it? I have a lot of hair. 

I see Abby peeking out the door at us.


----------



## rosegold

He is so handsome <3


----------



## FurdogDad

diane0905 said:


> I took Logan today to train at the obedience club on our own (directed jumps, heeling, and fetch the dumbbell) -- and then he swam and had a bath. He's very serious about it in these photos 😅 . I still need to trim him. His new dryer came in, but of course not until he was almost completely dry. I'll use it next time to see how it does from a completely wet state. I can tell already I'm going to really like it. It's quite the piece of equipment. I wonder if I can dry my own hair with it? I have a lot of hair.
> 
> I see Abby peeking out the door at us.
> 
> View attachment 884427
> 
> 
> View attachment 884428


That's his regal look....


----------



## diane0905

rosegold said:


> He is so handsome <3


Thank you! I told him to smile, but he said nothing doing. lol


----------



## diane0905

FurdogDad said:


> That's his regal look....


I just explained to him today that he's a prince and Abby is a princess, but his dad and me are still King and Queen.


----------



## diane0905

I had allergies galore today -- both ears totally clogged up and felt generally poopy. Brian (hubby) took Logan on an early morning walk and I worked with him on some dumbbell tosses/fetch. He did great. It was super hot out today, so other than that he played with his toys and chilled.


----------



## diane0905

It’s so hot we could only head down to the neighborhood pond to sniff. We did heeling practice this morning though and Logan heeled by two little non-stop yappers, a man on his phone, construction workers, and a cyclist — all on our cul-de-sac!


----------



## OscarsDad

diane0905 said:


> Thank you! I told him to smile, but he said nothing doing. lol


That look - a cross between worried and regal!


----------



## diane0905

OscarsDad said:


> That look - a cross between worried and regal!


Ha -- he had his smiley face on today. I'm about to trim him, so back to serious. lol


----------



## diane0905

From agility this morning. We had back-chained the course and been at agility about 30 minutes by this point. It's getting toasty/muggy in South Carolina. Alison (instructor) laughed because Logan paused after the dog walk because the treat for the target plate was stuck in the bottom of her shoe.  We've been fading the target plate, but if it's there he's thinking it darn well better have a treat on it. We moved the teeter up today and Logan could have cared a less. He doesn't seem to mind the teeter at all.






We are going to have a month break from agility in August as we are going to the mountains. I'm going to take my weave poles and a contact board so we can keep at those. I'll keep at obedience class because it's doable (two hours/ugh!) from the mountains.


----------



## diane0905

Last night's obedience class included heeling -- Logan's sits were straighter and I've been practicing footwork, command discrimination, directed jumps, and dumbbell retrieving. We had agility in the morning and them obedience that night. I think that was too much for Logan. He did well until dumbbell retrieves at the end. We were retrieving side by side and Logan retrieved a Standard Poodle's dumbbell and brought it back to me. 😬 Said poodle was very nice about it and found Logan's dumbbell just as satisfying. I extended my apologies to the poodle's owner, who was laughing. Other than that, Logan did well. 

There's another new girl in there with a pretty Australian Shepherd who is two and a half. Our instructor was explaining the difference in our dog's personalities/needs and telling us how we needed to tweak our training style for our particular dogs. Hers has a very quiet/shy-ish personality and is not enthused. Her owner works on a ranch (cool!) and also has a quiet personality. Logan has a bolder personality and is in need of a bit more correction/me having a "I mean business" personality.

I was a bit mortified by the dumbbell grabbing and as class was almost over the instructor said, "Now Diane -- don't go home thinking you have some sort of dog who is behaving differently from other dogs. He's newer at this and you should have seen -- and she named two other dogs in there  -- when they first started. She then called out another man for being a quiet handler and said they really had to coach him up. His dog was the sweet and very well behaved poodle.

Anyhoo. We are apparently still allowed to come back. 🤪

Swimming fun -- too hot to do anything else.


----------



## diane0905

Happy Thursday! We had agility this morning and I'm so pleased with how Logan is doing. He's doing great going where I'm pointing and staying more focused. It's like night and day from where we began.

I tell Alison (instructor), I can't remember the courses after the fact. I think I need a coffee I.V. at that time in the morning. It's perfect as far as weather is concerned though. Anyway, I think we did: Jump, dog walk (target), I pointed ahead for him to jump and ran on to do a front cross on the next jump which he had to turn to, A-frame, tunnel, and jump. We also did teeter and he's happily banging that down, so we are pleased it isn't bothering him. Logan is not a be careful type dog. Last, we did weaves and Logan ran them straight poles and did well with me on either side.

After that we were done and just talking/letting Logan sniff around. A car showed up with a Belgian Malinois in it and he was a barky fellow. Logan ran across the field and over to the fence, but when I called come he ran over like lightening. Makes my heart happy. 😊


----------



## diane0905

All we could do after agility is go for some sniffing in the shade because it is way too hot out there.


----------



## diane0905

Good morning! We are in Cashiers now and we’re able to take Logan for a late afternoon two mile walk when we got here yesterday. I’m glad to have escaped the heat. We have plans for some fun hiking with Logan while we are here. 

I brought a contact board to do drills and also Logan’s 2X2 weaves. I am probably going to do the weaves for short stints on the tennis courts because we don’t have a fenced in area. I’m not playing watch Logan chase a bear. I only have six weaves, but am going to go ahead and purchase another group of six.


----------



## diane0905

Hiking fun in Gorges State Park:























































At lunch after:

Logan met a bunch of people today, passed a lot of dogs, and was petted by many children — all polite enough to ask first. 💗


----------



## Tagrenine

These are such beautiful pictures. Logan is such a dreamy boy 😍


----------



## diane0905

Tagrenine said:


> These are such beautiful pictures. Logan is such a dreamy boy 😍


Thank you. He had such a fun time!


----------



## lexie_bushey

Great photos, looks like a great hike! Logan is one handsome boy! 

Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## diane0905

lexie_bushey said:


> Great photos, looks like a great hike! Logan is one handsome boy!
> 
> Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


Thank you! He gets lots of sweet compliments.


----------



## diane0905

Good morning! It's cool enough on our screened porch in Cashiers for a sweatshirt for me. My granddaughter, Charlotte, thinks not. She has a lot of morning words and is getting them out. Logan is a very good listener. He so loves the grands. I credit them for assisting me greatly in teaching Logan to sit and be calm for children. (She was telling him quite a bit of information about My Little Ponies. 😅


----------



## diane0905

I was on my own to hike with Logan today, so we went to Whiteside Mountain, which is a pretty populated trail. Logan did great. He loves sitting for children to pet him. We also saw a four month old Chocolate Lab. Precious!

It was a little sprinkly and Logan had to have his paws & legs rinsed off.

We are leaving here for Fountain Inn and obedience class around 3:30, which should get us there at 5:30. I asked one of the trainers if I got there a little early could I let him run around the now empty agility field and she said that's fine.


----------



## diane0905

We had a lot of fun in obedience tonight. They divide us into three groups and we work our way through three stations. 

First we worked on command discrimination and long jumps. I taught Logan to go from down to sit and stand a while ago and we practice so he did great there. He also did great at the long jump, wrapping a cone, and coming back to me to front. 

Then we did heeling one on one with an instructor. My about turns are a work in progress. Logan stays with me well and pays attention.

Next we worked on dumbbell retrieves. The first two were shaky (Logan hesitated to retrieve), but then Logan did well.

Then we did directed jumps. Logan did well and likes coming in hot, which makes for a real close front. I may end up on my behind. Lol

After that we did heeling figure eights, recall, and sit for inspection (can’t think of the name of it. 😅 ) Logan is great letting me walk around him and coming into heel position. We’ve practiced that a lot when walking in the last year. Some of the things I’ve taught him come in handy. A nice lady in class who has some obedience titles told me she can tell Logan is really smart because he’s learning quickly.


----------



## diane0905

If the weather holds up, Logan gets to take his first boat ride today -- a pontoon on Lake Glenville! 😃


----------



## diane0905

Logan’s first boat ride. He sure loved the ducks. The guide said he couldn’t believe it was his first ride because it makes some dogs nervous.


----------



## Coastal Pup

He’s a natural!


----------



## diane0905

Logan saw the young deer that’s been hanging out on our meadow today as we walked. He sat when I asked and listened immediately when I said
“Let’s go .” He’s a good boy.


----------



## cwag

He's a gorgeous boy even from the backside and such a good boy!


----------



## diane0905

cwag said:


> He's a gorgeous boy even from the backside and such a good boy!


I was so proud of him. He was probably hoping the deer wanted to play.


----------



## diane0905

Swimming yesterday. He makes me laugh when he has this serious look. He also got a shampoo, condition, and blow dry. 

Obedience class is tonight. We’ve been practicing heeling, command discrimination, and retrieves.


----------



## diane0905

In obedience class tonight, we started out with heeling one on one with a trainer giving us directions. We did pretty well. I received some direction on about turns again. Logan did great with both slow and fast pace heeling. After that, we did long jumps and wrapping the cone. Logan does great at those also. Next we did directed jumps and then, figure eights. 

After that, we all lined up our dogs in a row in the center of the room, put them in a sit, dropped the lead, walked off, and paraded around the square of the room single file, then when we were lined back up with our dogs directly in front of us, walked straight back at them, walked around behind them and came back into heel position, waited a moment and them released them. We then did the same exercise with them in a down. Logan did great.

We head back to the mountains tomorrow.


----------



## OscarsDad

diane0905 said:


> Swimming yesterday. He makes me laugh when he has this serious look. He also got a shampoo, condition, and blow dry.
> 
> Obedience class is tonight. We’ve been practicing heeling, command discrimination, and retrieves.
> 
> View attachment 884841


Hard to take him too seriously in this picture with that toy in his mouth!


----------



## OscarsDad

diane0905 said:


> Logan saw the young deer that’s been hanging out on our meadow today as we walked. He sat when I asked and listened immediately when I said
> “Let’s go .” He’s a good boy.
> 
> View attachment 884795


What a lovely picture.


----------



## diane0905

OscarsDad said:


> Hard to take him too seriously in this picture with that toy in his mouth!


He keeps me laughing.


----------



## diane0905

I took Logan to the vet today because he has a repeat rash. This time he received an injected antibiotic (last one was oral.) He’s already had a Cytopoint shot for it. The vet said it’s some sort of allergy, but he’s not sure what. He still weighs 66lbs. .

We got a compliment because Logan did down and roll over when I asked. Dr. Otis said he’s so well behaved and most dogs won’t do that in a small space like that so calmly. He also stands well when they examine his body and look at his ears and teeth.

I saw a man going into the office before us with two bully breed dogs who were off the chain and on flexi leads. We had ten minutes to spare so we sniffed around outside hoping they were gone before we went in. They were.


----------



## diane0905

Logan loves a pontoon boat ride! We had so much fun today. He gets so excited when he sees ducks. I mean he wants to hurl himself into the water with them. 




































It majorly thunderstormed after for lunch and we were outdoors under cover. Logan didn’t seem fazed by that at all and got lots of nice greetings.


----------



## goldielynn

diane0905 said:


> I took Logan to the vet today because he has a repeat rash. This time he received an injected antibiotic (last one was oral.) He’s already had a Cytopoint shot for it. The vet said it’s some sort of allergy, but he’s not sure what. He still weighs 66lbs. .
> 
> We got a compliment because Logan did down and roll over when I asked. Dr. Otis said he’s so well behaved and most dogs won’t do that in a small space like that so calmly. He also stands well when they examine his body and look at his ears and teeth.
> 
> I saw a man going into the office before us with two bully breed dogs who were off the chain and on flexi leads. We had ten minutes to spare so we sniffed around outside hoping they were gone before we went in. They were.


It amazes me that Logan is only 66 pounds. Our little puppy is at 65, and looks so much lankier and scrawnier (going through that awkward teen look at 9 months) . . . maybe our pup is just a little taller. Logan is so handsome and looks like his adult coat is all in now. We're still waiting for that. In the meantime, his puppy coat is all over everrrything.


----------



## diane0905

goldielynn said:


> It amazes me that Logan is only 66 pounds. Our little puppy is at 65, and looks so much lankier and scrawnier (going through that awkward teen look at 9 months) . . . maybe our pup is just a little taller. Logan is so handsome and looks like his adult coat is all in now. We're still waiting for that. In the meantime, his puppy coat is all over everrrything.


Thank you! 

Maybe the age difference? I think Logan is getting broader across his chest. I am also surprised he's only 66lbs because he's such a sturdy looking dog. He's 23" tall.


----------



## rosegold

Logan’s boat photos are great! The first one is my favorite, looks like he could be in an ad


----------



## diane0905

rosegold said:


> Logan’s boat photos are great! The first one is my favorite, looks like he could be in an ad


Thank you!


----------



## diane0905

Saturday I took Logan to do some weave work and some plank work. I haven't had this happen before, but Logan was an absolutely not on training. It was as if he had never seen weaves at times. When he did go through correctly, it was in slow motion. We packed up and figured it just wasn't a good day to train. We had rested two days due to company being here so he wasn't tired. I guess he was just like me at times and thinking, "Not today" for whatever reason. 

By way of contrast, yesterday we did dumbbell retrieves, fronts, and some position change work (sit, down, stand.) He was Johnny on the spot and totally enthusiastic.

We walked four miles also and played a lot yesterday.

Rain has stopped temporarily and we are about to head out and about again today because he's definitely giving the let's move signal.


----------



## diane0905

This morning’s damp walk.


----------



## diane0905

We worked on heeling, dumbbell retrieves, fronts, and position changes today.

I'm working on straighter fronts with Logan and I saw on a video on fronts by Connie Cleveland where she suggested using a door mat with PVC piping on either side. One of the instructors in our class mentioned it after I watched the video, so I decided to make it happen. I went by the hardware store and rigged it up. I did some fronts with it and some without and it did help him straighten up.

Logan did great with everything we practiced. One little hiccup was I threw the dumbbell and it landed on its end. Logan generally is good about not hitting the dumbbell with his feet and picking it up by the bit. When he ran up to this one, he stopped, stared at it, bapped it with his paw, and then picked it up by the bit.

I think we will have to miss class tomorrow for the first time. tropical storm Fred is going to be directly above Cashiers, NC right at the time I would be heading out. We have flash flood warnings and there is no way Logan and I are driving down the mountain in it. It feels precarious enough in regular rain.


----------



## diane0905

Our weather involves anywhere from three to eight inches of rain. We are having a non-stop windy deluge at the moment. Logan and I will be having a mostly rest day today. I will play with him indoors and train him for about 15 to 20 minutes tops. Brian is taking Logan out to potty and I am towel drying him. I like this plan.


----------



## diane0905

It’s a good thing I opted not to head to class:

TS Fred in Cashiers, NC

I think it’s been really bad where I would have been heading also.


----------



## rosegold

I’d love to know which video you used to create the PVC mat for fronts. Is it on the Obedience road? Glad you and Logan are staying safe.


----------



## diane0905

rosegold said:


> I’d love to know which video you used to create the PVC mat for fronts. Is it on the Obedience road? Glad you and Logan are staying safe.


It is on obedience road in the fronts segment. I will run down stairs and take a photo of mine in just a few minutes to share. I think I’m going to flip the PVC to the backside of mine because he slows sometimes because of the bristly texture. She also suggests spray painting the PVC to black as you go along.


----------



## diane0905

rosegold said:


> I’d love to know which video you used to create the PVC mat for fronts. Is it on the Obedience road? Glad you and Logan are staying safe.


Here it is. I’m going to change to the smooth side. It will eventually be black on black. I bought 2” PVC sight unseen. 1.5” would be better. I cut holes with a knife and attached with zip ties.


----------



## rosegold

Nice job, thanks for the photos! I see the mat now in the background of her video for fronts and finishes. Haven't gotten that far yet.

Our obedience facility has a similar type of mat - it's made of rubber and fabric, and there are two square posts of wood fastened to each side. I will have to try it out with Atlas next time we go / see where they got those. Otherwise I will try my hand at DIY and make something similar to yours.

We have crooked fronts too-- I took Atlas to a seminar last weekend and the lady suggested some exercises for him to increase drive from his back end and tighten up his sit. One of them was practicing walking backwards so he learned to lead with his back end, and another was practicing prompt downs to sits so he would scoot his butt up. She also did a thing where she had me walk him between my legs so he was kinda in a walking squat - obv being very careful to do it short amounts at a time to build up those muscles. I looked and felt ridiculous doing it, but anything for the dogs lol


----------



## diane0905

Okay. I know I shouldn't laugh, but sometimes I just have to.

I took Logan for a walk today and then decided we would go out to lunch. Brian is golfing. I took him to the Ugly Dog Cafe. Our waitress sat us at a two top outside that was pretty wet underneath. I moved to the next one, which was slightly less wet -- but was still pretty wet. At first I thought it was just water, but it ended up being dark brown mud. Logan got a little on my white jeans and he was definitely getting muddy paws, britches, and tail -- but at that point it was too late. My plan was to change tables as quickly as someone left one the dry tables.

A lady walked in with a Golden Doodle and walked her Doodle right up to Logan's face. Doodle Dog immediately turned into Cujo and she was pulling it back. She said, "He's never done that before!" Meanwhile, Logan got more muddy because I had sat him when she came walking up so quickly. He behaved, by the way. I was getting perturbed (inwardly) the restaurant had sat us in a mud puddle.

About 10 minutes later the dang lady got her dog up and started walking toward us again! I said, "That's not a good idea." She said, "Why?! (she had an offended look on her face) and followed up with, "He's never done it before and I want him to know he can be friends with your dog." I said, "Well, since there has already been a negative reaction I don't think it's a good idea for them to get nose to nose yet again."

She was standing close to us and Logan was pretty soaked in the britches and tail -- like dripping. Well, we all know what dogs do when they are wet. Shake, shake, shake!! The lady was covered in dark brown mud droplets all across the front of her shirt and pants. It was A LOT. I said, "He got mud all over you." She said, "It's ok" and then she looked down and it was clearly not okay.  She then sat back down at her table and said, "Thanks a lot, Logan!" (She had asked his name and complimented his head as we ate.) It was almost like he was famous. 🤪

People at the restaurant also had concerned looks when she marched her dog over again and some seemed amused by the shaking mud disaster.

Her fault, not mine. 😅


----------



## Prism Goldens

Good thing he didn't hurt Logan- I might've had to get in my car and go all [email protected]$ on her dog. He'd just THINK he could get up in our boy's face..


----------



## diane0905

Prism Goldens said:


> Good thing he didn't hurt Logan- I might've had to get in my car and go all [email protected]$ on her dog. He'd just THINK he could get up in our boy's face..



I know! She came up so quickly and close. Logan is a much bigger dog. I don't get people. Not very smart. At least ask. Her little Cujo barked insanely at another dog that came in also, so there's the second time he's ever done it. 🤪

If that dog had hurt Logan she would have been sorry.

I'm going to Hell though because I really laughed on the inside when he muddied her up. I may have been smiling. 😅


----------



## diane0905

rosegold said:


> Nice job, thanks for the photos! I see the mat now in the background of her video for fronts and finishes. Haven't gotten that far yet.
> 
> Our obedience facility has a similar type of mat - it's made of rubber and fabric, and there are two square posts of wood fastened to each side. I will have to try it out with Atlas next time we go / see where they got those. Otherwise I will try my hand at DIY and make something similar to yours.
> 
> We have crooked fronts too-- I took Atlas to a seminar last weekend and the lady suggested some exercises for him to increase drive from his back end and tighten up his sit. One of them was practicing walking backwards so he learned to lead with his back end, and another was practicing prompt downs to sits so he would scoot his butt up. She also did a thing where she had me walk him between my legs so he was kinda in a walking squat - obv being very careful to do it short amounts at a time to build up those muscles. I looked and felt ridiculous doing it, but anything for the dogs lol


I appreciate the tips! Logan can walk backwards, so that's good to know. I've been doing position changes. Another thing suggested was to get a dog balancing thing that kind of looks like a Bosu ball. Logan has a balance board. He is swimming bottom down also, but I think that will correct itself the more he swims. Someone on here (SRW) I think said he just looked like he wasn't in a hurry swimming and he probably isn't because we are just leisurely playing in the pool. I wish I knew more about field trials and such. I'll add it to the list. 😅 Logan sure loves a duck. If I put one of those in my pool, I think he would boogie. haha


----------



## diane0905

Here’s my baby before his mud bath and a pretty Swallowtail that graced us with its beauty.


----------



## diane0905

Our walk this morning. Logan is such a sweet and beautiful boy.


----------



## Tagrenine

He is so handsome


----------



## diane0905

Tagrenine said:


> He is so handsome


I love him so much!


----------



## diane0905

Logan had the day off today from training. We took two walks to the tune of four miles and I played with him quite a bit. He's zonked at the moment and Abby is snoring like a sound machine. 

I'm going to Seattle next month and, for the first time, boarding one of my dogs. Logan is going to stay at Dog Trainer's Workshop for e-collar conditioning. I'm nervous about leaving him somewhere, although I love this training facility and the people running it. I usually leave the dogs at my house when I travel and my brother watches them. He's having some health issues and is going to watch Abby -- my six year old Cavalier King Charles. I could hire someone to walk Logan early morning (Columbia, S.C. is hot -- sometimes too hot for much walking even in the mornings in summer), but I decided it is a good time to begin collar conditioning.

Now, I'm nervous because in my dream world Logan and Abby would be on our private jet flying to Seattle with me. I don't have any, but I may need Valium. 😬


----------



## diane0905

Logan and I did heeling training yesterday (figure eights, halts, about turns) and some dumbbell retrieving/fronts. We've only walked today -- four miles -- and played with his ball some. I'll train again tomorrow and then the next day we head to Fountain Inn for obedience class -- no tropical storm expected this week. 

I contacted our local kennel club about conformation classes and they said they are down to five members as everyone is aging out. Some people on their FB page have been asking for conformation classes also, but the club's responses only seem to be in the context of suggesting other places to find classes. I offered to join via PM and didn't get a response. I think going to conformation classes is going to end up being a traveling experience also.


----------



## diane0905

We had a fun time hiking today. Logan loves it so much. A lady and man asked if they could pet him and then asked if they could take a photo of him. He was very sweet to them -- they said their Golden had passed recently and it made their day to see such a beautiful Golden. 

We have to go to Fountain Inn for obedience class tomorrow night. Wednesday we are going to a new hiking place -- Dupont State Forest. 



















My beloved and my soulmate.


----------



## FurdogDad

I love when his tongue hangs out the side of his mouth.....Logan, not your husband


----------



## diane0905

FurdogDad said:


> I love when his tongue hangs out the side of his mouth.....Logan, not your husband


Logan can do quite the tongue hang!


----------



## diane0905

Alrighty, just did:

Dumbbell retrieves
Heeling -- about turns, fast, slow, normal, halts, right and left turns
Figure eights
Command discrimination, and
a few more dumbbell retrieves with a butterfly providing some great distraction. Logan only paused and glanced once and then went back to his dumbbell focus.

We are done until class tomorrow night.


----------



## diane0905

This morning’s jaunt.


----------



## diane0905

Logan did well in heeling last night, so I thought we were in for a banner obedience class.

For the rest of class he decided he wasn't much in the mood. He did retrieve a few times well and did nice fronts. We've been working on fronts. He also retrieved a metal bowl in the corner when I tossed his dumbbell close to it.

He did command discrimination well, but definitely slow rolled me on recall.

I was telling a friend and she said it was the full moon.


----------



## OscarsDad

diane0905 said:


> This morning’s jaunt.
> View attachment 885150


Such a handsome boy with a kind face


----------



## diane0905

We hiked eight miles today in DuPont National Forest. When we got home, within 10 minutes Logan was bringing me a toy for play.


----------



## diane0905

This is Triple Falls:










And this video is Brian, Logan, and Bridal Veils Falls (where part of Last of the Mohicans was filmed.)









Bridal Veils Falls







youtube.com


----------



## diane0905

So, we hiked coast to coast across England about eight years ago -- so early 50's for me. I'm about to turn sixty. I'm sure a lot of it is mindset and determination when focused on completing a goal. All I know is, after hiking eight miles yesterday, I'm glad we don't have 14 to 20 or so to hike today.


----------



## Tagrenine

You visit the most beautiful places with the most handsome boy!


----------



## diane0905

Tagrenine said:


> You visit the most beautiful places with the most handsome boy!


It is so pretty up here in the mountains of Western North Carolina. My last Golden, Luke, so loved hiking. I'm happy to see Logan does also.

Here's Luke in the same spot in 2014! We went 11 miles this day and were better supplied. 😃


----------



## diane0905

More hiking. Whiteside Mountain. Logan loves it.



















Lunch after. I know if my dogs had thought bubbles it would be, "Oh my God!! Not again with the photos."


----------



## diane0905

Heat index was over 100 degrees today. My husband was nice enough to walk Logan two miles at 7:00 a.m. I then took him at noon to train (and play) in the obedience club building. We did directed jumps (trying those without the gate in between), long jumps and wrapping a cone, heeling, figure eights, dumbbell retrieves, and worked on weaves for agility a little bit. Logan did well!


----------



## diane0905

Dumbbell Retrieves:


----------



## diane0905

Logan had a bath today and went to obedience class tonight. We did better. Didn’t get into as much trouble. 😅


----------



## diane0905

I meant to share for obedience class tonight one of the trainers had asked me if I could come about 40 minutes early because she wanted to show me something. She also asked a young woman with a 2.5 year old male Aussie. She said the young woman's dog is a soft dog -- and well, Logan is more enthusiastic. 😅 

I didn't know what she was going to do, but she brought her own two Goldens to class. She went through heeling, directed jumps & go outs/dumbbell retrieves with them. She wanted us to see them work and how she worked with them because one was a softer dog, she said, and one was more enthusiastic/independent. It was fun to watch them work and I saw exactly what she meant. Both very well behaved and well trained -- but you could just see the different vibes of their personalities so well as they worked and how they interacted with her and how she interacted with them. She said one needed to be boosted up energy wise and the other needed to be kept even keel.

Ronin, the Australian Shepherd, is a really handsome red tri-color Aussie. He and Logan were standing side by side and a lady who has two Bernese Mountain dogs said, "Goodness. What a pair. Both such beautiful dogs."

I thought it was so nice of the trainer to take 45 minutes of her time to teach us before class.


----------



## Coastal Pup

You and Logan are so lucky to have such a great trainer!


----------



## diane0905

Our painters are almost finished and the wallpaper hangers showed up today. We have been hiding from them mostly and this is how Logan feels about it:












I have been keeping him busy. We've lucked out and it hasn't been so dang hot, so Brian has been taking Logan for a couple of miles at 7:00 a.m. and then I'm able to take him for a couple more miles around 10:00 a.m. I train with him also and we play.

Our pool has an issue, but it is on the mend.

We need these people out of our house.

Logan is currently doing this. Yes, those are my very fair legs. No tan is ever had here.


----------



## diane0905

It wasn’t steamy today so I took Logan to the state Capitol and the University of South Carolina. We walked through The Horseshoe and down to the Humanities buildings and cafe. Logan loves all the activity and I love walking him through it. Beautiful day today.


----------



## diane0905

We've had beautiful weather lately -- not too hot -- so today we decided to do a swim day.

Abby gets groomed this week. She has started chewing on her ears in the last few months and I am not a fan -- it clumps them up and makes them major stinky. Other than that, she is still Princess of the house. lol










Luke never cared about this frisbee. He loved aqua dumbbells. Logan definitely prefers this frisbee.










Watching his daddy.










He's such a handsome boy. I couldn't see the lens very well because it was so bright out there. Missed a paw.










His daddy coaxing him to jump.










My sweetie.










Chilling with his Chuck-It.










I swear he loves playing with the hose more than the pool.


----------



## diane0905

Logan and I had a great training session today. He was into it and happy, I was happy, and all is well in the world. 

I'll upload the videos. I tried getting him to retrieve his dumbbell over a jump today and we have never tried that at all yet. He did so well when I threw the dumbbell far enough and not too close to the other side of the jump. I realized when I got home and looked at my training video (oops -- wrong order -- should have looked before I left to train







), he is supposed to retrieve the dumbbell over the solid high jump, not the bar jump, so we'll use the correct jump next time.

I think the only other goober mistake I made is not to have the camera lens wide enough to see the cone when were wrapping with our weaves, and I didn't capture some of his fronts, but he did great so that matters not.

Happy Labor Day! It feels like it's Sunday.


----------



## diane0905

Logan retrieving over a jump. Pardon my appearance -- it's cleaning house time today. Our painters are almost done and I can't take all the clutter. 






Heeling/figure eights. Our heeling is definitely a work in progress.






Weaves:

He wrapped a cone on the one end I didn't get on the video:






Command discrimination. We've just been working close up so far in class. I need to teach him a hand signal for stand at a distance. I've been putting my hand flat in front of his face for stand when I'm close.






Directed jumps. I moved his jumps up to 22" for the first time today and he clips one once. Our fronts are sometimes very straight and sometimes crooked, but never real far off. We're working on it. I didn't make the camera lens wide enough when recording these.


----------



## rosegold

Very nice job to you both! I think the heeling looks great but I am just comparing to our crazy heels. One of my new toys is a Pivo and I really like it for filming training videos on my phone when I'm alone.


----------



## diane0905

rosegold said:


> Very nice job to you both! I think the heeling looks great but I am just comparing to our crazy heels. One of my new toys is a Pivo and I really like it for filming training videos on my phone when I'm alone.



Thank you! A Pivo looks cool! I have my own tripod with a remote, but I was using the one in the obedience club and it's more difficult to fit my iPhone 12 into it. I have the large version of the phone. I think fiddling with getting my phone to fit made me forget to widen the lens. I think we've had about 14 weeks of competition obedience classes now, so our heeling is definitely a work in progress. Where I'm training is like boot camp and they like to throw every possible distraction possible into the room while we are working. It messes up my footwork more than Logan's. 😅


----------



## diane0905

Okay -- I'm home alone and obviously have too much time on my hands. 

Here's Logan watching me eat popcorn and his eyes are following my hand from the bowl to my mouth kernel by kernel. 😅 He makes me laugh.


----------



## Coastal Pup

hahahah the popcorn video is so funny 😂 I’m sure he’s hoping you’ll drop one accidentally!


----------



## diane0905

Coastal Pup said:


> hahahah the popcorn video is so funny 😂 I’m sure he’s hoping you’ll drop one accidentally!


For sure! lol He waits though. Abby would dive bomb it like nobody's business. 🤣


----------



## diane0905

We had our last class of our second session of competition obedience tonight. Our sessions are eight weeks long. I attended six sessions the first time around because I joined the class after it had already began. For this session I attended seven classes-- one was missed due to a tropical storm. So, we are 13 classes along in our obedience journey. At the end of tonight's session, I put us on the list for the next eight weeks. Onward we forge. 

In tonight's class we did:

(1) heeling -- Logan did great going from normal to slow and fast back to normal. He got a compliment on his halts -- he's hitting it straight more often than not. the entire class practiced about turns after we did our regular heeling in a circle. Oh -- and they also had us do a pattern which had us all taking left turns whenever they hollered it, which would put people in our path depending on where they had left turned. Anyway, we had to watch out for each other and slow down or speed up if needed to avoid collision.

(2) recalls,

(3) dumbbell retrieves on the flat and then over the high jump. I was proud of him because this was only his second time attempting retrieving over a jump and the first time was yesterday with me alone and I used a bar jump. He did two jumps well, one a little wayward, and the other one was a bust.,

(4) Directed jumps and coming back to front-- he did well. One was a thing of beauty. lol On another one, he went towards the wrong jump once. I was told I shouldn't have called him over when he was obviously looking at the other jump.,

(5) Figure eights,

and,

(6) One minute timed sit stay and one minute timed down stay. Long does this very well. A dog was in a crate nearby and making noises. I could tell Logan noticed, but he stayed put. He's done well with both of these since he was a younger dog. I used to take him to our neighborhood pond when he was young and had him stay with sit and down from a distance. I had no idea it would come in handy later.


----------



## diane0905

I took Logan to the vet today for his Bordetella vaccine and he weighs 65lbs. The vet said he's in incredible shape/athletic, but it is fine if I want to get him up to 67lbs or so by increasing his food. I give him 1 and 1/4 cups twice a day, plus training treats. Logan is so on the move and young, so he's burning calories quite a bit I guess. Anyway, he'll be happy to get more food.


----------



## diane0905

Logan posing on our walks — yesterday and today.


----------



## diane0905

Logan has playmates for the weekend. The first one of three has arrived. 









Logan and Adler playing







youtube.com


----------



## diane0905

Abby got groomed today. I’m babysitting the grands this weekend at my house. Grace (8) adorned Abby with the red bow.


----------



## cwag

Cute but there's something in her eyes saying help meeeee.😄


----------



## diane0905

cwag said:


> Cute but there's something in her eyes saying help meeeee.😄


Abby stands totally still for grooming. I know she doesn’t love being wet though. She’s probably mad at me for putting her through it. Haha 

When she gets home from the groomer she rolls around on the couch for about 10 minutes messing her hair back up.


----------



## diane0905

Logan is enjoying the grands this weekend. We went to Citadel Park today and Logan wanted in there with the kids so badly. He also really wants their dinosaur toy, but he's very good about not taking it from them. Here he is is watching Charlotte hold it. 










Grace and Logan at Citadel Park:










Grace and me:











Here he is watching a birthday party going on in the park. I need to trim his ears and behind them up before I send him off to board for a week:


----------



## diane0905

Logan has gone off to boarding school for eight nights while we are in Seattle. I am not a fan. He went straight in doing a full body tail wagging wiggle for them, so I think he's doing better than I am. 😅


----------



## Coastal Pup

diane0905 said:


> Logan has gone off to boarding school for eight nights while we are in Seattle. I am not a fan. He went straight in doing a full body tail wagging wiggle for them, so I think he's doing better than I am. 😅


Beckett had his first day of boarding/daycare this weekend and I was a nervous wreck! He was only gone 6 hours but it was a practice run for a 5 day trip I’ll be taking soon. He did turn back to look at me to see why I wasn’t following him and the trainer down the stairs and it was so adorable - almost decided to skip the trial right then and there 😂
Have fun in Seattle! I love it there.


----------



## diane0905

Coastal Pup said:


> Beckett had his first day of boarding/daycare this weekend and I was a nervous wreck! He was only gone 6 hours but it was a practice run for a 5 day trip I’ll be taking soon. He did turn back to look at me to see why I wasn’t following him and the trainer down the stairs and it was so adorable - almost decided to skip the trial right then and there 😂
> Have fun in Seattle! I love it there.


Thanks! I will. I polished my toe and fingernails this morning. I missed Logan resting his chin on the couch or my knee to let me know I was being boring.


----------



## diane0905

I just checked in on Logan via messenger. He's apparently doing very well. She said he's so social and everyone is really enjoying his friendly personality. His training is going well. I'm proud of myself as this was the first day I asked. 😅 She said I could check in as often as I like.


----------



## A Golden to love

It is okay to check. When my Sunny is boarding I get a daily report card. I just have to know how his day is going.


----------



## diane0905

I am sitting on a plane in Dallas and have been for almost two hours. Apparently, there were loose screws on the ground under the plane. They looked up and there were more missing screws. They said they were stripped. They replaced all but one and are waiting for the FAA to tell them they can fly without a screw. 

Robin, if I bite it — I told Brittany (daughter) to contact you about showing Logan. 😅

Jeez. I’d like off the plane please.


----------



## cwag

I hope you are safely home. There are lots of things in life you just don't want to know about.


----------



## diane0905

cwag said:


> I hope you are safely home. There are lots of things in life you just don't want to know about.


We are, you are correct, and thank you. I thought about that panel flying off and perhaps damaging a wing or the tail on the way home. A show I find very interesting and have watched too many times is Smithsonian's Air Disasters. I kind of wish I hadn't seen all of those.

It was a smooth flight and the pilot boogied. We ended up on the ground at 2:30 a.m. and finally going to sleep at 4:00 a.m.

I am currently a zombie trying to come back to life via caffeine.


----------



## diane0905

Logan is home!

The training lady said Logan did very well. She said she could tell a lot of training effort/time has been put into Logan by me and he’s trained way beyond just being a pet. I was happy to hear that given the amount of time I've put in. lol I told her I wondered if trainers would be able to tell and she said they can definitely tell how trained a dog is when they get to spend some time with them on their own. One of the trainers told me I had good timing when training. I need to hear such because I need to know if I'm doing things correctly.

She also said a German Shepherd was put in the kennel/indoor outdoor run next to Logan’s. They have opaque screening up, but the Shepherd was tall enough to see over it and said some very ugly things to Logan. She emphasized Logan did not start it. Apparently, Logan did tell the Shepherd his thoughts and did his impersonation of Doc Holliday.

The trainer said she laughed and told Logan all that bold sassiness was not very Golden Retriever of him. She said the dog was being quite ugly, so they noted it and moved the Shepherd. 

I stayed and they taught me whatI need to know. I had already bought a course and watched the video material that came with the e-collar. I tried it out on myself and it really does feel like a TENS unit at the level we have it on.

Oh -- while I'm bragging about Logan -- he wasn't messing up during my training session. He was walking along with me off leash like the best doggie in the world. He even ran back into heel position by me sitting when I recalled him away from some dogs on the other side of a fence.


----------



## diane0905

Logan had great fun at agility this morning. Once he settled down (about 10 minutes), he was on a roll. We haven't been to agility for six weeks and he was so happy to see Alison. She had us work on things that involved me sending Logan away from me and finding tunnel and such, making turns to change direction around jumps, me front crossing, and blind crossing, etc. Next weekend, I'm going to attend an agility trial here so I can see some live action. 

Here's Logan from our lunch time walk -- agility was at 9:45. We've had a busy day so far.


----------



## diane0905

A couple of more:

Abby has started chewing on her ears and matting them up. I am not a fan. lol It's bright today, but very pleasant out.










And the lively one. I've kept him on the move today. A nap is next.


----------



## FurdogDad

The 2nd photo made me laugh......


----------



## diane0905

At the neighborhood pond today playing. I had his 50ft line which I should probably toss before I kill myself. lol

Oh, and we went to agility this morning. Logan did an agility blooper. I so wish I was recording it. He drank water and then picked up the metal bowl and charged in my direction. He was running straight at a jump, and I thought he could see it, but the bowl was obscuring it and he charged right through it displacing the bar. It looked hilarious. lol


----------



## rosegold

diane0905 said:


> And the lively one. I've kept him on the move today. A nap is next.
> 
> View attachment 885838


His coat color looks beautiful in this photo!


----------



## diane0905

rosegold said:


> His coat color looks beautiful in this photo!


Thank you! He's a pretty boy. It was a very bright and sunny 75 degree day. We are excited about cooler temps!!


----------



## diane0905

We went out and about for a long walk today, trained, played fetch, and went to the neighborhood playground area where we met a 10 year old girl and her family. Logan got to listen to sweet compliments on his behavior and I told them about obedience and agility. I ended up lending the little girl (she was so sweet and personable!) one of our jumps for a couple of weeks because she's interested in doing agility with her dog. I also provided the parents with a link to a McCann Dog School video on how to teach jumps and how to do it safely for their joints.


----------



## diane0905

We've been doing some catch up training since I was in Seattle and Logan was in boarding for eight nights. We've only missed one obedience class since there was a break between sessions. Our heeling was a little lackadaisical from lack of practice. I hope we both perk up by tomorrow night or we are going to get scolded. 🤪

Directed jumps:






Dumbbell retrieves:






Broad jumps:






Recall:






Command discrimination:







Is there a specific order to Command Discrimination? Does the judge decide or should I be practicing series in particular orders? Is it even a part of novice? I looked at the regulations for Novice and didn't see it listed. I saw it in Open and there appears to be a specific order for each level of Open.


----------



## rosegold

No command discrimination in Novice AFAIK. Novice is Heel on leash, Figure 8, Stand for exam, Heel free, Recall, +/- Stay to get leash, and group sit and down stays. Logan's gonna have a great foundation for Open with all that you're doing with him!


----------



## diane0905

rosegold said:


> No command discrimination in Novice AFAIK. Novice is Heel on leash, Figure 8, Stand for exam, Heel free, Recall, +/- Stay to get leash, and group sit and down stays. Logan's gonna have a great foundation for Open with all that you're doing with him!



Oh -- okay -- thank you. I just watched this video and we haven't practiced stand for exam (we did sit once) or heeling off leash in class. I'll be sure to do that. I have practiced heeling off leash in general some, but since I started class have been doing it on leash because I thought it was all on leash for novice. 🙃 I need to enlist some people for occasional stand for exam partners. I'm sure it will show up in class again -- probably tonight since it is now on my mind.






We have a female Doberman in our class. She is so pretty and has such fluid movement.


----------



## OscarsDad

diane0905 said:


> We've been doing some catch up training since I was in Seattle and Logan was in boarding for eight nights. We've only missed one obedience class since there was a break between sessions. Our heeling was a little lackadaisical from lack of practice. I hope we both perk up by tomorrow night or we are going to get scolded. 🤪
> 
> Directed jumps:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dumbbell retrieves:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Broad jumps:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recall:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Command discrimination:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a specific order to Command Discrimination? Does the judge decide or should I be practicing series in particular orders? Is it even a part of novice? I looked at the regulations for Novice and didn't see it listed. I saw it in Open and there appears to be a specific order for each level of Open.


Such a smart, handsome and happy boy!


----------



## diane0905

OscarsDad said:


> Such a smart, handsome and happy boy!


He is so happy! thank you!


----------



## diane0905

Crazy story. I went to obedience class tonight and there were new dogs and people because the session switched over to a new eight week session. 

There were several people there new to me. One man asked me if I missed last week (the first class) and I said yes because I was in Seattle. He said he’d like our dogs to meet, but his dog wasn’t behaving. The dog seemed antsy and like it could get aggressive. The man seemed a bit quirky. 

The man did several things I considered strange as the session went on — just odd behaviors like putting himself in the opposite corner of where everyone was sitting along a wall in chairs and then also standing over his dog (straddling) and correcting him. He wanted to keep the dog off leash, but the dog was seeming fearful aggressive to me. I believe they told him to keep his dog leashed. 

Later one of the instructors said something to him he didn’t like and he stormed out. 

Well, he didn’t stay gone. He came back in with a GOLF CLUB, sat down in the corner and was swinging the golf club around with a menacing look in his face. 

I didn’t know it right away, but someone called the police and they showed up. They finally talked him out of there. When I left there were four sheriff cars in the parking lot with him. 

Oh, and one of the instructors was getting Logan and me to heel during that excitement. I was messing up because I didn’t want to turn my back on the man and every time I said halt to Logan, he was sitting totally sideways facing the golf club man who was in the chair in the corner huffing and red faced. 

Too much. 😬


----------



## Coastal Pup

Yikes! You never really know what people are going through but that definitely sounds uncomfortable. Perhaps that was his cry for help. I’m glad it didn’t escalate into anything worse- and I don’t blame you, I would have had a really hard time concentrating too!! 🥴


----------



## diane0905

Coastal Pup said:


> Yikes! You never really know what people are going through but that definitely sounds uncomfortable. Perhaps that was his cry for help. I’m glad it didn’t escalate into anything worse- and I don’t blame you, I would have had a really hard time concentrating too!! 🥴


I believe someone said he had PTSD. I don't know if he shared that when he joined the class or what.


----------



## rosegold

Omg! That is nuts. I'm glad he didn't hurt anyone or a dog there. I also hope that his dog is all right.. can't say anything that eventful ever happens in our class lol.

Yes heel off leash is gonna be our hardest exercise too.. ha our instructor said if that's the case you're probably giving unconscious cues through your leash to your dog. guilty.. There is a sit for exam exercise too, but in BN/Beginner's Novice. I'm sure other people in your class would love to practice stand/sit for exam with you before they start trialing!


----------



## diane0905

rosegold said:


> Omg! That is nuts. I'm glad he didn't hurt anyone or a dog there. I also hope that his dog is all right.. can't say anything that eventful ever happens in our class lol.
> 
> Yes heel off leash is gonna be our hardest exercise too.. ha our instructor said if that's the case you're probably giving unconscious cues through your leash to your dog. guilty.. There is a sit for exam exercise too, but in BN/Beginner's Novice. I'm sure other people in your class would love to practice stand/sit for exam with you before they start trialing!


It did unsettle me some. I’m sure everyone else also.

Stand for exam was on last night’s list! We never got to it due to the man.We did broad jumps, so I’m glad Annette was there to tell me Logan didn’t have to jump all four.

Logan did great last night other than our heeling. I looked back at our last video and he didn’t seem to be doing very badly. I think he picked up on all the tension in the room, including mine.


----------



## diane0905

Oh! I forgot to say, in all the excitement yesterday, I also received a sweet surprise. I have a friend named Calvin who runs one of my husband's Nissan stores. I met Calvin when I was 18 and we worked together. 

Calvin is an artist and sent me this yesterday. It made me tear up. This is the third gift of art I have received. One was a watercolor of Luke and Abby right after Luke passed. It was from a friend at church. My second gift was an awesome painting of Logan as a puppy cocking his head. Well, Calvin sees all the training videos I post on Facebook, so it inspired him to do this -- it's ink, pencil, and paint.


----------



## diane0905

Logan had a grand time in our meadow in Cashiers today and on the walk after.


----------



## Ivyacres

Happy Birthday Logan, you are very handsome and Honey loves your hat! She has quite a few hats.


----------



## diane0905

We’ve had company in the mountains and Logan enjoyed. They left today and I think Logan is ready to snuggle.


----------



## diane0905

I’m in person watching my first agility trials. I just asked a lady if I was watching novice. She said excellent masters. That’s good news for Logan and me. 😅


----------



## FurdogDad

I would've said "Oh no, you're watching like a pro!" ........good thing I wasn't there....


----------



## diane0905

I ended up being the scribe runner, then timer operator for two categories of trials, helping to break down the field, and then heading over to help unpack it all where it belonged at the obedience club's field. Four volunteer hours completed. Woohoo!


----------



## diane0905

Logan and I head to Fountain Inn tonight for obedience class. I hope the man from last week does not do a repeat appearance. Logan and I were fussed at for our heeling, but both of us  were distracted by the man and the sheriff having to be called situation.

On a happy note, we were training yesterday at the obedience club and a lady came in who has trained search & rescue dogs. She really liked Logan. She said he would make a fine search & rescue dog and she hopes I plan on showing him in conformation because I have a winner. I know a search & rescue person may have no idea about such, but we love hearing compliments. She even checked out his teeth and complimented them. 🤣 I told her I brush them every night. 

She had a senior dog with her -- 15 years and small. Very calm. Logan met him and they were very sweet together.


----------



## diane0905

Logan down by the pond in our neighborhood. We had a nice walk earlier and I took him down to the watershed in the shade to play fetch this afternoon. Hopefully, it will cut down on his energy level in obedience class. We drive such a ways, however, he gets in a good nap. 🤪

He needs his ears trimmed and a good brushing.


----------



## JulesAK

He look so gorgeous! I hope you have fun at class. I am signing up for my first workshop to audit in January!
Jules


----------



## diane0905

JulesAK said:


> He look so gorgeous! I hope you have fun at class. I am signing up for my first workshop to audit in January!
> Jules


Yay -- and thank you! Did you find a Connie Cleveland workshop? I saw you mention her.


----------



## JulesAK

diane0905 said:


> Yay -- and thank you! Did you find a Connie Cleveland workshop? I saw you mention her.


I did! There is one in Oregon in January. I know that I have waited way too long to start any real formal obedience but going to try. Maggie is very willing, it is just me that knows nothing! We really have no resources here at all for formal obedience training. Looking at online resources currently.
Jules


----------



## diane0905

JulesAK said:


> I did! There is one in Oregon in January. I know that I have waited way too long to start any real formal obedience but going to try. Maggie is very willing, it is just me that knows nothing! We really have no resources here at all for formal obedience training. Looking at online resources currently.
> Jules


I'm sure that does make it much more difficult. Did you sign up for her Obedience Road website? Lots of really helpful information on it -- plus there's a Facebook group. I whined for a year and a half during the pandemic (lol) and finally found somewhere to take Logan. Now we get fussed at regularly while I'm trying to play catch up. He's coming along though. I'm not as smart as he is. 

I see she has a workshop in July of next year in North Carolina. I'm going to try to get into that one. I'm glad you brought this up.


----------



## JulesAK

diane0905 said:


> I'm sure that does make it much more difficult. Did you sign up for her Obedience Road website? Lots of really helpful information on it -- plus there's a Facebook group. I whined for a year and a half during the pandemic (lol) and finally found somewhere to take Logan. Now we get fussed at regularly while I'm trying to play catch up. He's coming along though. I'm not as smart as he is.
> 
> I see she has a workshop in July of next year in North Carolina. I'm going to try to get into that one. I'm glad you brought this up.


It looks like there is a waiting list for the Obedience Road so I signed up for that. Nice that you are able to get into classes now. 
Jules


----------



## diane0905

Good morning!

Logan and I went to obedience class in Fountain Inn last night.

We did:

1) Dumbbell retrieves -- on the first one, Logan retrieved the metal bowl again. At least there were no agility jumps for him to bang into.







I really need to not go when it's raining because the bowl is put out to catch the rain. lol He was a little shaky on the second retrieve, but recovered. He did the last two great.

2) Heeling -- he heeled A+ with Annette and a C with me. I consider him a traitor when he does stuff like that. I mean, I know people who teach dog training are better trainers than I am, but there is no reason for my own child to prove the point in public.







He did better with figure eights with me.

3) Broad Jump, wrap a cone, coming back to me -- He did this perfect all four times.

4) Recall -- He did great, but came in hot and his fronts were slightly off.

5) Command discrimination -- I've been practicing this at a distance and he's done very well. Last night, we did it on a platform and I think it totally confused Logan. I was scolded about moving him along too quickly and various other things. 

6) Sit (stay) for 60 seconds and Down (stay) for 60 seconds. they all do this in a line with us in front of them and various distractions going on. I have no idea why my wild child does this, but he gets an A+ for this every time. He's done this well since he was a puppy.

Logan met a new pit mix friend named Copper. He was so sweet. He just walked over to me and nudged my leg for petting, which I did and he enjoyed. His owner has done figure competitions, so we had that in common and enjoyed talking to each other. She mentioned to one of the trainers about how exuberant Logan was compared to her dog -- who was more quiet/soft. Our trainer said, "He's a Golden Retriever!" -- they take a while to settle down. I wanted to ask her if she wanted to trade dogs for two weeks to see how it feels to deal with Mr. Over Excited. I imagine harder to motivate requires some energy also. 

Other than all of that, I was very happy the man who was so upset last week did not return.


----------



## diane0905

Logan wondering why his Sissy is not home.


----------



## diane0905

Our walk today:

He gets very excited when we sneak onto the neighborhood tennis courts and are lucky enough to find a ball. It's cloudy, but muggy -- so we didn't do it for too long because it was at the end of an hour walk.



















We look for turtles here.










Our front yard:


----------



## rosegold

Just love the photo of him running on the tennis court with his ball. He looks like quite the athlete!


----------



## diane0905

rosegold said:


> Just love the photo of him running on the tennis court with his ball. He looks like quite the athlete!


Thank you! He can really run fast.


----------



## diane0905

The mom of the little girl I lent my agility jump to brought it back today. She gave me two small Bundt cakes. So sweet! Her thank you note said they didn’t think they had an agility champion on their hands, but the girls loved doing the limbo under the jump bar.


----------



## diane0905

Logan and I were supposed to have agility today, but our instructor has an eye issue and needed to go to the doctor. So, I worked on obedience and Logan going from stand to down and from down to sit today. We then worked on him going from sit to stand in heel position. He’s been creeping forward a tiny bit lately. I watched Connie Cleveland videos on how to prevent that.

I will do some weave training with him early evening when all the painters pack up and depart. 
We also did a photo shoot of ourselves outside yesterday. Our weather has been so pretty.










Abby also participated. Judging from her facial expression, she may be trying to ward off evil spirits. 😂









And my daughter, Brittany, has bought yet another blow up Halloween lawn decoration:


----------



## JulesAK

So cute, all of you 
Jules


----------



## diane0905

Eeeeeeeheeee!


----------



## diane0905

Last night zonked and then good morning smiles.


----------



## diane0905

Logan stands fairly still for hosing off on bath day. 






He gets treats for good behavior on spa day.









Treats for a well behaved bath day.







youtube.com


----------



## diane0905

Post bath:


----------



## diane0905

Logan is really enjoying his morning ritual of jumping up on the bed to get belly rubs. I enjoy the teeth show. 

We practiced dumbbell throws, downs, stands, heeling, and figure eights today.


----------



## FurdogDad

He could be a model in a doggy toothpaste ad.....


----------



## diane0905

It's so beautiful we headed to the capitol and USC again today. I love letting him be around all the students and they love giving him compliments and asking to pet him.

In front of the African American Memorial:











the lady behind us was riding her bike and the running the stairs of the capitol building. Kudos to her energy.










Beautiful breezy day:










At USC's Horseshoe:










I didn't realize there is a Cocky statue:










He's so good about putting up with my photo antics:


----------



## diane0905

Logan and I went out and about for an hour and a half this morning. I consider it a personal victory we walked by a 22 month old Doodle (who wants Logan to be his brother and Logan loves him also) with zero of Logan needing to pay him any attention. Usually the Doodle's human daddy has him off leash on his e-collar and thinks it's fine to let the dog roam into everyone's yards and to walk right up to other dogs. His mom was walking him today and she saw us from a ways away and immediately put the Doodle on a leash. 

Yesterday, I had Logan in my front yard working on directed jumps and dumbbell retrieves. A man walked by and chatted with me about what I was doing after I had put Logan in his sit and walked to the other side of the jumps. Logan held his sit and the man told me he sure was well behaved.

We go to Fountain Inn for obedience class tonight. We missed last week because it was my daughter, Brittany's, birthday and we celebrated her. I saw where three of the instructors where we go qualified their dogs for a spot to compete in the 2022 National Obedience Championship in June. No wonder they have so much commentary on my bad heeling footwork. lol 

We've been in an agility drought because we were out of town all of August and we've only been twice since then because my agility instructor has complications from Lasik. I hope that resolves for her soon because from what I've read what she has going on is painful. We are scheduled for agility again October 28th, so we'll see. I've been training him his weaves (using the Weaves that Wow book exercises) and stopped contacts on my own.

Monday I have the opportunity to take Logan to a place that does retriever training (hunt tests, field trials) to check it out. I know nothing other than what I've read. Thankfully, it isn't super far away.

From our walk this morning:


----------



## diane0905

Logan and I had fun at obedience tonight. We did well in everything mostly except our heeling was definitely a bit off. Logan forged tonight slightly and he hasn't ever done that. He's keeping momma on her toes. 😅

When we went in the entry door tonight there were three kids there -- probably 8 to 12 years old with their parents. Logan got the ooh and ahh treatment in excited kids' tone. lolol I couldn't exactly say, "Y'all stop this right now!" 

He settled down though and we did well in class. We did heeling first, and moved on to directed jumps, then broad jumps, figure eights, and recalls. After that, it was retrieving the dumbbell on the flat and then over a high jump.

I went off on my own next and worked on fronts with Logan.

I will say the thing that stressed me out the most when I first started at this school is all the dogs working on so many things off leash so close to one another. Now, it's getting better for us, and I'm loving Logan is starting to consistently work off lead within five feet in an open area of other dogs doing very active things like jumping, dumbbell retrieves, figure eights, heeling and such. So, kudos to these trainers because they are definitely helping us.

The lady with the Bernese Mountain Dogs was sweet to us again tonight. She said, "You have to love how happy and full of energy your dog is. He's so beautiful also." I love sweet people. Her Bernies are very nice also. Her husband, who has Alzheimer's, talked to me for the first time tonight. It was before class and he was trying to calm the younger Bernie down. He asked if he could walk closely by me and my dog and I told him yes. Logan held his sit as they came by several times. Maybe the man is trying to help us. He used to compete in obedience. He and his wife are so nice.

Oh -- and there's a miniature Schnauzer who comes to class with his Standard Poodle sister. He doesn't participate in obedience and stays on a raised bed in the room. Logan glanced at him tonight and he let out a low growl. Logan listened and we averted being eaten by a 12lb dog.


----------



## rosegold

That's funny about the mini schnauzer. Glad Logan's getting exposure to different dogs and distractions. It sounds like your class is throwing in lots of Open exercises too - you guys will be so ready for the ring when the time comes! Also.. I'll trade Logan's forging for Atlas's lagging with you


----------



## diane0905

rosegold said:


> That's funny about the mini schnauzer. Glad Logan's getting exposure to different dogs and distractions. It sounds like your class is throwing in lots of Open exercises too - you guys will be so ready for the ring when the time comes! Also.. I'll trade Logan's forging for Atlas's lagging with you



Haha -- I think he just surprised me because he's so good about staying in place. I'm sure he will show me all sorts of firsts by the time we are done. 🤪😅 Our heeling has been off a bit the last few times in one way or another.

Another funny thing that happened last night is when we were doing recalls. Logan runs back to me at a good quick pace, but more controlled. A Lab is in class who runs like the wind like she's outside at full speed. She was doing dumbbell retrieves beside us and doing her thing last night. She's really sweet (and fast 😅.) I said come to Logan one time right as the Lab was turning to run back to her owner. Logan thought it was a race and was coming in so hot I said "Sit!" and it was like he slid on his bottom into home base. 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## diane0905

Good morning. Logan has been so good about not destroying any of my Halloween decorations. He doesn't generally tear up my stuff, but some of the Halloween decor definitely looks like toys. He's only messed with the cute stuffed creatures going up my stairwell. He's poking his nose through the railing and getting them. So far, he has brought me the Wolfman and Dracula. I'm fortunate he grabs them and brings them right to me. "Look mom! I found a new toy!"

My mother gave me those and she passed away when I was thirty-one. I'm sixty now. I believe she got those cute things at a chain drugstore. Anyway, the world won't end if he eats one, but I hope he doesn't. 🤪 I have things my sister (she passed away a few years ago) created out of reach.

He loves those ravens also. They make sound, their eyes light up red, and their heads turn from side to side.


----------



## diane0905

Logan found a new friend today. He thinks they may be related. I couldn't get him to do two thumbs up. 😅


----------



## FurdogDad

I see a family resemblement......


----------



## diane0905

Photo from our back porch in Cashiers, NC. Logan gets to run in those meadows. They go on and on.










Also, when we got here last night. Logan wanted to run in the meadows right then after the long car ride. He makes me laugh. 😍😅


----------



## rosegold

That view is absolutely gorgeous. I’d love to see that out my back window. Logan is a lucky boy


----------



## diane0905

rosegold said:


> That view is absolutely gorgeous. I’d love to see that out my back window. Logan is a lucky boy


Thank you! We see bears 🐻 , wild turkeys 🦃 , fox 🦊, deer 🦌, rabbits 🐇, and who knows what else is out there.


----------



## diane0905

Logan out by the neighborhood pond this morning

























And in the mountains this past weekend:










He had tons of fun running free in the meadows this weekend. Late afternoon today, we are heading to Camden to run in a field and perhaps retrieve in a pond.


----------



## diane0905

Logan and I had fun today going to meet a field trainer lady. Logan had no qualms about jumping into a pond to retrieve a bumper. He does that in our pool. He would not retrieve the bumper on land. I told her I’ve never tossed the bumper on land. He fetches tennis balls for me and will retrieve his dumbbell in obedience. I will work on it and see if I can get him to retrieve the bumper on land. 

A man drove up to pick up his lab and he asked how Logan was doing. She said, “He retrieved on water well, but not on land. His general obedience is stellar.” I bet the ladies at our competition obedience class don’t describe us that way. 😅


----------



## OscarsDad

Just continuing to enjoy all of the wonderful pictures of your handsome boy!


----------



## diane0905

OscarsDad said:


> Just continuing to enjoy all of the wonderful pictures of your handsome boy!


Thank you! He’s such a sweetheart. I’m smitten. 😍


----------



## diane0905

Logan did very well in obedience tonight. He’s starting to get much better at keeping his arousal level down around other dogs/new dogs. He’s also not breaking away or stealing dumbbells anymore. 

We did group heeling, directed jumps, figure eights, broad jumps, and dumbbell retrieves on the flat and over the high jump. He has regressed slightly on heeling dropping his head at times. Cat told me what to work on for that. That was the only hiccup tonight. We have two more weeks left for this session.

Oh, and I put Logan in his place today (raised bed) when I knew someone was arriving at the front door. The man rang the doorbell, came in, walked around the corner into the room, and stood there and Logan didn’t budge. It made me happy. He complimented Logan’s good behavior.

The man is the dog walker I hired to walk Logan while I’m out of town Friday and Saturday until the afternoon. He’s also a dog trainer, so that’s good. My brother is pet/house sitting, but he’s not in good enough health to give Logan the walks he needs.

These two photos from earlier today on our walk.


----------



## diane0905

We are heading to Charleston, SC for our niece’s wedding. My daughter and all three of her children (8, 6, and 4) are in the wedding. 💗

I get nervous leaving my dogs, but I’m sure they will be fine. 😬 We will be back home early afternoon on Saturday.


----------



## diane0905

Logan’s dog walker said he stayed right at his side except to go potty and did not try to meet other dogs. Good boy! 🐶😍 Doing his momma proud.


----------



## FurdogDad

Someone once said "A good dog a proud dog mom makes...." or something like that.....


----------



## diane0905

Logan’s final report card from his dog walker:

“Logan was a treat to exercise. He behaved almost perfectly (a couple of squirrels and cats) and was complimented everywhere we went. Let me know if y’all ever need anything in the future!”

We will take it. 😀


----------



## FurdogDad

Sounds like an A- to me....if it weren't for those darn cats and squirrels....


----------



## diane0905

FurdogDad said:


> Sounds like an A- to me....if it weren't for those darn cats and squirrels....


Believe me, I will take it. 😂 He’s really coming along. I’d worry about him if he didn’t want to let a squirrel know who’s boss.


----------



## diane0905

Halloween fun:


----------



## diane0905

A couple of the witch version.


----------



## diane0905

Logan loves, loves, loves the grands and Grace -- the oldest (8) -- loves dogs so much:



















Little Adler (4 years old -- Adler means "eagle" in German. Adler's great grandmother is from Germany.)


----------



## diane0905

Funny training story from a city girl out at a field/hunt style dog training place.

Our trainer said, "Let's see how Logan reacts to a duck." She pulled a duck out of a bag by its leg and proceeded to carry it around upside down by the leg with Logan following it everywhere she went with his nose right at the duck.

As I watched, the duck was basically just hanging there and she kept pulling its wing out (gently) to keep Logan interested. He was all in anyway with the duck curiosity.

All the while, I thought the duck was dead as a doorknob. It was not budging or making any noise. She eventually turned it over and tossed it up a little and it took off in flight wildly with Logan in hot pursuit. 😅 He chased the duck quite a ways as it flew away and was way far away running in circles by the next pond. She told me to call him because he was going to go in again after the duck. I did and he came running.

I must be easily entertained because I found all of that highly entertaining. I told her I thought the duck was dead so she could put me on her dumb city girl list.    

We also worked on his retrieving in water and land using a bumper launcher. It was his first time seeing one of those also.

He is really having a fun time with this training so far.


----------



## Coastal Pup

I laughed at the duck story! Another question from a city gal - was the duck wild? Trained? Does it come back? How’d they get it in the first place? Clearly I know less than nothing about hunting 🤣


----------



## diane0905

Coastal Pup said:


> I laughed at the duck story! Another question from a city gal - was the duck wild? Trained? Does it come back? How’d they get it in the first place? Clearly I know less than nothing about hunting 🤣


It sure wasn't coming back after Logan gave chase. 🤣 She called it a lucky duck because it was set free. lol She said she used to raise ducks.

I've only had experienced with little yellow fluffy ducks who slide down a water slide at the State Fair.


----------



## Coastal Pup

diane0905 said:


> It sure wasn't coming back after Logan gave chase. 🤣 She called it a lucky duck because it was set free. lol She said she used to raise ducks.
> 
> I've only had experienced with little yellow fluffy ducks who slide down a water slide at the State Fair.


LOL!!!! He really is a lucky duck 😂

I don’t think I even have that! Beckett and I saw some ducks at the pumpkin patch this year, that’s about the only exposure I’ve had lol!


----------



## diane0905

Coastal Pup said:


> LOL!!!! He really is a lucky duck 😂
> 
> I don’t think I even have that! Beckett and I saw some ducks at the pumpkin patch this year, that’s about the only exposure I’ve had lol!




I have fed ducks before and we have them in our ponds here in the neighborhood. Not as much lately though. We have geese seasonally and Great Blue Heron.


----------



## diane0905

So, Logan has had these cowlicks across his shoulders for a while and I couldn't get them to lie flat. After we did our hunt/field training yesterday, I gave him a bath because he smells like a swamp after. I decided I was going to spend twice as much time blowing him dry across his topline. So I dried and kept drying when I thought he was dry. Hair looks great and lying flat. Doy. 

We have obedience class tonight. I've been working on his heeling in short spurts and making it fun, so hopefully tonight he will do well. I plan on taking him out and about for an hour and a half or so this morning -- we walk, we sniff, we play. I'll take him another hour around 1:00 to 2:00. It seems to be what works best for him on a day he ends up being in a car for a little over three hours.

We have agility tomorrow! It's been so long. I feel, more or less, we've had a three month break from agility between us being gone in August and then our trainer having detached eye flap issues. Looking forward to getting going again.


----------



## diane0905

Logan did so well in obedience class tonight. He heeled well, he did recalls well, he did directed jumps well, he did dumbbell retrieves well, he did figure eights well, and he did broad jumps well. We only had one glitch on directed jumps when right as he was about to jump, someone came out of the bathroom door right beside him. It threw him off and he slowed down and didn't jump. Carlene said she'll give him a young dog /newer at obedience pass on that one for now. 

I was very proud of him and let him know. I was scolded a couple of times for my feet position for fronts and for the dang body English I put into my commands at times. I'm working on it and I'm calmer than I used to be. Annette told me to please say my commands louder and firmer because I'm soft spoken. I need to tell my husband she said that. 🤣

Oh, and a lady in there who is newer than me asked me if I was planning on competing and what show have I signed up for. I almost snorted, but instead just told her we were not ready yet. Anette let her know it usually takes a year or a bit more to get a dog ready for actual competition. I think Logan and I have been going for about five months now. I'm sticking with my Logan being three for us to be ready thought process that's in my head. We shall see. Annette knows more than I do.


----------



## diane0905

Logan is on a roll. We have only been to agility once in three months and he managed to string together 14 obstacles (I believe she said) three times in a row at a good pace. Alison videoed the fourth and he missed the hoop, of course, but we got 13 recorded. 🤪 If she sends it to me, I'll share it. He wasn't quite as speedy on that run because he grows weary of our shenanigans, but overall he had a great agility day today. He's also maturing -- he hung around us a lot and when he did wander while we were talking, he immediately ran over when I called him. He's such a good boy. 

One time when we let him wander off, he started running and made up his own course and made it back to us so proud of himself.


----------



## rosegold

Can’t believe it has only been five months at the obedience center! Sounds like Logan is doing an awesome job.


----------



## diane0905

rosegold said:


> Can’t believe it has only been five months at the obedience center! Sounds like Logan is doing an awesome job.


Feels longer to me also! Probably because of the hour and 40 minute drive each way. 🤣

Thank you! We are certainly not experts at anything, but it feels good to start seeing some progress.


----------



## diane0905

This is from about halfway through agility class. Logan did several of this sequence, but missed the hoop on this one. It’s the one we recorded, so here we are. I thought he did great today — especially considering we’ve only been once in three months.

Ignore the number of times I said Logan’s name. I’ve regressed over the last three months.🤪


----------



## diane0905

From yesterday's walk. We were delighted to find the tennis courts open and he found a ball quickly. We took the day off from training.


----------



## diane0905

Photos rom today's walk. It's chilly today! I'm heading to Naples, Florida next weekend for five nights, so warmer weather is coming. My brother is going to stay here at the house and the same dog trainer who walked Logan last time is going to give him a morning and afternoon walk. He said he loves Logan, so I guess Logan made a good impression. 😃

We walked four miles this morning.

Later, we trained weaves for agility, heeling (heel position, normal pace, about turns, halts), then we played with his tennis balls for a while, and after that we trained fetch his bumper.

Logan would like four more miles, but momma is pooped. 🤪


----------



## diane0905

Every time Abby eats, Logan politely waits for her to finish her meal and walk off — then he brings her bowl to me.


----------



## diane0905

I was grumpy today to a neighbor. I guess she was a neighbor -- I didn't recognize her or her dog and I thought I knew all the dogs. Her dog was ahead of her and pulling at us as they were coming up the road. He was a pretty hefty looking Lab. I politely told her Logan couldn't greet her dog. I could tell by her trajectory and smile they were heading up to us. I especially do not want Logan greeting dogs pulling like crazy. Logan was actually holding his own and not returning the excitement.

She asked, "Why?" (I was thinking because I said so and this is my dang dog!) I replied I have worked hard to get Logan to have proper greeting manners and I did not want him participating in an over excited on leash greeting. Well, she looked like she felt sorry for Logan or something and kept edging in our direction. When her dog was halfway across the road towards us, it lunged hard and rushed on over. I told her, "I just asked you not to do that." She said "I can't help it. He's stronger than me." Nothing nice was going to come out of me at that point, so I said nothing and walked away. I'm sure my face said something. I also noticed her dog's collar was so loose, it could have easily slipped it.

I was proud of Logan. He didn't even get excited when the dog lunged over to us and walked on when I said "Let's go." Good boy. Dumb lady.

I called my husband to tell him I was losing it with the neighbors and felt a little guilty. He asked me why and said if I said something to her twice and she still didn't listen, she was in the wrong.

Anyhoo. Logan did well in that situation. 🤣


----------



## diane0905

Logan was striking his majestic poses on our walk today. I haven't brushed him yet today, but will before our afternoon lesson because he will probably get in a pond. 



















We saw a Boston Terrier and a yappy little white dog (Hallie) rushing up her driveway on our walk today. Logan did great. Hallie has to be getting up there in years as she yapped at Luke most of his life also.


----------



## FurdogDad

Well, it's nice that Logan respects his elders.......


----------



## diane0905

FurdogDad said:


> Well, it's nice that Logan respects his elders.......


She has a lot of sass left.


----------



## skay22

Gosh he's beautiful! Where did you get such a fine looking boy? What camera do you use? I am so in love with all the pictures!


----------



## diane0905

Hannah09 said:


> Gosh he's beautiful! Where did you get such a fine looking boy? What camera do you use? I am so in love with all the pictures!


Thank you so much, Hannah (or Hannah’s mom 😀 ) He's a really sweet boy also.

I got him from Robin Bowen/Prism Golden Retrievers in Ocala, Florida. She's a member here on the forum.

I'm using my iPhone 12 Pro to take photos.


----------



## diane0905

Logan and I had so much fun with our field trainer (Cara) tonight. She told me she participated in field trials. Her husband passed away a while ago and I know he was heavily involved in retriever training. Anyway, she's super nice and a lot of fun. I noticed there were signs up for some sort of retriever training something going on soon. 

She pulled out a duck tonight and hurled it way out into the pond -- much further than I have. She held Logan and sent him and he bolted in to go get it. He sure swims faster in a pond than he does in our pool. 😅 He did that several times and then we moved onto land. Logan went barreling after the duck (first time we used a duck for retrieving), but when he got to it he was either sniffing it excitedly or licking it. So, hopefully he'll start picking the duck up. She has much bigger bumpers than I do, so she was working with him with those also.

I find all of this very entertaining and Logan loves being outside swimming in ponds and running on fields.

I'd say the only negative is having to come home to shampoo, condition, and blow dry because I don't get home until around 5:00 and it's getting dark earlier. We do it though because he smells like a swamp. 

I wish I had taken a photo of him coming out of the water with a duck, but I suppose those sorts of shenanigans can come later after we learn much more.


----------



## skay22

diane0905 said:


> Thank you so much, Hannah (or Hannah’s mom 😀 ) He's a really sweet boy also.
> 
> I got him from Robin Bowen/Prism Golden Retrievers in Ocala, Florida. She's a member here on the forum.
> 
> I'm using my iPhone 12 Pro to take photos.


Wow he is simply beautiful! The iPhone 12 does take amazing pictures!


----------



## diane0905

A man rolled down his car window in our neighborhood today and said Logan was a beautiful dog. I told him thanks and he followed up with the question that always makes me want to giggle, "What kind of dog is that?!" I said a Golden Retriever and he said, "Seriously? I've never seen one look that gorgeous." 

We appreciate it, but I guess I love dogs so much I can't imagine not recognizing a Golden Retriever.

A neighbor lady stopped me (she just lives a few houses down) and told me she wanted me to come over and teach Azalea (one year old English Cream) to walk on a leash like Logan. I was thinking, "Heck no. You're on your own!"


----------



## diane0905

Logan is ready for agility today.










Stupid portrait setting focused on my big head and blurred Logan, but I love his sweet smile:


----------



## rosegold

He is looking so good! Looks like he knows it too


----------



## diane0905

Agility went great today. Logan really seems to love it.


----------



## diane0905

Logan is about to have days off from training until next weekend. We are going on a trip.

He wakes me up in the mornings with this move. 🤪


----------



## diane0905

Logan is out and about with his dog walker and I'm packing. Ugh! I don't like leaving him. He fares much better than I do. 🤪


----------



## diane0905

Logan’s obedience classes have been canceled until the New Year due to something unexpected (death of close family member of manager) at the obedience club.

I will keep Logan busy so he doesn’t backslide, although he doesn’t appear to forget much of anything. We need a holiday break anyway.


----------



## diane0905

One more thing -- I'm getting a little Cuckoo. Maybe I should say Cuckoo-er than usual.

My dog walker/trainer I hired told me right before we headed to Naples, "He is so good! He really knows heel position!" In my head (besides thank you), I was thinking "Don't you screw him up. Heel position is not the same as just casual walking." I use the command "heel" for heeling and getting in to heel position. When we are just walking in the neighborhood, I say "with me", which he does -- but he has some leeway there as long as there's no tension on the lead and he's not forging ahead. He also has plenty of sniff time on a long line. He seems to understand the difference. I didn't say this to the man, of course, because I'm sure I would have gotten the "You're crazy, aren't you?" look. 

I also had the same kind of thoughts when I heard my brother and this trainer/walker guy repeating the sit command to Logan. It reminded me when Annette at the obedience club told me earlier on to give him a second to process and do what I asked and to stop repeating the command. I've been guilty of repeating twice, but I'm talking a string of "Sit! Sit! Sit! Sit!"

Anyhoo, Logan listens to me and to our competition obedience trainers, agility trainer, and the field trainer. Perhaps I'm underestimating his skills when I worry all will fall apart while I'm away and he's hearing repeat commands. 🤪😅


----------



## SteveRuffin

Logan is a handsome lad!


----------



## diane0905

SteveRuffin said:


> Logan is a handsome lad!


Thank you! He's such a sweet and good boy. Really playful. Lots of energy.


----------



## Ontariodogsitter

diane0905 said:


> I was grumpy today to a neighbor. I guess she was a neighbor -- I didn't recognize her or her dog and I thought I knew all the dogs. Her dog was ahead of her and pulling at us as they were coming up the road. He was a pretty hefty looking Lab. I politely told her Logan couldn't greet her dog. I could tell by her trajectory and smile they were heading up to us. I especially do not want Logan greeting dogs pulling like crazy. Logan was actually holding his own and not returning the excitement.


I just read your "grumpy neigbour" post, which gave me a chuckle...
We have a neighbor few houses down from us, in the country it's about 1/4 mile and I have asked her to stop, when she rushed towards my pup, who was just grasping the "don't talk to strangers" bit...
I asked her not to come any closer and Thanked her when she stopped. 
Beside the fact that we are on "lock down" so not really in to getting close to anybody, I simply prefer a quiet doggy walk without having to be sociable. 
About a month later the same neighbor literally popped out of her hedge, scared the heck out of me, and asked why I objected to my dog being "friendly" ????
I am afraid nothing really intelligent came to mind, luckily Addy WALKED ON as asked , all I managed was
"it's called obedience training" haven't seen her since


----------



## Coastal Pup

diane0905 said:


> I also had the same kind of thoughts when I heard my brother and this trainer/walker guy repeating the sit command to Logan. It reminded me when Annette at the obedience club told me earlier on to give him a second to process and do what I asked and to stop repeating the command. I've been guilty of repeating twice, but I'm talking a string of "Sit! Sit! Sit! Sit!"


I’ve let friends practice training with Beckett just so that he will get used to obeying others, not just me, but I usually regret it almost immediately 🤣 I always try to give B 1-2 seconds (unless it’s something urgent like another dog approaching) but I guess some people want a .02 second reaction! Maybe Beckett is just slow but sometimes I worry they will make him even slower!
In general if B doesn’t sit after 2 seconds I normally tap his rear and he will sit, but it is always painful to watch someone repeat the command if he’s in an uncooperative mood. I usually jump in and tap his butt after 3 times so he doesn’t start thinking he can ignore it! It’s all about training the humans 🤣


----------



## diane0905

Coastal Pup said:


> I’ve let friends practice training with Beckett just so that he will get used to obeying others, not just me, but I usually regret it almost immediately 🤣 I always try to give B 1-2 seconds (unless it’s something urgent like another dog approaching) but I guess some people want a .02 second reaction! Maybe Beckett is just slow but sometimes I worry they will make him even slower!
> In general if B doesn’t sit after 2 seconds I normally tap his rear and he will sit, but it is always painful to watch someone repeat the command if he’s in an uncooperative mood. I usually jump in and tap his butt after 3 times so he doesn’t start thinking he can ignore it! It’s all about training the humans 🤣


I just leave saying a prayer. 😅 Logan will recoup when I’m back home. He listens great to people we train with at obedience, agility, and on the field. He definitely listens to one sit from me. Sit means stay to us.


----------



## diane0905

My brother says he can tell Logan is looking for me occasionally and has been laying by the back door (where we come into the house from our driveway.). I'm glad we are going home tomorrow.


----------



## diane0905

Reunited.


----------



## diane0905

I think Logan definitely missed me.


----------



## FurdogDad

I was gonna ask who was happiest that you're home....you, Logan or Abby?


----------



## diane0905

FurdogDad said:


> I was gonna ask who was happiest that you're home....you, Logan or Abby?


All of us.


----------



## diane0905

Logan is enjoying life today. He loves my grands.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## diane0905

And from earlier on our walk.


----------



## cwag

diane0905 said:


> I think Logan definitely missed me.
> 
> View attachment 887124


Oh how sweet!


----------



## diane0905

November 19, 2021







youtube.com


----------



## diane0905

Logan and I have been taking a break from training. I thought we could use a rest other than walks & playtime. We get back at field stuff and agility next week. Obedience starts back in January. Logan is in for a treat when everyone converges on our house this week for the holiday. We'll have guests, including an 11 year old Labradoodle overnight guest, who will wonder why we traded in Luke for an energetic dog. 

Some man who was working on the house next door was smiling at us as I ran from Logan across the front yard yelling touch and holding out my hand. Logan has no problem catching up with me in no time flat to touch my palm with his nose.

I hope I find time for bath day tomorrow. If not, he will just get a good brushing and get his bath after pond swimming on Monday.

Here's from today's walk:


----------



## diane0905

My sister and I have been taking an annual Thanksgiving dog photo since my last Golden, Luke, and her Labradoodle, Beans, were young. Beans is eleven now. 

Luke passed in 2019 and we didn’t take one that year. I didn’t host Thanksgiving that year, which I have been doing for about 25 years. Luke died in August and I was still too sad in November to host a big celebration.

In 2020 COVID canceled Thanksgiving.

This year we were so happy to get everyone together and get back to our photo.










Logan in the front yard. The grands and friends were out there playing and Logan loved hanging out.









He couldn’t believe his good fortune to get so much attention and good loving today from so many new people. He even got turkey.


----------



## diane0905

It’s somebody’s 2nd birthday!!

Happy birthday sweet Logan!! 🥳🎈🎉

I love him so much. 💗 So does Daddy and sweet Abby. He’s such a good boy.


----------



## OscarsDad

diane0905 said:


> This is from about halfway through agility class. Logan did several of this sequence, but missed the hoop on this one. It’s the one we recorded, so here we are. I thought he did great today — especially considering we’ve only been once in three months.
> 
> Ignore the number of times I said Logan’s name. I’ve regressed over the last three months.🤪


One of you looks more exhausted than the other! Fun to watch him learn!


----------



## OscarsDad

diane0905 said:


> It’s somebody’s 2nd birthday!!
> 
> Happy birthday sweet Logan!! 🥳🎈🎉
> 
> I love him so much. 💗 So does Daddy and sweet Abby. He’s such a good boy.
> View attachment 887328
> 
> 
> View attachment 887329
> 
> View attachment 887330


Really hard to believe he is two already! So happy!


----------



## cwag

Sweet, sweet Logan. I know you will have a happy day. I love seeing how he plays with Abby. I can't believe its been 2 years already.


----------



## FurdogDad

Happy Birthday Logan!! That's an awesome duck.


----------



## diane0905

OscarsDad said:


> One of you looks more exhausted than the other! Fun to watch him learn!


Ha -- he is clearly the faster of the two.


----------



## diane0905

cwag said:


> Sweet, sweet Logan. I know you will have a happy day. I love seeing how he plays with Abby. I can't believe its been 2 years already.


He's so good with her. She gets so lively. lol He's good about being gentle with her.


----------



## diane0905

We just took Logan's birthday walk. 

Brian took a little nick to the hand because a man had his Lab (Leo) back in the woods off leash (Logan was leashed), he saw us and leashed Leo, walked about 15 yards away and unleashed Leo (!), and Leo came running over in growl mode. His owner was calling him, but to no avail. Leo is 11 and has tumors so Brian just got in front of Logan (Brian's big) and then I was in front of Logan. Logan just let out an excited bark ready to roll (I swear he thinks it's playtime), but luckily Leo's owner had grabbed him by then. Profanity words. 🙃 People. At least Logan will move on along without dragging me after that kind of excitement.

Other than that fun, it was a lovely birthday walk. We got two good behavior compliments and a beautiful dog compliment. We visited my grands and they gave Logan good birthday petting.


----------



## diane0905

Hanging out in Logan’s sister’s (Brittany) yard. 









Logan and Santa. 🎅🏻







youtube.com


----------



## diane0905

We hope Sissy gets even more blow up items since mom refuses to buy them. 😂🎅🏻🎄


----------



## Coastal Pup

Omg the one of him sitting next to the dog 😂😍


----------



## diane0905

Coastal Pup said:


> Omg the one of him sitting next to the dog 😂😍


😃 I thought the propeller moving one would throw him off, but he didn't seem too concerned about decapitation. 🤣


----------



## Coastal Pup

diane0905 said:


> 😃 I thought the propeller moving one would throw him off, but he didn't seem too concerned about decapitation. 🤣


ignorance is bliss 🤣
When he kept smiling it looked like he was saying “take the picture, mom! I’m ready!”


----------



## diane0905

Facebook brought up Logan's first birthday photo in my memories. His attitude sure has improved since last year. 

Kidding. He's always been a good boy. The contrast in expressions made me laugh. Some pointed out it was definitely the hat. lol


----------



## FurdogDad

Yeah, maybe he's just not a hat guy......


----------



## diane0905

Logan's second time training with an actual duck. He retrieved on land this time.


----------



## skay22

Logan is so beautiful!


----------



## diane0905

Hazel21 said:


> Logan is so beautiful!


Thank you!


----------



## diane0905

Logan is playing King of the mountain today. We have agility at 3:30, but I don't know how much he'll run around because it's sunny and 73 degrees. It feels warm.

I posted this earlier, but forgot to hit post reply.

We've been to agility since and Logan strung together 16 obstacles, I tweaked a ligament or tendon (just a bit -- getting old to be running and doing front crosses, I guess  ), and Logan met a really sweet two year old (spayed - I asked) Golden Retriever named Macy. I think they were pretty smitten with one another.


----------



## diane0905

Another very serious bath day. He's great and stays perfectly still, but I don't think he's going to smile about it. lol


----------



## cwag

That is not a happy face.


----------



## diane0905

Logan chilling in front of our Christmas tree last night.


----------



## diane0905

Logan on the move:


----------



## FurdogDad

I love floppidy ears.......


----------



## diane0905

We had a fun time at field training yesterday. Logan was definitely not happy his trainer lady did not have a duck. She did, however, pull out a duck sound making item and, at first, when she sling shotted the bumpers he would run to get the bumper and run back to look for the duck at the slingshot. We worked on water retrieves, land retrieves, and hold. She said Logan is doing well.

He was funny hearing a rooster crow and you could tell he was trying to sort that out. We don't have those in our Columbia neighborhood.

I have to admit, in full city girl thinking mode, I cringe when he jumps in and out of the pond -- this time covered in black mud and these little round sticky (as in adhering like glue, not prickly) plant pieces. I bring him home and bathe blow dry him immediately. I cringe because I know that is labor intensive and we end up doing it around 5:00 in the evening as class is at 3:00 in the afternoon. Whine, whine, whine. 

On a positive note, I'm so happy/thankful Logan is not getting ear infections post swimming (knock on wood.) Even though I washed sweet Luke's ears with a solution for post swimming, he would get them much more often because he had such bad allergies.


----------



## diane0905

It was damp down by the pond, but we headed there anyway. Logan enjoyed.

He's a sign rule breaker down there...


----------



## FurdogDad

He wasn't barking Officer, he was just sitting there. ...


----------



## diane0905

FurdogDad said:


> He wasn't barking Officer, he was just sitting there. ...


A friend told me I should take some red tape down there and change the sign to barking. 🤪


----------



## OscarsDad

I love coming back to your thread and enjoying handsome, irreverent Logan!


----------



## diane0905

We had great fun last night. A lot of the neighborhood children caroled going around in two large hay wagons. A police car followed them around with lights on. In this photo Logan is sitting there watching them sing -- probably about 40 to 50 kids in total. Some were out on the cul de sac island (where we were) running around and there were about 10 adults on our island. I think they had about six stops in total.

Anyway, Logan was thrilled to be a part of the festivities. After this, we walked to the after caroling party at our neighborhood clubhouse. Santa even showed up. Logan loved it. He's so good with children. One really small kid walked up -- about two -- not sure where parents were -- but he was so soft and sweet and walked up to Logan and said, "Hello" in his cute little voice. I was right beside Logan ready to make sure small child did not end up on his behind or having his face exfoliated with a tongue.

I only had two irritating neighbor moments. One lady who has a Golden Doodle who insists on letting that dog off lead and just running up to people. She let it rush right over to Logan last night and he was sitting being such a good boy. Her Doodle just turned two like Logan. One neighbor even said "Incoming!" last week to me and the Doodle came flying around the corner off leash at the 4-way stop. I grabbed her collar because I thought she was just loose. Well, her dumb dumb owner man sauntered up about a minute later and said in a lazy voice, "thanks. She's faster than me." Lord! A couple of cars came through the stop while he was slowly heading to get her. I just held on. Doodle didn't love it. I didn't care.

Another was a lady who is very friendly and has two large Doodles who drag her down the road. She got down on the grass and started roughhousing with Logan. I told her I like him to stay calm when we are in crowds like that and she kept going saying, "I wish you would train my dogs!" 🤪 So, it was time to go and I said we were heading home. 😅

Anyhoo, here's sweet boy watching the carolers. I think he thinks he's a real boy and is wondering why he isn't on the hay ride. He got good hugs from my grands and I swiped cheese cubes from the refreshment table for him. It was good training because I had him sit on his longer line as I walked over and came back with the cheese. Adler, my grandson, tried to give him a Bon Bon, but that was a no go according to Gammy (me.)


----------



## OscarsDad

diane0905 said:


> We had great fun last night. A lot of the neighborhood children caroled going around in two large hay wagons. A police car followed them around with lights on. In this photo Logan is sitting there watching them sing -- probably about 40 to 50 kids in total. Some were out on the cul de sac island (where we were) running around and there were about 10 adults on our island. I think they had about six stops in total.
> 
> Anyway, Logan was thrilled to be a part of the festivities. After this, we walked to the after caroling party at our neighborhood clubhouse. Santa even showed up. Logan loved it. He's so good with children. One really small kid walked up -- about two -- not sure where parents were -- but he was so soft and sweet and walked up to Logan and said, "Hello" in his cute little voice. I was right beside Logan ready to make sure small child did not end up on his behind or having his face exfoliated with a tongue.
> 
> I only had two irritating neighbor moments. One lady who has a Golden Doodle who insists on letting that dog off lead and just running up to people. She let it rush right over to Logan last night and he was sitting being such a good boy. Her Doodle just turned two like Logan. One neighbor even said "Incoming!" last week to me and the Doodle came flying around the corner off leash at the 4-way stop. I grabbed her collar because I thought she was just loose. Well, her dumb dumb owner man sauntered up about a minute later and said in a lazy voice, "thanks. She's faster than me." Lord! A couple of cars came through the stop while he was slowly heading to get her. I just held on. Doodle didn't love it. I didn't care.
> 
> Another was a lady who is very friendly and has two large Doodles who drag her down the road. She got down on the grass and started roughhousing with Logan. I told her I like him to stay calm when we are in crowds like that and she kept going saying, "I wish you would train my dogs!" 🤪 So, it was time to go and I said we were heading home. 😅
> 
> Anyhoo, here's sweet boy watching the carolers. I think he thinks he's a real boy and is wondering why he isn't on the hay ride. He got good hugs from my grands and I swiped cheese cubes from the refreshment table for him. It was good training because I had him sit on his longer line as I walked over and came back with the cheese. Adler, my grandson, tried to give him a Bon Bon, but that was a no go according to Gammy (me.)
> 
> View attachment 887650


Golden Retrievers and the holidays! Perfect together!


----------



## diane0905

We went on about a two hour and 15 minute adventure today. I threw about seven balls on the tennis court for him and then we just explored the neighborhood. A lady at the obedience club said I should give it a name when Logan stands like he is in the second photo because he's free stacking. I'm keeping my mouth shut because I have no idea if he's doing it right and I like to give something a name when I know it's correct and not by happenstance. I bought a Fenzi webinar on conformation and need to get to watching just to be more in the know. 





































It's brush, bath, and trim time, but it's also field training afternoon. It looks like the warmest day is Friday, so that will be grooming day.


----------



## diane0905

Logan training today. 









Logan training







youtube.com





He loves Cara’s mule. She hauls the ducks in the back.

Logan did a double retrieve for the first time today.

"Double – Two consecutive retrieves or marks. Two objects a dog sees thrown for it to retrieve. These objects are not thrown at the same time. A double tests the dog’s memory as it must pick up one object, return to its handler, then go get the other object and bring it back. "


----------



## FurdogDad

Those Subaru dogs ain't got nothing on him.....he makes that Kubota look GOOD


----------



## diane0905

I'm going to add one of Logan's Christmas jammy photos in this thread:










And here he is by the tree. He's such a good boy about the tree and was last year also. He just likes laying by it at night.










We have agility this afternoon. He always enjoys that. I'm about to take him out for his walk. We've had beautiful weather lately.


----------



## diane0905

I took Logan on a long walk this morning and he seemed in high gear. He walked fine with me and, amazingly, listens when I tell him not to go after squirrels 🤪 , but he just seemed amped. I figured when we went to agility, he may have an unfocused day. Instead, he flew like the wind and was spot on all through class.

We did weaves, which I mostly practice at home on my own. I told our instructor he does them without guides (that shows how long it's been since we've done weaves in class), so she removed them, and he ran his weaves fine. We did those last. Earlier, we did teeter work and strung a bunch of obstacles together a few times.

We worked on a post turn and I thought she meant for me to turn after he went over one jump and turn him before he got to the next jump. Instead, she meant for him to go over both jumps and me turn him around immediately. Anyhoo, she said she was pretty impressed I could get him to turn with me before he hit that second jump -- they were pretty close together. lol


----------



## diane0905

Logan and I went to the Capitol, the University's Horseshoe, and Logan took his first walk down Main Street today. It was nice and cool. Logan got plenty of compliments. 

As we first started out down Main, Logan stopped and I said "Let's go, Logan!", but he was still pausing. I realized it's because he's never walked on a sidewalk grate before. I told him it was okay and put a treat on it and he stepped right on. Once he did that, he didn't seem to care anymore. I'm glad because that would have been difficult on Main Street. 😅


----------



## diane0905

Logan is such a sweetie.


----------



## FurdogDad

Can't help but love a face like that.....


----------



## diane0905

FurdogDad said:


> Can't help but love a face like that.....


Yes. He's very kissable. 🥰


----------



## diane0905

I took Logan to the vet today for a rash under his arms and on his chest. He gave him an antibiotic for it. We did get good news on our visit. I was able to get a few more pounds on Logan as the vet thought he could afford to gain a few. He's 68lbs now and eating 1 3/4 cups of food twice a day. It seems like a lot of food to me, so I will keep an eye out that he doesn't start creeping up in weight. He's so on the move, it may just be he requires that much food. 

Oh, and the vet tech gave him something that was shaped like a ruler and hard as a rock -- probably about 8 to 10 inches long. I asked her if he could get choked on it and she said, "I don't know. Do you think he would try to swallow it?" 🤪 I asked her if he could have a little piece of Puperoni instead.


----------



## diane0905

Christmas Eve Logan and me.









Edit:

I get these weird descriptions of my photos describing what is detected in them. For this one, I get:

*Smile Dog Carnivore Happy Fawn

🤪 *


----------



## diane0905

Some photos from Christmas Eve and Christmas Day. Logan did great in a house full of family, cooking, children playing, gift opening, and a visiting nephew dog. ♥


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great pictures, looks like you all had a wonderful Christmas!


----------



## FurdogDad

I love the glasses....


----------



## FurdogDad

They give him a look of sophistication.....


----------



## diane0905

FurdogDad said:


> I love the glasses....


I got them at a bar with my daughter. lol


----------



## diane0905

FurdogDad said:


> They give him a look of sophistication.....


They did the same for me. 🤣


----------



## diane0905

We traveled up to Cashiers, NC today. Rain is predicted while we are here, but we just took Logan on a walk and it isn't raining -- just very damp out. I love being up here this time of year because there are hardly any people here in our neighborhood and Logan can walk off leash and run to his heart's content in the meadows. More than likely, bears are taking a snooze although I was a Girl Scout and am always prepared.


----------



## diane0905

Logan is having a grand time up here in the mountains. Our forecast calls for a lot of rain, but it's been more misty than anything. Some rain, but we are finding plenty of time to be out and about. 

I didn't see the rainbow until I was home and looking at the photo. I think I was watching Logan having fun off leash.





























Earlier on before I released him to be totally free.


----------



## FurdogDad

He's King of the Mountains.......standing on that boulder?


----------



## diane0905

FurdogDad said:


> He's King of the Mountains.......standing on that boulder?


Apparently! I just said, "Up, Logan!" He cooperates well for photos. 😃


----------



## FurdogDad

He's a good boy.


----------



## diane0905

I went ahead and signed Logan up for obedience class that starts on January 4th. He may be trying out conformation, but until that is set up we will keep training. On a very happy note, for me, class is at 11:00 a.m. instead of 6:00 p.m. Since I drive an hour and 40 minutes to take him, the morning hour works much better for traffic reasons and because I can get home by 3:00 in the afternoon instead of at night. Yay!


----------



## diane0905

My morning entertainment:


----------



## diane0905

Last walk for this trip. Logan loves Cashiers, NC.


----------



## diane0905

After all the rain in Cashiers, we decided today was a bath and blow dry day. I haven’t trimmed him yet. Anyway, as per usual there were no smiles for spa day photos, but he broke them out in the laundry room when I told him we were getting dinner.

We also took a long walk today, trained for obedience, played, and had fun working on a refresher practice for tricks.


----------



## FurdogDad

Dinner is always something to smile about.


----------



## diane0905

Logan and I went back to competition obedience class today for the first time since November. It went well except for my inability to throw the dumbbell today. I even hit the jump post one time. I used to be a pitcher on a softball team. 🤪😅

Logan met a new girlfriend. She's a four year old Golden Retriever. Her owner is really nice and he let Remy meet and play with Logan for a little bit after class.

It was sooooo much easier to go to class at 11:00 in the morning instead of 6:00 in the evening. I give that two thumbs up.


----------



## diane0905

I'm taking this course. I'm also going to be an intern teacher in a puppy kindergarten class that starts in January. Besides this, training Logan, and attending our classes -- my life has gone to the dogs. 😅 I have a pretty free winter schedule free of travel. I've informed them I am not free from May until September because I'm often in the mountains. Plus, Logan is my priority so we will see how this all goes schedule-wise. 


*Train the Trainer*​
This course is designed to give those attending the depth of knowledge of methods to teach canine behaviors, their application to the GCOC public classes, and classroom management strategies so that after completion, "graduates" will be capable of teaching our Puppy, Basic, Intermediate, or Advanced classes. 

There will be 8 Content sessions and will cover the following topics.
Session 1-- January 13 -- Engagement -- Taught by Courtney Hofacre and Bailey Howe
Session 2-- January 20 -- Training Methods and Application to GCOC classes -- Capturing, Luring, Impulse Control -- taught by Peggy Langdon
Session 3-- February 10 -- Training Methods Classroom Application to GCOC classes -- Targeting, Shaping, and Pattern Games -- Taught by Nicole Tate
Session 4--February 17 -- Reinforcement Strategies And Application to GCOC Classes-- Mechanics, Rate of Reinforcement, Timing, Training loops, Reward Placement Strategies -- Taught by Robbie Black
Session 5-- March 10 -- Setting up for Success and Application to GCOC Classes -- Criteria, Planning your session, Errorless learning. Taught by Mary McEntire and Peggy Langdon
Session 6 -- March 17 -- Understanding Dog Behavior -- Taught by Jenna Pellerito
Session 7 -- March 24 -- Classroom Management Strategies -- Taught by Gayle Mitchiner and Renee Graham
Session 8 -- April 14 -- GCOC Curriculums, Practice Teaching logistics, and Instructor Incentives

A Practice Teaching experience is also being developed. Some exercises and assignments will run concurrently with the 8 content sessions, and some will be completed over the summer and into the fall. Prospective teachers will move ahead at pace designed to build confidence and readiness and will include a development of short skill lessons, observation of several current classes, assisting with a class and teaching 2 evenings of the session with guidance, some private sessions offered to members, one 6 week class as the primary instructor with an experienced mentor as your assistant, and finally, teaching a class as the primary instructor. At no time will anyone be "thrown into the deep end" and expected to teach. At the same time, those people completing this class will be expected to make a commitment to teach at least 2 of our future public classes.

There will be a revised instructor incentive policy that will be presented to the club, discussed, modified, and hopefully, accepted. It is being designed as an ongoing continuing education program subsidized by the club. I anticipate an updated approved policy by the time our "graduates" start teaching.

Although we anticipate no more than 15 in person attendees,( And even that number depends on Covid protocols) all sessions will be recorded and available online. We hope to reach more current and prospective teachers with these classes. Our Rally instructors, Tricks instructors, Agility Instructors, and others who teach mostly member classes, will have access to the recorded sessions.


----------



## diane0905

Logan yesterday while I was working at Brian's (hubby) desk. We had walked, played off leash, and gone to a strip mall to train heeling.


----------



## OscarsDad

diane0905 said:


> Christmas Eve Logan and me.
> View attachment 887934
> 
> 
> Edit:
> 
> I get these weird descriptions of my photos describing what is detected in them. For this one, I get:
> 
> *Smile Dog Carnivore Happy Fawn
> 
> 🤪 *


Someone loves that dog!


----------



## OscarsDad

Looks a bit tired.  


diane0905 said:


> Logan yesterday while I was working at Brian's (hubby) desk. We had walked, played off leash, and gone to a strip mall to train heeling.
> 
> View attachment 888320


----------



## OscarsDad

diane0905 said:


> Logan is having a grand time up here in the mountains. Our forecast calls for a lot of rain, but it's been more misty than anything. Some rain, but we are finding plenty of time to be out and about.
> 
> I didn't see the rainbow until I was home and looking at the photo. I think I was watching Logan having fun off leash.
> 
> 
> View attachment 888060
> 
> 
> View attachment 888061
> 
> 
> View attachment 888062
> 
> 
> Earlier on before I released him to be totally free.
> 
> View attachment 888063


Happy boy!


----------



## diane0905

OscarsDad said:


> Someone loves that dog!


I do. Very much. Logan is sweet, fun, and so smart.


----------



## diane0905

OscarsDad said:


> Looks a bit tired.


We were! We took a nap right after. Based on the way he spreads our on his back, I think Logan enjoys an afternoon nap as much as I do. lol


----------



## diane0905

I have a funny story. 

I will avoid names of people and places, other than myself and Logan. I can't post this on FB and, hopefully, won't be found out here. lol I need to stop being so gullible and I'm 60 years old. ha! We went to meet someone -- a dog trainer I know via local connections -- and walked around a duck pond -- her with her little long haired Chihuahua and Logan and myself. It's apparently a 12 mile trail and I had no idea as it's on the other side of town. The ducks were really close -- even on the trail -- and tempted Logan sorely. 😅

After this she asked me if I wanted to walk through the mall. I said sure, but what mall allows dogs? She said the largest mall here does. I said, "Really?!! They allow dogs?!" (I haven't been there in a decade as I just don't hang out on that side of town.) She said, "Oh yes! I read their policies and I train my clients in there all the time!" I said okay and off we went. Odie odie odie.

We walked through a large department store and through the mall, which was crowded like Christmas. People weren't looking at us weird. Logan behaved perfectly (no ducks! lol) and was complimented and petted. After we had walked the entire mall up and down, the lady asked me if I wanted to stop for a coffee. I said sure and as we walked into the Starbucks I was thinking, like an idiot, I had no idea dogs were allowed to come into the Starbucks.  Again, nobody said a word and I ordered my Strawberry Acai Refresher (delicious, by the way!) and we stepped into the hallway to wait for our drinks.

This is when things started going downhill. A mall security officer walked up and said he had a question for each of us. He asked her if her dog was a service dog. She said no. He asked me and I said, "He sure isn't" and I was seriously giggling inside and wanting to snort at this point and next the lady started arguing with him! She told him nowhere in the mall policy book (!! 😂) did it say dogs weren't allowed. She said she brings her clients and their dogs in there all the time and she is a dog trainer! I interjected calmly, "I'm leaving, but do you mind if I wait for my drink?" He said, "No ma'am, I don't mind. It's fine." I thanked him. lol

Next, the lady told him they need to post signs on the door if they don't allow dogs. He told her they were under no legal obligation to post a sign to tell her she could not bring a dog into the mall. She walked off a few steps to take a breather and he looked at me rolling his eyes and then with a pleading expression. I just kind of gave him an expression trying to convey as soon as I got my drink I was out of there and I was an innocent and very gullible victim of false information. 

I made all A's in college. 🙃

My drink came up! Logan and I retrieved it and said to the officer, "I'm leaving. Thank you." and he said, "You're welcome, ma'am."

As we walked off, trainer lady said "He really upset me!" 

Man. A positive thing from this story is Logan has never been in a crowded mall and behaved like a service dog. People kept saying how beautiful he is.

I needed to journal this somewhere... 😅 I also need to get out more. I'm getting downright dumb during this pandemic. My son found it hilarious her first go to was indignation, her title, and the fact she had read the mall policy book. 🤣


----------



## OscarsDad

diane0905 said:


> I have a funny story.
> 
> I will avoid names of people and places, other than myself and Logan. I can't post this on FB and, hopefully, won't be found out here. lol I need to stop being so gullible and I'm 60 years old. ha! We went to meet someone -- a dog trainer I know via local connections -- and walked around a duck pond -- her with her little long haired Chihuahua and Logan and myself. It's apparently a 12 mile trail and I had no idea as it's on the other side of town. The ducks were really close -- even on the trail -- and tempted Logan sorely. 😅
> 
> After this she asked me if I wanted to walk through the mall. I said sure, but what mall allows dogs? She said the largest mall here does. I said, "Really?!! They allow dogs?!" (I haven't been there in a decade as I just don't hang out on that side of town.) She said, "Oh yes! I read their policies and I train my clients in there all the time!" I said okay and off we went. Odie odie odie.
> 
> We walked through a large department store and through the mall, which was crowded like Christmas. People weren't looking at us weird. Logan behaved perfectly (no ducks! lol) and was complimented and petted. After we had walked the entire mall up and down, the lady asked me if I wanted to stop for a coffee. I said sure and as we walked into the Starbucks I was thinking, like an idiot, I had no idea dogs were allowed to come into the Starbucks.  Again, nobody said a word and I ordered my Strawberry Acai Refresher (delicious, by the way!) and we stepped into the hallway to wait for our drinks.
> 
> This is when things started going downhill. A mall security officer walked up and said he had a question for each of us. He asked her if her dog was a service dog. She said no. He asked me and I said, "He sure isn't" and I was seriously giggling inside and wanting to snort at this point and next the lady started arguing with him! She told him nowhere in the mall policy book (!! 😂) did it say dogs weren't allowed. She said she brings her clients and their dogs in there all the time and she is a dog trainer! I interjected calmly, "I'm leaving, but do you mind if I wait for my drink?" He said, "No ma'am, I don't mind. It's fine." I thanked him. lol
> 
> Next, the lady told him they need to post signs on the door if they don't allow dogs. He told her they were under no legal obligation to post a sign to tell her she could not bring a dog into the mall. She walked off a few steps to take a breather and he looked at me rolling his eyes and then with a pleading expression. I just kind of gave him an expression trying to convey as soon as I got my drink I was out of there and I was an innocent and very gullible victim of false information.
> 
> I made all A's in college. 🙃
> 
> My drink came up! Logan and I retrieved it and said to the officer, "I'm leaving. Thank you." and he said, "You're welcome, ma'am."
> 
> As we walked off, trainer lady said "He really upset me!"
> 
> Man. A positive thing from this story is Logan has never been in a crowded mall and behaved like a service dog. People kept saying how beautiful he is.
> 
> I needed to journal this somewhere... 😅 I also need to get out more. I'm getting downright dumb during this pandemic. My son found it hilarious her first go to was indignation, her title, and the fact she had read the mall policy book. 🤣


I always read Mall Policy Books before I go shopping, don't you?😂


----------



## diane0905

OscarsDad said:


> I always read Mall Policy Books before I go shopping, don't you?😂


🤣 I can't stop smiling when I think about it. It was a fine line she came up with! I shouldn't say that. I bet she actually read it. 😅

She is a senior (and I am definitely getting there.) I decided I chose to believe something I thought couldn't be right because my parents really taught me well to respect seniors. Plus, she lives over there and she is a dog trainer. She's a nice lady and has asked me to walk Logan with her dogs before. I don't think the mall officer cared for her. He also seemed like he felt awkward.

It's nice to be at an age where instead of completely mortified, I wanted to lay over and laugh my head off at getting myself into that situation.


----------



## diane0905

Logan had a young boy playing side by side ball with him on a separate court today. He petted Logan once through the fence.



















We took a nice walk, visited my daughter and grands, and met a one year old Cocker Spaniel who was playing next door to my daughter's house. I think her name was Lily.

After that Logan rested a bit and then we worked on heeling -- about turns, normal pace, fast pace, halts, and figure eights. We have a lagging issue with figure eights when Logan is on the outside. Lord have mercy -- I know it's me -- and sometimes I want to roll around on the ground and poke my eye out.  We also worked on retrieving the dumbbell over a jump. Our behind us neighbor's dog, Zippy, was out and Logan did great with that distraction even when Zippy was at the fence. When we were done, I told him he could go say hi to Zippy. He's about 90lbs and she's told me the breed, but it isn't one I'm familiar with. Zippy is very nice and about six years old.

Oh, and we worked on walk outs with his retrieving dummy for our hunt test training. I forgot to work on his holds (oops) and we go there tomorrow, but he worked on holding his dumbbell. He does that well. Maybe I'll sneak in a little tomorrow morning before we head in her direction. Our high is 58 tomorrow with a low of 35, so I don't know if he'll be getting in the water. I know nothing of such and when it is too cold.


----------



## diane0905

We played on the tennis courts this morning, walked a few miles, and next we have field training early afternoon.

Logan likes to pose on the boats in our neighborhood boat graveyard.

Pretty day! It's 50 and sunny at the moment.


----------



## diane0905

Some photos from training today. Logan was doing doubles and these are him waiting while Cara loaded the launchers with ducks. I operated the remote today making them quack and then launching. He did doubles today and did great. One time he veered off a little left, but then circled around and came right up on the duck. It was breezy and chilly, so I was glad he didn't swim. She has a mule and told me to not be surprised if he started thinking all mules carried ducks.  I only see them in the mountains occasionally. Hopefully, he won't think golf carts have ducks in them. lol

She says he's doing really well. It's easy to see he's loving it more and more. He practiced walking while holding the bumper today also and holding in general.

Oh, and speaking of ducks -- there was one in our neighborhood pond today and I walked him over to see it and when we got over there about five more popped up from underneath the water. He thought that was a cool trick.


----------



## diane0905

And.... our competition obedience class just got canceled at least until March. Our instructor fell and broke her leg in two places. I feel for her because her mother passed away right before Christmas and, someone told me, she got bad news about the health of one of her Labs. So much going on for her. I will keep her in my prayers. 

Logan and I will keep working on our obedience skills on our own for now.


----------



## diane0905

We went out and about for an hour and 15 this morning. Our tile people will finish our new backsplash today and the dogs are ready for them to be out of our space. 

It's chilly here. I just checked the weather and we are predicted to get three to five inches of snow on Sunday. I so hope that happens! Logan has never seen snow. We will playing in it for sure.

One of my obedience instructors from Fountain Inn is going to be in Columbia in a couple of weeks for a trial. I may go volunteer and see her. She also offered to give us an hour lesson while she's here if I'd like. 

Here's photos from this morning. Logan is focused on Mocha, a tiny dog who lives across the street. She is sweet and they have met. She was romping around in our cul de sac island when I took the photos.

"Please momma. Release me to go see Mocha." 😅










Abby girl has a physical tomorrow. She's been chewing on her ear hair. She gets groomed on Friday. I'm either going to start spraying them with bitter apple spray or get her some snoods.










We were relegated to fetch in the front yard because our tile guys had tile all laid out on the backyard. I prefer the front anyway because it's grass, but if it has been raining it gets muddy on one end and he loves running in it.










Down by Gill's Creek watershed. We see Great Blue Heron, ducks, and geese at certain times of the year. I don't go down there as much in the summer because of snakes and mosquitoes.


----------



## diane0905

I took my first train the trainer course at Columbia's Obedience Club. It was good and they stuck to their hour long scheduled time. It was on engagement and mostly stuff I knew from reading, practicing, and Petra Ford's Engagement is the Missing Piece course. 

This course is twice a month through April, I believe.

On Monday, I intern in my first Puppy K class. I will enjoy that as Logan and I never got to go to his.

It's chilly today. We plan to train and walk. I'm slow moving and Logan is giving me the eye. I guess we'd better get going.


----------



## OscarsDad

Did the snow come? If Logan ever needs advice about snow or sub-zero temps, Oskie is your man!


----------



## diane0905

OscarsDad said:


> Did the snow come? If Logan ever needs advice about snow or sub-zero temps, Oskie is your man!


No. Boo.  Sleet. 

We could have traveled to our mountain place in Cashiers, NC, but they are getting lots of snow and ice and my husband wasn’t down for my shenanigans. 

Logan would love to play in snow with Oskie!!


----------



## diane0905

Logan’s thoughts about no snow and a very yucky day.


----------



## OscarsDad

Oh so 😞


----------



## diane0905

We've taken a walk today, played fetch, and headed to Camden to retrieve ducks and such. I'm a cold weather sissy. It's breezy and very chilly.

Logan did great today walking around and holding his bumper, retrieving, and we worked on his steadiness when she launched the ducks. He's a quick study and learns quickly. Cara said he's just absolutely beautiful.

I have my first puppy kindergarten class as an intern tonight. Puppies!


----------



## diane0905

Oh, and I talked to the membership secretary and received an application to join Sandlapper Golden Retriever Club, sent off an app for the GRCA, and signed up for an obedience seminar with Susan Oviatt-Harris/AKC obedience trial judge. Annette from Dog Trainer's Workshop told me about it. I'm on a roll.


----------



## diane0905

Logan and I took a long walk today and he played with two Labradoodles. One is a one year old and he's huge. We played fetch also. Logan needs a bath, but we have winter weather coming so I'm shooting for Sunday. Oh -- and the owner of the Doodles asked me who groomed Logan because he always looks so good. I liked that since it's me. 😃 

I had my second train the trainer class tonight. Both classes have been interesting so far.

I'm supposed to volunteer at an obedience trial this weekend. We'll see how that works out as we are supposed to get weather from Friday early afternoon until Saturday around noonish. My volunteering is at 7:30 a.m. on Saturday and if there's ice and snow... It's a wait and see kind of thing.

After class when I drove into our driveway and behind our detached garage, Logan was standing there looking out of a window that goes down almost to the floor. He was so cute standing there. I headed to the door and he took off. As I opened it and came in, he ran back with a toy to give me so we could play. lol I love the way he greets me.


----------



## diane0905

I bought shirts with pockets for training. How bad is this? 🤣


----------



## rosegold

That shirt is great! Last year I remember looking for pocketed t-shirts for training also, and I would have jumped on that.


----------



## FurdogDad

Is that Logan?


----------



## diane0905

FurdogDad said:


> Is that Logan?


haha -- definitely not. 😅


----------



## cwag

It looks like a new breed of Golden called whaleolden. I hear there's less chance of cancer and they don't shed.


----------



## FurdogDad

Look at that tail! If you have one in your house at Christmas, there won't be a single ornament left on the tree.....


----------



## diane0905

Logan's first snow. He loves it. I hope we will get to play in it in the morning, but it's the soft fluffy stuff tonight.


----------



## diane0905

Logan really had fun this morning playing in the snow. I put him in Luke's harness and he got all sorts of liberties he doesn't usually get (haha), but snow days are have a blast days. 😃 He happily became a muddy, icy mess.


----------



## diane0905

Bath day! He actually smiled in his robe. It’s usually a “Why mommy?!” expression.


----------



## FurdogDad

He looks like he had lots of fun with the grandkids.


----------



## diane0905

FurdogDad said:


> He looks like he had lots of fun with the grandkids.


He loves them so much. He knows which house is theirs when we walk and always looks at me to see if we are visiting. When they spend the night, he loves when we all sleep in the bed together -- sans my husband, who runs off to the upstairs master.


----------



## FurdogDad

My wife's parents live down the street and around the corner from us and when we walk in the neighborhood Lola and Murphy always try to walk up the driveway to go visit too. Charley used to do that as well. I think those kids love Logan just as much.


----------



## diane0905

FurdogDad said:


> My wife's parents live down the street and around the corner from us and when we walk in the neighborhood Lola and Murphy always try to walk up the driveway to go visit too. Charley used to do that as well. I think those kids love Logan just as much.


Oh, they do. I love when Adler (4) visits because he plays non-stop with Logan. It wears both of them out. lol


----------



## diane0905

I meant to say for grooming day I've been using my Cathe High Step (exercise box) for Logan to step up to the grooming table. I told him to jump up on it without the step and he didn't seem too down with that although he can jump onto my bed, which is higher. I put a piece of deli ham on his grooming table and said, "Jump!" and up he went quite easily and stopped on a dime.


----------



## diane0905

Drying cycle. Back to not amused. He’s a good boy about it though. He’d rather retrieve ducks and play in snow.


----------



## cwag

Poor Logan, so pitiful.


----------



## diane0905

My son-in-law just sent me this of us on our snow day.


----------



## diane0905

Duck day again. Logan did well.


----------



## diane0905

Logan did well in agility yesterday. He was a lot of fun and did some more complicated turns and excelled at a raised teeter and higher hoop. He threw in one unrequested extra credit run where he did the dogwalk, a few jumps, and the A-frame. 🤪 

We are going to walk along a pathway at the river today. I didn't realize I hadn't posted photos from our riverwalk the other day. I will go grab a few...


----------



## Tagrenine

He looks so good! I had a good laugh at the sign 🤣


----------



## diane0905

Watching Cara from afar as she loads ducks into the catapults. Logan is doing well with his steadiness. She even added gunfire noise to the duck quacking today and he did a good job waiting for his release before taking off like lightning to retrieve the duck.


----------



## diane0905

I called today Blooper Day @ agility -- me more so than Logan.


----------



## diane0905

Breezy Logan this morning. It was super breezy for agility also. Our jump poles were blowing off.


----------



## diane0905

And here is agility practice in my front yard yesterday. Logan was slow rolling his weaves. There are new neighbors moving in, so there was a moving truck, about five worker vehicles, a man out in the cul de sac, and a plane even flew overhead. I figured it was good distraction training and a chance to make a fine first impression on the new neighbors. 

It turns out the neighbor is very nice. He said his field Lab recently passed away and he plans to get another soon. Something in common. He also asked me if I had Logan involved in conformation because he is stunning. I figure we can be friends if he keeps talking like that. Lol









February 3, 2022







youtube.com


----------



## diane0905

Logan usually doesn’t have real interest in the bathtub because that’s his winter bathing spot. Suddenly, with three kids in it he’s VERY interested. 😅


----------



## diane0905

I've been babysitting my three grands since Friday morning. Their parents have landed in Charlotte and are heading this way. I'm exhausted. 

I have about one and a half hours each day where the older girls are in school and the young one takes a nap. Here's a rare peaceful moment from today.

Oh, and I did a Zoom with Sandlapper Golden Retriever Club last night as a prospective new member. I hope they didn't notice how much Prosecco I was sipping. 😅


----------



## FurdogDad

She's got a nap buddy.....


----------



## cwag

Looks like Logan was exhausted too.


----------



## diane0905

FurdogDad said:


> She's got a nap buddy.....


He’s pretty for sure with those long lashes, but his name is Adler. 😀


----------



## FurdogDad

My apologies, the lashes had me fooled.


----------



## diane0905

Logan staged a protest yesterday because Cara did not produce a duck. 😅

She said Logan was almost ready to try for his Junior Hunter. Ruh roh. He may be traveling soon.

Also, she told me to use "back" as a command for something and "back" to Logan means backup. I don't know if that will confuse Logan or not -- or if it's just me. 

We really need some land and a pond. Logan is in his happy place out there. Oh -- and maybe a mule, but he only enjoys it because the ducks are usually kept in the back.


----------



## diane0905

We went to the Riverfront Park today. Logan needs a bath, but still prettied up the place. It's going to be near 70 the next few days, so I will give him one then. It's still a bit chilly today.


----------



## diane0905

Bath day. First photo he has no idea what’s about to happen. 😅










We have a deep tub with high sides. He gets in so easily if I entice him.











He feels tricked by this point:










A piece of Canadian bacon got him up here with a leap and landing that looked like a professional from a ballet company.










Still feeling duped, but looking so clean and fresh.










Its difficult to believe, but as soon as we got into the house he forgave me, grabbed a toy, played happily, and is now napping.


----------



## Coastal Pup

His facial expressions 😍


----------



## cwag

Tell Logan he's lucky. Rukie gets a driveway bath any day in February that the temp is over 50. Luckily for him there's an outside hot water faucet. Logan looks so handsome!


----------



## diane0905

cwag said:


> Tell Logan he's lucky. Rukie gets a driveway bath any day in February that the temp is over 50. Luckily for him there's an outside hot water faucet. Logan looks so handsome!


Thank you! I wish we had outside hot water. We had almost 70 yesterday and I deemed it too chilly. 😂 Logan behaves fine for his bath and blow dry. He just gets that facial expression. He finds spa time to be serious business. 😅


----------



## diane0905

I had to go read about that @cwag -- I would love to have the setup. We have low pressure indoors and have had plumbers look and do what they can, but it's set as high possible without causing issues. We have a lot of underground streams and it's a neighborhood issue -- not just our house.


----------



## diane0905

Logan got his yearly today. He weighs 69.6 lbs and looks great. I think Logan looks best between 68 and 70lbs, so I’m going to adjust to keep him at this weight. I switched him about a month ago to Purina Pro Plan Sport and it turned out to be good timing because his handler told me that’s what she feeds when dogs are with her. 

The vet we saw today was new to us in the practice and she asked if I planned to do conformation because Logan is beautiful. I told her Logan would probably be going sometime in March. She said her mother used to show Shelties.


----------



## diane0905

Fetch in the front yard.

Logan is so dang smart. I went back inside and realized we’d left one of the balls out there. I said, “Logan, where’d we put that ball?!” and he went flying into the shrubs across the yard and brought it right out.


----------



## Coastal Pup

Does Abby fetch too??


----------



## diane0905

Coastal Pup said:


> Does Abby fetch too??


Abby will fetch anything edible. She does not bring it back. 🤣


----------



## diane0905

Logan and I have been so busy until just recently (Obedience class temporarily canceled and my field trainer lady is Belize on vacation), so since we had a free day I decided to revisit tricks. I taught Logan nine of his advanced tricks about a year ago and never recorded/turned them in. We did a quick refresh and then I taught him hide under a table today in a few tries and recorded it all. I will turn the videos in and see if we get advanced.

Also, I signed up for a nose work class that starts in late March. My agility instructor asked me if I would take it with her and her dog. I told her I'm on standby for Logan to go off with a handler, so we may not be in there long. I'm not even sure I want to take it. Have any of y'all done nose work (well, I mean your dogs)?

Photos from our walk today -- he loves going back in the watershed area (Gills Creek):


----------



## diane0905

Here we are being advanced. lol


----------



## diane0905

Backing up:






By the way, this messed us up one day in hunt test training. She told me to say "back" to get Logan to go back to pick up a bumper we had walked away from for a ways. Well, I said "Back" and he stepped backwards. 😅 She also says "Here!" and I say "Come!"


----------



## diane0905

Logan was stellar in agility today. He ran some more difficult course set ups and was moving quickly. I had insomnia and was awake at 2:30 a.m. last night, but was still able to follow the course myself -- a win/win scenario. We scheduled agility earlier in the day because it's warmer here this week. It's 76 right now and we are getting to 82 next week. I think that's too soon. Go away. 

After agility we went out and about in the neighborhood.


----------



## diane0905

Abby is still wondering why I haven’t returned Logan.  The contrasting expressions make me laugh.


----------



## diane0905

I received notice from the AKC yesterday, so now Logan is officially Prism's Lately I've Been Thinking TKA.

Our obedience class is still on hold and I think it may be for a few months from what I heard today about our main instructor's recuperation from a broken leg. I would seek out classes elsewhere, but since Logan will be giving conformation a go sometime soon, we will just train on our own until after that. I have an obedience seminar I'm attending mid-March -- either with or without Logan, depending on if he's here. I'm hoping this year we can also get Junior Hunter and perhaps something in either agility or obedience.

I've finished co-teaching puppy kindergarten and am still taking a Train the Trainer course at our local obedience club. It lasts eight weeks, but is spread out over time.

I feel like I'm in a stall pattern and that's why I'm blabbing. I don't do stalls well. 🤪


----------



## Coastal Pup

Wow, what won’t Logan be competing in?!
Love the pictures of him and Abby. Beckett has a friend who is always so serious and I can’t help but laugh any time we take pictures together. Goldens are just always so happy go lucky 😍


----------



## diane0905

I took Logan to the Capitol and Horseshoe at USC today for about an hour and 45 minutes. He enjoyed. We have beautiful weather -- sunny and near 60 degrees. We saw students playing music and singing, students playing football, students picnicking, a Golden Retriever, a totally insane acting Doodle, and a Lab who looked to be about Logan's age. I think the Lab definitely wanted to play and Logan would have joined in had I let him go over.


----------



## rosegold

Congrats on the new title! Hope the seminar goes well. We are signed up for one in April too.


----------



## diane0905

rosegold said:


> Congrats on the new title! Hope the seminar goes well. We are signed up for one in April too.


thank you! Is yours for obedience?


----------



## rosegold

diane0905 said:


> thank you! Is yours for obedience?


Yes it is, it’s with Joanne Fleming. Who is yours with? I admire the cross training you’re doing with Logan, just keeping up with Ob with Atlas keeps my hands full.


----------



## diane0905

We had hunt test training today. Logan did well and got to watch two Labs (a six month old and a four year old) working on retrieving. It was fun watching the six month old because he was so gangly and I was thinking how brave he was just for getting into the big pond. He didn't go for the duck. the four year old Lab was going for the duck and doing well. Beautiful shiny dogs. 

Here's a few photos of Logan in the water -- kind of at a distance. Cara thinks he's ready to try for Junior Hunter. I'm not sure, but we are going to give it a go because she knows better than I do.


----------



## diane0905

rosegold said:


> Yes it is, it’s with Joanne Fleming. Who is yours with? I admire the cross training you’re doing with Logan, just keeping up with Ob with Atlas keeps my hands full.


Susan Oviatt Harris









Handling Seminar – March 19, 2022


A Day with AKC Obedience Judge, Susan Oviatt Harris Do you lose points because of handling errors? Are you sure you even know when a judge has deducted points for your handling? It’s not always wha…




happydogstc.com





And thank you! It may take us longer to get each individual thing done, but I enjoy doing a lot of different things with Logan. Right now our obedience career has stalled until our school opens again. It may be a few months, but I'm keeping Logan busy.


----------



## diane0905

I went ahead and signed Logan up for his Junior Hunter test even though I'm not sure we are ready. 😬 Our trainer seems to think we are. Logan goes and gets the bird every time -- on land and in water -- but we haven't been practicing him returning the duck to hand. Logan knows how to come into heel and return things to hand -- tennis ball, bumper, and obedience dumbbell. I'm not sure how long it takes to practice that with a duck. We have a little over two weeks. 🙃

I'm assuming we will be getting on that. Logan knows hold it, so if I give that command I feel like he will keep holding onto the bird and then come and heel will get him into position. I'm learning, however, and that is all speculation.


----------



## diane0905

Wake up, mommy!


----------



## diane0905

I decided to let him run in the mud today. He approved. We went for a four mile walk in the watershed area near our neighborhood. 




























Hears ducks quacking:










Balancing on a big log:










My big head in the bright sunshine. I can balance on the log also. lol


----------



## diane0905

Waiting for Cara to load the ducks.


----------



## diane0905

Duck day again. I was too busy so I couldn’t get any duck photos, but these are from bumper time.


----------



## diane0905

Logan is such a happy boy.


----------



## diane0905

Here's a photo of Logan at five months and in the same spot today at 27 months. In the younger photo, that's a heck of big leash clip for a five month old dog. lol


----------



## diane0905

Spring is on the way.


----------



## diane0905

From sitting pretty to an action shot.


----------



## Coastal Pup

diane0905 said:


> From sitting pretty to an action shot.
> 
> View attachment 890449


love those airplane ears!


----------



## diane0905

Coastal Pup said:


> love those airplane ears!


thank you! We've had a fun day!


----------



## diane0905

Logan and I have a busy day on Mondays. We go to field training (plus bath/dry) and tonight is nose work (which neither of us are sure we enjoy. 🤪 😬 ) Logan will put his nose in the box for a treat, but he's looking at me like why are we doing this more than anything we've signed up for before. 😅 

We miss obedience class. We enjoy hunt test training and rally is somewhat fun also.

I have someone at the house putting a fence in our breezeway area. We are fenced in completely in the pool area, but have a detached garage/breezeway/swing situation on the other side. I sometimes let them out quick to tinkle and I would like to be able to do that without the pool involved. Logan thinks it's real cute to jump in the shallow end when I'm not out there. It's most inconvenient at times because then I have to dry him. 😅

Photos are from yesterday's walk. He met a new neighbor -- four year old Polly -- and she was precious and Logan was very sweet with her. He also had a little boy run up to pet him -- probably about six years old -- and enjoyed.

I also saw a black Lab who is constantly loose in the neighborhood -- smallish and female. She's very sweet. Some young woman had her and was going from door to door looking for the dog's owner. I pointed her in the right direction and resisted the urge to say her owner is a ding dong. I saw the young woman later and she thanked me and said the owner had her door wide open when she took the dog back. She asked me if I had seen the dog loose before. I said yes. Same dog has run up to us in the street several times off leash.


----------



## diane0905

Action shots today. Yesterday it rained hard all day long, so we had some energy to expend.


----------



## diane0905

Logan and I had great fun in agility today. Our trainer thinks we are ready and should be able to trial. I think I will shoot for that in the fall. 

I talked to the competition obedience people in Fountain Inn and they said at the very least it will be eight more weeks before they can get going again and that works because we have other things in our plans.

We are still bored in nosework, but have three more class sessions and are just going to hang in there until it’s over.

Hunt test training is Monday, so that has officially become bath day.

I got bored without obedience class, and since I haven’t found any local classes and am waiting for conformation, I decided to turn in virtual rally. We earned a 90 on our first course (course one) because dumb dumb didn’t pause when she was supposed to on the halt, down, walk around. The smart one did his part perfectly. Ten whopper points for that error. I’ve turned in course three now. I watched the AKC demonstration for each sign and re-watched the videos again and compared it to me doing each sign before I sent it off. Let’s see if I get zapped again. I haven’t decided on our third course yet, but we’ll get it done in the next week or two.

I signed up for an obedience seminar (not a working seminar for dogs) for tomorrow. It’s an hour and twenty minutes away. I signed up before obedience class got canceled. Now I’m feeling iffy about it because Brian (hubby) wants to take his mom to lunch tomorrow. She’s 91 and was recently put into a nursing home. I gassed up my car, so I may head to the seminar early in the morning. It starts at 9:00 a.m. It’s a long time obedience judge (Susan Oviatt-Harris) and she’s going to go over common handler errors — probably something I should go pay attention to. 

That’s all we have going on…


----------



## diane0905

We took a long walk, went to brunch, and walked around Trenholm Plaza for a while. Logan got lots of sweet compliments.


----------



## diane0905

We have absolutely beautiful weather. Logan and I spent a lot of time out enjoying it.


----------



## diane0905

It was duck day today and we had a great time. We did our lesson and then stayed out for a couple more hours watching about 10 dogs being trained. I was able to sit and talk to two judges from Michigan while dogs were doing their runs.

Cara also invited us to come out this weekend because there will be dogs getting their WC’s and other things going on. She said it would be good for Logan to come out to watch/be in the competition environment. Brian is coming with me, so that will be out entertainment this Saturday.

Logan retrieving his duck:










This was another Golden — very tall — who was heading out to get that bumper to the right in the photo.










Logan holding his duck.










Logan loves, loves, loves riding with Cara in her mule. Lol


----------



## diane0905

Bath day after hunt training.


----------



## FurdogDad

He looked happier holding the duck than at bath time......


----------



## diane0905

FurdogDad said:


> He looked happier holding the duck than at bath time......


He always has such a serious face at bath time. He’s very good during. I even throw a ball for 10 minutes with him while his conditioner is left in. I told him it’s a necessary evil if he wants to go play with those stinky ducks.


----------



## Ivyacres

I really had lots of catching up to do. I love all Logan's antics and photos!


----------



## diane0905

Ivyacres said:


> I really had lots of catching up to do. I love all Logan's antics and photos!


Thank you! He’s full of antics. Haha Logan absolutely loves to play. He keeps me smiling.


----------



## diane0905

Logan saw geese, great blue heron, people, and a puppy on our walk today. Weather is beautiful. I’m packing to go to Marathon Florida from tomorrow until Friday. Logan will have a dog walker, my brother, and my husband at his disposal.


----------



## diane0905

I’m heading home tomorrow and get to see Logan. Yay. I’ve missed him. Brian said the first day he kept walking over to the window like he was waiting for me to drive up. Brian is going to take him to work with him tomorrow. Logan will love that.


----------



## diane0905

Brian decided to take Logan to work today. He said Logan caught on quickly and is ready to take over. 😀

He said the people at work said he’s so well behaved, beautiful, and soft. 



















When I got home from my trip, I took him to the pond and played fetch.


----------



## FurdogDad

Boss Dog......


----------



## OscarsDad

diane0905 said:


> Brian decided to take Logan to work today. He said Logan caught on quickly and is ready to take over. 😀
> 
> He said the people at work said he’s so well behaved, beautiful, and soft.
> 
> View attachment 891110
> 
> 
> View attachment 891111
> 
> 
> When I got home from my trip, I took him to the pond and played fetch.
> 
> View attachment 891113
> 
> 
> View attachment 891112


Does not seem very interested in video displays! A good thing. Would not want him to become a video head!


----------



## diane0905

We took Logan for a nice off leash walk in the watershed area of Gill’s Creek (not much longer for that — snake time) and out to lunch yesterday.


----------



## diane0905

We went to visit the grands (Charlotte in the photo) on our walk and had a great day playing yesterday.

We also turned in our last novice rally submission. 

I need to get back at obedience training.

We’re going to chase ducks and have a spa day today.


----------



## diane0905

Today was duck day and we were able to watch some Standard Poodles training and a group of Labs training. We did some force-fetching and Logan was retrieving three bumpers from the water. It was his first time doing three and he did great. One of the poodle ladies asked me if I had a CH on Logan because he is one gorgeous Golden. I told her we plan to give it a try.

Here’s Logan retrieving a duck:










That was a joke. 😁

Here’s his serious I just had a bath face:










We play ball while his conditioner stays in for a while:










He looks tiny in this one at a distance. I ran out of his Isle of Dogs shampoo and need to get some more — or figure out another shampoo to try.


----------



## diane0905

Logan got a new collar and leash set and it’s very colorful. Also, I took him by the vet today to weigh him and he’s down two pounds. I keep thinking it’s time, due to his age, to have him on one cup a food twice a day — but Logan’s food is calorie dense and he‘s losing weight on 1.25 cups twice a day. I’m going to do 1.5 in the morning and 1.25 at nights for a bit. I like him at about 68 pounds and he’s 66 right now. I also don’t treat him as much these days, so I’m sure he’ll be happy for more food. He’s such an active boy.

He behaves so stellarly (made up that word) at the vet. They are in love with him and were getting him to do tricks again today, which he gladly does because they give him a treat bonanza.


----------



## diane0905

Yesterday we trained weaves — and also went on a couple of walks and played fetch. We visited the grands on our evening walk.

Adler and Logan. Two peas in a pod.










Charlotte and Logan:










Logan turned away because Derrick drove up. Derrick is my son in law and Logan loves Derrick:










Top of the hill for the second highest pond in our neighborhood. Geese hang out and Logan loves going up there when he hears them honking. It was a breezy day:


----------



## diane0905

Logan and I finished up our RN last week and ended up with scores of 90 (I performed a sign wrong 🤪), 100, and 100 — so, once it all gets posted he has his RN. 

We went to duck retrieving yesterday and Logan is getting much better at returning the duck to hand coming out of the water. He does it on land, but in the water he was taking time to shake off when he got out of the water. We’ve been working on it and he’s getting it.

I need to get riding gloves for touching ducks.

We are going to move on along to training for obedience again. Our classes haven’t re-started, but we can train on our own. I’ve been keeping my out for more local training, but to no avail so far. 

It’s getting to be swimming pool weather here and I know Logan is going to love that. 

I’ll post a video of him going out to get his duck yesterday. I only recorded some of it because I needed to do my job. Lol


----------



## diane0905




----------



## diane0905

It’s getting warm enough to swim in the pool here, but I was too lazy today to blow Logan dry. We took a nice walk and played fetch.


----------



## diane0905

The grands came over for about an hour and a half late morning. My choice was to either let them wreak havoc for an hour and a half in my very clean home or take them on an outing. Lol We walked to the neighborhood playground and stayed there the entire time.


----------



## OscarsDad

diane0905 said:


> Yesterday we trained weaves — and also went on a couple of walks and played fetch. We visited the grands on our evening walk.
> 
> Adler and Logan. Two peas in a pod.
> 
> View attachment 891336
> 
> 
> Charlotte and Logan:
> 
> View attachment 891339
> 
> 
> Logan turned away because Derrick drove up. Derrick is my son in law and Logan loves Derrick:
> 
> View attachment 891337
> 
> 
> Top of the hill for the second highest pond in our neighborhood. Geese hang out and Logan loves going up there when he hears them honking. It was a breezy day:
> 
> View attachment 891338


Adorable pics with the grandkids!


----------



## diane0905

OscarsDad said:


> Adorable pics with the grandkids!


Thank you! They really love him and he definitely feels the same about them.


----------



## diane0905

Abby got her groom on:










Logan on his walk today:


----------



## diane0905

Easter fun. Logan is happy and content as long as he is included. He had fun hanging out while the kids did their Easter egg hunt in the yard. He didn’t even mess with their eggs, although I asked him to take a photo with one. We normally do the hunt in the front because there is a much larger grassy part of the yard, but it was so muddy today from all the rain we’ve had. 

The agility equipment was useful as a place to “hide” eggs.










We tried to balance it on his head and nose, but it was too roll-y.










Grace asked me to take a photo of Logan wearing her headband:










And then Charlotte insisted also:










Happy grands. They found all the eggs in no time. I was playing with Logan and found the egg hiders to be very not-creative. Lol


----------



## diane0905

Logan did great at field training today. He did his double retrieves every time, bringing the bumper back to hand in heel position. We also started learning how to send him in a lateral direction using a hand signal and over as the command.

I was proud of him because one time Cara had him and she kept pivoting a quarter turn and Logan adjusted back into real pretty heel position each time. She was smiling at him. It’s nice when he shows off what he’s learned. 

I told Cara I‘m thinking of sending him off for conformation. She said she thinks he will do well — he has that special sparkle in his eyes. I told her he’s probably thinking about what kind of hijinks he can get into. 😂


----------



## diane0905

From our walk yesterday:


----------



## cwag

Logan poses like a professional model. Maybe it is because he is just so gorgeous.


----------



## diane0905

cwag said:


> Logan poses like a professional model. Maybe it is because he is just so gorgeous.


Thank you! He’s such a good poser for photos! I can barely get photos of little Abby. She is on the move when outdoors sniffing away and looking for edibles. 😅


----------



## Prism Goldens

We'll get lots of pics in the ring!


----------



## FurdogDad

Looking forward to that......


----------



## diane0905

Prism Goldens said:


> We'll get lots of pics in the ring!


I hope so!


----------



## diane0905

Agility. We ran the novice course being used for an agility trial this weekend:


----------



## cwag

Great job!


----------



## diane0905

cwag said:


> Great job!


Thank you!


----------



## diane0905

I’m off to Charleston, SC for the weekend and Logan and Abby are staying with my brother. Thomas, the dog walker (I’m sure he has other talents), is walking him and has already walked Logan this morning. Logan loves him. He takes Logan to visit his mother who lives in our neighborhood. She stops Brian and me when we are walking so she can say hello to Logan and says she just loves him and so does Thomas.

I warned Thomas the neighborhood is having some sort of dog walk where they are all meeting at the clubhouse and walking our circle on Saturday morning at 9:00 a.m. — it’s about 1.2 miles long. I’ve seen these neighbors in action with flexi-leads and pulling dogs. I told Thomas he could do what he wants, but I would avoid. He said he sure will avoid. Haha

I’m taking Logan next week to stay with Maddie the professional handler for a while. I’m not saying much because it makes me nervous and I don’t want to jinx him. 😂 

If I see any cute dogs in Charleston, I’ll post them here — but it will probably just be a photo of the beach or something.


----------



## diane0905

From today’s walk. Logan met a sweet little five year old girl named Maggie who was very interested in him. She petted him, rolled around on the ground beside him, and asked if she could play fetch with him and he obliged. He also did walking leg weaves, shake paw, and roll over for her. Then she asked if he could do anything with a pole and pointed at a light post, so I sent Logan to wrap the post for her. She may be wanting a Golden Retriever in the future. Right now she owns a French Bulldog. 

Oh, and she really wanted Logan to slide down the slide and swing in the swing, but I told her Logan was not allowed on the playground. She asked, “Why not? He likes to play!” 😁


----------



## diane0905

I was a real ding dong this afternoon. I gave Logan a bath and blow dry, cleaned his ears before, and trimmed his toenails. His toenails were fine after. Like an idiot, I took him to throw ball on the tennis court and two of his toenails started bleeding. Ugh! I hope they aren’t sore. He isn’t bothering them. I cleaned them and put styptic powder on them. I didn’t even notice when I took this photo he had blood on his feet. His chest hair is a bit wet because he was drinking water.

I take him to Maddie tomorrow, so hopefully toenails will feel fine by in the morning.

There was a miniature French Bulldog down near the tennis courts and that dog acted like Cujo. She was tiny and the owner said a year old and as big as she’s going to get. The lady said she used to have the sweetest Lab who passed away and then she decided to get a smaller dog. She said she’s so embarrassed by it. I think that dog needs a behaviorist. It was nuts. Luckily, it was on the other side of the fence at the tennis courts. Logan noticed it, as did I. You couldn’t help but notice that dog.


----------



## diane0905

Abby says, “Where’s Logan? Please do not leave me with this walking fool.” 😂


----------



## FurdogDad

She looks all perky in that photo....


----------



## diane0905

FurdogDad said:


> She looks all perky in that photo....


Finally smiling! Haha

She’s been laying at the back door waiting for her brother though.


----------



## FurdogDad

She loves him....but a little girl time with Mom will probably be good for both of you


----------



## diane0905

She’s like, “Mom!!! I didn’t REALLY want you to get rid of brother.” 🤪😂


----------



## diane0905

Man — I miss Logan. I’m sure my husband is growing weary of me wondering out loud what Logan is doing. He assures me Logan is enjoying his new adventures. 

On a positive note, I have washed all the outside furniture and gotten my pool ready for summer. I’m getting ready to start cleaning/purging my clothing closet. I guess I’ll be getting lots of projects done.


----------



## cwag

I figured this would be really hard for you. How long will he be gone?


----------



## diane0905

cwag said:


> I figured this would be really hard for you. How long will he be gone?



It depends. Two to three months or so. She’s going to let me know how he does as he goes along via show results. 

I’m doing alright. Pandemic life has been a whole lot of Logan and me doing stuff each day. I started cleaning out my closet today (man is that going to be a project), so at least I’m being productive. 

I wish I had trained Logan to FaceTime. 😅


----------



## JulieCAinMA

diane0905 said:


> It depends. Two to three months or so. She’s going to let me know how he does as he goes along via show results.
> 
> I’m doing alright. Pandemic life has been a whole lot of Logan and me doing stuff each day. I started cleaning out my closet today (man is that going to be a project), so at least I’m being productive.
> 
> I wish I had trained Logan to FaceTime. 😅


OK, somehow I missed where Logan is!!??


----------



## diane0905

JulieCAinMA said:


> OK, somehow I missed where Logan is!!??


Logan is giving conformation a go. He’s with a professional handler. I’m sure he’s doing just fine. He’s in North Carolina, so not terribly far away at the moment.


----------



## JulieCAinMA

diane0905 said:


> Logan is giving conformation a go. He’s with a professional handler. I’m sure he’s doing just fine. He’s in North Carolina, so not terribly far away at the moment.


Wow! I’m sure you miss him like crazy. I leave Archie at the groomer and am a mess 😩. I hope the time flies by and he’s back home soon!


----------



## Coastal Pup

Are you allowed to visit him? I made it less than 24 hours when I left Beckett at boarding for 5 days before I called to check in on him 🤣

The daycare actually recommended against visitors (and I was on a plane across the country so I couldn’t anyway) but if you’re desperate 😅😅😅


----------



## diane0905

I can go to his shows and plan to when he’s where I can get to him. I am going to let Maddie do what she does and not be a hindrance. He’s probably running around happily right now playing, training, or napping. I’m sure he’s in good care. I plan to be patient and see how he does. He’s such a good and sweet boy regardless. Before I know it, he’ll be back home entertaining me. Abby misses him a lot. She has been out of sorts. It’s kind of real ironic since when he’s here she acts like she’s miffed 50% of the time. 😅


----------



## diane0905

This reminds me — I left Luke for about 16 days when my husband and I hiked coast to coast across England. He stayed at Kiawah Island with my daughter and did not appear to suffer. I petted every dog I could get to and met a Golden Retriever named Sheba on our hike who allowed me to take photos.

I’ll be knocking on doors to walk the neighbors’ dogs soon. 😅


----------



## diane0905

Bath day for Logan. This one is in preparation for this week’s vacation at Kiawah Island. It will be Logan’s first time at the beach.


----------



## diane0905

Off to Kiawah. It took Logan a second to get his footing on this slippery boat bottom, but he was proud of conquering it. Lol


----------



## diane0905

Is anyone else getting the ad with a toe ate up with a fungus? Ewwww. I have not been searching toenail fungus. I keep telling it to stop showing me that nasty toe. 

Here’s Logan seeing the ocean for the first time:










He was like, “Whoa!!”










He also saw a deer close up in our yard and the deer here are so used to people & dogs. I forgot about that. Luke and I could get right up on them. This one was in the front yard of the house we rented. Logan sat and stared and again looked like, “Whoa!!” The deer stared at us and then kept munching the man’s flowers. Lol










And one more:


----------



## FurdogDad

diane0905 said:


> Is anyone else getting the ad with a toe ate up with a fungus? Ewwww. I have not been searching toenail fungus. I keep telling it to stop showing me that nasty toe.
> 
> Here’s Logan seeing the ocean for the first time:
> 
> View attachment 892150
> 
> 
> He was like, “Whoa!!”
> 
> View attachment 892151
> 
> 
> He also saw a deer close up in our yard and the deer here are so used to people & dogs. I forgot about that. Luke and I could get right up on them. This one was in the front yard of the house we rented. Logan sat and stared and again looked like, “Whoa!!” The deer stared at us and then kept munching the man’s flowers. Lol
> 
> View attachment 892152
> 
> 
> And one more:
> 
> View attachment 892154


Yeah, you can almost walk up to the deer down there and on Seabrook and scratch them behind the ears....they have no fear of people at all......


----------



## diane0905

Logan’s first trip to the beach - Kiawah Island.

My sweet pretty boy:










Shake!










Brought his water bowl to teach him not to drink the ocean water:










He was feeling patriotic:










That’s the Ocean Course clubhouse in the background:










This was after we had frolicked in the ocean. It doesn’t take long to start drying off here:










On the go. We were right in front of a bird sanctuary that had no dogs signs everywhere. He kept looking over that way, so we didn’t risk him romping into the sacred bird land. Lol










Such a happy face. We gets so many compliments and a man said, “That’s the happiest dog I’ve ever seen.”










Posing in front of a large piece of driftwood:


----------



## Coastal Pup

Logan sure is having a blast at the beach! He’s a happy boy 😍


----------



## diane0905

We took a long walk (two tennis ball finds & sweet compliments) and then went to eat at King Street Grill at Freshfield’s Village in Kiawah today. There was quite the bird show — they were flitting around everywhere. One landed on an Edison bulb string above our table and Logan was really hoping he would join us, but he did not. Some man walked up with a Golden Retriever I thought was older, but he said he was the same age as Logan. He just walked right up to us as we were sitting outside eating. The dog seemed fine, but then started doing a crazy barking thing at Logan and the man said he had had his share of issues — that being one of them. Nice job walking a dog with issues right up to mine dude. Lol 

Anyway, he asked me where I got mine and I told him and he said where he got his. I looked them up and they look suspect to me. 

Here’s a couple of photos of Logan being silly at lunch …

He parked himself right under my chair:










Silly boy. He was probably thinking, “Momma, will you get me one of those birds please?”


----------



## diane0905

We took a long walk this morning. It’s mating season for the alligators. Brian saw one come out of a lagoon loudly bellowing. He said he was huge. A neighbor friend of mine (when we lived here) said she saw a bull (?) chasing a female once on the water and it looked like a small watercraft. Yikes. Lol


----------



## diane0905

We took Logan out to the soccer field here at Night Heron Park and he ran like the wind. I had a Chuck-It! Naptime now. Perfect vacation fun.


----------



## diane0905

Logan and Adler. Logan absolutely loves the grands and the beach.


----------



## diane0905

The last of our beach photos for this vacation. Logan has definitely given the beach/ocean his seal of approval. He especially loved having the grands here to play with him because he thinks he’s a real boy.


----------



## diane0905

It’s heating up this week (98 by Thursday), but this morning the weather was beautiful with a slight breeze. I decided it was a perfect day for a swim. After our swim, we played fetch for 20 minutes and now he’s resting.


----------



## diane0905

I forgot to say, Logan got his certificate from the AKC for Rally Novice today. I showed it to him and he sniffed it. Not too impressed. 

He’s now Prism’s Lately I’ve Been Thinking RN TKA and that makes me happy. All I have is an undergraduate degree and a year of graduate school. I made straight A’s and quit because I was so into raising my children and simply did not have aspirations other than that. I enjoyed it so much. I’m hoping Logan can end up with a PhD. 😀

I’ve decided to hone in on one thing at a time and the next thing in our sights is Junior Hunter since we’ve continued to work on that and really enjoy it. I looked at the upcoming events and didn’t see anything in this area until fall. It made me wonder if that was weather related and if it’s seasonal? It does get terribly hot here. If a WC comes up before then, we may try for that also. 

Agility will be on hold because it’s simply too hot here in the summer for it. I wish we had indoor facilities.

I signed up for a newsletter from Western North Carolina for dog events & news so when we are in Cashiers this summer I can perhaps do some things in that area. I noticed Brevard seems to be pretty active and it’s just 45 minutes away from Cashiers.

I’ll probably end up having to travel a ways for obedience classes after Junior Hunter. The place offers a lot of train like you trial events, so that will be helpful.


----------



## SteveRuffin

Beautiful boy you have there. I’m sure Robin is proud. I think I’d like to get some titles for Sailor. She has been extremely easy to train so far and doing activities generates bond. Sailor seems to be special. I am more of a one thing at a time person. What do you think the best thing to concentrate on first would be? It’s HOT here (Port St Joe).


----------



## diane0905

SteveRuffin said:


> Beautiful boy you have there. I’m sure Robin is proud. I think I’d like to get some titles for Sailor. She has been extremely easy to train so far and doing activities generates bond. Sailor seems to be special. I am more of a one thing at a time person. What do you think the best thing to concentrate on first would be? It’s HOT here (Port St Joe).


Columbia turns into an oven in the summer (high humidity and zero breeze) so I head to Cashiers, N.C. We’ll be there next weekend — thank goodness.

Thanks about Logan! He’s very smart, sweet, and a happy boy! We saw Robin recently and that was so nice. I’m sure it’s cool to get to see dogs you’ve bred in person.

If I had my druthers, I would have put Logan immediately into a good competition obedience school. Alas, even our obedience club doesn’t offer those classes and we ran into pandemic walls.

I guess it depends on what you want to do with your dog. We’ve taken agility, competition obedience, and hunt test training. Our obedience class was canceled a few months ago, but I’m going to seek another one out in the fall — and probably end up driving an hour and a half to class. My agility classes shut down each summer as it’s too hot, so that’s why I decided to focus on Junior Hunter right now — we both really enjoy training for that.

AKC tricks titles are fun and you can do those on your own virtually —no class required. Logan has fun learning them. I think advanced is as far as I will go on those and we have that title.

Lots of people love Rally. I can say, it was a lot easier to train Logan to do rally courses after we had taken obedience for a while.

Some people like nose work. I didn’t enjoy it any. (Ha) There‘s also scent work, which is the AKC version. I’m not sure of the differences between the two — I just took the class our local club offered, which was nose work.

At my local obedience club, they do a lot of Barn Hunt and Fast Cat. I told Logan it was beneath us to search for rats in tubes  and I’ve only seen Fast Cat (not sure if I’m naming that correctly or not) on video — looks like they chase a lure as fast as they can go. 

Dock Diving looks super fun to me. We don’t have it locally.

There are so many choices, which is why I just started seeking different things out to experience -- plus, the pandemic shut so much stuff down here I was just going for what I could find.

I’m not sure all of that was very helpful. Lol I feel like obedience would be the best foundation.


----------



## diane0905

Logan finally went into the pool from the side today. 🤪 I have no idea why he wouldn’t do it because when training on the field he will fly through cover on an embankment and hurl himself into the water with abandon. He finally started pawing the pool from the edge like Luke did at first and today he decided he would go in after an aqua dumbbell. He did it twice and then went back to his preferred entrance — via the steps. Lol


----------



## diane0905

Video of Logan’s first time in the ocean:


----------



## diane0905

Pool time — it’s so steamy here. We are heading to the mountains next weekend for some different scenery and temps.


----------



## JulieCAinMA

Happy beautiful boy!!


----------



## diane0905

JulieCAinMA said:


> Happy beautiful boy!!


Thank you, Julie!


----------



## diane0905

My beautiful happy boy.










We’ve been getting plenty of rain lately. There was a break, so we took the walk opportunity. Muggy out though.

We both walked right over this without noticing. It was either dead or froze movement because we walked over it.


----------



## diane0905

Logan did excellent at field training today. He was retrieving and coming into heel perfectly. He did great with his holds as we walked. Cara brought out black lab to retrieve some and they took turns.


----------



## diane0905

Just hanging out being a good and helpful boy. 









May 25, 2022







youtube.com


----------



## ChocolateVanilla

diane0905 said:


> Is anyone else getting the ad with a toe ate up with a fungus? Ewwww. I have not been searching toenail fungus. I keep telling it to stop showing me that nasty toe.
> 
> Here’s Logan seeing the ocean for the first time:
> 
> View attachment 892150
> 
> 
> He was like, “Whoa!!”
> 
> View attachment 892151
> 
> 
> He also saw a deer close up in our yard and the deer here are so used to people & dogs. I forgot about that. Luke and I could get right up on them. This one was in the front yard of the house we rented. Logan sat and stared and again looked like, “Whoa!!” The deer stared at us and then kept munching the man’s flowers. Lol
> 
> View attachment 892152
> 
> 
> And one more:
> 
> View attachment 892154


Beautiful! =]


----------



## diane0905

Logan says good morning.

We are babysitting because my son-in-law broke his foot and my daughter has taken him in for surgery. 

We just have Adler (4) at the moment, but will get Grace (9) and Charlotte (7) at noon — it’s their last day of school. 

Logan will be enjoying a rare day of leisure.


----------



## diane0905

I’ve been notified of competition obedience classes coming up in Wellford, SC beginning on June 9th. It’s about the same distance as the last ones I took that went defunct — about an hour and 35 minutes away. A nice lady that trained at Dog Trainer’s Workshop told me about them. She’s an instructor there. I’m hoping to get in an 11:00 in the morning class since it’s so far away and going in the evening is rough with that long of a drive. I will ask them if I get there an hour early if there’s somewhere I can walk or play fetch with Logan because I think it’s hard on a dog to travel that long and then immediately have to go to work in a classroom.

Anyway, it’s this place:









HAPPY DOGS TRAINING CENTER


Dog Training in Spartanburg, South Carolina




happydogstc.com





The classes aren’t listed on that link, but I received the flyer with the schedule via email. 

Looks promising. They hold train like you trial events. Crossing my fingers.


----------



## diane0905

Pretty Logan. We swam yesterday. He’s taking a break from it today because he has an irritated looking place on his leg. I want him to be able to do his Memorial Day swim.


----------



## OscarsDad

Just stopping by to say, "Hi Logan!"


----------



## diane0905

OscarsDad said:


> Just stopping by to say, "Hi Logan!"


Hi from Logan and me! ❤


----------



## diane0905

Logan and I got out of the house earlier this morning so we could do field training before it‘s unbearable out. Our lesson was at 9:00 and we stayed in the shade/no swimming because Logan has a small sore on his leg I’m currently doctoring.

He did great training! We worked him with four bumpers — placing them each in a different place while he watched from a distance. I then sent him to retrieve them one by one and he got all four.

After that we worked on casting. She said Logan is excellent at casting and that’s great. Even when his back was turned to a bumper we had thrown out and then another was thrown in the opposite direction, he seemed to know by hand signal which one we were sending him after. Smart boy. This is only the second time we’ve worked on that really. I throw multiple tennis balls at home in different directions and send him after them by pointing at which one I want him to get. Maybe that has helped. 🤪

I’m still waiting to see if we got into our new obedience class. I’m crossing my fingers and toes because I really want him to take obedience and I live in an obedience class desert. Plus, them being during the day would help so much because they are so far away.


----------



## diane0905

I’m in Seattle and Logan is home with my brother and taking walks with a man I know named Thomas who is a dog trainer/walker. 

My son, Brian, graduates today with an MILS. Yay! I’m so proud of him. He also has an MBA and a job, plus another one (hopefully) being offered soon. He will move to DC in a couple of weeks.


----------



## JulieCAinMA

diane0905 said:


> I’m in Seattle and Logan is home with my brother and taking walks with a man I know named Thomas who is a dog trainer/walker.
> 
> My son, Brian, graduates today with an MILS. Yay! I’m so proud of him. He also has an MBA and a job, plus another one (hopefully) being offered soon. He will move to DC in a couple of weeks.


It’s such a warm and wonderful feeling when good things happen to our kids, especially when it’s a hard earned achievement!! Congratulations!!


----------



## diane0905

JulieCAinMA said:


> It’s such a warm and wonderful feeling when good things happen to our kids, especially when it’s a hard earned achievement!! Congratulations!!


Thanks, Julie! He’s such a good person and so smart. I’m excited things are going well and he’s happy. It’s wonderful, of course, also to get to see him. I’m glad his two year stint in Seattle is done. It’s a cool city, but I need him closer.


----------



## diane0905

Goodie. The obedience class place charged my card. I’m going to take that as a sign I’m in.


----------



## diane0905

I received an informational email today and a list of items I need for our new competition obedience class:

Clicker (I own quite a few. I prefer a marker word.)

Light colored soft training treats. (Logan likes mozzarella string cheese, so I’ll cut that up.)

Treat pouch or clothing with easily accessible pockets. (I hate a treat pouch, but own a couple. I don’t like delivering treats I’ve retrieved from pants pockets. I may wear a shirt with a pocket and wear a treat bag to easily refill my shirt pocket. Sometimes I spit string cheese from my mouth. He likes that game.)

Collar — no harnesses. (Makes sense. Lol)

6” tab on collar (My tab is 12”. I’ve now ordered a 6” tab handle. At my last obedience class we used shoestrings.)

6’ leash — leather and 1/2” wide. (Dang it. Mine is 4’, so I’ve ordered a six foot version now.)

Flexi leash (!!) — I do not own one of these, but will hit the pet store tomorrow. 

Front guide (It says if you have one. I made one and then realized I used too big of PVC piping, so mine looks real special. Lol I may go tomorrow and get smaller piping cut for it.) 

Toy that my dog loves. (Easy.)

Bathmat or small rug. (I guess for a place spot for the dogs?)

Crate w/pad big enough to go under it. (Mine is soft and I will check to see if it will fit on my yoga mat.)


No photos today. Logan gets a bath after field training tomorrow, so I’ll try to get photos tomorrow. I trimmed about a 50 cent piece size area on his leg with scissors where he had a hot spot. It has scabbed over now. I didn’t send him to the vet for it because I have the medicine and the vet uses clippers and cuts away too much hair IMO.


----------



## Ivyacres

Just got caught up. Logan is so handsome!


----------



## diane0905

Ivyacres said:


> Just got caught up. Logan is so handsome!


Thank you! It would be hard to catch up in here because I talk too much. 😂


----------



## diane0905

Field training today. Logan was a good boy and had fun. We did doubles on water and land and casting stuff. 

Cara has 14 puppies right now and one lady helping her. She looks sleepy. Lol

Here’s Logan:

I brought him home after and gave him a good bath and blow dry and trimmed his toenails and feet. I’ll finish the rest of his trimming when I get back from picking up Abby (at vet), going to get the rest of Logan’s supplies for obedience, and going to get a mani/pedi myself. Busy.


----------



## Ivyacres

diane0905 said:


> Thank you! It would be hard to catch up in here because I talk too much. 😂


I love all your chit chat and updates!


----------



## diane0905

Our first obedience class in the new place went great. I really liked the two instructors — they were easy to understand and pretty chill. There were two other Golden Retrievers in the class. One was a conformation bred Golden (”Cross”) and the other a field Golden (don’t remember that dog’s name.) I was happy to see the field Golden because comparatively, they often make Logan seem chill. Lol 

This was truly a beginner class and we worked on things like attention/the name game and treat toss games. Logan’s all over that kind of work. haha 

When I started my last obedience class, we were truly brand new at it and they were doing Open exercises — with the dogs often all off leash in the same area. I really felt like I had thrown myself into the frying pan. This class seems to actually be for people who have not done obedience — well, at least with the dog they have in that class. Everyone was super friendly and one of the ladies, who had a Doberman, told me she was at Dog Trainer’s Workshop before. I felt like I maybe had seen her or at least her dog. I’m not sure though because there were several Dobermans there. 

Anyway, not as bad a trip when getting to day travel. I considered it a success and am glad we found a new class to attend.


----------



## Ivyacres

Reading about your training day made me realize I really have to start that with the boys, they come...sometimes, they sit...sometimes, down's good...sometimes. I think you get the picture! lol


----------



## diane0905

Ivyacres said:


> Reading about your training day made me realize I really have to start that with the boys, they come...sometimes, they sit...sometimes, down's good...sometimes. I think you get the picture! lol


I never tried to do much of anything with my last Golden competition wise. I honestly didn’t know much about it. I tried taking Luke to agility way back when, but Luke did not have enough get up and go to desire to do it. He wasn’t very food motivated and the lady would toss a piece of cheese into the tunnel trying to get him to go in. She stationed me at the far end of the tunnel. Luke would look at the cheese, then look up at me on the other end, and then stroll around the tunnel to me. 😅 I could get him to do it, but the enthusiasm was not there. The only time he would ever take off is when he was younger and I let him chase sea birds. He always broke chase and returned to me. He would literally sit 10 ft from a bunny and they’d both just stare. He was just excited the bunny friend would let him get close. Same with cats even though we didn’t own one. 

Logan has a lot more get up and go and that makes me happy because he’s game for a lot of different things. If I wasn’t training him and doing with him, I think he’d get bored quickly. If I let him, he’d tree a squirrel or chase a bunny in a heartbeat. Lol Luckily, if I say “Un unh” he is able to turn that off on lead and not lunge at such. He has zero interest in cats except for watching them. He must know they are suspect. 😂


----------



## diane0905

Oh, and this is just me rambling but I believe the lady who owned the other conformation Golden said he was a Powderhorn Golden. I find it so interesting how the same breed of dog can look very different. Her dog is pretty, but definitely a different look than Logan. I just find it fascinating. I suppose people who know the breed well can tell (perhaps) by looking which line they come from? 

The field Golden, obviously, looked very different. Not bad — I think they are cool dogs. He (I think a he — can’t remember) was much smaller and gangly. Very cute. Much easier to clean up, I imagine, post field training. Lol 

Anyway, I love Logan’s face. ”Lately I’ve Been Thinking” works perfectly for him.


----------



## diane0905

Today’s walk before we set out on the road. It was slightly warm, but there’s a nice breeze going on. This coming week, the temps are getting up to 100+ in Columbia. No thank you. We shall try to stay in the mountains as much as we can.


----------



## diane0905

Hiking and then Slab Town Pizza for lunch. Oh my goodness — there were at least 20 kids at lunch. Friendly, running, playing corn hole. Logan had such fun. He also was approached by a four pound toy Poodle on our hike. Both very calm. I’d be scared to own a four pound dog. 😅 I was less amused when an off leash working dog German Shepherd came running right up. I had Logan off to the side because I saw the off leash dog approaching. The owners must have noticed my look because they said they were sorry. They could prove that by leashing their dog. Luckily, no shenanigans.


































































One that shows the view. It’s gorgeous.


----------



## diane0905

Morning walk. We saw a lady (actually met her first last summer) who just retired from the Board of Directors for Nasdaq, which is funny since our son just got a full time job at Nasdaq. She was very nice and complimented Logan on how much he has grown up and how beautiful he is. She asked me if I got him from somewhere special because he seemed more special than most Goldens. I think I like that lady. Lol

Today is my husband’s birthday — 62!! We are getting old.

Next, we are loading up in the golf cart and going to lunch. Logan will like that action.


----------



## diane0905

Logan really enjoyed his golf cart ride and lunch at the golf club. Abby says hello also.

I have mixed feelings about what to do in a golf cart. Logan sits in between us and I have him hooked into the cart via a seatbelt harness. I wonder if it would be better to leave him with some avenue of escape, should it roll… I could just hold him as he sits because he’s still. 

He’s very, very fascinated by golf. Luke used to be also. Funny.


----------



## Ontariodogsitter

He has such a beautiful muzzle, I think I would just smoosh it all the time.


----------



## diane0905

Ontariodogsitter said:


> He has such a beautiful muzzle, I think I would just smoosh it all the time.


Thank you. He is very smooshed. 😍


----------



## diane0905

We went to Gorges State Park and took a nice hike today. The trail is only three miles in total, but it’s classified as strenuous and indeed it is. I will say having taught Logan ”Slow” comes in real handy when crossing creeks via rocks and when coming down steep rocky stairs and banks.






Rainbow Falls Trail | NC State Parks


This popular trail is jointly maintained by Gorges State Park and the Pisgah Ranger District. The trail accesses the Horse Pasture River and follows it upstream. The marked trail ends at Rainbow Falls, however hikers can continue upstream about 1/4 mile to Turtleback Falls. Once the trail leaves...




www.ncparks.gov





Logan had the best time. We let him get in the water, which he loved. In one of these photos you can see people sitting in the water. They asked if they could meet Logan so I let him get out there with them. He thought that was pretty fun.

After the hike, we headed to Ugly Dog Cafe and had lunch. There was another Golden there (white — and looked to be about the same age as Logan) and at another table was a dog the man told me was a rescue and it looked like a taller Shiba Inu (but not near Akita size.) Logan was great there and we had to walk through the restaurant front door to get to the outside area. I figure it’s all good for him.























































And these are the falls we were treated to at the top – I had water for Logan and the trail was shaded all the way except the very top. It’s getting in the upper 80s up here by Thursday, which is unusual for up here.


----------



## diane0905

I decided to cancel Logan’s field training until cooler days. The real feel for tomorrow is 110 degrees. That’s a big no way. Cara said we will just mix it up and try to schedule when we have acceptable temperature days.


----------



## diane0905

Today’s walk. It warmed up today for the mountains of NC — we are at 4,000 elevation and hit 85 degrees. Luckily it wasn’t quite there yet and the neighborhood is shaded mostly on the roads.











Abby has IBD and gluten intolerance. She’s been acting funny for about a month. A few quirky things and runny poop. I gave her chicken/rice and a seven day dosage of Metro. Even that didn’t completely firm up her stool. I decided the vet should do a work up on her and her levels for IBD and whatever shows gluten intolerance were over double what they should be. 

They suggested hydrolyzed protein diet and weekly B vitamin shots until her levels are where they should be — then they will be monthly. I can give them.


----------



## diane0905

Oh — and we had something happen on the hiking trail that wasn’t an incident, but could have very easily been a bad incident. 

We had gotten to the top of an overlook and were going to turn back to go back down. I looked up and there was a German Shepherd coming our way and not on a leash. The dog’s owners were at least 10ft behind him chatting with each other. I was in a more open area and if I headed on in to pass him it got more narrow. I decided to just step off to the side and have Logan sit. 

As luck goes, the German Shepherd trotted right up to us. It took about two seconds and I heard a growl starting from the GS and then Logan was getting antsy. I looked at the people and said, “Your dog is growling and he (talking about Logan) is getting excited.” The woman said, “Oh. Sorry.” and used his e-collar to call him off. I didn’t like that either because my trainer told me if dogs are head to head to not use an e-collar stimulation because that can cause a dog fight.

Anyway, the German Shepherd responded and went back to his owner. The dog was big. A longer haired version. Logan walked off with me just fine.

People irritate the H E double hockey sticks out of me sometimes. North Carolina does not have a leash law. I carry pepper spray on more crowded public trails. I take bear spray when we are on less crowded trails and more on our own. I like the bears more than some people.


----------



## Coastal Pup

People can be so aggravating! I never realized how bad owners can be until I started to run into them everywhere. Glad that it didn’t escalate and everyone is safe


----------



## diane0905

I took Logan out in our meadow to play fetch for a bit this morning before we took our two hour trek to competition obedience class. I’m in Cashiers, NC so my drive time has extended 30 minutes to class, but it is way worth it to be out of the heat. I don’t have to worry about bears so much right now because there is a house being constructed next door and all the banging will keep them away from our meadow more than likely.

It was muggy even up here at 4,000 ft elevation at 8:00 a.m.

I love our new obedience class and Logan appears to also. Today we did attention drills. We were to have them just sit in heel and look up at us 30 seconds at a time. Logan does that well. The instructors walk around close trying to distract the dogs and have class members walk their dogs by.

After that we did pivots, which Logan knows but we haven’t done them in a while and we were given a Bosu ball type disk, which he has not used. He did well though. He’s used to pivoting on an upside down metal bowl. I need to go buy a rubber pivot bowl from a feed supply place — either that or the Bosu type ball.

After that we practiced just a few steps of heeling. I think Logan was kind of thrown off by that because at Dog Trainer’s Workshop we were already heeling in circles around the entire room. I’m glad we’re going back to basics though.

Next we did recalls and they split us into groups of who had titled in obedience and who had not. We were in the have nots, but I had my front mat and Logan recalled from across the ring and came into front each time.

After that, I just worked on his fronts being straighter. She told me to use bigger PVC for his fronts mat and that made me giggle on the inside because I have one with bigger PVC, but when I saw the ones at Dog Trainer’s Workshop I went out and made one with smaller PVC. 🙃 I will keep both and he can graduate to the smaller one.

All in all a good training class. We really like our instructor and classmates. Everyone is so friendly.


----------



## diane0905

Logan keeps bringing a Chuck-it ball to the coffee table in front of me on our screened porch. He then knocks it off the table and runs and gets it. I wonder what he is trying to tell me? No respect for coffee time at all.


----------



## diane0905

Today took Logan down to our front gate and back (only two miles, but a steep climb back) and we explored down a couple of side streets. I then took him out into the meadows to be off leash, which he loves, but not for long because there’s no shade out there.

He enjoyed. We’ve been back about 10 minutes and he just dropped his ball at my feet. 😅

If I walk him towards this rock formation, he just jumps up on it because he’s so used to me taking his photo up there. Lol










This is coming up from the meadows to our house. It’s steep. He kept turning back and around to wait for my slow behind. 










In the meadow next to ours. There’s a house being constructed there. I hope they have a nice Golden Retriever also. I haven’t met them yet.


----------



## diane0905

We’ve had a busy Father’s Day weekend with the grands visiting. Logan and I took a walk today with the man of honor also.


----------



## diane0905

We took a walk and played in the meadows today before heading home to Hades. We’ll just be there until Thursday and then back up here.

Logan loves running in the meadows. We have construction workers next door, so he entertains them also.

When we get home, I’ll be sure to let him swim early and give him a bath — guaranteed he will dry quickly.


----------



## diane0905

And here he is running. Walking up these hills will gas you (me definitely) quickly.


----------



## diane0905

Swimming for 50 minutes, fetch for 20, and bath/blow dry today. We will train this afternoon after I go to an appointment.


----------



## diane0905

All clean and pretty. Still needs a trim.


----------



## FurdogDad

That's a handsome fella right there.....


----------



## diane0905

We had fun at obedience class. Logan barked hello about halfway when we entered the building, but he did well once we got going. We worked on attention, taking the first step in heeling, and some cool impulse control type stuff I’ve not done. I commanded Logan to get in heel position, told him to wait, pulled his lead forward to where it had constant tension on it (but he had to stay firmly put because I said wait) and I slowly brought a treat down the lead towards his nose. He had to keep his nose put, keeping his attention on me, and not reach for the treat with his nose any. Obviously, the closer the treat gets the more tempting it is. If he did what he was supposed to do, I could reward him with the treat. Kind of fun and Logan caught on. 

Another was to dangle meat (strings of ham) over his head and slowly bring it down. He couldn’t reach for that either. 

I give Logan his treats that way sometimes — slowly coming down from overhead and his job is to wait for it, so I think that helped.

I need to come up with more phrases to say to Logan to let him know he’s doing a good job:

“Look at you!”

“Great job! You’re amazing!”

“You’re the smartest boy in the whole wide world!”

“You’re a superstar!”

And so on. They don’t want us repeatedly saying “You’re a good boy” over and over because she said he will tune it out like background noise. For some reason that’s the phrase that pops into my mind and out of my mouth. I feel like I need a giant Nerf sledgehammer to smack me in the head when I say a word I’m trying to from my mouth I’ve been using often. My agility instructor practically had to beat me to get me to stop using Logan’s name so much. 

The instructor said she made flash cards of encouraging phrases, read them often, and they started popping into her head when she trains.


----------



## diane0905

We walked down to the recreation center and back. It’s so steep. 🤪 A guy there was nice enough to give Logan some water.


----------



## FurdogDad

Clearly he has goals in mind.......he makes friends wherever he goes


----------



## diane0905

FurdogDad said:


> Clearly he has goals in mind.......he makes friends wherever he goes


He was the second person up here who has given Logan a china bowl to drink from. Fancy.


----------



## FurdogDad

diane0905 said:


> He was the second person up here who has given Logan a china bowl to drink from. Fancy.


Nothing but the best for Logan......


----------



## diane0905

We are going to lunch and on a hike today. Plus, I need to train Logan. We get homework assignments each week. 

I’m fortunate because Logan’s vet from Columbia has a home up here where we are and Brian (hubby) golfs with him. I’m sharing this because we saw him and his wife yesterday. They have an eight year old Golden who has cancer. She is defying the odds and living much longer than they expected! She looks good. She is from the same breeder as Luke was, but she looks much younger than Luke did at eight years old. I think he looked older because his face turned white so quickly. They also have a new eight month old black Lab. Apparently, the Lab came from the same breeder as the one who bred Reese Witherspoon’s dog (no idea who - ha), but that dog is beautiful. They said he’s quite lively. Haha. I was happy to see they had a pinch collar on him because now I know my vet also doesn’t think they are cruel.

Anyway, I didn’t have Logan with me at the time so he didn’t get to meet their dogs. They saw Logan the day before though and my vet’s wife kept saying how absolutely gorgeous Logan is. Logan sat there so sweetly. She asked how I got him to do it (lol) and I said well, I’ve been training with him and he’s two and a half and your Lab is eight months and raring to go. 😅


----------



## diane0905

We just got back from out hike. We did Whiteside Mountain again and then headed to lunch at a BBQ place. On the hike, Logan was admired greatly and got petted by about eight to 10 children. One time it was a group of five and a little girl bear hugged him from behind. He thought that was an invitation to play, but reeled it in when I told him to sit. They were so cute. 

At the restaurant an adult man sat on the ground beside Logan (lol) and Logan did the wooglies on his back. Later a pre-teen kid tried to engage him in a game of chase (?!!) lolol and I had to reel that in real quickly. After that, he just hung out and petted Logan. The waitress fell in love with him. Logan enjoyed all the attention.

Oh! And something Logan does now that I love is he automatically comes back into place beside me when he sees people coming up on the trail. He also is auto sitting for kids/petting without me having to tell him.

At the top taking a break and having a drink:










Sitting by his daddy when I had gone inside to get us some drinks:










Sweet boy. He was so good today:










Logan stays with me step by step when we come down these stairs:










My hubby walking ahead of us. That’s his Middle Fork of the Salmon River t-shirt from where we camped and white water rafted 100 miles down a river in Idaho:










That man in the blue shirt is the guilty party who got down on the ground with Logan and got him rolling around.  










At the top of Whiteside Mountain:










The beautiful view:


----------



## diane0905

I was training Logan today and a little bummed because I need some distractions. We’ve been on the go all day and I was too tired to head out. Well, not to worry — first a golf cart full of people came up to look at the house being built next door. Logan trained through that like a pro. 

Next, while we were working on heeling all heck broke out with two big dogs barking insanely. I looked up and my neighbors up the hill were coming our way. One they’ve had a long time and she is pretty reactive. Well, apparently their son bought an Australian Shepherd and decided it was too much for his young family, so my neighbors took the dog on. It’s a pretty dog. He was all out bonkers. The neighbor lady is probably about 10 years older than me and she was having a hard time handling that dog.

Logan stopped for a bit looking away because it was quite the show. I was just hoping she didn’t let go. Brian was on our screened porch and said he actually jumped up and ran out the front door because he thought dogs were attacking us. I didn’t see him. We have a lot of trees out front between he house and the road. Anyway, I called Logan into heel and we just kept on keeping on. I figured it was good distraction training. He did so well once he saw I was going to keep on with the heeling training. I was very proud of him.

The neighbor lady gave up and took the Australian Shepherd back to her house and her husband kept walking the other dog. I heeled Logan down behind our trees for a minute so she could get by without the dog pulling her over. As we were finishing up training she came back down the hill. She said the dog was really giving her a hard time. She said she got it in December and when it was younger it wasn’t so crazy — now it’s reacting to everything, including golf carts and cars. I asked her about training and she is thinking about taking him somewhere. She’s been sick and her dad was sick and passed away recently, so that’s why she hasn’t been going to training.

I told her the dog is an adolescent, probably feeding off her other dog, and young dogs (especially big active dogs) simply need consistent training — especially in the first few years. She said a local trainer suggested a shock collar. I told her I use one for field training and when I let Logan be free when we are hiking or on the meadows. She said her dog is wearing a prong collar and he is still dragging her. I explained to her how to make a correction. I also offered to come help her, but she really needs to get the dog into a regular training situation.

I did tell her she needs someone experienced to e-collar condition the dog. He needs to at least understand basic commands before she can use the e-collar.

Anyway, it was more happening than I can make it sound in type. I got my desired for distractions.


----------



## diane0905

A three mile trek to the recreation center and back.


----------



## Coastal Pup

diane0905 said:


> A three mile trek to the recreation center and back.
> 
> View attachment 893690
> 
> 
> View attachment 893689
> 
> 
> View attachment 893688


i love him 😍


----------



## diane0905

Coastal Pup said:


> i love him 😍


Awww, thank you. He enjoys life. Always happy.


----------



## diane0905

This morning we are back in Columbia. I came home from the mountains because it is my grandson’s birthday. We had a great walk and visited my daughter’s yard because we enjoy her displays. Logan had another great children moment. As we were heading towards my street, around the corner came two moms, a stroller, a baby, and five kids ranging from about three to ten-ish. They asked to pet Logan. He was so good. Sat the entire time. I thought the swimming noodles would throw him off, but he didn’t notice them.

Anyway, busy busy. We’ll train later. I may let him swim early evening and give him a bath.


----------



## JerseyChris

He is such a good looking boy


----------



## FurdogDad

Happy Birthday Adler!


----------



## diane0905

It rained all day long until around 3:00 p.m. It stopped and Adler’s birthday party was at 4:00, so just in time. We walked over. Logan did so well. There was an inflatable water slide in my daughter’s front yard. It was huge. My grandson wanted to give Logan some cake, but we opted for Goldfish. Lol The photos of Logan are on the walk home. In the one where he is lying down, he is waiting for the mail lady to make our mail delivery.


----------



## Sankari

Happy birthday to Adler! 😊 Hope he had løts of fun!! He's so cute and Logan too 😍 My golden would have stayed still but drool all over the place. Ramses understands there will be cake on birthdays (he never gets human ones). But he remembers on his own birthday that he got a banana cake and that memory has stuck to him unfortunately 🙈


----------



## diane0905

I swear. We keep getting earthquakes. I was at the doctor earlier today and we had one while he had a needle in me and he said he thought it would bruise, but it didn’t. That was just a low rumble. We just had another one and it felt bigger. Both dogs ran to the door. It rumbled at least 10 seconds.


----------



## diane0905

My neighbor just told me we’ve had 47 quakes since December. The two today were 3.5 and 3.6 in magnitude.


----------



## Sankari

It's a very interesting place to study for earthquakes due to the location.. I had anticipated more on the west coast of the US where I'll be heading to.. but I digress 😬 take care and stay safe. I had lived in Japan as a very young child during the Kobe earthquake (1995) so I hope there's some good safety drills for you to follow in the event of a earthquake... Take care 🙏🏽


----------



## diane0905

Sankari said:


> It's a very interesting place to study for earthquakes due to the location.. I had anticipated more on the west coast of the US where I'll be heading to.. but I digress 😬 take care and stay safe. I had lived in Japan as a very young child during the Kobe earthquake (1995) so I hope there's some good safety drills for you to follow in the event of a earthquake... Take care 🙏🏽


Thank you! Here are the actual numbers from today’s. Crazy stuff. We certainly aren’t used to this. Elgin is 25 miles away from us.


----------



## Sankari

diane0905 said:


> Thank you! Here are the actual numbers from today’s. Crazy stuff. We certainly aren’t used to this. Elgin is 25 miles away from us.
> 
> View attachment 893754



The frequency and intensity is surprising.. it's a very unique place because of how earthquakes normally occur.. interesting from a scientific POV but not very comforting for people... 🙁 Hope Logan didn't get tok afraid


----------



## diane0905

Logan and I are heading to Wellford today for obedience class. I just walked him a couple of miles and played fetch with him. He’s got a skin issue, so instead of heading to the mountains our vet/friend is going to work him in later and head to the mountains for the Fourth tomorrow.


----------



## diane0905

Today’s obedience class was fun again. I really like these people. The teachers and the participants are all so nice. Their names are Lou Ann and Paula. They keep emphasizing making it so much fun for the dogs. So far, they just have us heeling about 10 steps, but Lou Ann said Logan and I are looking so pretty for our 10 steps. Lol We also worked on attention for 30 second increments with distractions, sits and walk around, sit for exams, and fronts. They have inflatable toys that are about 40 feet tall in there for distractions and they walk around doing all sorts of stuff like carrying bowls of cheese puffs, bouncing balls, etc. I was proud of Logan when she walked by with the ball on a flexible rope thing bouncing it on the ground. I thought he may go for it. I should have said, “Fetch!” and she wouldn’t have had it for long.  

We are back home and chilling for a bit. I’m sleepy.


----------



## diane0905

We are back in the mountains. On our first walk here, we saw a hopping white squirrel, a dead squirrel (yuck!), two golf carts full of people who admired Logan, and a cute little dog owned by our neighbors, Dave and Mary.

Logan’s hair is starting to fill in where he had the owie on his leg.

He so loves it up here.

The first one is on our walk. I like to get him to get up on things to pose for photos:










This is in our driveway:










Back on our walk:










He needs a bath. I will get up the energy next week when we are back in Columbia. We can’t let that other conformation Golden in class show us up. Haha A man at the rest stop on the way here said, “What a beautiful Golden.” I tell you, a rest stop on Fourth of July weekend would be a good place to do distraction training. 😅 It was Grand Central Station. We saw another Golden there who was super tall. It seemed very sweet. We don’t meet and greet in such places. Could be Cujo in disguise for all I know. 🤪


----------



## JerseyChris

I love him.. he is such a good looking boy..


----------



## diane0905

JerseyChris said:


> I love him.. he is such a good looking boy..


Thank you. He’s such a boy — full of life, fun, and wants to play. He’s settling in to showing off all he’s learned also and makes this momma proud.


----------



## diane0905

Fourth of July — Logan enjoyed a slip sliding adventure today, a fun golf cart ride, and a nice long walk. Everyone loved him.


----------



## Sankari

Happy Fourth of July to you and your family ! Logan looks great as always 😉


----------



## diane0905

Sankari said:


> Happy Fourth of July to you and your family ! Logan looks great as always 😉


Thank you, Sankari!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great pictures of Logan and your adorable grandkids. 

Looks like a great 4th of July!


----------



## diane0905

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Great pictures of Logan and your adorable grandkids.
> 
> Looks like a great 4th of July!


Thank you! Logan loves it up here so much. Everything is temperature friendly and Cashiers is very dog friendly, so Logan is getting to do so many activities with us. The grands love him.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

diane0905 said:


> Thank you! Logan loves it up here so much. Everything is temperature friendly and Cashiers is very dog friendly, so Logan is getting to do so many activities with us. The grands love him.




Did Logan get to go down the Slip and Slide?

I'm enjoying your pictures of WNC, I have basically only driven through it.

I'm over on the Coast and rarely go Inland.


----------



## diane0905

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Did Logan get to go down the Slip and Slide?
> 
> I'm enjoying your pictures of WNC, I have basically only driven through it.
> 
> I'm over on the Coast and rarely go Inland.


Ha — Logan did not. I was wondering if he would get on a float with me, but was not brave enough to ask if he could do that.  I’d start near the bottom. Lol He was very thrilled I let him get in the pool of water at the bottom. 

My son went to Camp Seagull many years ago in Arapahoe (sp?) — North Carolina has such a pretty coast. I am a beach girl, but Brian talked me into the mountains and it is perfect for the dogs. It’s nice to be able to escape Columbia’s heat in the summer. 

If you are ever up this way, feel free to let me know/visit. Our house is plenty big for guests and I could show you around the area.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

diane0905 said:


> Ha — Logan did not. I was wondering if he would get on a float with me, but was not brave enough to ask if he could do that.  I’d start near the bottom. Lol He was very thrilled I let him get in the pool of water at the bottom.
> 
> My son went to Camp Seagull many years ago in Arapahoe (sp?) — North Carolina has such a pretty coast. I am a beach girl, but Brian talked me into the mountains and it is perfect for the dogs. It’s nice to be able to escape Columbia’s heat in the summer.
> 
> If you are ever up this way, feel free to let me know/visit. Our house is plenty big for guests and I could show you around the area.


I am familiar with Camp Seagull, hope your son enjoyed it. 

Thanks, I've only driven through Columbia.
One year I went to Saint Simons Island, I-95 was closed due to flooding, and we were detoured through Columbia. Picked I-95 back up on the other side of Charleston and made our way down to SSI. 
SSI reminds me a lot of Emerald Isle by me but on a larger scale. The beach is nice there, but I have to say the Beaches in my area are nicer, but I may be biased.


----------



## diane0905

Pretty photo my daughter took of Logan at the slip n slide.


----------



## diane0905

And one of Abby:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Beautiful pictures of the Logan and Abby, I love the B & W shots, they show so much detail.


----------



## diane0905

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Beautiful pictures of the Logan and Abby, I love the B & W shots, they show so much detail.


Thank you! I love black and white shots also.


----------



## diane0905

Logan enjoyed a glorious hour and a half of swimming in the pool this morning — it’s too hot to do anything else. The grands came over and Adler loves playing pool fetch with Logan and vice versa. I appreciated him helping Logan expend energy and I’m sure Brittany is happy Logan wears Adler out. Lol

I threw in a bath, condition, blow dry and toenail trimming also. Logan is zonked at the moment.


----------



## zinnia

Precious photos! 🥰 I think #3 is frame-worthy! Looks like everyone had a very happy morning 😊


----------



## diane0905

zinnia said:


> Precious photos! 🥰 I think #3 is frame-worthy! Looks like everyone had a very happy morning 😊


Thank you! That’s Charlotte. She loves snuggling with Logan and inevitably ends up getting licked. Lol


----------



## diane0905

I meant to say Logan and I are on break from Obedience Class until July 21st. One was cancelled because of Nationals and another is canceled due to something that went on with our school’s scheduling. 

I just ordered Logan a sit platform in 11” X 11” size. We have platforms, but Logan is sitting a bit sloppy and I’m hoping if I practice a bazillion times with the platform he will straighten up his sit. Jo Ann (instructor) also showed me a way to stand over him controlling his head to look up at me and scootching his rear legs in under him as we practice with me treating/praising him. Logan had cleaned up his sit for a bit, but it is askew again. 😬

Oh, and I sent out a random email to a Golden Retriever breeder (Gaylans, I believe) in Highlands, NC and asked her about field training up that way. She said she just had her knee replaced, but was happy to be contacted by someone else who does field training. She has some land for small blinds and a pond and said she would love to meet us. We may be heading home before she heals, but we could at least meet in case she ever wants to train together. Logan’s field training should get going here again around September or so. I’ve been practicing some things with him on the meadows in the mountains.


----------



## SteveRuffin

We need a pool lol. Logan looks like he had a blast.


----------



## diane0905

Logan is all clean and brushed. I will trim him next. Our “real feel” is 110 degrees today. It’s too hot/muggy for anything. We will train indoors.


----------



## diane0905

Abby just got back from the groomer so now they are both fresh and pretty. Abby is smiling and much more lively since I put her on the gluten free diet and started giving her vitamin B shots:


----------



## FurdogDad

That a great shot with both of them smiling....


----------



## diane0905

FurdogDad said:


> That a great shot with both of them smiling....


Thank you. Abby is starting to smile more and is being more playful since I changed her food and started giving her B12 shots.


----------



## diane0905

Logan this morning. He did not appreciate yesterdays 110 degree “real feel.” I told him today is more of the same and we are packing up to head to the mountains. He will get a walk and run around up there later this afternoon.

“Good morning! Did my jump up and morning kiss wake you?”









“Do you see me?”









“Is she ever going to get out of bed?”


----------



## FurdogDad

diane0905 said:


> Thank you. Abby is starting to smile more and is being more playful since I changed her food and started giving her B12 shots.


Great! I guess that means she's feeling better. I like her happy face....it matches up well with Logan's.


----------



## diane0905

We are back in the mountains. Temperature is much more pleasant.


----------



## diane0905

This is Logan’s Snuggle Pup. He used to be able to hear, taste, and wag his tail. 😂 Logan has had him since he arrived here with us. He still carries it around like it’s his baby.


----------



## diane0905

Logan’s life today:

Well, the flowers we picked up on the way home. We went by a fresh vegetable market that is Golden Retriever Central in Cashiers, NC.










He loves soft ice.










Strolling along:










At Slab Town Pizza:










Waiting for daddy. He forgot his gate opener.










Hi Mommy.










Water break earlier today on our walk.


----------



## diane0905

I don’t know if I’ve said, but the place where we have our mountain home is a temperate rain forest and gets 80+ inches of rain a year. Today was slated as a rain day, but that means nothing here and the sun came out for a bit. Logan and I took a walk and played fetch on the meadow during the reprieve. 

When we got back, Logan decided to sit under my chair for lunch. Lol 

Neighbors have been reporting bear sightings, but we’ve yet to see one this year so far in our neighborhood. I did see one on our first trip up here running across the road. 




























The meadows behind our house:


----------



## diane0905

Logan had a wonderful full day today. We went out to play on the meadow this morning and evening, took a couple of walks, went to lunch to meet a Twitter friend, and I was able to go see Golden puppies and help groom adult Goldens.

My Twitter friend got her Golden from Goodlife Goldens — Robin if you see this, she certainly had a lot of nice things to say about you — and she knows the lady as a friend — both are in Lake Toxaway, which is about 20 minutes away. 

Her puppies were sweet. I think only around four weeks old. I think she had four adult Goldens and I can’t remember all their names — Duff, Gogo (maybe), and a couple of more. It was educational to watch them get groomed and I helped a little bit. She has a huge silver bathtub in a room off her porch and I want one. Lol 

My friend, Lindsey, said Logan is such a good boy and absolutely gorgeous.

We took a training break today.

Me and Lindsey. Ignore my hair. It does not do well in a temperate rain forest. Lol










Bruce Wayne Pug:










Playing on the meadow behind my house:



















Charlotte and Logan. She sure loves him:










At Slab Town Pizza:










At the ice cream shop:










He enjoys the grands so much:


----------



## diane0905

Oh — and I meant to say — when I was leaving the ice cream shop today I walked back by the restaurant we ate at and a man sitting at a table hollered, “I will pay you whatever price you say for that dog right now.” Hahaha I said, “Millions and more millions. I’m very sure he will never go up for sale.”  He said, “That’s one beautiful dog.”


----------



## OscarsDad

Love the tongue hanging out to the side! Classic. Have not been on much but thinking of you and Logan. Glad all is well!


----------



## diane0905

OscarsDad said:


> Love the tongue hanging out to the side! Classic. Have not been on much but thinking of you and Logan. Glad all is well!


He loves to do that. It makes Tongue Out Tuesday photos easy. 😃

Thank you and I hope you and yours are doing well also.


----------



## JerseyChris

Funny, this is one of the threads I always check for updates to see some Logan pictures. He is definitely living his best life. And nothing makes a breeder happier than seeing their dogs in wonderful homes.


----------



## FurdogDad

JerseyChris said:


> Funny, this is one of the threads I always check for updates to see some Logan pictures. He is definitely living his best life. And nothing makes a breeder happier than seeing their dogs in wonderful homes.


Me too....that boy is always up to something....


----------



## JerseyChris

FurdogDad said:


> Me too....that boy is always up to something....


My next life I want to come back as @diane0905 dog..


----------



## diane0905

JerseyChris said:


> Funny, this is one of the threads I always check for updates to see some Logan pictures. He is definitely living his best life. And nothing makes a breeder happier than seeing their dogs in wonderful homes.


I keep waiting to be told “You’ve reached your photo limit!”  

Thank you! I love hanging out with and taking photos of Logan.


----------



## diane0905

FurdogDad said:


> Me too....that boy is always up to something....


Thanks! We are going hiking with Lindsey (from the photo above) tomorrow. I’m not sure what we will do today. Training and fun. My daughter wants to go to Highlands to eat/shop and I agreed to such, but she needs a Golden Retriever because I prefer dog activities.


----------



## JerseyChris

diane0905 said:


> , but she needs a Golden Retriever because I prefer dog activities.


I know just the perfect breeder


----------



## diane0905

Logan and his boy (I swear he would trade me out for this one):










Abby wouldn’t stop eating everything outdoors and was gagging, so she was confined. She was not pleased with me, but I was trying to play fetch with Logan to tire him out before we head off to lunch:


----------



## diane0905

I just took Logan for a walk and he enjoyed heading out to the meadows before we did our training session. We worked on attention, impulse control, recall, fronts, pivoting, and heeling.


----------



## diane0905

Logan is enjoying his pug nephew, Bruce Wayne, visiting. The fun came to a stop when Bruce ate a dead moth and my granddaughter, Charlotte, gagged to the point of almost throwing up. 😂


----------



## diane0905

We had the best time today. I met my friend Lindsey again and we did Whitewater Falls hike with Logan. The funniest thing happened when we got to the top. Lindsey was taking a photo of Logan and me at the overlook and then I was going to take a photo of Logan and her, but someone asked if they could take a photo of all of us. There were several groups of people up there and one of the men said, “I want a photo with your beautiful Golden Retriever.”  So, when we were done having ours taken I asked him if he was serious and he said, “Heck yeah!” So, he and about four other people with him took a photo with Logan. Next, a lady with her husband said, “I don’t want to be a bother, but we just lost our Golden two weeks ago and can we please take a photo with your Golden also?” So, of course I told her yes and I was sorry about her Golden and that I cried for six weeks when I lost my last Golden. They seemed real happy to get to pet him and take the photo.

Logan got so many compliments by people as we hiked along.

Next, we went to the restaurant we were at the other day and ate and a man asked me, “Hey, will you sell that Golden to me?” Same question as last time we were there. Lolol. He was joking, of course, and then asked me, “Did your husband train that dog? He’s so well behaved.” I laughed at him and said it was definitely me training him. They petted him and as we were walking back to the car another lady said, “He really is very beautiful.” Lindsey laughed and said, “Logan is the Golden celebrity of Cashiers.” 

I enjoy him getting out and about and having such a nice time. He really was well behaved and the trail was totally crowded today with people and other dogs.

Lindsey has a couple of photos on her phone and I’ll post them when she sends them to me. I didn’t take photos of the people taking photos with Logan because I feel like a stalker weirdo, but Lindsey said she snuck one in. 

Oh, Lindsey just sent the photos — here’s a few:










This is the couple who recently lost their Golden. She looked so sad when she told me. They were very sweet.


----------



## FurdogDad

diane0905 said:


> Logan is enjoying his pug nephew, Bruce Wayne, visiting. The fun came to a stop when Bruce ate a dead moth and my granddaughter, Charlotte, gagged to the point of almost throwing up. 😂
> 
> View attachment 894219
> 
> 
> View attachment 894222
> 
> 
> View attachment 894221
> 
> View attachment 894220
> 
> 
> View attachment 894223


Why was Charlotte gagging? It's not like she ate the moth. That was all Bruce....it was probably really bugging him......


----------



## diane0905

Logan lived a good dog life today.


----------



## diane0905

A few more from the weekend boat trip. My daughter and her husband took these:


----------



## diane0905

We are back in Hades (Columbia) and it’s definitely warmer here. I took Logan out at 7:30 for an hour walk. Tomorrow, I’ll try 7:00 a.m. As I was heading out, my neighbor Susan came out of her house heading to walk so she walked with us today. Logan seemed to enjoy that. We passed a bazillion dogs because everyone tries to beat the heat. We were only lunged/barked at by two little French Bulldogs (Jacques and Jean Luc) on extended flexi-leads and Logan did a great job ignoring them.

I’ll train him in a bit. No time for swimming today, so he may get bored. When the sun is almost down I’ll see if we can throw ball in the front yard or maybe just bounce it off the house. He loves when I hit the house high up on the second floor with a tennis ball and it comes down bouncing over to our garage doors, hits them, and he catches it mid-air. I can tell he’s extra pleased when he’s able to grab it mid-air. Lol


----------



## diane0905

I just ordered Logan a life jacket. Whenever I put Luke and Abby on a boat, I always had them in life jackets. When we were out on the pontoon this past week and I let him swim it reminded me. The last vacation we took Luke and Abby on where a boat was involved was on Bear Lake in NC. I accidentally left their life jackets on the pontoon and just told the man to keep them for future dog passengers. Logan swims great, but just in case something tragic happened, I’d rather him have an assist in case he were to get lost or grow tired.

I may be over careful, but I’d rather be that than the opposite.


----------



## diane0905

I’m off to be a friendly stranger for a Canine Good Citizen test this morning. I’ve never done such, so it will be interesting.


----------



## diane0905

I had fun helping with the CGC test. I should have taken Logan and let him go for his because I’m pretty sure he can do this. I told them I would be here a week and a half and then back for sure in September regularly and they said they will set one up for Logan. 

Today’s candidate was a four year old Golden Retriever. She was very sweet.


----------



## diane0905

We swam, retrieved (I bought Logan a duck and injected it with duck scent), played fetch, and got a bath today! I felt for him because I had been gone a few hours this morning doing the CGC thing. Now he’s zonked.


----------



## diane0905

From this morning’s walk. We headed out at 7:00 a.m. to beat the heat. It’s a labor of love from someone who is usually stumbling to the coffee pot at that hour. Lol

Logan just had a bath yesterday, but I let him get in sprinklers by the pond. We like to go down there to get some off leash time.

When I was walking Logan this morning, a tiny dog who has lived in the neighborhood forever apparently was following us. I heard my neighbor holler, “Diane!”, so I turned around and there the little cutie (Hallie) was trotting along behind us. I asked and found out she’s 13 years old now. She looks like she weighs about 15lbs or so. When she was younger she used to talk plenty (yap, yap, yap) to Luke when we passed. She was a quiet little visitor today. 

I told Logan to sit and was proud of him for staying put because the little dog walked around behind him and then right up under his face sniffing away. Lol The neighbor said she had just started taking off like that. I told her once they become seniors they develop minds of their own and that’s as it should be. 😅


----------



## Sankari

diane0905 said:


> We were only lunged/barked at by two little French Bulldogs (Jacques and Jean Luc) on extended flexi-leads and Logan did a great job ignoring them.



French bulldogs with French names? 😂 Do they also pronounce the names like a French person? It's funny for me, also because my husband has one of those hyphenated French names (Pierre-Emmanuel) and I know many don't understand it and just say only the first portion of his name (Pierre). He hates when people don't say the whole name..


----------



## diane0905

Sankari said:


> French bulldogs with French names? 😂 Do they also pronounce the names like a French person? It's funny for me, also because my husband has one of those hyphenated French names (Pierre-Emmanuel) and I know many don't understand it and just say only the first portion of his name (Pierre). He hates when people don't say the whole name..


They pronounce it in South Carolina twang, much like a would. It’s not a real thick southern accent here in Columbia. I’m sure it sounds nothing like it does by a person whose native language is French.


----------



## zinnia

diane0905 said:


> They pronounce it in South Carolina twang, much like a would. It’s not a real thick southern accent here in Columbia. I’m sure it sounds nothing like it does by a person whose native language is French.


My mom’s family is from SC…gotta love their “French”… I’m thinking of “Debbydoo” 🤣


----------



## diane0905

zinnia said:


> My mom’s family is from SC…gotta love their “French”… I’m thinking of “Debbydoo” 🤣


Ha — we like Kiawah and a friend of mine from up north called it Kia-wuh. I told him southerners do not talk like that. It’s Ki-uh-WAAAH. 

I can’t say smile correctly apparently. It sounds like smoul to me coming from my mouth and people always think I’m saying smell. My husband’s name is Brian and they think I’m saying Brine. 😆 I don’t even have a thicker accent.


----------



## diane0905

Obedience class was fun today. We worked on attention, heeling, chair fronts, which I have never done, and push/pull both sitting and standing.

We have one more class this session and then our next six week session starts August 10th. They will be on Wednesday’s next session, which works better for me. 

Logan did great.


----------



## Sankari

diane0905 said:


> They pronounce it in South Carolina twang, much like a would. It’s not a real thick southern accent here in Columbia. I’m sure it sounds nothing like it does by a person whose native language is French.


Hahaha! I always wonder about these different accents.. Different is good I guess.. same accents would be so boring I think! Not to worry, I'm sure we will be good candidates for our strange accents.. My husband's more so than mine since he's French. When we first met and I hadn't yet learnt French, I thought he kept telling me he was angry when he was actually meaning he was hungry (the French don't pronounce 'h'). It still happens sometimes. Hotel, hail.. hello.. 🤣🤣

Have to Google what chair fronts are... Meanwhile my golden and I have done nothing productive since coming here.. 🙈


----------



## diane0905

Abby is now seven years old. Happy birthday sweet girl! She actually turned seven yesterday and I’m just now posting because yesterday was go, go, go all day long. I couldn’t believe she let me wrap the rubber band thing on this hat twice around her little head. She also received a stuffed duck which she rejected within 60 seconds and Logan happily played with it thereafter and she also received a deer chew. Nom, nom.


----------



## diane0905

Oh, and I finally hit a wall today — which I rarely do. I’m usually go, go, go. Logan has come up a couple of times and plopped his chin on the sofa and looked at me out of the top of his eyes. I told him to pretend mommy is sickly for the day. I finally got up and played fetch with him for a bit.

He’s so smart. I gave Abby that stuffed duck for her birthday. One of the times when Logan walked up to me I asked him “Where’s the duck?! Where’d you put it? Go get the duck!” Well, the first time I asked his head perked up and he glanced in a particular direction. When I told him to go get it, off he went in the direction he had glanced and brought back that duck toy. It was back behind me somewhere and across the room. I know that’s a momma proud moment only (hahaha), but it amazes me what he understands when I’m talking to him.


----------



## JerseyChris

diane0905 said:


> He’s so smart. I gave Abby that stuffed duck for her birthday. One of the times when Logan walked up to me I asked him “Where’s the duck?! Where’d you put it? Go get the duck!” Well, the first time I asked his head perked up and he glanced in a particular direction. When I told him to go get it, off he went in the direction he had glanced and brought back that duck toy. It was back behind me somewhere and across the room. I know that’s a momma proud moment only (hahaha), but it amazes me what he understands when I’m talking to him.


They really are wonderful. I have had Boxers, Great Danes, Yorkies, Malteses, Collies and this is my first Golden.. I had a sign made up for our kitchen...


----------



## FurdogDad

diane0905 said:


> Abby is now seven years old. Happy birthday sweet girl! She actually turned seven yesterday and I’m just now posting because yesterday was go, go, go all day long. I couldn’t believe she let me wrap the rubber band thing on this hat twice around her little head. She also received a stuffed duck which she rejected within 60 seconds and Logan happily played with it thereafter and she also received a deer chew. Nom, nom.
> 
> View attachment 894407


Happy Birthday Abby!!


----------



## diane0905

JerseyChris said:


> They really are wonderful. I have had Boxers, Great Danes, Yorkies, Malteses, Collies and this is my first Golden.. I had a sign made up for our kitchen...
> 
> View attachment 894409


I love that!


----------



## diane0905

We swam for a long time today. Logan loves having company and the grands, my daughter, her husband, and my husband’s brother were all over. Abby says no thank you very much to swimming.


----------



## diane0905

It was hot/muggy first thing this morning. Ready to head back to the mountains — Thursday it will happen.

Today, we may end up swimming again. I’ve been training Logan and one thing we are working on is tightening up his sit. I bought an 11 X 11 box and he can sit on it. He looks at me funny when I get excited over that. Lol I wonder what dogs think of us? I’ve also been standing over him and scooting his legs in when he sits sloppy. Hopefully, a light will go on and he’ll clean it up as we go along. Oh, and when I do chair fronts I make sure to use my legs/feet to tighten him up before any rewards (verbal or treat.)

I meant to share the last time we were in the mountains I saw a man walking a Golden Retriever who is white. She is sweet and small, I think, even for a female Golden Retriever. He asked me, “What kind of dog is that?”  I said, “A Golden Retriever” and he said “Oh, he looks different from what I think of as a Golden Retriever.” 

Anyway, it always throws me off when people ask that. This is clearly a Golden Retriever:










I don’t know what I’m going to do with Logan today. Swimming may be our only option for exercise unless we just play indoors. If it rains, maybe we can head out to play for a bit. We will train also periodically through the day.

Happy Sunday to y’all!


----------



## Sankari

diane0905 said:


> I meant to share the last time we were in the mountains I saw a man walking a Golden Retriever who is white. She is sweet and small, I think, even for a female Golden Retriever. He asked me, “What kind of dog is that?”  I said, “A Golden Retriever” and he said “Oh, he looks different from what I think of as a Golden Retriever.”
> 
> Anyway, it always throws me off when people ask that. This is clearly a Golden Retriever


Logan looks 100% golden retriever to me and I'm just saying as an ordinary person - not experienced, not an expert/ethical breeder that has structure etc in mind... What kind of dog can Logan be otherwise.. ? 🤔

Happy belated to your Abby 😊


----------



## FurdogDad

Sankari said:


> Logan looks 100% golden retriever to me and I'm just saying as an ordinary person - not experienced, not an expert/ethical breeder that has structure etc in mind... What kind of dog can Logan be otherwise.. ? 🤔
> 
> Happy belated to your Abby 😊


Well, he COULD be a Chihuahua.......slightly over breed standard?


----------



## Sankari

FurdogDad said:


> Well, he COULD be a Chihuahua.......slightly over breed standard?


Wow Logan is one of the biggest Chihuahua I have ever seen in my life - if he's confirmed to be one 🤣 Maybe @diane0905, you might want to contact Guinness and his breeder about this... 😂


----------



## diane0905

Logan, Abby, Grace, and Charlotte. Life is good. (Photos taken by my daughter, Brittany.)


----------



## diane0905

YAY! It wasn’t miserably hot today and we were able to set up a field training session. It was so nice to see Cara and Logan did great. Cara shot off three bumpers and I had Logan retrieve one and then another. Each time he brought it back to heel position/hand. Distance is getting longer also. Then I walked him to the other peninsula that juts out into the pond and sent him to retrieve the third bumper. 

Cara also has me put him into a sit for a long while at times. The first time she has me do it when we arrive and she talks about 10 minutes. During the lesson I put him in a sit and she walks off, gets into her mule, drives a last and sends a bumper into the pond via a winger, then drives back and has me send him. 

I was so proud of him. She says he looks great.

My pretty and sweet boy:



















You can see his head bobbing along in this one heading towards a bumper:










This one also:










:










And a video of the bumpers (ha):









Logan waiting to retrieve three bumpers.







youtube.com


----------



## diane0905

Oh, and I’ve contacted two separate retriever clubs. One is the Cherokee Foothills Retriever Club (HRC) and the other, which I just contacted today, is Palmetto Retriever Club (AKC). Palmetto would be closer and my trainer pointed out to me today their training days are at Cooper Black, which is where Logan will be trying out for Junior Hunter. She said it would be beneficial to get him there so he can get used to being there — which makes sense. So, I’ll see what they say when they contact me. She thinks their numbers have dwindled, but I noticed on FB they’ve recently listed training day schedules.

Edit: I take that back — they are close to the same distance away.


----------



## diane0905

This morning we got up and played fetch for a while and then we drove to Spartanburg for obedience class. Logan did great there. We worked on:

1. Fronts w/guides.

2. Attention — Logan has staring up at me for 30 seconds down pretty well.

3. Heeling. She wanted people who have attention down pretty well to start heeling longer distances. Logan and I went a ways, took a right turn, went a ways again, and took another right turn. She walked around to distract us and asked me if I noticed, but I honestly didn’t see her. She said that was good because she could tell I was as engaged with Logan as he was with me. I guess that will go south if I ever walk into a wall. Lolol

Oh, and it made me happy because LuAnn said Logan and I look so cute heeling together — she said he’s precious, so happy, and really paying attention to me.

4. The Rah exercise. I’ve never done this. So, I put Logan into heel and tell him to wait. I have a flexi lead attached to his collar and start walking away from him (expecting him to stay put, of course.) If he turns his head away from me (I can see in the mirror), I’m supposed to yell “RAH!!!” loudly and run forward tossing a treat. Comments: She said I need to up my Rah excitement (lol) and I used to be head cheerleader when I was young before I started playing sports myself. I think I’ve mellowed with age. Anyway, the point of the exercise is to make him pay attention more because he’s thinking I’m going to Rah and toss a treat. They said someone mentioned they think it rewards them for looking away, but they don’t think that’s the case with the distance — so we did it. It seemed to help. Logan is doing better with not looking away when my back is to him.

I signed up for the next session. It starts August 10th. I love this new school so much. Both the instructors are awesome.

After class we drove up to Cashiers. These photos are from the short walk I took upon our arrival. We’re taking Logan to dinner with us tonight.




























He’s such a sweet boy.


----------



## diane0905

We hiked Glen Falls today. I slipped and fell. Nothing to do with Logan, although I dropped his lead as I went down. He came back to make sure I survived.  It’s a pretty hike, but steep down with loud of roots. No injuries here except a bruise.

We went to lunch after.


----------



## FurdogDad

diane0905 said:


> We hiked Glen Falls today. I slipped and fell. Nothing to do with Logan, although I dropped his lead as I went down. He came back to make sure I survived.  It’s a pretty hike, but steep down with loud of roots. No injuries here except a bruise.
> 
> We went to lunch after.
> 
> View attachment 894597
> 
> 
> View attachment 894605
> 
> 
> View attachment 894606
> 
> 
> View attachment 894604
> 
> 
> View attachment 894603
> 
> 
> View attachment 894601
> 
> 
> View attachment 894602
> 
> View attachment 894600
> 
> 
> View attachment 894598


That's a good boy, checking on his Momma....


----------



## diane0905

FurdogDad said:


> That's a good boy, checking on his Momma....


I didn’t even say a bad word as I pounded the ground.  He is a sweet boy.


----------



## diane0905

Oh, and when we were near the bottom of our trail we saw a couple. The lady told me Logan was gorgeous and then told me there were two bully dogs down in the water. She said the man had asked them if there were any dogs down there and she told him no. He said he wanted to let his off lead and one of them wasn’t very friendly. 😬 We thanked her and turned around. An angel in disguise.


----------



## diane0905

Today’s hour and a half walk.

(edit: I’m in the mountains, so I guess this post didn’t happen. Lolol)


----------



## diane0905

Today’s one and a half hour walk (I’ll try again):

We were on the soccer field. I kicked the ball and got it in the net. Logan chased it a bit and then turned around looking at me like “I can’t pick that up, Momma.” Lol










This is our across the street neighbor’s house to the left. This is kind of an easement where we can cross through. She has a little terrier of some sort who is scared of big dogs. Logan gives him space. We saw bear scat on this trail. That may be an overshare. Ha










This is right at our front gate/entrance area:










He got his feet a little muddy going into a creek:










Right as we were heading off the meadow. He loves being off leash on the meadows:










Down at the recreation center. We are loading up on water. 










Heading to the recreation area — a little bridge and creek:










Logan and me at the recreation center right by the soccer field:


----------



## diane0905

Sitting here feeling real relaxed trying to decide what Logan and I will do today. Brian is going golfing. I think I’ve zeroed in on letting him run free on our meadow and taking him to Cashiers Park to do some obedience training/heeling exercises. Perhaps after that, we’ll stop and get some lunch.

He mostly thinks I’m real lazy right now.


----------



## diane0905

We decided to head out to the meadow to play and then walked to the neighborhood overlook. Logan is sporting a new bear bell our friend, Kari Anne, gave to him. Her parents have a home in the mountains of Tennessee and have even had a bear show up in their kitchen. That would be stressful. Lol


----------



## diane0905

Logan is not impressed by the all day steady rain we have going on:


----------



## zinnia

Poor grumpy face 😂 no happy tongue-out adventures today? I bet your mama will make it up to you when the rain stops 😉


----------



## Coastal Pup

diane0905 said:


> We decided to head out to the meadow to play and then walked to the neighborhood overlook. Logan is sporting a new bear bell our friend, Kari Anne, gave to him. Her parents have a home in the mountains of Tennessee and have even had a bear show up in their kitchen. That would be stressful. Lol
> 
> View attachment 894661
> 
> 
> View attachment 894668
> 
> 
> View attachment 894669
> 
> 
> View attachment 894666
> 
> 
> View attachment 894664
> 
> 
> View attachment 894665
> 
> 
> View attachment 894667
> 
> 
> View attachment 894662
> 
> 
> View attachment 894663


does the bear bell just attach to his collar? Did you have to introduce him to it slowly? My friend was going to bring some when we went hiking in Big Bear, Ca, but she forgot them (We were on a relatively popular trail though, and thankfully saw none). Beckett has potty bells that lord knows he loves to ring for fun, but curious if the bear bell is louder/more intense.


----------



## diane0905

Coastal Pup said:


> does the bear bell just attach to his collar? Did you have to introduce him to it slowly? My friend was going to bring some when we went hiking in Big Bear, Ca, but she forgot them (We were on a relatively popular trail though, and thankfully saw none). Beckett has potty bells that lord knows he loves to ring for fun, but curious if the bear bell is louder/more intense.


It just sounds like a Christmas jingle bell — not real loud. Logan didn’t even seem to notice really. He’s so happy out and about, I don’t think he minds he’s jingling. Lol

Now, a bear horn is super loud. When we hike, if we are on a heavily trafficked trail we don’t take them. If we are hiking in more quiet places, I bring bear spray and my husband brings a bear horn.


----------



## diane0905

zinnia said:


> Poor grumpy face 😂 no happy tongue-out adventures today? I bet your mama will make it up to you when the rain stops 😉


It stopped finally around 5:15 or so. Logan approved.


----------



## diane0905

Coastal Pup said:


> does the bear bell just attach to his collar? Did you have to introduce him to it slowly? My friend was going to bring some when we went hiking in Big Bear, Ca, but she forgot them (We were on a relatively popular trail though, and thankfully saw none). Beckett has potty bells that lord knows he loves to ring for fun, but curious if the bear bell is louder/more intense.


I realized I didn’t answer one part — yes, it attaches to his collar via Velcro.

It’s just like this one:









Amazon.com: Coghlan's Bear Bell with Magnetic Silencer, Black : Coghlans: Patio, Lawn & Garden


Amazon.com: Coghlan's Bear Bell with Magnetic Silencer, Black : Coghlans: Patio, Lawn & Garden



www.amazon.com





And I’m glad you asked because I just threw that bag away yesterday and it’s still in the trash. I didn’t know it was for silencing it while he’s wearing it. 🙃


----------



## diane0905

Oh, and for a laugh — I saw this in the Q&A section 😂:


----------



## Sankari

diane0905 said:


> Oh, and for a laugh — I saw this in the Q&A section 😂:
> 
> View attachment 894744



These bears (especially brown bears).. they are really insanely smart! But sadly, I haven't managed to do an interview with any of the ones I have encountered 🙈 We used to have quite a number of them in Finland, you could see them in the forests too while walking/hiking.. Interesting times 😝

Logan looking amazing as usual 😅


----------



## diane0905

From today’s hike and lunch after. Just to give you an idea of what we encounter as we hike:

1. Two young couples bum rushed us right as we got out of the car with the baby talk and beautiful Golden stuff. Lol It’s the only time Logan got a little excited, but they were in need of some training themselves. Lolol

2. A man with what looked like a cross between a Bernese Mountain Dog and a St. Bernard maybe. The dog was cute, big, seemed young, and off the chain. He was moving that man even on a front clip harness. I like Whiteside Mountain because it has a wider trail than many. Luckily, we were where I could get Logan off to the side and put him in a sit. The man struggled by with the dog acting bonkers. The man thanked me. Logan held his own. Some lady complimented me on him holding his sit through all of that.

3. Tons of kids running up wanting to pet. One was a young girl and Logan does great with kids. Well, apparently the baby (maybe close to two) who was on her momma in a backpack wanted to pet also. The lady came over and dangled the baby over Logan ( 😂 ) as he sat and he held his sit. He did sneak in a big lick on the other child’s face, but dog spit is what you get in these kinds of situations. Lol

4. Some sort of little Doodle dog and this man didn’t look pleased I didn’t want Logan nose to nose with his dog.

5. A big Lab and an Australian Shepherd. We got by them fine, but boy those Australian Shepherds have intense stares — like a focused Border Collie, but he was focused on Logan.

6. Heading back was entertaining because there were two kids being swung by their parents on either side and then we go down a series of steps — probably 40 or so — that were covered in water and mud. We were all piled on top of each other — a group of about 10 strangers and us — and Logan did slow so well coming down the steps. The little girl in front of us was running them and fell. The mom said it wasn’t her responsibility to always have to tell her to slow down. The kid was about five and the steps were very wet and muddy. My vote is mom could have spoken up before the kid bought it. Lol

That was it, but boy hiking trafficked trails can be happening.

Oh, and at lunch a little demon dog came flying out from under the table barking/growling as we left the restaurant. Logan barely glanced at him because I had promised him a piece of chicken and was doing the delivery. Lol

Logan gets an A+ as an excellent and happy hiking buddy.





































Chicken for my salad and for Logan:










Sweet kisses:










Right before his water break. Luckily, the trail is completely shaded until we get to the view. It’s so refreshing with lots of running water on the way.


----------



## zinnia

Gold star ⭐ to Logan for being such a good boy and also to his mama for training him so well!!!


----------



## diane0905

zinnia said:


> Gold star ⭐ to Logan for being such a good boy and also to his mama for training him so well!!!


Thank you. The little dog at the end made me laugh (hysterically) on the inside. People are so clueless. If I had a tiny dog, I wouldn’t want him charging after big dogs. That could go south quickly. 🤪


----------



## Coastal Pup

diane0905 said:


> I realized I didn’t answer one part — yes, it attaches to his collar via Velcro.
> 
> It’s just like this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: Coghlan's Bear Bell with Magnetic Silencer, Black : Coghlans: Patio, Lawn & Garden
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: Coghlan's Bear Bell with Magnetic Silencer, Black : Coghlans: Patio, Lawn & Garden
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I’m glad you asked because I just threw that bag away yesterday and it’s still in the trash. I didn’t know it was for silencing it while he’s wearing it. 🙃


thanks for the recommendation! Glad you were able to save the bag in time!!


----------



## diane0905

Today I let Logan romp around on the meadows for a while and then we headed over to Cashiers Village on the Green Park and I let him sniff, we walked, and we trained. I practiced attention drills with him on the walkway as people walked by. One man came by and said, “Look at that good boy watching you!” I met a nice young woman who said she grew up with Golden Retrievers, but she and her husband have a German Shepherd because he wanted a dog trained in protection. She said she really misses having a Golden. Logan was very sweet to her.

They were setting up for some sort of festival at the park and there were a bazillion trucks, workers, and tents being set up. I walked Logan all in and out of there. He doesn’t care any more. I love it up here because the weather is cool enough I can keep him out and about a lot. We are heading home tomorrow because my son is coming home (YAY!) from D.C. for the weekend. I’ll head back up here next week.


----------



## JerseyChris

the scenery is absolutely beautiful and just love all his different expressions..


----------



## diane0905

JerseyChris said:


> the scenery is absolutely beautiful and just love all his different expressions..


Thank you! He is very expressive. We are heading back to Columbia, S.C. to experience the sweltering heat. I’m sure I’ll be back up here in no less than a week because all we can do there is get up very early to swim in the pool.


----------



## JerseyChris

diane0905 said:


> Thank you! He is very expressive. We are heading back to Columbia, S.C. to experience the sweltering heat. I’m sure I’ll be back up here in no less than a week because all we can do there is get up very early to swim in the pool.


Hasn't been much better up here. Supposed to be 98 tomorrow... ugh.. How much cooler is it typically in the mountains?


----------



## diane0905

JerseyChris said:


> Hasn't been much better up here. Supposed to be 98 tomorrow... ugh.. How much cooler is it typically in the mountains?


It’s about 15 to 20 degrees cooler than where I live. (Mid nineties there for this next week, but the humidity makes it feel much worse.) The next week’s highs here in the mountains are in the mid 70’s and the lowest low I see coming up is 59 degrees in about 10 days. September, October, and November are really nice up here. Especially, October because the leaves change.


----------



## JerseyChris

diane0905 said:


> It’s about 15 to 20 degrees cooler than where I live. (Mid nineties there for this next week, but the humidity makes it feel much worse.) The next week’s highs here in the mountains are in the mid 70’s and the lowest low I see coming up is 59 degrees in about 10 days. September, October, and November are really nice up here. Especially, October because the leaves change.


That is enough of a difference for sure.. It has been mid 90s here all week to.. Mountain temperatures sound much better.. lol


----------



## diane0905

JerseyChris said:


> That is enough of a difference for sure.. It has been mid 90s here all week to.. Mountain temperatures sound much better.. lol


They are, but now I’m back in Famously Hot Columbia. That is literally the city’s slogan. 😅


----------



## Sankari

I don't understand how you guys manage the 100s! 🥵🥵 Is this a norm for you guys? In Central to Northern Europe these temperatures have been unheard of. And air conditioning - that doesn't exist here! So this summer has been very brutal; but up north we get decent temperatures so far - 71.6F apart from the occasional 80s - not to mention my golden is spoilt by not having to return home yet... I'm dreading going back to Furnace France - that should be our new slogan 😂


----------



## diane0905

Sankari said:


> I don't understand how you guys manage the 100s! 🥵🥵 Is this a norm for you guys? In Central to Northern Europe these temperatures have been unheard of. And air conditioning - that doesn't exist here! So this summer has been very brutal; but up north we get decent temperatures so far - 71.6F apart from the occasional 80s - not to mention my golden is spoilt by not having to return home yet... I'm dreading going back to Furnace France - that should be our new slogan 😂


Yes, in July and August it’s generally 90s to 100 and w/the humidity we end up with a 100+ real feel sometimes. We didn’t have air growing up here and I sweltered — so hot.


----------



## diane0905

Logan swam this morning and told me he is ready for college football season.


----------



## JerseyChris

Should change the thread title to "The Life Of Logan" 😝 and what a life he has.. We all want to come back as him.. lol


----------



## diane0905

Logan enjoyed a pool time visit from the grands, his sissy, and his brother.


----------



## zinnia

Is he retrieving that big float in the last pic? 🤣


----------



## diane0905

zinnia said:


> Is he retrieving that big float in the last pic? 🤣


Yes! Lol It’s a floating tic-tac-toe board and he is very enthralled with it. Lol


----------



## diane0905

It’s warm (not horrible though), so I invited the grands to wear out my child again. Lol

Logan will fly through the air off an embankment into cover and then pond water, but he is slinking into the pool from the side like a snake. Last year he only went in via the stairs. This year, he’s doing the snake action from the side. Maybe next year he’ll leap. Lol He was very interested when the grands were jumping in from the side, so maybe he’ll watch and

He likes his King of the Pool pose:




























Grace was playing with her LOL dolls with Logan watching:



















Snake entry action. Lolol

I’ve tried running beside him and tossing something into the pool to no avail.


----------



## diane0905

Logan’s second obedience session at Happy Dogs begins tomorrow. Each session is six weeks long. I hate we had to take that three or four months break (I can’t remember anymore!) when our last school shut down, but sure am loving our new place. We are heading up to the mountains after our noon class and it’s predicted to be in the 50s at night by Friday. Glory be! 

We will train today as we took yesterday off. I’m going to ask them to demonstrate some of the heeling games. They gave us a card with heeling drills which are clear/easy to understand, but I’m not sure what some of the games are. We’ve been able to practice a few.


----------



## diane0905

I couldn’t get Abby into the groomer in time before Logan and I head back to the mountains tomorrow, so I groomed her myself. She gets to join us on Thursday. I know she’s not a Golden Retriever, but she is very cute. Lol


----------



## FurdogDad

diane0905 said:


> I couldn’t get Abby into the groomer in time before Logan and I head back to the mountains tomorrow, so I groomed her myself. She gets to join us on Thursday. I know she’s not a Golden Retriever, but she is very cute. Lol
> 
> View attachment 894962
> 
> 
> View attachment 894961
> 
> 
> View attachment 894960
> 
> 
> View attachment 894959


She definitely is very cute....


----------



## diane0905

We drove to Wellford for obedience class today. It was a start to a new session and we had a Havanese, a very handsome Golden Retriever, a yellow Lab, another dog I can’t remember, and us. Logan seems to notice the Havanese. It has hair to the floor and a bow on it’s head. Probably smells pretty too. Haha It’s so groomed I’m thinking it may be a conformation dog. He doesn’t bother it — he just watches. Perhaps wondering what it is. Lolol

We worked on heeling and Figure 8’s. I didn’t know we were moving on to the Figure 8’s, but it works out for me because at the last minute, I threw my cones into the car to head up to the mountains — so I have props for training this week. My rear cargo area is full of dog training supplies. I used to have agility jumps in there also, but we’ve been on summer break. I’m fully prepared to do obedience & field training.

Anyway, Logan had his A game on and did very well in obedience.

When we got to the mountains, I took him on a nice walk and let him romp around off leash in the meadows. It’s going to get down into the 50s at night for the next 10 days or so — yay!


----------



## zinnia

diane0905 said:


> Logan seems to notice the Havanese. It has hair to the floor and a bow on it’s head. Probably smells pretty too. Haha It’s so groomed I’m thinking it may be a conformation dog. He doesn’t bother it — he just watches. Perhaps wondering what it is. Lolol


😆 Reminds me of when we met a Borzoi a couple months ago…the look on my girl’s face so clearly said, “What _is _this?” 😂 (I kinda felt the same way…🤣)


----------



## diane0905

zinnia said:


> 😆 Reminds me of when we met a Borzoi a couple months ago…the look on my girl’s face so clearly said, “What _is _this?” 😂 (I kinda felt the same way…🤣)


I’m not much of a small dog person. I thought, “Oh look — a Tribble (Star Trek reference) with legs.” Hahaha That dog will probably get its OTCH. 😂


----------



## diane0905

I must be like a kid because I just found this sticker in my Bitmojis and it made me smile. 😂


----------



## diane0905

Another walk and romp in the meadows. The flowers are from our backyard here. There are so many beautiful plants out there.

We were going to hike, but it’s kind of misty, drizzly at times and there are so many slick rocky areas. It’s clearing up tomorrow for about 10 days.


----------



## diane0905

My kitchen buddy. 

I’m supposed to correct any lazy sits and I have been, but he slunk into this corner after two walks, two meadow play sessions, and one 12 minute training session. He looked so cute and comfy, I had to get a photo instead.


----------



## Sankari

That's better than Ramses.. He just "butt hovers" (my mother's words) when he's outside now because it's become hotter again in the last days...😆🙈


----------



## diane0905

I was too lazy to walk long distances today, but Logan was having none of my shenanigans. We also have not had running water since this morning. 

We headed out to pick up mail packages from the general store and I picked up some bottled water. After that, I took him over to the frisbee golf course and we played fetch.




























That’s the dog park over behind the fence. He is well aware and kept looking over, but I told him that joint is a no go for us. When he was younger, I let him in there and he picked up a hellacious rash. He also was rolled when he was a little over one year old by an off leash dog outside of the dog park. I kept my eye out and no dogs showed up.


----------



## diane0905

Logan has company.


----------



## diane0905

We had a ton of fun on the lake today. I let Logan jump in and swim, but forgot to take photos of that because he was freaking me out swimming underneath the pontoon boat where I couldn’t see him. 🤪😱 

Logan was making a lot of ducks take flight. 🤣


----------



## diane0905

My daughter, Brittany, and her husband are really into photography so they tote around really nice cameras and take some really beautiful shots. Britt took a few of Logan yesterday:




























Oh! And my husband was building a fire in our fire pit last evening and heard some big rustlings in the woods pretty close to our fire pit. Sure enough, a big bear came out. Brian started backing up the stone staircase and he said the bear looked at him and he at it and then the bear took off across our meadow. That’s the meadow where I’m always playing fetch with Logan. 

We had fun making S’Mores:



















This is the shirt Brian was wearing: 🤣


----------



## Sankari

Those are some nice pictures 🤩 Gosh bears that must be terrifying, are they black bears that you have back there..? My dad was telling me how just before he left to visit us in Europe, he saw a monkey back home in Singapore - walking to the bus stop like other people. The monkey gave one woman a real fright because she was using her phone and didn't realize the monkey was right beside her.. 🙈🙈


----------



## diane0905

Sankari said:


> Those are some nice pictures 🤩 Gosh bears that must be terrifying, are they black bears that you have back there..? My dad was telling me how just before he left to visit us in Europe, he saw a monkey back home in Singapore - walking to the bus stop like other people. The monkey gave one woman a real fright because she was using her phone and didn't realize the monkey was right beside her.. 🙈🙈


Yes, black bears. They are pretty wary of people, but get curious. Their size is intimidating.


----------



## diane0905

Another fun day in the life of Logan. We walked, trained in the neighborhood, had lunch, played and trained at the park, and then went to our golf club where Logan was so good as each of the grands walked and played with him in a grassy area by the outdoor restaurant and golf course.


----------



## Sankari

diane0905 said:


> Yes, black bears. They are pretty wary of people, but get curious. Their size is intimidating.


I can imagine 😬 very terrifying. I have seen brown bear in Finland but nothing prepares one for polar bears 🤦🏽‍♀️ Hope Logan is not like Ramses who's curious about every living creature...


----------



## diane0905

Sankari said:


> I can imagine 😬 very terrifying. I have seen brown bear in Finland but nothing prepares one for polar bears 🤦🏽‍♀️ Hope Logan is not like Ramses who's curious about every living creature...


I’ve only seen a polar bear at a zoo, but have read they can be aggressive. 

Logan has seen one bear and he came to a “dead” (ha) stop when I did. The bear was in the next driveway up from us in our neighborhood. I said in a low quiet voice, “Logan. Bear. Back” and started moving backwards. He backed up with me. No barking, no pulling. He saw it thought because when we first saw it, his head perked right up. 

But he way, he saw a fox darting across the road the other day. That was cool. Logan doesn’t lunge or anything — he just perks up. He saw deer last night in our back meadow. He stood on our back porch and stared a long time. I’m sure he’d more than happy to chase if I gave him the word. Lol


----------



## diane0905

So, I had a proud momma moment yesterday over the simplest thing. I was sitting outside having a Prosecco at our golf club with my daughter and we had already kept Logan pretty busy going to lunch, to the park, and to the general store. There’s an open air restaurant there — covered, but they keep the walls open during the day. The grands (9, 7, and 5) each kept taking Logan via his leash and running him around in the grass and walking him right by the restaurant area. I could see them. He was so good with them even when people walked up and other children ran up. He never thought about pulling them. He isn’t a puller, but I wasn’t sure how he’d do with them leading him. It almost looked like he thought he was taking care of them. He was very gentle and it was fun to watch. 

Also, I was able to touch base with a lady up here who is a breeder of field type Goldens (I believe) about doing field training with a small group and she invited me to come train with them on Sunday. That should be fun! I think we will be the least experienced, but we’ll probably learn something new.


----------



## diane0905

This morning we walked 3.5 miles and climbed 27 flights of stairs. Logan has seemed fine with chilling since then. The grands left and I believe he’s catching up on rest. Lol


----------



## diane0905

We drove to obedience class today @ Happy Dogs. It’s a two hour trip one way from up here in Cashiers, but you can’t beat the views.

Logan did great in class. We worked on stand for exam, attention, heeling, and I can’t remember what else.

I’m listening to a lot of audiobooks. Ha

Oh — and we go down a particular country road when we are traveling to Wellford from Cashiers — more near Wellford — that has horse pastures. Logan has never seen a horse and it’s a single lane road where the horses come right up to the fences at the street. I roll down the windows and let Logan see them. The first time it was like when he saw the ocean the first time — his entire expressions looks like what in the world is that? Lol He loves it though - I can tell.


----------



## diane0905

Logan retrieved for 20 minutes using his bumper and a tennis ball. After that we walked around for about 30 to 40 minutes. We’re going to train in a bit. Right now he is snoring up a storm. I took some photos from our walk. There are so many pretty blooms up here.


----------



## diane0905

I have decided to head home to Columbia, SC today. It doesn’t look quite as sweltering and we have appointments for me (doctor) and Logan/Abby need their kennel cough shots. Logan has a bit of a rash starting up also & wasn’t interested in his meal this morning (a first!), so I will get the vet to check re the rash once we are home and, hopefully, the not eating thing is a temporary tummy upset. 

I will train him/competition obedience when we get home if he’s feeling fine. 

He’s a great car traveler and Brian took Abby with him.


----------



## diane0905

I take back the not eating report. That was as told to me by my husband. Logan left 12 pieces of kibble out of a cup and a half. I laughed and counted them when I saw what was left. He is currently squeaking a toy. Lol


----------



## SteveRuffin

The day Sailor misses one piece of kibble I will know something is wrong😂. She it’s like a killer whale. Logan is a handsome lad.


----------



## diane0905

SteveRuffin said:


> The day Sailor misses one piece of kibble I will know something is wrong😂. She it’s like a killer whale. Logan is a handsome lad.


hahaha

Logan has 1.5 cups twice a day of PPP Sport. It seems like a lot, but he’s maintained at 66lbs on that much food, plus training treats. We go in for a kennel cough shot next week and I will have him weighed. He could be just getting to the age where he needs less food. He’s been cleaning his plate since then though. I’ve been waiting to see if his weight creeps up and I will need to back him off some eventually. He’s a very active boy though.


----------



## diane0905

So, today I felt like we were both a little off in obedience class, but Logan was probably off because I was off. No idea why because we train regularly. Nothing awful. He heeled very well and was coming into front pretty nicely. He barked two times when we got into the ring though while I was talking to a lady. I told him “no” and then he barked again a minute later. Then, one time for recall I yelled “Logan, heel!” instead of “Here” — 😄 — a lady we know and the trainer laughed and I told them I would have only felt better if Logan had run to me and gotten into heel position. Lol Logan was also moving from a ”wait” command when we were playing the “Rah” game, which he usually doesn’t. The Rah game involves a flexi-lead. I had left Logan‘s in the car (we’ve only used it for this one thing so far), so I don’t know if he noticed the one I had was looser tension or if he was just having a rattled day. He also moved twice when the man beside me called his dog. We were on a roll. Either way, wait means wait (Logan) and heel means heel, not here (Diane.) 🤪😂 Doy.

As I was heading out, I noticed a sign for the first time that reads “Embrace your mistakes! You learn from them!” All I could think is I wanted to give the sign a raspberry. Lol

We need a rest day. We’ve really been traveling and doing a lot.

Oh, and that dang little cute Havanese Logan notices was heeling like a champ today. Lol I let the lady know after class.


----------



## diane0905

We took a short walk earlier today, I picked up my Real ID from the DMV, and then we swam. Logan enjoyed.


----------



## FurdogDad

diane0905 said:


> We took a short walk earlier today, I picked up my Real ID from the DMV, and then we swam. Logan enjoyed.
> 
> View attachment 895665
> 
> 
> View attachment 895666
> 
> 
> View attachment 895667
> 
> 
> View attachment 895668
> 
> 
> View attachment 895669
> 
> 
> View attachment 895671
> 
> 
> View attachment 895670
> 
> 
> View attachment 895672


I'm glad you got a real ID....you shouldn't need a fake one past college graduation. Is Logan still sliding off the pool edge gator-style?


----------



## diane0905

FurdogDad said:


> I'm glad you got a real ID....you shouldn't need a fake one past college graduation. Is Logan still sliding off the pool edge gator-style?


Yes, but with a little more gusto. 🤪 Maybe next year he will leap. He jumps from a pond bank.


----------



## diane0905

Logan’s first soccer game. We saw my grands and made new friends.

We trained also. I heeled him at the edge of the field and did about turns and halts.

Little boy who may have thought Logan was a horse after a minute, but his mom intervened. Lol










He was very sweet. He had on his MC Hammer pants. Lol Those are the most comfortable. 



















The little boy’s brother, Ethan (I believe) and the dark haired little boy sounded like he was from England or somewhere in Europe. 










My husband’s pants — Go Gamecocks! My daughter taking soccer photos for the team and my granddaughter geared up to play.










Grace loves Logan:










Cute kid again:










I found better shade for Logan on a wooded trail shortly after this. We started at 8:45 a.m., but it was feeling warm by 9:30 a.m. We found a disc golf course. By the time Grace played at 10:00, we had retreated to the air conditioned car.


----------



## diane0905

So, Logan and I trained this morning for obedience class — he did great.

After that, I told him we could have some fun pool time.

I figured I would check — since he’s doing that snake slink in from the side of the pool — to see what he would do if he was up on something higher. I got him to “place” up on the side of the hot tub — a stone step up towards the top (about two feet or so up) to see if he would jump down from there into the water to fetch his duck. He did it, so he doesn’t have an issue going from higher up. Interesting! Lol

He’s zonked now. We trained, swam for quite a while, played fetch with his ball after, and then did the blow dry thing. Even Abby swam a bit — not entirely voluntarily — but she was insisting on hanging out in the sun which requires a cool down. She’s a very good swimmer. Lol


----------



## diane0905

Lined up for the drying cycle:


----------



## FurdogDad

diane0905 said:


> So, Logan and I trained this morning for obedience class — he did great.
> 
> After that, I told him we could have some fun pool time.
> 
> I figured I would check — since he’s doing that snake slink in from the side of the pool — to see what he would do if he was up on something higher. I got him to “place” up on the side of the hot tub — a stone step up towards the top (about two feet or so up) to see if he would jump down from there into the water to fetch his duck. He did it, so he doesn’t have an issue going from higher up. Interesting! Lol
> 
> He’s zonked now. We trained, swam for quite a while, played fetch with his ball after, and then did the blow dry thing. Even Abby swam a bit — not entirely voluntarily — but she was insisting on hanging out in the sun which requires a cool down. She’s a very good swimmer. Lol


Maybe he's just in touch with his reptilian side....


----------



## diane0905

Okay, so I officially signed up Logan to try for his WC. I printed the GRCA rules. I’ve been focused on JH, which we are also trying for this fall. I went to one WC/WCX for the Tollers, so I saw it in action. My memory fails me and I think rules may vary based on breed organization.


----------



## diane0905

We took a walk after our routine vet visit. Logan passed with flying colors. The doctor said his coat looks gorgeous, ears are clean as he’s seen, and teeth look great. He weighs 66.2 lbs at 2 yrs, 9 months old. He scored three Puperonis in total. 😂


----------



## diane0905

Abby‘s vet stop was this afternoon. She’s lost three pounds since they discovered her gluten intolerance and she’s on a new food. She seems so much better!

Anyway, Abby isn’t as carefree at the vet as Logan is. For such a sassy pants dog, she gets more timid at the vet. No bad experiences. She decided her momma was her defender and stuck close other than the one time she wanted to meet a large bully mix dog. The dog was fine and calm, but I didn’t let Abby get up to him because I don’t think running up on strange dogs is very mannered, smart or safe. She was totally ignoring until that one came in. Guess she likes her men muscular. Haha










On a nice note and I appreciated listening to this conversation. One of the vets (I just met him today) and the tech were on the other side of the door where we couldn’t see them. I heard the tech say:

Tech: Hey, that lady is back that brought that Golden Retriever in earlier.

Vet: (He must have asked a question with his eyes, because she responded

Tech: You know, that beautiful one that looks like an extra pretty show dog and you said he was so well mannered.

Vet: Oh, I can assure you that is a show Golden.


LOLOL — It’s nice to listen to people compliment your dog. 😄

One of the techs was sweet to Abby also. She said her ear hair looked like really soft human hair. Abby girl does have some pretty ears. 

I got the annual lecture about how even if I brush their teeth and they look good, I should get them professionally cleaned once a year. I’m not letting them put Abby (or Logan) to sleep for that. I’ll keep brushing.


----------



## Sankari

diane0905 said:


> I got the annual lecture about how even if I brush their teeth and they look good, I should get them professionally cleaned once a year. I’m not letting them put Abby (or Logan) to sleep for that. I’ll keep brushing.


I am curious as to if this is a guideline in the US? Here (specifically maybe where I am at?) they really hate to put the dogs under at all for a dental cleaning. I only know this because I requested it for Ramses. He was on a chicken and rice diet for some time because he got hookworms and giardia almost consecutively so his gi tract was probably very irritated. And I worried about his teeth after... But they told me it wasn't necessary....


----------



## diane0905

Sankari said:


> I am curious as to if this is a guideline in the US? Here (specifically maybe where I am at?) they really hate to put the dogs under at all for a dental cleaning. I only know this because I requested it for Ramses. He was on a chicken and rice diet for some time because he got hookworms and giardia almost consecutively so his gi tract was probably very irritated. And I worried about his teeth after... But they told me it wasn't necessary....


No idea why there is a difference in recommendations from one country to another, but the vets I’ve seen here recommend it yearly. Logan’s look great. Abby has a little tartar buildup, but not bad and I’ve been focusing more on those areas. I used a poultry flavored toothpaste and a dog toothbrush.

I bought a gel for them also, but noticed it has alcohol in it and I stopped using it. I may start using it periodically again.

I don’t like they put them under general anesthesia to do it. One statistic I read was 1 in 2,000 deaths for healthy dogs and 1 in 500 for dogs with preexisting conditions. They called that low risk. Seems high to me! Anyway, those numbers could be incorrect.

This says 2 in 1,000 experience problems. Cavaliers are brachycephalic, so that puts her at greater risk. On the other hand, bad teeth can lead to heart and other issues. 









Pets and anesthesia: A potentially deadly combination


A family in Cary is heartbroken and asking questions after their beloved pet pooch died following a routine teeth cleaning procedure at an Apex pet hospital.




www.wral.com


----------



## cwag

My last girl Tawny lived to 12.5 and never once had her teeth cleaned professionally she would lay on the floor and let me scrape away whenever needed.


----------



## diane0905

cwag said:


> My last girl Tawny lived to 12.5 and never once had her teeth cleaned professionally she would lay on the floor and let me scrape away whenever needed.


I bought a scraper, but haven’t tried it yet. I worry about removing enamel. I assume you do this pretty lightly?


----------



## cwag

Mostly lightly and not scratching with the pointy part. Its kind of holding the edge flat against the tooth and moving towards the tartar. I imagine there may be tartar on the inside of the teeth that I can't see though.


----------



## FurdogDad

cwag said:


> Mostly lightly and not scratching with the pointy part. Its kind of holding the edge flat against the tooth and moving towards the tartar. I imagine there may be tartar on the inside of the teeth that I can't see though.


That's why you need the cool slanted mirror......they make extendable ones for mechanics in a variety of sizes. I wonder if you could use one of those....look in Lowe's, Home Depot or local auto parts store or Amazon


----------



## cwag

I could have with Tawny maybe but Rukie doesn't stay still or cooperate with opening wide at all. Maybe Logan will.


----------



## diane0905

cwag said:


> I could have with Tawny maybe but Rukie doesn't stay still or cooperate with opening wide at all. Maybe Logan will.


I think he will. Abby will be dramatic. 😅


----------



## Sankari

diane0905 said:


> No idea why there is a difference in recommendations from one country to another, but the vets I’ve seen here recommend it yearly. Logan’s look great. Abby has a little tartar buildup, but not bad and I’ve been focusing more on those areas. I used a poultry flavored toothpaste and a dog toothbrush.
> 
> I bought a gel for them also, but noticed it has alcohol in it and I stopped using it. I may start using it periodically again.
> 
> I don’t like they put them under general anesthesia to do it. One statistic I read was 1 in 2,000 deaths for healthy dogs and 1 in 500 for dogs with preexisting conditions. They called that low risk. Seems high to me! Anyway, those numbers could be incorrect.
> 
> This says 2 in 1,000 experience problems. Cavaliers are brachycephalic, so that puts her at greater risk. On the other hand, bad teeth can lead to heart and other issues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pets and anesthesia: A potentially deadly combination
> 
> 
> A family in Cary is heartbroken and asking questions after their beloved pet pooch died following a routine teeth cleaning procedure at an Apex pet hospital.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wral.com


It's possible I was projecting my human dental requirements on my golden (annual dental check ups, health checks..). I would have used a dental paste but we had a bit of a rough time from beginning of last December till about early March this year - on and off mucus-y stools and diarrhea (hookworms + giardia). So after the last bout of diarrhea.. I decided to limit everything that enters his digestive system in an abundance of caution. It's all good now...

I need to try the items @cwag and @FurdogDad have also mentioned. The problem could be with his curiosity.. He is always good with tooth brushing but in the beginning seemed very confused why he shouldn't be holding on to the brush instead of us 🤣🤦🏽‍♀️


----------



## FurdogDad

I wanna know where Diane got poultry flavored toothpaste from.....I wouldn't be chicken to try it.....


----------



## diane0905

FurdogDad said:


> I wanna know where Diane got poultry flavored toothpaste from.....I wouldn't be chicken to try it.....


Chewy — brand is Enzadent.


----------



## FurdogDad

diane0905 said:


> Chewy — brand is Enzadent.


Did you taste it?.....C'mon, spill the beans. You wanted to, right?


----------



## diane0905

FurdogDad said:


> Did you taste it?.....C'mon, spill the beans. You wanted to, right?


That’s a definite no. Lol


----------



## Sankari

FurdogDad said:


> Did you taste it?.....C'mon, spill the beans. You wanted to, right?



I know my colleague accidentally did take Ramses' toothpaste (vetocanis biscuit flavoured) when we were away back in July 😁 I'm sorry we were all laughing too hard to ask her what it tasted like... If you're still curious, I'll ask her when I see her tomorrow 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## FurdogDad

Sankari said:


> I know my colleague accidentally did take Ramses' toothpaste (vetocanis biscuit flavoured) when we were away back in July 😁 I'm sorry we were all laughing too hard to ask her what it tasted like... If you're still curious, I'll ask her when I see her tomorrow 🤣🤣🤣


I was just teasing Diane about that ...... but I wonder if I can trick my daughter into using it when she comes home one weekend.......


----------



## Sankari

FurdogDad said:


> I was just teasing Diane about that ...... but I wonder if I can trick my daughter into using it when she comes home one weekend.......


I needed this laugh so badly at this moment...! The toothpaste tube is very similar looking to our human toothpaste tubes (except slightly smaller).. and the contents even right down to the colour of it - Ramses dog toothpaste is blue. If you're the sleepy sort in the morning, you can mistakenly put it on your brush and think it's mint flavored like the human ones 🤣🤣🤣

I didn't mean to trap/trick her but it's not my fault when she explained what happened . I still remember the face she made when she said she realized it was dog toothpaste... Many others and myself couldn't stop laughing 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## diane0905

Logan and I went to Wellford/Spartanburg for obedience class today. We worked on entering the ring and heeling. Heeling was fun because it was all of us heeling all over the place willy nilly and there were treats in open containers on the floor, toys on the floor, and instructors shaking toys at us as we went by. Lol One time when we were practicing stationary attention and the instructor came up by Logan’s head with a toy, I said “Don’t you pay any attention to that bad lady. She’s trying to get you to look away from your sweet mommy and we aren’t going to fall for it!”  He held is own that time. Haha


----------



## diane0905

Sankari said:


> I know my colleague accidentally did take Ramses' toothpaste (vetocanis biscuit flavoured) when we were away back in July 😁 I'm sorry we were all laughing too hard to ask her what it tasted like... If you're still curious, I'll ask her when I see her tomorrow 🤣🤣🤣


I almost did this once. I had it cued up on my toothbrush and, luckily, looked down before I stuck it in my mouth. It’s a light brown color and my toothpaste is not. Lol


----------



## FurdogDad

diane0905 said:


> I almost did this once. I had it cued up on my toothbrush and, luckily, looked down before I stuck it in my mouth. It’s a light brown color and my toothpaste is not. Lol


See, I knew you tried to taste it!


----------



## diane0905

FurdogDad said:


> See, I knew you tried to taste it!


I would need it to be chocolate mousse or Prosecco flavored. lol


----------



## FurdogDad

Seriously, all this toothpaste talk reminds me that I wanted to develop a toothpaste for kids that had phosphorescent qualities because I used to tell my daughter that if she brushed for 3 minutes before bed we could turn the lights off and her teeth would be SO clean they would glow in the dark.......


----------



## diane0905

FurdogDad said:


> Seriously, all this toothpaste talk reminds me that I wanted to develop a toothpaste for kids that had phosphorescent qualities because I used to tell my daughter that if she brushed for 3 minutes before bed we could turn the lights off and her teeth would be SO clean they would glow in the dark.......


Ha — that would be fun!

I wonder if anyone ever thought of Pop Rocks toothpaste? Lol


----------



## diane0905

Forgot I took these two this morning. We have eaten up our backyard with a pool and adding a downstairs master, but there’s a little left. There’s plenty in the front though and I often play fetch with Logan out there. We are on a cul de sac and there’s hardly any traffic — especially in the earlier morning. We were playing fetch before he headed off to obedience:


----------



## diane0905

A). Logan loves getting up on this table just to show me he can:










B) We were doing wheel barrel drills and some other bumper retrieves down in the watershed area. It was warm, so we didn’t train long and I took him into the watershed area because it’s completely shaded.










C). This is the disturbing stuff. I’m going to kill these neighbors if they don’t stop fishing down there and leaving lures/hooks everywhere. There was a rusty hook on the picnic table bench. Last time I was down there, I found a lure w/hook. I just throw them all in the trash.

Extra disturbing and creepy: While we were down there in the woody area, a former neighbor and friend came riding up in his truck. He’s super nice, loves dogs, and hunts. He said, “Hey, I just came to check on y’all because there are a ton of police on the other side of the watershed (it’s not that far to the road he’s talking about — it borders our neighborhood) and he said they were down in there looking for someone.  I’m glad I decided it was too warm to stay down in there.

On a funny note, I threw a bumper way up into a tree. Lol I need to put the little black balls on the ropes to weight them better. I then found a huge long branch and started holding it in the air trying to get up there far enough to get my bumper back. Logan sat there like he was smiling at me being an idiot. I have no idea if the neighbor saw that action. Lolol


----------



## diane0905

I’ve been hiding Logan’s duck all over the house upstairs and down telling him to find it. I keep making it a little more difficult. He is highly entertained. 😂 🦆 Good thing I proofread. I saw F bombs. Lol


----------



## diane0905

Abby girl was groomed today. Logan is very interested in her perfumed smell after a grooming. Luckily, he no longer attempts to have relations with his sister. She’s the only one he’s ever tried to do that to. She is pretty. Lol 

Logan needs a grooming, but that can wait until after field training on Monday. 

Monday, BTW, is my 61st birthday. My husband asked me why I set up field training on my birthday morning. He doesn’t understand Logan is my real sweetie. Lolol


----------



## diane0905

Swimming and a bath — plus a whole lot of fetch. Logan is zonked.


----------



## diane0905

Today is my 61st birthday and I was born in 1961. Woohoo! 

I took Logan field training this morning and he worked with his first live birds. The first duck was dunking under the water and Logan was big time wondering why the duck was moving and quacking its head off. On about his fourth circle around when the duck came up, he grabbed it quickly. He brought it back to heel and handed it over. The next duck wasn’t bobbing under and Logan retrieved him more quickly. Then we did a water double of bumpers and a couple more duck retrieves. She said Logan was doing great holding the ducks softly. They were fine after.

Before we did the retrieves I had him behind the blind and was moving all around while he sat. I periodically walked him out of the blind over a ways, sat him, and moved all around while he remained in place. Cara was doing everything under the sun to distract him. She drove the mule by, kept making the machine quack, and even walked by holding a live duck. Logan stayed put. Good boy!


----------



## FurdogDad

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## diane0905

FurdogDad said:


> Happy Birthday!!


Thank you! We went to a 7:30pm college football game Saturday night, let the grands spend the night last night, then I field trained Logan, followed by swimming and a cookout at our pool. I dried Logan and he is zonked. I’ve hit a wall too. A good birthday weekend!


----------



## Wendy427

Happy Birthday! I’ve really been enjoying all your posts and photos of the pups. I’ve always loved Cavaliers even though I’ve never had one.


----------



## diane0905

Wendy427 said:


> Happy Birthday! I’ve really been enjoying all your posts and photos of the pups. I’ve always loved Cavaliers even though I’ve never had one.


Thank you!  They are such sweet dogs and I really enjoy them. Abby looks like an angel, and she is, but she’s also a pistol. 😅


----------



## cwag

Happy birthday! Nice of sweet Logan to bring you some ducks.


----------



## diane0905

Curses! I got an unwanted birthday surprise. COVID. 

Logan and I can’t go to obedience class tomorrow. He’s bored. I have a real scratchy throat, a little congestion, lower back pain, a bit faint at times, and lethargic. Nothing awful though.


----------



## FurdogDad

Ibuprofen and Mucinex or a cold/flu over the counter med will help manage the symptoms. We all felt better after about 5 days. Hope that helps.


----------



## diane0905

FurdogDad said:


> Ibuprofen and Mucinex or a cold/flu over the counter med will help manage the symptoms. We all felt better after about 5 days. Hope that helps.


Thank you. I was sitting here thinking about making a hot toddy. 

Glad you are all better!


----------



## diane0905

Logan is not impressed by my level of inactivity. Luckily, Brian got up this morning early and walked him a few miles.

”Are you broken, mommy?”


----------



## FurdogDad

diane0905 said:


> Logan is not pressed by my level of inactivity. Luckily, Brian got up this morning early and walked him a few miles.
> 
> ”Are you broken, mommy?”
> 
> View attachment 896109


He's a smart boy....he knows when Momma doesn't feel good.


----------



## diane0905

FurdogDad said:


> He's a smart boy....he knows when Momma doesn't feel good.


I could have sworn I typed impressed. Lol


----------



## Sankari

Wishing you a speedy recovery from Covid..! Take care..🙂


----------



## cwag

I hope you feel better soon. I wish I lived nearby; Rukie would have Logan over for a play date


----------



## diane0905

cwag said:


> I hope you feel better soon. I wish I lived nearby; Rukie would have Logan over for a play date


Awww. You’re sweet! Brian walked him about 3.5 miles today and even though I spent most of the day in bed, I did throw his tennis balls about 10 times. My temp is 101.9 and that temperature makes me feel just bad enough to not want to do much or eat. I’m hydrating well though.


----------



## diane0905

Logan’s thoughts on COVID and his mommy:










I trained him for 10 minutes and now need a nap. It seriously winded me. Haha. We were just doing figure 8s and fronts & such. His daddy took him for a nice long walk this morning.


----------



## zinnia

Mine does the exact same thing if she’s not getting her usual activities...Hard to resist that face! ❤ Hope you feel better soon!!


----------



## diane0905

zinnia said:


> Mine does the exact same thing if she’s not getting her usual activities...Hard to resist that face! ❤ Hope you feel better soon!!


His daddy is walking him four to five miles each day. He just likes to play and train more than he does taking walks. He needs quality interaction, and prefers me — of course.


----------



## Sankari

diane0905 said:


> Logan’s thoughts on COVID and his mommy:
> 
> View attachment 896156
> 
> 
> I trained him for 10 minutes and now need a nap. It seriously winded me. Haha. We were just doing figure 8s and fronts & such. His daddy took him for a nice long walk this morning.



I know this face well. It's the face Ramses does when it's time for us to go home from work and do "his activities". Not chat with my colleagues or students.. nope. I feel like he's saying, "stop yapping and start packing" because otherwise he grunts 🤣 He is a little more understanding if someone is under the weather. But then if that's the case, he expects to be left outside to watch the birds 😆


----------



## diane0905

Brian walked Logan again this morning. He said he took him a couple of miles and then played fetch with him down by the basketball courts. He said, “Boy, he really knows the hand signal to get into heel position!” Makes a momma proud. He also said he saw a friend from his golf club who is one of our newer neighbors. He said he has a little dog that was off the chain on a leash & was acting crazy. Brian said Logan just sat there by him and stared at the nutty dog while his owner talked to him. Let me tell you, that did not come easily — but looks like we’ve made it. 

Little things that make me feel good. I’ve actually been jealous while he takes my dog places.


----------



## diane0905

I finally was able to walk Logan today! I got dizzy about halfway through, but luckily my daughter lives in the neighborhood and left me a large bottle of water on her front porch. It was the squirting type, so Logan and I shared it. 

On a crummy note, now Brian has COVID and is upstairs felled by it.

My beautiful boy. He was very pleased to be out. Some little girl in a wagon yelled ”Pretty doggie!” I normally would let Logan visit, but not today.


----------



## FurdogDad

diane0905 said:


> I finally was able to walk Logan today! I got dizzy about halfway through, but luckily my daughter lives in the neighborhood and left me a large bottle of water on her front porch. It was the squirting type, so Logan and I shared it.
> 
> On a crummy note, now Brian has COVID and is upstairs felled by it.
> 
> My beautiful boy. He was very pleased to be out. Some little girl in a wagon yelled ”Pretty doggie!” I normally would let Logan visit, but not today.
> 
> View attachment 896216


I'm glad you're feeling better. I'm sure Brian will be feeling better in a few days as well. Logan looks happy to be out with his Momma again..


----------



## diane0905

FurdogDad said:


> I'm glad you're feeling better. I'm sure Brian will be feeling better in a few days as well. Logan looks happy to be out with his Momma again..


The little girl was a neighbor friend’s granddaughter. She just sent me a message on FB and said Ellery could not stop talking about how pretty Logan is. Awwww!

And thank you!


----------



## diane0905

Sweet boy. I love how happy he is all the time. Best dog in the world.


----------



## Sankari

Sorry to hear your husband got covid! 😞 Hope he recovers soon! 

My husband got covid back in February this year and I am extremely grateful to not have caught Covid too. It would have been pretty horrible for Ramses because at that time the rules in France were if someone in your household has covid, any other person sharing the same household had to quarantine too for at least 10 days. We are not supposed to be outdoors during quarantine (our groceries/food/necessities were all delivered to us). I had to get myself tested a couple of times during the 10 days and after that period. I didn't have Covid after he recovered either but if I had caught it, I can't imagine doing another 10 days (20 days in total 😫). 

Ramses had a bit of a tantrum on day 6 of quarantine - he held on to a rug we have on the kitchen and refused to give it back as a sign of protest! 😂 So grateful I didn't have to do 20 days!


----------



## diane0905

Sankari said:


> Sorry to hear your husband got covid! 😞 Hope he recovers soon!
> 
> My husband got covid back in February this year and I am extremely grateful to not have caught Covid too. It would have been pretty horrible for Ramses because at that time the rules in France were if someone in your household has covid, any other person sharing the same household had to quarantine too for at least 10 days. We are not supposed to be outdoors during quarantine (our groceries/food/necessities were all delivered to us). I had to get myself tested a couple of times during the 10 days and after that period. I didn't have Covid after he recovered either but if I had caught it, I can't imagine doing another 10 days (20 days in total 😫).
> 
> Ramses had a bit of a tantrum on day 6 of quarantine - he held on to a rug we have on the kitchen and refused to give it back as a sign of protest! 😂 So grateful I didn't have to do 20 days!


Awwww! Poor baby. Sweet photo. 

We are supposed to isolate for five days and then if we go out and about during the next five days we should be wearing a mask. I am walking Logan in the neighborhood without a mask, but I’m staying far away from other people.


----------



## diane0905

So, I think we may be suffering a curse. Someone’s mad at me I guess. Hahaha

Logan woke up this morning and seemed kind of different and kept rubbing his head onto the floor. Normally when that happens with a dog, I think “Ears.” So, I looked in each ear and smelled them and they seem perfect. Even the vet said last time that I sure keep his ears clean.

Well, then Logan threw up two times so I figured his tummy is upset. He wasn’t acting particularly lethargic or anything though. 

I decided to take him for his walk since it was cooler this morning. I always brush him before I take him out and about. His leg looked like it was thinking about getting a hot spot on the front of it — quite red, but not moist yet. Then when I was brushing his ears, I remembered I had noticed his face fluff looked funny to me the day before. I looked and it was still that way and, sure enough, he was red on one of this cheeks also. He had a Cytopoint shot two weeks ago because I thought he seemed itchy. It struck me that was why he was rubbing his face into the floor. 

Soooo. Jeez. When I was at the vet last time, luckily, I asked him for the hot spot antibiotic powder just because I always like to have a supply of it on hand since we got to the mountains and I don’t feel as vet accessible there. I doctored Logan’s leg and his face with the medicine. He’s so good about laying there and letting me part the hair and go row by row of hair to get it all covered. I’m going to try that for a bit and see how it goes to try to avoid cutting his hair — especially on his face. I also gave him Benadryl.

I must not be living right. We will probably miss obedience class again this week. I’m still not well enough to drive to Spartanburg — that makes for a long day. I’m going to test myself shortly, however, to see if I’m still testing positive for COVID.

Anyhoo, Logan is still beautiful even with all that going on. He seemed perfectly fine on our walk.


----------



## Ontariodogsitter

Poor baby, he is just having "sympathy pains" , hope you both feel better soon, give yourself time !


----------



## Sankari

Hope Logan will feel better 😔 sorry to hear he wasn't feeling great... Is he feeling better now?


----------



## diane0905

Sankari said:


> Hope Logan will feel better 😔 sorry to hear he wasn't feeling great... Is he feeling better now?


He hasn’t thrown up anymore. I’m working on his red spots. We walked and he’s fetched and played a little. Seems a bit more chill today so I’m letting him rest mostly. Thank you.


----------



## JerseyChris

Happy Belated Bday !!! Sorry, was off the forum for a few days ..


----------



## Sankari

diane0905 said:


> He hasn’t thrown up anymore. I’m working on his red spots. We walked and he’s fetched and played a little. Seems a bit more chill today so I’m letting him rest mostly. Thank you.


I'm glad he's feeling better... 😅 Hope all of you feel better from covid as well. Take care 😊


----------



## diane0905

JerseyChris said:


> Happy Belated Bday !!! Sorry, was off the forum for a few days ..


Thank you!


----------



## diane0905

So, last night Logan threw up twice again. He definitely regurgitated all of his food yesterday. He doesn’t seem to be in distress, is drinking, doesn’t seem to have a temperature, and has normal bowel movements. I gave him 1/2 of a Cerenia last night to stop the vomiting. It worked. This morning, he was playful grabbing his toys and such. 

I decided not to feed him first thing and am going to feed him chicken and rice at lunch. His red spots seem way calmed down. So strange. 

We walked and he played a little fetch — just about five throws — and it’s beautiful outside. There was a slight breeze this morning and it felt cooler.

I contacted our obedience instructor and told her I wasn’t up to traveling and Logan is a little sickly off and on. She said today was our last session for this six weeks. Class starts again October 5th, so we’ll enjoy this break (continuing training, of course.) She also said they really enjoy Logan because he’s smart and so much fun. 

Photos from this morning. Logan can throw up in his beard and still be a looker and a boss at fetch. 

He badly needs his feet and ears groomed. This dog can grow some hair and quickly.

We are supposed to field train tomorrow. Trying to decide whether I should or not.


----------



## cwag

Did you give him a COVID test?😀 I hope he is all better soon.


----------



## diane0905

cwag said:


> Did you give him a COVID test?😀 I hope he is all better soon.


Ha— As sweet as he is, I didn’t think he would want me jabbing a cotton swab up his nose. Lolol 

He’s eating chicken and rice just fine today.  

Thank you!


----------



## diane0905

We did field training today. Logan did great — didn’t miss a beat. I needed Gatorade a couple of times because I felt iffy, but survived. Lol

First we trained on land and Logan did every land retrieve perfectly. Cara was out of sight, but shooting a gun and tossing the ducks. Logan was unfazed by the gunfire and did his job perfectly.

On water, she threw out three birds, one at a time of course, and shot the gun with each one. Then she drove her mule back to us. I was to send him after a bird and once he brought it back into heel and I passed it onto Cara, I walked with Logan behind the blind and stayed a minute and then brought him back out. He did great on the first two — went straight to them — the last one (which was the first one tossed) had drifted a long ways and the wind was blowing. It took a bit for Logan to find that bird, but he did and brought it back.

At the end of our land training, a man drove up and he had two Deutsch-Drahthaar dogs. I’ve never heard of that breed. He said you really have to train them well early or they can be quite disagreeable. Anyway, one was 16 weeks old, so just a puppy and didn’t seem like much trouble. The other he said was more easy to ire, so he kept that one in its crate. Logan stayed put the entire ten minutes I talked to that man. I had put him in a down by the holding blind. The man commented that there was no way his dog would behave like that for ten minutes while he chatted. Lol I liked the compliment. Logan’s such a good boy.

When we got home, I let him swim in the pool for a while, shampooed him, played fetch with him, rinsed him, toweled him dry, blew him dry, then fetched some more. He enjoyed all. 






Deutsch Drahthaar Dog Breed Information and Pictures


Deutsch Drahthaar dog breed information, pictures, care, temperament, health, puppies, breed history




www.dogbreedinfo.com


















































Waiting like the very good boy he is:


----------



## diane0905

A couple of more from bath time:


----------



## diane0905

Out and about today. We walked three miles. I’m trying to get back to our regularly scheduled program. We also plan to train, Logan gets a trim — both hair and toenails. Hopefully, he’ll get to swim this weekend.


----------



## SteveRuffin

Logan is a beautiful boy. A well trained dog is a complete joy. I love it when people comment on how well Sailor behaves. I love the updates on Logan.


----------



## diane0905

Logan really enjoyed his walk as per usual today. He’s such a happy boy. My husband was with me, so we headed back into the watershed area for shade.

It’s game day and the Gamecocks are predicted to lose by 25.5 points against Georgia. Yuck! Lol

I need to get Logan a Gamecock jersey. Luke had one with his name on it.

GOOOOOO COCKS!!! Beat the dawgs!


----------



## FurdogDad

diane0905 said:


> Logan really enjoyed his walk as per usual today. He’s such a happy boy. My husband was with me, so we headed back into the watershed area for shade.
> 
> It’s game day and the Gamecocks are predicted to lose by 25.5 points against Georgia. Yuck! Lol
> 
> I need to get Logan a Gamecock jersey. Luke had one with his name on it.
> 
> GOOOOOO COCKS!!! Beat the dawgs!
> 
> View attachment 896360
> 
> 
> View attachment 896361


I never imagined I would see the sentence "Beat the Dawgs!" on a dog forum.......but there it is......


----------



## diane0905

FurdogDad said:


> I never imagined I would see the sentence "Beat the Dawgs!" on a dog forum.......but there it is......


They are killing us 31 to zip so far. 😅


----------



## diane0905

^^^^ My SIL just informed the that song is about unattractive women at the club. I can honestly say I never put any thought into what that song is about. Lol They play it at the games sometimes for Georgia — or they used to.


----------



## Sankari

diane0905 said:


> ^^^^ My SIL just informed the that song is about unattractive women at the club. I can honestly say I never put any thought into what that song is about. Lol They play it at the games sometimes for Georgia — or they used to.



Oh dear  Is this true?? I can safely say here all the French people think it's about the dogs.. literal dogs. Couple of days back there was a doberman dog party next door and this song was playing and people were singing "Who let the dogs out?" The French also only remember the catchy phrase of the song not the rest of the lyrics... It's not their language anyway, why bother? 😬


----------



## diane0905

Sankari said:


> Oh dear  Is this true?? I can safely say here all the French people think it's about the dogs.. literal dogs. Couple of days back there was a doberman dog party next door and this song was playing and people were singing "Who let the dogs out?" The French also only remember the catchy phrase of the song not the rest of the lyrics... It's not their language anyway, why bother? 😬


Same here. Catchy beat that’s fun at football games.


----------



## Ontariodogsitter

Ohhh, I may never feel the same way about the tune !!!


----------



## diane0905

The grands came over to swim today, so Logan has had a full last two and a half hours. We swam, we played fetch, and then a blow dry and more fetch. 

Charlotte (7) made the day more entertaining showing us her finger was hurt 😅










And then Adler (5) decided he needed to tinkle right after he got wet. His mom told him to pee in the bushes 😂 , which he did right in front of us. Logan saw him doing it and walked over and marked the same bush as soon as Adler was done. Lolol

No photos of that. 🤪

Logan:


----------



## FurdogDad

diane0905 said:


> The grands came over to swim today, so Logan has had a full last two and a half hours. We swam, we played fetch, and then a blow dry and more fetch.
> 
> Charlotte (7) made the day more entertaining showing us her finger was hurt 😅
> 
> View attachment 896372
> 
> 
> And then Adler (5) decided he needed to tinkle right after he got wet. His mom told him to pee in the bushes 😂 , which he did right in front of us. Logan saw him doing it and walked over and marked the same bush as soon as Adler was done. Lolol
> 
> No photos of that. 🤪
> 
> Logan:
> 
> 
> View attachment 896369
> 
> 
> View attachment 896370
> 
> 
> View attachment 896368
> 
> 
> View attachment 896371


I can tell Charlotte is gonna be a good driver when she gets older....especially in rush hour traffic......


----------



## annarita.maotini

[CITAZIONE="diane0905, post: 7828723, membro: 14499"]
Ho tenuto un thread nella sezione Golden Retriever Puppies fino a un anno fino ad oggi perché Logan ora ha un anno! Aggiorneremo questo thread con le foto delle avventure di Logan.

Buon compleanno al mio dolce ragazzo. Gli ci volle un secondo per riscaldarsi davanti allo sciocco cappello deforme.

View attachment 878691


View attachment 878692


View attachment 878693

[/CITAZIONE]
Meraviglioso :amore:


----------



## diane0905

Good morning! 

We have field training today. Logan always enjoys it. 

I always bring him home after field training, let him swim a short while in our saline pool, put medicated shampoo on him because in my head it eliminates any pond cooties (lol), play fetch while it sits on him about 10 minutes, and then rinse/dry. Sometimes we play a bit more once I towel him dry to let the sun dry him a bit. Field day is a process.


----------



## diane0905

Field training today, including a shot of my big head. 

We did a double on land. Logan was amped today, so I took him back and forth into the blind a few times to get his manners in check. He did great retrieving and bringing back the ducks back to hand. We then did a double on water and he did great. Then we did some singles with bumpers. Cara has me sit him and move up and back while he holds his sit to further practice being steady. He was a good boy! We came home and swam a bit, then I rinsed him, played fetch a while in the front yard on this pretty sunny day, dried him, and now he’s zonked.


----------



## diane0905

We walked a few miles this morning before it started heating up.










































Typical walking the dog action in our neighborhood: We were walking about half a block behind a lady and her doodle of some sort — I think a Sheepadoodle? She was carrying his leash, the dog was a ways out ahead of her, and just kind of meandering all over. The dog was definitely walking himself. I saw a truck coming, pulling a trailer. Yard-care people, I think. Then the rush to gather up the dog… Her dog noticed us way before she did. I finally coughed because she never paid attention to the dog looking behind her at us frequently. At least she scurried to leash it once she realized we were there. The vehicle with the trailer would have inspired me.

Dog in middle of road. I figured she wouldn’t notice me taking photos either. Lolol


----------



## diane0905

My front yard. I’m sure the neighbors love me. We did a quick refresh for agility class tomorrow. We have not taken an agility class since probably May. I don’t want to lose my instructor and she could fit me in tomorrow morning. She is currently building a home and a new agility field, which should be open sometime this fall. Exciting! It has just been too hot to start back up since the end of May. Plus, I felt like I was spreading Logan out too much. Right now, we are focused on WC and JH. Then I have to decide if I want to try a spring agility novice title, just focus on obedience until we get a CD (I act like it’s a given haha), and/or keep doing field training because he loves it most.

Y’all can decide for me if you want. Lol









Mini agility practice course.







youtube.com






And these are from a quick trip to the pond after for a few fetch throws and we saw a lady walking three Labs at once. Two are pretty well behaved and one just seems like a pretty young Lab. She has them hooked to her waist. It frightens me for her. Hahaha

It’s too warm to do anything else until much later, unless we swim. We are back to getting into the 90s.


----------



## FUReverGolden

😎🤩OMG Could you possibly take more BEAUTIFUL PICTURES 🤷‍♀️ ?


----------



## diane0905

FUReverGolden said:


> 😎🤩OMG Could you possibly take more BEAUTIFUL PICTURES 🤷‍♀️ ?


You’re very sweet! I just use my iPhone. Logan is so beautiful and photogenic. I think I take so many, both Luke (last Golden) and Logan became professionals at posing. Lol


----------



## SteveRuffin

You need to give me IPhone picture taking lessons. I have 2 beautiful girls and can’t seem to take great pictures


----------



## diane0905

SteveRuffin said:


> You need to give me IPhone picture taking lessons. I have 2 beautiful girls and can’t seem to take great pictures


I love your photos of your girls!


----------



## diane0905

We did agility class for the first time since May. Logan was still able to string 14 obstacles together. I slow rolled his weaves because it’s been so long. Alison said he has really matured. She wants me to try to trial him in April 2023, but I’d better get to work on our Weaves that Wow to accomplish that. We can’t go back regularly to class until November because Alison has commitments every October. There’s a trial each year and her parents own a food truck at the State Fair — she helps them.


----------



## diane0905

A couple of photos from agility today. Oh, and also — Logan has always loved Alison extra. He gets excited when he sees her. Today, I put him in a sit and walked over about 10 feet and talked to her for about five minutes and he stayed put. Then when I let him walk up, he sat right in front of her and just smiled so pretty like a good boy. Awwww. When she did pet him, he kept four on the floor — but he did give her a couple of love rumbling noises. Lol He’s great at his place command when we walk the course and discuss it. He held his line well today also.


----------



## diane0905

Oh, and I forgot to say I signed up for the next competition obedience six week session. It starts back October 5th. 

I’d love to know how much $ I’ve spent on Logan’s formal education so far. He will get a PhD eventually. Lol


----------



## diane0905

Good morning!

I’m heading off to New York with my daughter, my two Granddaughters, and my son is coming from D.C. to meet us. Logan will be fending for himself with my husband. On Saturday, my husband is taking my son-in-law and grandson to a golf tournament in Charlotte. My brother will be watching Logan & Abby then.

Here’s the grands dressed up for Spirit Week at their school. The theme for this photo was Throwback Thursday. We were laughing because my granddaughter, Charlotte, threw it back (pioneer days) way farther than the other two grands. Grace and Adler were feeling nostalgic/musical.


----------



## diane0905

Good morning!

We are having fun in New York (head home tomorrow), but I miss my beast. Brian (hubby) says when he heads in the general direction of our backdoor, where I pull up in my car, Logan goes over to look out the back window. I’m sure Brian is walking Logan, but Logan is used to quality interaction. 😅


----------



## FurdogDad

diane0905 said:


> Good morning!
> 
> I’m heading off to New York with my daughter, my two Granddaughters, and my son is coming from D.C. to meet us. Logan will be fending for hisself with my husband. On Saturday, my husband is taking my son-in-law and grandson to a golf tournament in Charlotte. My brother will be watching Logan & Abby then.
> 
> Here’s the grands dressed up for Spirit Week at their school. The theme for this photo was Throwback Thursday. We were laughing because my granddaughter, Charlotte, threw it back (pioneer days) way farther than the other two grands. Grace and Adler were feeling nostalgic/musical.
> 
> View attachment 896458


Wow! Charlotte went all the way back to Little House on the Prairie........


----------



## diane0905

At LaGuardia in NY about to head home. Brian says Logan will very much be happy to see me. He said whenever he walks towards the backdoor area of the house, Logan trots over to look out the full length window where I usually drive up. I feel like I already posted this. If I did, just ignore me. 

I set up field training for him on Thursday, so we will be right back at it.


----------



## JerseyChris

diane0905 said:


> I’d love to know how much $ I’ve spent on Logan’s formal education so far. He will get a PhD eventually. Lol


Trust me..... you don't... LOL


----------



## diane0905

Logan is very happy mommy is home. 

We had a lovely walk. My friend and neighbor, Gingi, lost both of her dogs in the last six months. She had a Beagle (Mabel) and some sort of mixed breed small dog (Albus) — both so sweet. Anyway, Luke was friends with both and Logan came to know them also. Gingi has a new rescue named Spencer who she thinks is two — another Beagle. I only let Logan meet a few dogs in the neighborhood — and we have a longstanding tradition of chatting and being friends with Gingi. Logan and Spencer loved meeting each other. Both tails were just a wagging. Spencer went off into play pose and zoomies, but Logan held it together. Lol

Anyway, we had a lovely walk and the weather is perfect. We went three miles and then walked to the tennis court and found two balls! Logan loves that. It’s a good time to practice sending him after stuff also because when I spot one, I sit him facing in the direction and send him for it. Connie Cleveland has a heeling challenge going on currently on Obedience Road. I believe she is in Week 3, but we are going to start it today.


----------



## diane0905

We could make a Lego of ourselves in New York. The choices were slim and they didn’t have long enough hair nor did they have a Golden Retriever.


----------



## FurdogDad

diane0905 said:


> We could make a Lego of ourselves in New York. The choices were slim and they didn’t have long enough hair nor did they have a Golden Retriever.
> 
> View attachment 896533


No Golden Retriever?!.....I'm never buying Legos again........


----------



## diane0905

FurdogDad said:


> No Golden Retriever?!.....I'm never buying Legos again........


I’m sure they exist, but none for the build yourself Legos at the stations. I thought I should complain. 😂


----------



## FurdogDad

diane0905 said:


> I’m sure they exist, but none for the build yourself Legos at the stations. I thought I should complain. 😂


Yes, you should....


----------



## diane0905

Logan has just been hanging out being a good and beautiful boy today. We took a three mile walk, went to the pond area to hang out, and played fetch a short while on the tennis courts.


----------



## diane0905

One more walk. We trained before. Heeling. Logan’s getting so much better with his heeling. His fronts were good. He will do go arounds or straight back to heel. His sits are getting tighter. We did recalls. I can’t remember what else.

Oh! And we found a turtle. Logan loved that. I told him to sit and he watched it. I didn’t want him licking it as it was quite dirty and slimy. I was nudging it with my foot and some older neighbor lady said, “Just pick it up. It won’t snap at you.” I told her I wasn’t worried about that, but I didn’t particularly want to touch it. I didn’t tell her I touch dead ducks. 😂 She then told her husband to pick it up. Haha

I just realized his sits sure aren’t looking tight when we aren’t training. 🤪


----------



## diane0905

Yuck weather here, so Logan and I are hunkered down. Abby also. So far, it’s just a big rain event with gusts of 25 to 30 mph. Later they say we will get 50 to 60 mph gusts. I go out on the covered porch to let the dogs go potty. Logan is already staring and deep sighing at me.


----------



## Ivyacres

diane0905 said:


> Today is my 61st birthday and I was born in 1961. Woohoo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 896037
> 
> 
> View attachment 896035


Happy belated Birthday! Looked like you had a wonderful day.


----------



## FurdogDad

Stay safe. It's up this way later today and tomorrow....I think cwag and the Charlotte area folks are right in It's path. We're supposed to go to my daughter's school up in the Shenandoah Valley for Parents Day including a football game tomorrow.......


----------



## diane0905

FurdogDad said:


> Stay safe. It's up this way later today and tomorrow....I think cwag and the Charlotte area folks are right in It's path. We're supposed to go to my daughter's school up in the Shenandoah Valley for Parents Day including a football game tomorrow.......


We have a wedding at 5:00 pm tomorrow in Charlotte. Our nephew. Hopefully, the weather will clear up by then for your events — and ours.


----------



## diane0905

Ivyacres said:


> Happy belated Birthday! Looked like you had a wonderful day.


Thank you! I tested positive for COVID the day after. Lol Some gift!


----------



## FurdogDad

diane0905 said:


> We have a wedding at 5:00 pm tomorrow in Charlotte. Our nephew. Hopefully, the weather will clear up by then for your events — and ours.


A wedding in full rain gear could be awkward....


----------



## diane0905

FurdogDad said:


> A wedding in full rain gear could be awkward....


I’ve switched from a silk type dress to a soft colored metallic dress. Maybe the metallic will repel water. Lol


----------



## diane0905

Logan was proud of himself for finding another turtle today.


----------



## diane0905

Logan and I have a busy week this week. He has field training today, competition obedience tomorrow, and agility on Thursday. We don’t usually do all three in one week, so he may not have a ton to do other than going to class. He needs a bath, so spa day is definitely happening after field training today. 

We may head to the mountains this weekend. Not sure yet because out heater wasn’t working up there and needs to be repaired. It’s getting quite chilly there.


----------



## diane0905

We had field training today. We trained with another Golden Retriever — a three year old named Meg. She was very sweet. The last two times we’ve gone to field training, Logan has been a little off. Cara thinks it’s because he’s mad at I left him with Brian and went to New York for five days. Haha He wasn’t terrible, but he certainly wasn’t his stellar self. He’s lately been so good at his field training. He was doing little things like walking out in front of me a few times and I had to correct that and he was wide circling me before getting into heel whereas he usually just immediately gets into heel. I figure he’s just getting me off balance for our upcoming trial. Lolol When we got home today and I took him on a neighborhood walk, he was glued right to my side. Repenting, I’m sure. Haha

A nice part about today is that Bill (Meg’s dad) invited me to a training day on Saturday with their club — which Is Midlands Golden Retriever Club. It’s almost two hours away, but I may do it. He said they have a great group and they were certainly a nice couple.

Photos from today — that’s Meg out in the water retrieving bumpers. We did it also, but I took a photo of Meg:


----------



## cwag

Maybe he was distracted by the pretty girl Meg😍


----------



## diane0905

cwag said:


> Maybe he was distracted by the pretty girl Meg😍


I just told Brian (hubby) that maybe Logan was really noticing the female retriever. They were fine in close proximity (a few feet) without trying to sniff each other or anything. Maybe she was using her female magic on him. 😅


----------



## diane0905

What a difference a day makes. Logan was stellar in obedience today. We haven’t been in a month due to us getting COVID and then the club itself taking a two week break. Today we did heeling with about turns and healing with halts — both with distractions. We heeled straight towards a person on their knees on the floor with a toy in each hand making all sorts of sounds and waving the toys around. Logan did great and was keeping his eyes glued to me on our about turns. For the heeling he sat slightly crooked once, but not hugely.

After that I had a proud momma moment because we were doing fronts and tossing treats about halfway across the ring and then when they picked it up, we called them to front. Somewhere along the way, a two year old field Golden, who is very playful, decided to rush over to Logan and engage him in play. He jumped at Logan and juked and I yelled, “LOGAN, FRONT!” (I guess I didn’t say here because we were practicing fronts 😅 ) and Logan immediately turned away from the playing dog and ran straight to me and did a straight front. Yay! Made me happy.

We also worked on stands w/distractions and the trainer coming in to do a stand for exam.

My instructor told me in January they will start their train like you trial sessions again and for me to start showing up with Logan, so that’s cool.

These photos are from our walk after — some in my front yard and the other is Logan visiting his nephew Bruce Wayne at my daughter’s house. One of the photos cracks me up because it looks like Logan is landing one on Bruce’s cheek. Logan was doing his polar bear roll on his back and Bruce came in to sniff his jewels. Lol


----------



## diane0905

We didn’t have anything on our schedule, so we’ve had a chill day. 

We walked around our watershed area and visited my daughter’s Halloween decorations.


----------



## diane0905

Soccer Saturday.


----------



## diane0905

Some nice lady just told me Logan is the most picturesque Golden she’s ever seen. 🥰


----------



## Brinkley12

He is just so handsome! Love seeing his photos.💙


----------



## diane0905

Brinkley12 said:


> He is just so handsome! Love seeing his photos.💙


Thank you! He’s so happy.


----------



## diane0905

Today we went down to our pond area to practice doubles. We did three sets and Logan did great. As we were doing the third set, two men drove into the pond area with a truck full of wood. They were there to look at our dilapidated creek bridge, which they are going to tear down and rebuild a new one. Well, one was on the other side of the bridge unloading their wood and the other came across it and was walking towards me yelling “Ma’am!” I put Logan in a sit and walked about 40 feet to the man. He told me about the bridge rebuild and wanted to know when our neighborhood gates opened & closed. He told me how well Logan was doing holding his sit at a distance. 

Well, he kept talking about dogs (he apparently had owned a lot, but is now without one) and in a few minutes I called Logan over to me and into a heel. Logan did that and the man said, “Boy he really listens well.” He kept talking  and I told Logan he could sniff, which Logan started doing. Then the man across the bridge hollered “Hello!” and said “Beautiful dog!” Well, the one talking to me said, “Hey boy!” excitedly to Logan and then said, “Go see John! Go see John!” and pointed at his friend. Logan started taking off towards John at rapid speed and I pulled myself together and yelled, “Here!” Logan turned on a dime and came straight back to me and into heel. Then dumb dumb said, “How do you get your dog to listen like that?!” I told him we train a lot and gathered Logan up to head on our way. 

I should have leashed Logan up the minute he got back to me. I had no idea the man would try to send him off. He worked for our neighborhood management company, had on the company uniform shirt, and they appeared to just really like Logan. He had also mentioned a good friend of mine and Brian’s who owns the management company. I have never tried to send someone else’s dog off somewhere. I guess I need to be learning from these weird experiences. Jeez.

After we had that fun, I took Logan on a nice walk, visited the grands, and then walked some more and played fetch for a while. My grands wanted Logan to take a photo under the witch hat in their yard and demonstrated how I should do it. Little Adler also added a small pumpkin by Logan’s leg to enhance his front porch photo. Lol


----------



## Wendy427

Great pics! But WOW what a story! All your hard work certainly DID pay off! Logan is such a good boy ❤🐾🐾❤


----------



## diane0905

Wendy427 said:


> Great pics! But WOW what a story! All your hard work certainly DID pay off! Logan is such a good boy ❤🐾🐾❤


Thank goodness his sit/stay and recall are both very good. People are nuts. I would never think to tell some stranger’s dog to go running towards another stranger — not to mention he was on the other side of the creek and would have to cross the dilapidated bridge. The street is on that side also. I think because I had released Logan to sniff and because we train with so many people, he just listens to what he’s told. I’m glad my command superseded the man’s.


----------



## diane0905

The first photo is one my son in law took when we were at a brewery this past weekend. It’s an awesome brewery called Savage Craft if any of you are ever this way — our first time going. The rest are from yesterday’s field trip to the Capitol, the University of South Carolina’s campus, and we walked a few blocks through downtown at the height of lunch hour. Logan got a lot of sweet compliments. A few children asked to pet him and we only ran into one student (more who ended up petting) who did the excited baby voice. Lol

We had a fun day. Oh — we also trained while there. I took him to an overpass on campus where there are quite a lot of students when the students are changing classes. It’s also by a lunch gathering place and there was a booth selling or advertising for things on the bridge. The people running it loved Logan. We did attention, normal, slow, fast, halts, and about turns. Logan did great.

Oh, oh: I forgot — a man walked by with his two daughters (sooo cute) dressed up for a dance recital. One of the daughters asked him what kind of dog Logan was and the man answered, “He’s half a Golden Retriever and half something else.” 🤨 I resisted the extreme urge to correct. Lol

Savage Craft Brewery:










USC’s Horseshoe. I took him over to watch the guys in the background playing frisbee:










Ooops. I’ll have to read the other side next time:










We were at the stop light waiting to cross. I glanced down once and Logan’s head was looking behind us. I looked back and there was a college age girl smiling away and Logan was smiling at her:










I have a photo of myself and my adult children in 24” of snow standing in front of Sherman’s golden statue in New York:










Logan is such a good boy. Prettying up our Capitol:










A good boy:










The African American Monument is pretty cool:










Logan and George:










We snuck into a neighboring churchyard to take a photo with their lovely lantana. It matches Logan‘s leash:


----------



## Wendy427

I’ve always wondered what the name of that plant was. So pretty! And Logan is so handsome and sweet ❤🐾🐾❤


----------



## diane0905

Wendy427 said:


> I’ve always wondered what the name of that plant was. So pretty! And Logan is so handsome and sweet ❤🐾🐾❤


Thank you so much! Lantana are popular here in South Carolina not only for their beauty, but they are also deer resistant.


----------



## diane0905

Today is Logan’s off day. We just walked and played this morning. 

The bridge story was true, by the way, because we now have a new bridge and Logan gave it his seal of approval.

When he was on the picnic table, a lizard (anole) ran across and Logan was up for that game of chase. Haha


----------



## diane0905

This is Logan and me field training. Our regular trainer, Cara, was sick so she decided to keep a distance and asked her friend, Blake, to train us. Blake judges AKC hunt tests. We just started training with other dogs around at Cara’s the last time we were there. Well, it was one Golden Retriever named Meg who has her JH and is trying for SH soon, I think. Blake had his Lab out there also and he had a five month old Lab puppy that was so cute/sweet!

Anyway, Logan does pretty well here. I didn’t have him lined up great and he didn’t get quite into heel position — I think the excitement of training with others has him doing that, but I’m very glad for the opportunity. He’s a good boy. Blake told me about a training day they were having (Palmetto Retriever Club) and I think it is next Saturday at Cheraw. I need to check and then check my own calendar, but I hope we will be able to make it. I want him to go to Cheraw a couple of times before we try for Junior Hunter.


----------



## diane0905

In this one, we set up by the road. Logan hasn’t done that and Blake forewarned me that is natural for the dog to take the road in the beginning. He said if we haven’t worked on whistle sit, which would be the way to correct him, we could work on that in the future. Logan does take the road and then swings by to show boat in front of Blake on the way back, but at least he came back and delivered — again with that not in heel position move. 🙃


----------



## diane0905

I can’t remember this sweet dog’s name, but she tried to sneak over to play once when she was loose.










Cara’s place:










Meg is the Golden. She’s very sweet.










The sweet face I see in the holding blind:


----------



## diane0905

Boo. Logan had a slight rash near his genitals for a few days that I’ve been treating with Benadryl and Gold Bond powder. It didn’t seem to be bothering him. I left to go to a school performance for my granddaughter for a couple of hours. Since he had the rash, I decided to leave him in his donut. Now the rash has progressed to very red and his testicles are downright inflamed. We are at the vet. 

Here he is all happy on our walk this morning:


----------



## diane0905

The vet gave Logan an antibiotic and a medicated powder. She said he should be much better in a few days. She said a lot of dogs have been having some sort of crazy allergy stuff lately. 

She also said Logan was such a well behaved dog. I heard one of the techs out in the hallway say “If I ever get a Golden Retriever, I want one that looks and acts just like that one.” Awww.


----------



## diane0905

I took Logan for a walk today, but not as long as we usually do. He has watery poop from the antibiotics and is peeing like he’s had a steroid, but he hasn’t. I looked up the antibiotic, but I think it’s definitely one he’s been on before. This vet gave him a higher dose for a shorter period of time. I’m not sure I’m a fan. 

He’s still happy though and walking around sporting a onesie when he’s in the house. I haven’t brushed him today, so he’s a little mussy. Brian had to hose off his britches also because of the running poop. He probably thinks we suck major lemons at the moment.


----------



## chelseah

I hope Logan is feeling better soon! That does not sound fun.


----------



## diane0905

chelseah said:


> I hope Logan is feeling better soon! That does not sound fun.


Thank you! The skin rash is already mostly gone and his testicles are much less angry today. Thank goodness.


----------



## diane0905

Logan and I just played for quite a bit. Before that we trained — heeling — fast, slow, normal, about turns, figure 8s, halts, recalls, and finishes.

Brian and I are heading to South Carolina’s Pride festival. The weather is gorgeous!! I thought about taking Logan, but we want to visit a very popular dive bar that is going to close right after Halloween. It’s been there forever and will be very much so missed. A small boutique hotel has bought the building. Brian, Jr.’s best friend works there, so we want to tell him hello/visit before the closing.


----------



## diane0905

Logan’s testicles still seem moist. He’s panting at night after I give him the antibiotic (it says with food, so I’m giving it to him with dinner), drinking a ton of water, and drinking/peeing a lot more than usual. I’ve been using the donut and a onesie, but tonight I decided to switch him to a cone. The vet assured me they didn’t look like he had been licking them. His testicles are definitely not deep red like they were at first. The part that was very inflamed is a light pink now (naturally they are black.) They would be normal now except for the moisture and missing pigment. Sorry for all the TMI on Logan’s testicles. At least I’m not posting photos. Lol

The vet said 1.5 pills of the antibiotic each evening once a day. I gave him one tonight to see if that made him pant less. His stool is still very soft/mush and Logan always has had great stool and a sturdy stomach. I put the neo-predef on his testicles again tonight so they will continue to heal. The vet also said the powder has some sort of numbing agent which would help him with discomfort.

Anyway, tomorrow will be day 3 on the antibiotic. It’s cefpodoxime — 100mg tablets. If he still seems out of sorts, urinating a lot, and his testicles remain moist I will call the vet tomorrow.

We have our WC on Oct. 22 (this Saturday) and I hope he gets all better this coming week. I signed up for it and the next two times I took Logan to train he didn’t seem as spot on as usual. Then he got the slight rash. Then Cara, our trainer, got sick and we had a fill in guy this past week — he was great. Then Cara texted me and told me she has COVID. I feel for her because she’s hosting the upcoming WC At her place. Then Logan got the deep red angry testicles. When it rains… Lol

We won’t get to train with Cara this week before our test, but Logan has been doing this stuff a while so he’ll hopefully do what we’ve trained to do. I’ll practice his land doubles with him.

I’m going to keep hope alive and Logan to be all better a week from today.


----------



## diane0905

Field trip. Logan seems a bit better today. We went to the Capitol, USC, downtown, and to a Lebanese restaurant. He had many admirers.


----------



## diane0905

I set Logan up for an 11:30 recheck at the vet. His testicles have gone back to flesh colored (not red), but they are staying sticky looking. I don’t think it’s getting better each day. He is also drinking and peeing excessively still. He’s not uncontrollable about it, however, because he’s sleeping fine through the night without needing to go out or having accidents.

Edit: Well, I take that back. Logan went out 40 minutes ago and just stopped and peed in the middle of my open concept room in the house. He didn’t even seem too aware he was peeing. He just slowly strolled around the kids’ eating table and kept peeing while walking. I’m glad we were able to get an appointment this morning.

Edit edit: Brian told me he thought Logan had peed a little on his onesie a couple of nights ago in the middle of the night, but just went ahead & washed it and put another one on him.


----------



## aesthetic

I hope you get some answers from Logan’s vet appt!!

Kaizer was on a variety of abx for awhile - cefpodoxime was one of them. To my knowledge, some GI upset is normal, but panting/urinating frequently aren’t. Might be worth taking a urine sample with you to the vet?


----------



## diane0905

aesthetic said:


> I hope you get some answers from Logan’s vet appt!!
> 
> Kaizer was on a variety of abx for awhile - cefpodoxime was one of them. To my knowledge, some GI upset is normal, but panting/urinating frequently aren’t. Might be worth taking a urine sample with you to the vet?


It’s weird because that antibiotic is listed as being used to treat urinary tract infections, so I ruled that out in my head. Good idea about the urine sample. Thank you.


----------



## aesthetic

diane0905 said:


> It’s weird because that antibiotic is listed as being used to treat urinary tract infections, so I ruled that out in my head. Good idea about the urine sample. Thank you.


Probably does help treat certain UTI bacteria but there could be a different bacteria or Logan could just be having a weird reaction - if there’s anything I know, it’s that dogs don’t always react to things the way we think they should lol. UTIs aren’t super common in boy dogs either, but again, thay doesn’t mean it doesn’t happen! A urinalysis will tell for sure.


----------



## diane0905

aesthetic said:


> Probably does help treat certain UTI bacteria but there could be a different bacteria or Logan could just be having a weird reaction - if there’s anything I know, it’s that dogs don’t always react to things the way we think they should lol. UTIs aren’t super common in boy dogs either, but again, thay doesn’t mean it doesn’t happen! A urinalysis will tell for sure.


I was able to do a urine catch easily, so thanks for reminding me. That’s very helpful.


----------



## diane0905

Vet said he is going to give him a different antibiotic (Clavomox) and some metro. He said he should already be clearing up. Said the urinalysis should be back tomorrow, but he is off until Thursday. I asked if I could call to get results and he said he would give permission for another doctor to give me the results. Why would I wait until Thursday if the results are back tomorrow?

He thinks our regular vet will be back tomorrow.

I just asked his assistant if it would benefit to do some blood work.


----------



## diane0905

So, I know I’m updating extra. Lol This is what happens when I can’t keep myself busy with Logan. I’m about to re-do my front planters next. 

The assistant to the vet said if the urinalysis shows something they will probably do bloodwork. I went ahead and gave Logan a mid-day meal and started him on his new antibiotic and the metro. His other antibiotic was given at night, so he hasn’t had any since last night. Hopefully, this will kick in and help him. His stool is still mush.

When we got home from the vet, he was grabbing his tennis ball because nothing stops Logan. I decided I would just walk him down to the club house and pond area as it is just a couple of blocks from our house. Three doors down from us a new German Shepherd moved in last week. I saw him at the fence once — he’s big and pretty — and he barked, but when I talked to him he stopped barking and his tail was wagging. Today, as we walked down the front door was open and there was just a glass door there. The dog charged up to that and was barking insanely. He got up on his hind legs and was beating at the front door with his front paws and moving the door. I thought, “Nope“ and turned Logan around and headed back to our house. We got in my car to head to the neighborhood pond. That dog was definitely coming our way if the door gave and I’m sure he weighs at least 90lbs. We have too much going on for all of that.


----------



## diane0905

We are going to get out and about today because we have beautiful weather and it will give Logan some time out of this dang cone. Today he gave his Woo-woo good morning, so that’s a good sign. He also seems to have more get up and go. His stool is still a mess. Hopefully, with the metro and the new antibiotic other things will be clearing up today and tomorrow. It’s nice and cool and sunny outside, so we must get out there.


----------



## diane0905

Logan seems more like himself today — no more excessive urination. Hopefully, the new antibiotic is kicking in and working. We have beautiful weather, so I took him on a three mile walk and we played out on the tennis courts. He saw his Beagle friend, Spencer, who is such a delightful little dog. Gingi, his owner, asked if they could play in her yard sometimes. Logan doesn’t really play with other dogs much, but I may consider Spencer. 

I’m going to let Logan train on Thursday at Cara’s place, but only on land. I’ll keep letting him heal on up because he has to get in the water on Saturday.


----------



## JulieCAinMA

Archie and I are sending you and Logan tons of pawsitive thoughts! Keep updating!


----------



## cwag

I am glad Logan is feeling a little better. It felt very weird this morning, before I clicked on your thread, to think; I wonder how Logan's testicles are today?😂


----------



## diane0905

cwag said:


> I am glad Logan is feeling a little better. It felt very weird this morning, before I clicked on your thread, to think; I wonder how Logan's testicles are today?😂


Every funny reply that came to mind is too inappropriate to post. 

I was quite happy today to see they finally look not moist. I think the other antibiotic just wasn’t working on whatever this strain of bacteria is.

We are going to head to Spartanburg for obedience class tomorrow. Hopefully, that will get him back into the swing of things.


----------



## diane0905

Oh, and Logan’s urinalysis came back all good.


----------



## diane0905

I decided to go ahead and take Logan to obedience class in Spartanburg today. He wore his cone there, but I took it off when we got out of the car. I thought he may be out of sorts in class today, but of course anytime I expect it he’s a perfect angel. Maybe I’ll just start expecting that every time. Haha

We worked on ring entrances — Logan did great. Heeling w/halts and about turns and then heeling up to the fencing to see if that bothered our dogs. Logan didn’t care about us marching right up to the barrier and halting. We practiced recalls and stand for exam. I can’t remember what else.

One of our instructors gave us sweet compliments when I was asking her if we should do BN to get ring experience before a CD. She said she thought Logan was going to be a very good obedience dog. She said he is doing better and better and looks so pretty heeling with me because he pays such good attention and looks so happy. I should have named Logan ”Happy” we get to hear that one so much. 😂

Anyway, I’m glad I went.

Oh, and this is a selfie we took on our walk when we got home. I had Logan released with the sniff command on a 10ft lead. He came around the corner ahead down in the watershed area before me and there stood a baby deer. Logan perked up and stood there smiling. The deer took one deer in the headlights look at us and then bounced off. Then we saw two more. It was pretty cool.


----------



## FurdogDad

Oh Deer!


----------



## diane0905

We are heading to field training today (land only.)

Testicle report: Seems to be healing from the outside edges inward and the majority of any tackiness seems to be going away as it decreases in size.

Abby is going to the groomer today, so I guarantee you when she gets home she will be glaring with squinted eyes at me. 😂


----------



## diane0905

We had fun field training today. Logan was able to sit and watch a bunch of Standard Poodles training for our upcoming WC. He was on his best behavior making a good first impression. We walked up and sat nearby as Cara asked them if it was okay for Logan to watch some. One of the ladies said, “Yes, but don’t let him loose to chase our dogs.” Lolol I told her I was not going to let him loose. He was sitting there like a perfect gentleman. Then the lady said, “Well, I just like to say it because we let a man hang out and he released his dog who chased down one of our dogs and attacked it. We like to keep this a good experience.” I just said, “He’ll stay right here,” which Logan did. 

A few minutes later one of the poodles came by and was acting off the chain up on its rear paws and such. I never looked over my shoulder at the poodle once I saw it initially, but I could certainly tell when the lady walked right behind me. Logan didn’t even look at it. Cara told me later the poodle was putting on quite the show. I told her at least Logan made a good impression. She said the only way Logan could impress them is if he could turn himself into a Standard Poodle. 😂

We did meet a sweet lady name Charlotte and she kept smiling at Logan and saying, “Just look at that sweet face. What a face!” 

We just worked on land today and Logan did well with his retrieves. We were just working with bumpers though and he always prefers the ducks.


----------



## diane0905

We did our first WC, but didn’t pass. Logan was distracted by one of the gunners on the land double. We had fun though and it was a good learning experience. All the people and the judges were real nice.

Here is where Logan veered off his mark. That’s Enrique over there and he was very cute and nice. He walked up to me later and said if he was going to get a visitor, he was glad to see such a happy face. Lol










This photo is Logan bringing in the memory bird.










Logan coming back with the first bird.










Logan picking up the memory bird.










Enrique giving Logan an assist at the judge’s request. Logan was more interested in the cage full of live ducks over there to the left of that blind.










Me smiling as I start my walk of shame at the end. Lol


----------



## JulieCAinMA

Archie says to tell Logan, “who the heck wouldn’t be more interested in a cage full of live ducks”!!!!!


----------



## diane0905

We are back in the mountains — Cashiers, N.C. — for a short trip. We took Logan on a four mile walk today and he had the opportunity to be off leash. There’s hardly anyone up here this time of year in our neighborhood. Logan even played a little bit of soccer. 


Logan being quite pleased:










Bridge right before we get to the recreaction center:










Pretty rock-face with a waterfall.










Across the street from us in our neighborhood. It leads out into the meadows:










Pretty and sweet Logan. He loves life:










My beautiful boy:










In the meadows:










Pretty fall colors. A lot of the leaves have already fallen though:










Logan’s daddy had just walked through a door to go get us some water:










Logan could actually carry this ball around in his mouth:


----------



## chelseah

Logan always looks so happy and beautiful! I love that first smiling picture with the soccer ball!


----------



## SteveRuffin

I love his smile.


----------



## diane0905

chelseah said:


> Logan always looks so happy and beautiful! I love that first smiling picture with the soccer ball!


Thank you! He is a happy boy. He was really enjoying that soccer ball.


----------



## diane0905

SteveRuffin said:


> I love his smile.


Thank you!


----------



## diane0905

We went hiking today and the weather is perfect up here! Logan got lots of sweet compliments. We went to Slab Town Pizza after for lunch. 










This one is from Slab Town:










The leaves are falling…










The summit:



















Brian had on shorts, but it was a bit chilly up there today:



















At the end of our hike:


----------



## Brinkley12

So glad that handsome Logan is doing so much better and once again living his best life. I just love his photos!


----------



## diane0905

Brinkley12 said:


> So glad that handsome Logan is doing so much better and once again living his best life. I just love his photos!


Thanks so much!


----------



## diane0905

Here’s a couple of photos taken by the professional photographer (Laura Bright) at Logan’s WC test.


----------



## diane0905

Sweet Logan was stuck in a car for three hours today, so we played fetch for a long time, he likes when I bounce the ball against the house or just make it go really high, so we did that also. Happy to be back home, but really enjoyed the mountains!


----------



## diane0905

Logan visiting the grands:


----------



## diane0905

“Mom. Do I have to take a photo with this pumpkin?”


----------



## diane0905

A couple more:


----------



## OscarsDad

So great to see Logan enjoying life with his family! Lovely pictures, such a handsome and happy boy.


----------



## diane0905

OscarsDad said:


> So great to see Logan enjoying life with his family! Lovely pictures, such a handsome and happy boy.


Thank you! He’s such a good dog. He has so much personality and is so smart. We are really having a lot of fun with and enjoying Logan. I love him so much. The grands love him and it makes me smile when their little voices give him commands to sit and he listens to them. I need to teach them to release him because they put him in a sit and he just stays there. lol


----------



## diane0905

No lie y’all — I showed a man, who is a member of the local obedience club, this photo yesterday:











and he asked me if Logan is part Irish Setter. IRISH SETTER. 🙃


----------



## diane0905

I imagine people here can see a difference. Lol


----------



## OscarsDad

They do have an incredible amount of patience with little ones.


----------



## OscarsDad

diane0905 said:


> I imagine people here can see a difference. Lol
> 
> View attachment 897371
> 
> 
> View attachment 897372


Neither of their legs are both the same?


----------



## Ivyacres

Well, they are both dogs.... 😁


----------



## FurdogDad

And the lighting IS different........


----------



## FurdogDad

And Logan WAS "setting" in the photo you showed him...... .


----------



## diane0905

Happy November from Logan!


----------



## diane0905

We had competition obedience today. Logan did great. We worked on recalls to front, entering the ring, figure 8’s, stand for exam, and heeling as a pattern was called. I messed up one time and turned in the wrong direction doing an about turn. I’ve never done that!! Getting old is the pits.  At least I stopped halfway through my turn and said, ”Wrong!” haha We break for the holidays soon.


----------



## diane0905

I rarely have to say this, but Logan really needs a bath! We’ve had about a three week break from one with his testicle issues. I am happy to report, all scabbing has been gone for about five days. I would have gone ahead and bathed him, but he has field training this morning. After field training, it’s Rub-a-dub-dub. 

These are from yesterday’s walk:


----------



## Wendy427

He’s such a handsome and lovable boy!


----------



## FurdogDad

diane0905 said:


> I rarely have to say this, but Logan really needs a bath! We’ve had about a three week break from one with his testicle issues. I am happy to report, all scabbing has been gone for about five days. I would have gone ahead and bathed him, but he has field training this morning. After field training, it’s Rub-a-dub-dub.
> 
> These are from yesterday’s walk:
> 
> View attachment 897448
> 
> 
> View attachment 897444
> 
> 
> View attachment 897447
> 
> 
> View attachment 897446
> 
> 
> View attachment 897445
> 
> 
> View attachment 897443


He still looks nice and I can't smell him from here, so no complaints from me......


----------



## diane0905

Field training day and then bath day.

Real happy he’s about to get to retrieve some ducks:










Laughing because Cara set up the exact same run we did for our W.C. — even with the live ducks in a crate — and Logan did everything exactly as he should. He’s said, “How’s that, mommy?” Lolol :









His very serious grooming table expression:










We were playing and letting his conditioner stay on him for 10 minutes. This is how Logan feels about a bath:










One of Cara’s ponds. I’m lucky to train here — she has over 100 acres and several ponds:










Happy he retrieved three singles on water — two ducks and one bumper:










I gave him free time to run and play when we were all done and he was quite pleased with today’s adventure:


----------



## diane0905

All clean and fluffy for today’s walk:


----------



## diane0905

Today we hung out around the Capitol and the University and then had some Mexican food.


----------



## Sankari

diane0905 said:


> Today we hung out around the Capitol and the University and then had some Mexican food.
> 
> View attachment 897524
> 
> 
> View attachment 897530
> 
> 
> View attachment 897529
> 
> 
> View attachment 897528
> 
> 
> View attachment 897526
> 
> 
> View attachment 897527
> 
> 
> View attachment 897523
> 
> 
> View attachment 897525


That's so nice Logan sits by on the sidewalk like a good boy without any problems 😊 Ramses only sits if I lay a towel on the sidewalk he will otherwise "butt hover" and not want the fall leaves stuck on him 🙄🤦🏽‍♀️ Recently a waitress at the coffeeshop I frequent in our neighborhood brought him a towel so that he could sit because I didn't bring mine and he was butt hovering... People were laughing.. my golden is sooo spoilt 🙄🤦🏽‍♀️


----------



## diane0905

Today’s walk:


----------



## diane0905

Morning walk. We have beautiful, but very breezy this morning:


----------



## diane0905

So, there are several yard workers out front with their truck stationed at our cul de sac island. I took Logan out there to do heeling, figure eights, recalls, and fronts and he did so well. One of the men even walked back to his truck, which was right ahead of where I set up figure eights, walked right into it and drove a lawn mower out and Logan was not interested in any of that. The man was smiling. I was thankful to them for giving me some distractions to work with.


----------



## diane0905

Happy Thursday from Logan! We got our walk in just in time before the hurricane rain. We had a nice long one and saw several people and about five dogs. We played fetch beside the tennis courts at the end because some dummies were using our courts to play tennis. The rain put an end to their fun also.


----------



## diane0905

Oh, and an elderly man was talking to us today and he said “Are you going to cut that dog’s hair?!” I told him I trim his paws, ears and a little of his tail feathers and hocks. He said, “Well, he’s growing a long beard! What kind of dog is that?” Lol


----------



## FUReverGolden

diane0905 said:


> Oh, and an elderly man was talking to us today and he said “Are you going to cut that dog’s hair?!” I told him I trim his paws, ears and a little of his tail feathers and hocks. He said, “Well, he’s growing a long beard! What kind of dog is that?” Lol


No he's NOT He is perfect! 🤩 A real calendar boy !


----------



## diane0905

FUReverGolden said:


> No he's NOT He is perfect! 🤩 A real calendar boy !


He also said Logan looks old. Lolol 

Thank you!


----------



## JerseyChris

I just love his friendly face.. I am pretty new to Goldens and always learning but is Logan full bred? He looks part Irish Setter to me....


----------



## diane0905

JerseyChris said:


> I just love his friendly face.. I am pretty new to Goldens and always learning but is Logan full bred? He looks part Irish Setter to me....


His momma is an Irish Setter and his daddy is a Chow. 😅


----------



## JerseyChris

diane0905 said:


> His momma is an Irish Setter and his daddy is a Chow. 😅


Now that was funny.... LOL


----------



## diane0905

Yesterday’s walk — towards the end of it we were caught in quite the downpour. The rain coming off the front of my baseball cap bill was something else. Logan only side eyed me once. A neighbor man asked if he could give us a ride and said he didn’t mind the wet dog. That was a relief because I sure wouldn’t leave him behind. Lolol We told him thank you and that we were fine. I told him at least Logan wasn’t a Poodle. 

Logan is the sweetest happy boy:



















Mom!










We were under trees here:


----------



## diane0905

We had great fun at field training today. Logan did two water retrieves, two retrieves involving water and land, and two land retrieves. We were joined by two Labs, two Chesapeake Bay Retrievers, and another Golden Retriever. Logan did really well.

We were done here and Logan was watching one of the Chesapeake Bay Retrievers (they are big!) doing retrieves. Logan was praying he was going to get another turn. Lol


----------



## diane0905

We drove to Wellford/Spartanburg for obedience class today. Logan did very well.

Funny thing the instructor said today. It may not be exact quotes, but the general idea:

Instructor: Hi Diane. When is Columbia Obedience Club holding their next trial? Logan is ready to do Beginner Novice for sure. He’s doing very well.

Me: Oh. That is something like December 3rd. Very soon.

Instructor: Oh, well if that’s too soon you could do their spring trial or I’m sure you could find one somewhere else if you prefer to take him elsewhere.

Me: Okay. I will check to see where trials are coming up.

Instructor: He’s really ready. He’s such a good dog. He works really hard to keep up with you — even when you are all over the place.  YOU’LL be completely ready soon.


----------



## diane0905

Logan at field training today:


----------



## diane0905

And Logan retrieving a bumper:









Logan retrieving a bumper







youtube.com


----------



## diane0905

Today’s walk — we have gorgeous weather:


----------



## Sankari

I kindly suggest maybe you should rename the post -- Gorgeous owner and equally gorgeous dog out on a walk 😊 The weather... Soo secondary 🤣🤣


----------



## diane0905

Sankari said:


> I kindly suggest maybe you should rename the post -- Gorgeous owner and equally gorgeous dog out on a walk 😊 The weather... Soo secondary 🤣🤣


You’re so sweet! Thank you!!


----------



## diane0905

Sweet Logan earned his first pass towards Junior Hunter today.


----------



## aesthetic

Congratulations!!! That's so exciting!


----------



## diane0905

aesthetic said:


> Congratulations!!! That's so exciting!


Thank you! He earned his second pass today! Yay!


----------



## JulieCAinMA

diane0905 said:


> Thank you! He earned his second pass today! Yay!
> 
> View attachment 897925
> 
> 
> View attachment 897926


Is PASS another word for ribbons?? Congratulations! 
He’s cutiful (cute+beautiful)!


----------



## chelseah

Congratulations to you and Logan!


----------



## diane0905

JulieCAinMA said:


> Is PASS another word for ribbons?? Congratulations!
> He’s cutiful (cute+beautiful)!


He needs to pass four tests to earn Junior Hunter. A test consists of two single retrieves on land and two on water. Logan passed two tests this weekend — one on Saturday and one on Sunday. 😃


----------



## diane0905

chelseah said:


> Congratulations to you and Logan!


Thank you!


----------



## diane0905

Good morning! 

I forgot to say there was a nice lady and man (Faith and Michael) at the contest who kind of adopted me. They were helping me to know what to do and they offered me food, a chair, and asked me if I wanted to head over with/follow them when they went to find the bathroom. I was glad they did because that park was 7,000 acres and I am truly lost out in the woods without a Garmin and a waypoint. Lol

Anyway, I took them up on the bathroom and the chair. On Sunday, I made sure to bring all of my own items.

Well, Faith was so sweet in that one day she took a video of us doing our water series without telling me (because I said it always jinxed me when I asked people to record me) and on Sunday she took two really pretty photos of us with her very fancy set up of a camera. She does wildlife photography. She’s going to text those to me also when she downloads them from her camera. I thought that was so nice! Since I was there by myself with Logan, I didn’t have anyone to record or photograph us.


----------



## diane0905

Logan and I have the same attitude about today. We’re going to have a chill day and we are going to like it. Lol


----------



## diane0905

I’ll put these here even though I’ve already posted them on my Junior Hunter thread. This sweet lady, who is a wildlife photographer, took these for me just out of kindness. She just texted them to me. So nice!


----------



## Coastal Pup

Huge congratulations, Diane!!!!!! I’m so excited for you two!


----------



## diane0905

Coastal Pup said:


> Huge congratulations, Diane!!!!!! I’m so excited for you two!


Thank you so much!


----------



## diane0905

So, Logan’s testicles (yes, again) got another rash, then peeling, then oozing from this last pond swimming/hunt test event. Weird. It must be some sort of seasonal allergen as it has been two different ponds in this general area and he has swam in ponds all other times of the year without this happening. That’s my guess anyway. The redness wasn’t quite as bad this time, but the peeling and wetness/oozy looking stuff has been pretty bad.

He’s on Clavamox again. He is signed up for next weekend & if he passes twice, he will get his Junior Hunter. If he doesn’t, we will try in the spring as this will be the last one in this area until then. It will be good for Logan and his testicles to get a break. If this continues, we may have a short-lived career in hunt test training. I was going to shoot for Senior Hunter, but maybe not.

We signed up for a few private competition obedience classes during the break. Regular classes start again January 11th, I believe. We may end up going back to focusing on that mostly & will probably stick with agility because Logan enjoys it almost as much as field training — but not quite as much. 😬


----------



## zinnia

Poor Logan! ☹ Hope he’s all better soon!


----------



## diane0905

zinnia said:


> Poor Logan! ☹ Hope he’s all better soon!


Thank you! The antibiotic kicked in pretty quickly the last time once we got the right one, so fingers crossed.


----------



## diane0905

Logan and I had a great field training day yesterday. Today, we’re just having a fun day. We went for a nice long walk, played on the tennis courts — Logan found four tennis balls, we saw a fox, Logan’s sissy’s new small Christmas tree in her yard, and we saw Spencer the Beagle and Solo the Australian Shepherd. 

Tomorrow we have a competition obedience private lesson in Spartanburg (classes are stopped for the holidays until mid-January) and this weekend we are doing a couple of more hunt tests. Busy week. 

We are going to try staying in a hotel this weekend for a hunt tests. Last weekend, it was a lot with the long days and over three hours in total on the road back and forth. 

I’ve committed to helping teach a puppy class beginning January 16th At Columbia Obedience Club. 

Oh, and Brian and I just had our 40th anniversary. We are nearing retirement and our plan is to go back and forth between the mountains and the beach. We recently went under contract for a new place where our house will be on the marsh at Kiawah Island. Luke, my last Golden, lived a lots of time at the beach life. Logan is about to discover it. He’s only been once.

Here’s our fox. He didn’t want to play with Logan. Logan looked at me like, “I can retrieve that mom! We can take it home!” Lolol










Why didn’t you let me retrieve the fox?!










I like these four tennis ball finds, but the fox would have been better:










Sissy’s new tree. He thought about marking it as his own, but I didn’t allow that. Lolol










Back in the watershed area:


----------



## Sankari

Wishing you and your husband a happy wedding anniversary 😊🥳 I can really see how Logan is so disappointed with not being able to retrieve the fox 😆 Poor boy, but he will have so much fun retrieving the right things in hunt tests! 

I laughed out loud thinking he wanted to mark the tree 🤣🤣🤣 You can't blame him - it's a really nice tree..!


----------



## diane0905

A particularly nice photo of my pretty boy from today at H. Cooper Black Memorial Field where he earned his third pass towards Junior Hunter today:


----------



## diane0905

I just want to add these photos here to finish the story in this thread also. My sweet Logan who earned his Junior Hunter this past weekend.



















We did nothing yesterday, other than me finishing Christmas decorations. It was a rainy day and I was exhausted. Logan seemed to be just fine laying around.

Oh, and Logan’s weight finally creeped up. He’s been 66 or 67 pounds for a couple of years. He weighed 70 yesterday when we went by the vet. He has been having three and 1/4 cups of food a day and staying steady. I will start backing it off a bit gradually. Luke only had two cups a day and weighed 72 pounds, but Logan is so much more active. 

Today we are going to take a long walk and do some obedience training.


----------



## Ontariodogsitter

Congratulations, great pictures , I noticed the hair / coat color getting closer


----------



## diane0905

Ontariodogsitter said:


> Congratulations, great pictures , I noticed the hair / coat color getting closer


Thank you!


----------



## FUReverGolden

Congratulations and well deserved. This proves he’s not “just” a pretty boy 🤩 !!!!!


----------



## diane0905

FUReverGolden said:


> Congratulations and well deserved. This proves he’s not “just” a pretty boy 🤩 !!!!!


Thank you!

One of the men behind us waiting to run said, “There’s nothing I like seeing more than a beautiful Golden getting all soggy wet going after a duck.” 

Logan is full of high jinks, but by the time I get him to the second and then first blind back from the line he focuses on me like he does for heeling —looking up attentively (still smiling away though.) When we walk out to the line and I say “Watch it” he zones in all seriously focused & ready to go. That being said, he did run by the gunner and shook all his water off on him before he went to get one of the ducks. I’ll have to work on that. Lol 

Several people asked me if he was related to Daniel. I told them no and that his granddaddy’s name was Trouble and his daddy is Up to No Good. Plus, I didn’t add it, but his momma likes Gin.


----------



## diane0905

Logan did great in obedience class today. Again, when we mess up — it’s me. She wanted to see how he heels off leash today, which we have not practiced. He did so well! That was better for both of us. We worked on the BN course and she mentioned him trying in Simpsonville in April (I think) — maybe March. I need to check. They apparently set up run throughs the night before to get the dogs used to the arena. That would benefit Logan. My school also starts train like you trial in January, so we’ll be sure to go to all of those. 

Logan has one more lesson next week and then we are taking a break until classes start again January 11th. We are worn out and need some chill time.


----------



## diane0905

We are heading to Kiawah Island today and will be there until Monday. Logan and Abby will be with my brother at our house and Thomas the dog walker has already taken Logan for his first walk today. He will be getting two and Thomas keeps him out about 45 minutes each time. 

I hate leaving my dogs. As of the 20th, we will have our own place there and Logan and Abby will always go with me.


----------



## diane0905

A few photos from Kiawah:

Christmas tree behind our hotel — that’s the ocean beyond:










I found a dog 










View from our balcony. This morning the Kiawah Island marathoners are jogging by on the dirt path. We used to be energetic enough to do such. Now we just watch. It’s chilly out there! If Logan were here, he’d join in with the marathoners. Lol


----------



## diane0905

We are heading home. I miss Logan and Abby. Thomas has been walking Logan enough that my brother, Johnny, says he is snoozing or just laying around other than his usual morning playtime with Abby. It’s a gorgeous day, so I will play with him and train him when I get home. 

I was reminded at Kiawah that for some reason it’s the land of tall Goldens. I saw several who were very sweet and tall. I remember people used to ask me what kind of dog Luke was and then ask me if he was short or a mix. He was 24” tall. I’m sure Logan and I will be hearing more of the same. 😅


----------



## diane0905

Logan hung out with his buddy, Marshall (Paw Patrol), today and then had quite a banner day finding tennis balls on the neighborhood tennis courts.


----------



## diane0905

Funny story:

I’m sure Abby absolutely wants to kill Logan for this, but she has always had a habit of stealing my socks, carrying them to her bed, and stashing them away to be her very own. She doesn’t tear them up — she just wants to have them. If I’m missing a sock, I check Abby’s bed.

Well, she hardly ever makes it to the bed anymore these days because Logan sees her going across the room with my sock, runs over to her very energetically, takes a hold of the sock until she releases it, and walks it over to me. 😂


----------



## zinnia

That is TOO cute! Poor Abby 😂


----------



## diane0905

I tricked out my Bronco in celebration of Logan. I ordered these from K9-Design/Anney on this site. They are pretty and well made.


----------



## diane0905

A couple of Logan from today’s walk. Logan needs a bath so badly, but it won’t happen until Monday. We visited his pug cousin, Bruce Wayne. On a sad note, the dang deer ate some of my plants in my front porch planters. They didn’t even leave a thank you note.  They’d better watch out.


----------



## diane0905

Spa day! I will share photos and Logan’s facial expression review later. 

On a happy note, Logan seems to be enjoying his “just being a dog” holiday break. 

I’m almost Christmas ready and have received really sweet Christmas cards from people on this site. I consider myself very fortunate to have had two Goldens who never mess my Christmas tree or gifts — not even the tissue paper sticking out of bags. *I am smart enough to not put anything edible in any of the bags or packages.


----------



## diane0905

Christmas bath all done! Logan doesn’t resist, except via facial express (lol), thank goodness.

The grooming table, apparently, is serious business. 

Logan is so beautiful.










Glad I’m not in that tub anymore, mom!










Why mommy? WHY?!!!










Before photo — has no idea what is coming. Lolol










Nifty drinking hole!










After jingle bell necklace photos — still seems to love me:










These crack me up:










My sweet & beautiful boy! Merry Christmas from Logan!


----------



## JerseyChris

Not sure if I had congratulated you on both Logan's JH test as well as your anniversary !!!! SO, Congrats on both


----------



## diane0905

JerseyChris said:


> Not sure if I had congratulated you on both Logan's JH test as well as your anniversary !!!! SO, Congrats on both


Thank you, Chris! We celebrated our anniversary at Kiawah Island, so that was real nice. Logan is on Christmas break to have free time to revel in his glory. Lol


----------



## diane0905

Oh, and speaking of Logan’s Junior Hunter, I just realized yesterday the nice lady photographer who took photos of Logan just to be nice had sent me more than I realized. Here’s some of the photos I missed:

I need to ask Cara if this wing carrying is a bad thing:










The man beside me was my favorite judge. He was pretty funny and the levity calmed any nerves I had:










I probably need to soften my “We are ready” arm. Lol










I love Logan:



















Incoming!










I got it, mommy!










Logan moves quickly out there:


----------



## JerseyChris

omg, love those pics of him coming back all proud.. those are frame worthy


----------



## JanGold

Happy very belated birthday to Logan!
What a nice Golden!

My Logan is 13 1/2... I still think of him as a puppy.


----------



## Ontariodogsitter

Love the pictures, so much joy...


----------



## diane0905

JanGold said:


> Happy very belated birthday to Logan!
> What a nice Golden!
> 
> My Logan is 13 1/2... I still think of him as a puppy.


Thank you! I love the name, Logan. Obviously. Lol.


----------



## diane0905

Ontariodogsitter said:


> Love the pictures, so much joy...


Thank you! We have a lot of fun together.


----------



## diane0905

JerseyChris said:


> omg, love those pics of him coming back all proud.. those are frame worthy


Thanks, Chris! My husband told me I should get one of his duck retrieving photos made into a painting.


----------



## JerseyChris

diane0905 said:


> Thanks, Chris! My husband told me I should get one of his duck retrieving photos made into a painting.


agree, that would be an awesome painting


----------



## diane0905

We walked in a misty cool on and off rain today. Logan enjoyed. I’m afraid I’ve taught him it’s a wonderful feat to get up on a picnic table. Lol He wouldn’t do it if I told him no, but he’s so cute. Haha


----------



## JerseyChris

Awe Logan.. you're so cute you can do what you want 😝


----------



## chelseah

Logan is so handsome! My girl has never been on a picnic table, but loves to hop up and walk across empty park benches we pass.


----------



## diane0905

Logan and Abby have had quite an exciting Christmas Eve and Christmas Day and both are now zonked. Adler, who is five, plays with Logan non-stop. I appreciate him keeping him occupied when I am busy preparing dinner and then doing Christmas morning activities. Logan didn’t even get a walk today, but he’s still pretty chill.

I did not do a good job of getting photos. My daughter may have and I will share them if she sends me any.

I hope y’all are enjoying the holiday weekend. 




























He was not begging here. I can’t remember what I was telling him — probably telling him how pretty he is.


----------



## diane0905

I meant to share Adler got a remote control motorcycle for Christmas and that’s how he was keeping Logan moving all day. They must have worked out a deal because Logan happily followed the motorcycle (probably about 7 inches tall or so) happily wherever it went smiling away, but he never attempted to pick it up. Lolol


----------



## diane0905

My husband, Brian, and I took Logan for a three mile off leash walk in the Gill’s Creek watershed area. It’s a pretty cool area with all manner of critters. Logan really enjoys getting to run freely. He is going to get more off lead time soon because we are heading to the mountains (Cashiers, NC) Thursday and staying until January 2nd. We head home that day and on Jan. 4th, I’m taking him for a week to Kiawah Island. Hopefully, he’ll get to run freely on the beach also because it’s pretty quiet there this time of year.


----------



## diane0905

I just signed Logan and me up for competition obedience classes which are beginning again on January 11th. I’m also signing up for a series of Train Like You Trial dates which should be very helpful. And we’ve indicated we are interested in a Teaching a Motivational Mark seminar that will be happening sometime in early 2023. That should start out our 2023 well. We’ll continue taking field lessons (when the weather permits in the winter) and here we aren’t usually weather prohibited much — and we’ll train on our own. We’ll throw agility in occasionally, but I think our goals there are only novice, so we will see.


----------



## diane0905

Logan is enjoying his off lead time up here in the western North Carolina mountains. They got down to -26 windchill with this last coldfront.


----------



## FurdogDad

That is a silly happy dog.....


----------



## Prism Goldens

He's a perfect mix of mama n daddy!


----------



## diane0905

FurdogDad said:


> That is a silly happy dog.....


He definitely enjoys life. Everyone loves him!


----------



## diane0905

Prism Goldens said:


> He's a perfect mix of mama n daddy!


He is! They sure combined to make such a pretty dog! Fizz is beautiful and Sniper looks very handsome. I think Logan looks like mom and has daddy’s coloring — and a bit of his facial expression based on his K9data photo.

This photo looks just like Logan to me — she has such a beautiful face:











Logan is so smart. He learns quickly. I tried to teach him something the other day and just told him once and he did it. I asked him if he totally understood every single word I had said to him. Lol


----------



## diane0905

We took a three mile walk in the mountains today before we headed home. Logan gets a lot more because he’s all over the place having a good time. I absolutely love being up there in the off season when the bears are sleeping. Lol

Logan will get out a ways in front of us, but then he always turns around to do a check-in:










Cutie:










Loping along. We saw not a soul because the golf course development lost their water. We are a member of this club, but we chose to get a home in the next development over because the lots were larger. We like space between us and the neighbors if we can get it. Lol










He enjoys this bridge:


----------



## diane0905

I’m going to put this photo in here (I posted it elsewhere) just to keep up with it because I like it a lot. There can’t be enough photos of Logan, of course. (Haha)

We are heading to the beach today. I’m not sure if we’ll go out on the beach this trip, but Logan will get plenty of walking, etc. I could take my giant dryer down for this trip & then just get one for there. Probably will do that because he will want to get in that ocean. Haha The weather is supposed to be pretty nice. 

I need to leave pretty early today so I can scope out where I can take them to potty at night without coming upon an alligator.


----------



## JulieCAinMA

diane0905 said:


> I’m going to put this photo in here (I posted it elsewhere) just to keep up with it because I like it a lot. There can’t be enough photos of Logan, of course. (Haha)
> 
> We are heading to the beach today. I’m not sure if we’ll go out on the beach this trip, but Logan will get plenty of walking, etc. I could take my giant dryer down for this trip & then just get one for there. Probably will do that because he will want to get in that ocean. Haha The weather is supposed to be pretty nice.
> 
> I need to leave pretty early today so I can scope out where I can take them to potty at night without coming upon an alligator.
> 
> View attachment 898927


I was right along with you until you mentioned an alligator and at night no less! 😱😱😱 That is definitely a hard NO!! 😂


----------



## diane0905

JulieCAinMA said:


> I was right along with you until you mentioned an alligator and at night no less! 😱😱😱 That is definitely a hard NO!! 😂


I had a friend visit once and she and her boyfriend started smoking weed out on the beach. I didn’t know quite what to do with that (was a non-weed smoker at the time (haha) and have only done it once in my 61 years — didn’t like it. I prefer wine.) Anyway, we were walking back to my house at night and she squatted right beside a danger alligator sign and peed outdoors. Now, let me tell you — that would get you arrested at Kiawah Island. I was thinking, “Brian (my husband) is going to kill me.” 😂 I told her, “You are right beside a lagoon!” She did not care.

On a more serious note, a lady was killed a couple of years ago here because she waded into the lagoon. Insanity. They’ve changed the signs to tell people to not get in the water. Nuts. We had a home here for fifteen years in the past and I never once thought it would be a good idea to wade or swim or even stand on the edge of a lagoon.


----------



## FurdogDad

They're out there for sure....this is a golf course in Myrtle Beach......


----------



## diane0905

FurdogDad said:


> They're out there for sure....this is a golf course in Myrtle Beach......
> View attachment 898987


Cool photo! Yes, and they get pretty darn big. I’ve golfed before and had one near the green. I’d rather not. He can have that ball. Lolol


----------



## FurdogDad

I agree.....I think Al was about an 8-10 footer... didn't want to get close enough to use a tape measure....golf balls are cheap.


----------



## Wendy427

Your comment about golf balls made me think of the movie, The Proposal, where one of the characters was using eco-balls when practicing over a lake. Wonder if they make edible golf balls for the alligators! 😲 😄.


----------



## FurdogDad

Wendy427 said:


> Your comment about golf balls made me think of the movie, The Proposal, where one of the characters was using eco-balls when practicing over a lake. Wonder if they make edible golf balls for the alligators! 😲 😄.


Doesn't matter what they're made of....the gator's probably gonna eat 'em anyway.....


----------



## Sankari

And here I was thinking that battling random poops along the path/fields back in France was the worse thing ever - and you guys bring out the "we have alligators, what's that poop you complaining about!" comment 😵😂


----------



## FurdogDad

No alligators in France but aren't there polar bears up in Norway/Denmark?


----------



## Sankari

FurdogDad said:


> No alligators in France but aren't there polar bears up in Norway/Denmark?


We had some brown bears run loose sometimes back up north but they are quite shy and generally avoid human contact actually .. When I was in Finland, there were a few that got into the streets - nothing bad though 🙈 I don't know about the bears in the US though...

True we also have polar bears - mainly in the Arctic circle - mostly they are curious about humans but our huskies are good to alert us. There are the rare cases of polar bears that do attack but really rare.. 

I don't know if any of them waiting for us at golf courses 😆😆 I guess in comparison France is pretty boring!


----------



## diane0905

Our holiday break is almost over. When we head to obedience class on Wednesday, we will be a mess — but the all play, no work break has been heavenly.

Today, we took Logan and Abby on a walk, and then took Logan on another longer walk, and then rode our bikes for five miles. I’ve already hit all of my Apple Watch numbers, so that’s nice.

I haven’t taken Logan to the beach yet because his dryer hasn’t arrived. It should be here soon. He needs a spa day and will get one Tuesday when I get home. We drive to Spartanburg Wednesday for class, and then Thursday we head back to the beach.










We stay away from these pretty areas because its where the gators live:





































Oh — and the sun rises right off the back of our beach place. It’s so beautiful. I took a short video (sans sound because a guy was out at sunrise blowing leaves.)

I really wish we could just move and plant ourselves here.


----------



## diane0905

I had to edit that post to say ”the sun rises“ — that’s definitely not a sunset. 😅


----------



## diane0905

I took Logan on a two mile walk today and then we played fetch for a while on the tennis courts. After that, it was spa day time. He never smiles during that (haha), but he’s very cooperative during the two hour process. He needed the works. We played a bit after that and I’m pretty sure we are closing in on a nap.

Oh, oh — and genius dog owner for the day was a lady who had her doodle (medium size) dog off leash up near the playground when we got out of our car. He was barking and doing the zoomies and was just being generally cuckoo. Well, she kept walking him along off leash and then he was coming towards us barking over-excited. She told him to heel and at the same time I told Logan to heel. Her dog’s version of heel was to run out into the main road and across it. It’s the road that leads into our neighborhood and is pretty well-trafficked. He headed on over into our pond area where I take Logan often. Logan was a good boy and came into heel and sat. To top it off, the lady looked at me irritated like I had done something wrong.


----------



## FUReverGolden

She was jealous of you AND 
Logan 😂


----------



## diane0905

FUReverGolden said:


> She was jealous of you AND
> Logan 😂


Ha — what a ding dong. The main entry road is curvy and cars come flying around it. She just sauntered along in slow motion to go after her dog. People amaze me. Lolol


----------

